# LSD Dosage Effects - Tolerance



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2011)

*Editor's Note: The OP has been updating dosage info on most current thread page


Original post:*
so you decided to hop on the L Train, have we? 

ahhh!
you have came to the right place!

this thread is all about acid and how much should be taken.
Not only for a first timer but for perhaps any of you.
I will even be discussing the tolerance of LSD and how often it should be taken.

I hope this thread helps anyone who decides to seek deeper into themselves and decides to take LSD.

Hope this helps!

-BBQ

______________________________________


LSD is not a drug that should be used to get you high.
If LSD is used by any means to just get "fucked up" or "high"....
you will suffer the consequences from the drug itself.

However, if LSD is used with a positive mindset and comfortable setting with friends or people you trust....great things will happen.
You literally find out there is a part of you that you have never thought existed.
This part of you is your spirit. You will realize once you have done a few trips. 

Of course if it is your first time taking LSD...
Obviously you will have no idea what LSD will do to you... What it feels like, what you see, how long it takes to kick in, how long it last ...etc

We all have to start somewhere.

*BUT STOP!*
BEFORE YOU TAKE YOUR LSD YOU MUST FIGURE OUT THE RIGHT DOSAGE~!

this is crucial!

now you may be sitting here thinking...
"how the fuck am I supposed to find the right dosage from a drop of liquid or a piece of paper?

well this is the thing if you wanna try LSD...
acid trips can absolutely amazing and take you to heaven OR they can be absolutely horrific and take you to hell.
Here is how to stay in heaven and keep as far away from hell as possible while taking LSD. 

you HAVE to take it slow
and when I say take it slow I mean. 1 hit at a time.
let me say this again!!!
*1 hit at a time!!!!!!!*
because not even your most trusted friend OR some guy who sold it to you
will never know how good or bunk it was. whether it may be.
everyone has different body chemistry.


LSD trips are all about the dosage and how much you take.
I promise you... if you go just a little over from the perfect dosage and you take 25 more micrograms than you wanted...you could have a bad trip or an un easy one at the least.
but if you take just enough all at once...
the LSD will take you to heaven and keep you there.

once you get used to LSD and find acid that you know is legit.
it is easier to take more than one and usually you have to.
to get the effects you want.

1 hit of LSD now a days is about 60-150 micrograms.
and that range from 60 to 150 is a HUGE difference in effect.
seriously. if you are already on 150 micrograms of LSD and you add 50 more...it will be a significant change.
that is how powerful LSD for how small of a substance it is!


now, it is a lot easier to figure out if its good because most of your friends who have tried it will not lie about them literally tripping or not.
only the best LSD I have ever obtained is from good friends or sources that are still trusted friends.
I call these people "my family"
don't get desperate when looking for LSD.
if you cant find any... it is simply not the time for you to be tripping anyways.
even though you may REALLY want to.
nature is simply saying that it is not time.
trust me....you'll be taking acid again someday (this is for those who havent tripped in a while)


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

if it is good well manufactured lsd take whatever you want...it is awesome...if it is the fake wanna be lsd take none it is crap

just did 350mcg. of crystalline form over the weeked and was in heaven,,,,


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2011)

*Editor's Note: The OP has been updating dosage info on most current thread page


Original post:*

20 mics- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

30 mics- threshold, same as 20 mics

40 mics- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- Bright colors, surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.
Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

110 mics- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

200 mics- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

250 mics- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

500 mics- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


700 mics- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common.
Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## wetbush (Mar 24, 2011)

Although I concur with most of what has been said in this thread, I would have to suggest many additional concerns. First, if you have the opportunity to research the source (provider/manufacture) do so. If they speak in "Mikes" and that number under 100, ask them how many trips they have taken. If over 4 they use to say you could be declared clinically insane but the point I want to make here is that skilled chemists produce dosing from 150-400 or even more and it is meant to be shared at those rates and it is best to "trip with a friend" or a few friends...
Ask about "strict-nine" content, it is spelled differently but that is how you would pronounce it. If it has any ("oh,there is just a little") at all I would highly recommend a pass on that provider as it really can make for both an uncomfortable and harmful "Trip". I could go on and on but the best is L-25 (meaning in it's liquid form) hands down and is absorbed right through the skin or for the more adventurous... in the eye. Be forewarned, do some homework first, be in a (and plan to stay in a) SAFE PLACE... Lastly, sex with a good partner can provide for a memory of a lifetime!

wetbush


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2011)

LSD should not be taken more than once a month.

I know people who have successfully tripped off the same dose of the same acid a few days after previous trip.
even though this should not be done. it can be done.
unlike mdma that takes a few weeks maybe more to get rid of the tolerance.
LSD only takes 2-3 days. same with psilocybin.

HOWEVER!
mdma and lsd cross tolerance can over lap and cause a potent batch of either lsd or mdma to not work at all. even at high doses.

if you plan on flipping with mdma with any psychedelic, the user must be abstinent from mdma and psychedelics for at least a few weeks for good effects.

but like I said above.
one should only trip once a month but it is your choice.


----------



## `Dave (Mar 24, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 20 mics- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.
> 
> 30 mics- threshold, same as 20 mics
> 
> ...


Haha was reading this exact dose thing earlier on bluelight, its interesting  all about 500mic dots!!


----------



## ohnothimagin (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a great forum!

I haven't done ACID since 1972. I first tried it in 1969 when a fellow Junior in high school gave me some "Strawberry Flats" as he called them. GOD what a great substance. Everything became so crystal clear. I had several trips on those. Then later I tried Orange Sunshine. Very good but not the same as the Strawberry Flats. I'm 58 years old and still miss it. At my age, I grow weed because I would have no idea where to get acid. Not that I intend on ever giving up weed.

I remember George Harrison saying in an interview that "I only needed to take it once". The interviewer then asked "You only took it once"?

George looked at her and said "No, I took it several times, but I only needed to take it once".


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 25, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 1000 mics- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.


I can say ive been to heaven many times and hell only once...

But the last lsd trip i had seemed very similar to how you describe 1000 mics. I dropped 3 POTENT needlepoint blotter's(estimate 700ug's) at once and ended up tripping for 20 hours.

I couldnt see anything other then fractals and patterns, i felt like i was blind. I was squeezing this chunk of playdough as a stress reliever and would drop it on the ground and lose it until my roomate would pick it back up and hand it to me. I also experienced extreme auditorial hallucinations where word's would bounce off the walls like you were yelling in a cave. Lol funny thing is i was freaking out all by myself at my house and tried to call one of my friends to ask for help, i sat their and pleaded for him to help me, im in trouble, i need your help, etc. After what i assume was a few minutes i realized that it was some random hispanic lady on the other side of the phone...


Btw that was my one and only time going to hell, it was def to much for me to handle.


----------



## canndo (Mar 25, 2011)

ohnothimagin said:


> This is a great forum!
> 
> I haven't done ACID since 1972. I first tried it in 1969 when a fellow Junior in high school gave me some "Strawberry Flats" as he called them. GOD what a great substance. Everything became so crystal clear. I had several trips on those. Then later I tried Orange Sunshine. Very good but not the same as the Strawberry Flats. I'm 58 years old and still miss it. At my age, I grow weed because I would have no idea where to get acid. Not that I intend on ever giving up weed.
> 
> ...


From 72 to 80 or so for me. The last two were where the drug advised me under no uncertain terms that we were severing our relationship and they were far lower doses than I used to take. I was foolish enough not to have listened to her the first time. If you cannot find what you seek, then look to the fungus. The fungus has been good to me from the 80's to now. Good luck to you.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 25, 2011)

L always finds me in very mysterious ways !
For a lack of the draw and good Karma perhaps, as I like to perceive ...
she marks her *presence* at the _'perfect time'_.
Perhaps this is about some frequency I am able to 
tap into. But as said .... she always finds ME.
I am Conscious and Grateful for that !



[video=youtube;7KMY3xzrGFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KMY3xzrGFc[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> L always finds me in very mysterious ways !
> For a lack of the draw and good Karma perhaps, as I like to perceive ...
> she marks her *presence* at the _'perfect time'_.
> Perhaps this is about some frequency I am able to
> ...


i am not at that point yet my sir.
maybe I will be someday.
maybe I wont.

but the way things are going. It may just happen.

im walking in your footsteps puffer fish


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2011)

wtf is that video mate?! hahahaha!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not what it is ... but what it does !
Once you decode it.
Did it make an impact ?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 25, 2011)

*I* *LOVE Acid.*


----------



## Wingnutt (Mar 26, 2011)

wetbush said:


> Although I concur with most of what has been said in this thread, I would have to suggest many additional concerns. First, if you have the opportunity to research the source (provider/manufacture) do so. If they speak in "Mikes" and that number under 100, ask them how many trips they have taken. If over 4 they use to say you could be declared clinically insane but the point I want to make here is that skilled chemists produce dosing from 150-400 or even more and it is meant to be shared at those rates and it is best to "trip with a friend" or a few friends...
> Ask about "strict-nine" content, it is spelled differently but that is how you would pronounce it. If it has any ("oh,there is just a little") at all I would highly recommend a pass on that provider as it really can make for both an uncomfortable and harmful "Trip". I could go on and on but the best is L-25 (meaning in it's liquid form) hands down and is absorbed right through the skin or for the more adventurous... in the eye. Be forewarned, do some homework first, be in a (and plan to stay in a) SAFE PLACE... Lastly, sex with a good partner can provide for a memory of a lifetime!
> 
> wetbush


Please ignore just about everything this guy said. He is only perpetuating false rumors, i.e. Strychnine. It was a total myth and urban legend that strychnine was in any LSD. Please do your research. Also, L-25 is short for LSD-25 - not "the liquid form". If you actually knew your shit, you would know that pure LSD is a crystal. That crystal is then dissolved to form liquid LSD, which is then either sold as liquid or laid on blotter paper. The purity of LSD has nothing to do with it being a liquid or not. 

Please do not put liquid LSD in your eye. Yes, you will trip, but unless you know the guy cutting the crystal you are never sure what else is in there and you can, although unlikely, permanently damage your vision - plus it will hurt because it is often cut with alcohol. 

The urban legend that if you have taken acid over 4 or 5 times, you can be declared clinically insane is downright garbage. Government propaganda to try to keep people from "tuning in". And, most "skilled chemists" do not lay doses over 150 mics. In fact, skilled chemists only make the crystal. People down the line produce the doses. 

Sorry, but I hate it when uniformed people pass around lies, especially about something as wonderful as LSD. I do, however, have to agree that sex with a partner you know and trust can be mind blowing on LSD.

If you want to hear some really good LSD stories, check out Chinacat72's threads on shroomery.org. He used to run with the big boys and he explains it all in his posts. Very informative. You'll learn about a thing called a thumbprint, where initiates are dosed with 200,000+ hits at once - and they are not clinically insane. Its a great read, do yourself a favor and check it out: http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1287892#1287892


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 27, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> *I* *LOVE Acid.*


i love aicd more!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2011)

ok so I followed OPs advice and measured out the attached and just ate it

when should I start feeling the effects?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude that looks like regular paper .... I say ... bunk !!
I think you should eat 3 and we will baby sit !



P.S ... Just had a second look at the pic ... and am feeling a strange frequency ... surging ... YOU sir have the real deal !


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

i love acid most. the only limit to how much L can be taken is yourself. i have taken will over 1500mc many many times. tho i dont think a dose that high would be a good idea with just itself. but throw in a couple xannax logs to take the edge off and there isnt realy a limit to the amount you can take imo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 28, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i love acid most. the only limit to how much L can be taken is yourself. i have taken will over 1500mc many many times. tho i dont think a dose that high would be a good idea with just itself. but throw in a couple xannax logs to take the edge off and there isnt realy a limit to the amount you can take imo


that is encouraging  haha


----------



## canndo (Mar 29, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i love acid most. the only limit to how much L can be taken is yourself. i have taken will over 1500mc many many times. tho i dont think a dose that high would be a good idea with just itself. but throw in a couple xannax logs to take the edge off and there isnt realy a limit to the amount you can take imo


 
Acid with tranquilizers is sort of like having sex with a condom on, you know what it SHOULD feel like but you are just a bit removed from the experience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 1, 2011)

aHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Take a lot of L, and watch this... see how long you can take it without shutting it off.. I had to shut it down because i couldn't stop laughing '

[youtube]-UaW6zYQDQE[/youtube]

Just wait for it..


This works well on large groups of people frying


----------



## Daath (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would you do that?


----------



## xebeche (Apr 1, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> aHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Take a lot of L, and watch this... see how long you can take it without shutting it off.. I had to shut it down because i couldn't stop laughing '
> ...


LMAO. Fucking hilarious


----------



## NP88 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would estimate that my first acid trip, which was at ultra (F yeah!) , fell somewhere between 150-200 mics. I took 2.5 hits over the course of 2 hours. 

After ingesting 1.5 hits, my trip started with numbness, and feeling different for about an hour and a half. I was afraid my trip was going to be stuck in this state, so I ingested the other hits. About 45 minutes later, the color yellow became so apparent in the crowd. It was as if a black light was on, but the only color to fluoresce was yellow.

About half hour later, i was tripping. I began to experience closed eye visuals, and shortly after, open eye visuals. Sound distortion came on about the same time. Everything and everyone was radiating such positive energy. For the next 4 hours, I was so happy, i felt like i wanted to cry tears of joy. I began to think of issues in my life that were concerning me, and immediately resolved ALL of them. I was convinced that anything that made me feel this amazing would make me feel like utter shit the next day. 

Boy, was I wrong. I woke up in the best mood of my life, as if i won the lottery and got laid the night before. I still feel great, even as im typing this. 

I can't wait until the next time I'm able to find some acid. 

I was literally searching for 2 years before i finally found acid. Hopefully it won't take that long before my next trip!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 1, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I would estimate that my first acid trip, which was at ultra (F yeah!) , fell somewhere between 150-200 mics. I took 2.5 hits over the course of 2 hours.
> 
> After ingesting 1.5 hits, my trip started with numbness, and feeling different for about an hour and a half. I was afraid my trip was going to be stuck in this state, so I ingested the other hits. About 45 minutes later, the color yellow became so apparent in the crowd. It was as if a black light was on, but the only color to fluoresce was yellow.
> 
> ...


see how ENTHEOGENS can help you in your life....
even when you are not on them?


----------



## NP88 (Apr 1, 2011)

The funny thing is that i was scared to death of acid, because i was under the impression that it makes individuals crazy.

I now realizes that it unleashes the crazy in crazy people, which is not a bad thing. If anything, it could lead to that person seeking and or receiving treatment sooner than they would have without having tripped.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

I hear LSD makes you crazy ?
If you eat more than 5 hits in your life ...
Is that true ?


----------



## NP88 (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember while tripping, feeling angry at the adults in my life that told me how evil and dangerous all drugs are. Dangerous, ok maybe... but evil? That in it self is evil. Everyone must make their own decision about drugs, or anything in the world for that matter.

I felt deceived that I was given such false information about drugs. I feel so much better after drug binging for 4 days than if I were to be drinking. I am not advising anyone drug binge, nor am i saying that what i did was healthy, or even safe, but my experience just goes to show that this country has its priorities all mixed up.

Seeing how prescription pills, even when prescribed to the user, can cause a person's world to destruct is another example. I would rather be prescribed LSD than xananx or oxycontin


----------



## Sti1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

ive never tried lsd. I wanna try it one day.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 1, 2011)

Sti1984 said:


> ive never tried lsd. I wanna try it one day.


It will surely make you go craZy !


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 2, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> It will surely make you go craZy* Awesome* !


Fixed that there for ya


----------



## codemiister (Apr 2, 2011)

`Dave said:


> Haha was reading this exact dose thing earlier on bluelight, its interesting  all about 500mic dots!!


in all my experiences of taking lsd it seems like "mic" is just a selling tool. any one who can get legit L for a legit source doesn't bother with that nonsense. although i do wish that there was a way to figure out how many mics there are once i get the paper like a marquee test.

ive eaten L well over 50 times. i defiantly have built a mental tolerance to the substance. my hand touch apon some fluff needle point and some stuff named happy. needle point come on fucking thick ass paper that cannot dissolve [its the strongest] and the happy and fluff come on thin white or prefferated are about the same. on average i usually eat 5. my favorite mix is 3 needle 2 fluff and i have an amazing experience everytime. the needle point is strong my buddy has had a full lsd experience off one. full on closed eye visuals, lost of self and reality, after the confusion he had extreme clarity and he said had insane visuals and fryed for like 10 hours easy.

the craziest experience ive ever had was when i ate 2point and 2 fluff and it was about a year ago and i was at a desert party andi had just started spinning poi. i was spinning poi listening to pink floyd and iwas spinning with my eyes closed and all of a sudden i had this ofver whelming feeling of clarity and it was liek i had been spinning poi forever so i keep spinning and keep going deeper and deeper and all of a sudden i see this like inner spirit that is breathing and has a greenish earth color kinda liek a flow toy [i was spinning my flow toys btw] and it was liek i just understood everything and i broke through. i started sppinning poi switching planes like i had been spinning forever. i had though i had seen god or osmthing so i stop and goto car and im like tripping out telling my buddies what happend. they were kinda confused by me and i was super thirsty so i chugged some red gatorade and wanted to see my buddy at the party so i mobbed across the desert and spinning poi while im walking and im almost to the party and i get this overwhelming feeling of invincibility like im god or osmthing and im spinning poi in the zone and i feel my stomach start hurting and i start dry heaving and i fell to my knees and i starting throwing up a red substance and me being super high thought it was blood. so then i start thinking is this it?? is this how it ends? and im staring at the floor and i snap out of it and im thinking to myself wtf are you doing on the floor you just chugged a grip of Gatorade. your not dying... LOL and so i continue to the party and the first person i see is this guy i used to rave with and i look at him and say you want some acid? and he was like na man i odnt have nay money right now.... i was like dude FREE... [im sure i seemed out of my mind] and he was like na dude i dont wanna take your l from you..... all i say is FREE ACID and we started walking ot the car and im talking to him on the way about how i see ohm symbols in the flowtoys and how i feel like im invincible. so we get to the car and i had this feeling tha ti just wanna dose everyone i want every one on the same leverl as me so i hand everyone in the car acid and i hand my buddy that went on the mission with me 25hits and i all i say is go spread the love. he looked at me and was liek are you serious? i say do i look like im being serious? rigth then the wind blew 25 hits out of his hand and he gos and grabs it on teh floor and was like ok im going!!!!!

fucking insane trip the rest of the night i was feeling invincible i was trying to describe the feeling i was having and i had my jar of weed that had about an oz and i yel EVERYTHING IS NOTHING and start throwing my weed everywhere... LOL 

any way that was my best l trip so far. my buddy couldn't express enough how lucky i was to experience a phenomenon like that and how thats why people take hallucinogens. i defiantly feel like L has chosen me to have that experience and i feel super lucky. doubtful il have an "god like" experience again


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 2, 2011)

> "god like" experience again


I have a feeling you just might !
You certainly get it !


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 26, 2011)

bump it up!!!!


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Nov 2, 2011)

ahhh Lucy.... so many times together. Please come back around. NW OH misses you dearly!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

<3


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 11, 2015)

Uggghhhh. I'll reread this tomorrow.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 11, 2015)

700 mics or 1 mg? It would be nice to say I ate 1 milligram of LSD. Wonder what difference the 300 extra would do?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> 700 mics or 1 mg? It would be nice to say I ate 1 milligram of LSD. Wonder what difference the 300 extra would do?


A LOT!!!!

i feel One will not achieve ego death with 700.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2015)

I feel if one wants to achieve an ego death with lsd....

they are gunna have to eat 13 hits of legit LSD


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 15, 2015)

The universe is working in strange and mysterious ways to manifest that specifically for me, or is it ME manifesting that for the universe?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> The universe is working in strange and mysterious ways to manifest that specifically for me, or is it ME manifesting that for the universe?


both (;


----------



## CalculatedEvils (Nov 1, 2016)

Wingnutt said:


> Please ignore just about everything this guy said. He is only perpetuating false rumors, i.e. Strychnine. It was a total myth and urban legend that strychnine was in any LSD. Please do your research. Also, L-25 is short for LSD-25 - not "the liquid form". If you actually knew your shit, you would know that pure LSD is a crystal. That crystal is then dissolved to form liquid LSD, which is then either sold as liquid or laid on blotter paper. The purity of LSD has nothing to do with it being a liquid or not.
> 
> Please do not put liquid LSD in your eye. Yes, you will trip, but unless you know the guy cutting the crystal you are never sure what else is in there and you can, although unlikely, permanently damage your vision - plus it will hurt because it is often cut with alcohol.
> 
> ...



Please forgive my query, but as I read this I keep on asking myself what the heck this person's credentials are (really I'm asking myself who the heck you are, but a desire for anonymity in conversations like this is reasonable). I however do not need anonymity, because I have been charged and served the time. I disagree with at least a few things in this breakdown, but am also aware of a few things that make any sort of evaluation pointless.
For starters you failed to acknowledge that there are different kinds/colors/qualities of LSD and just like all crystals, the quality is determined by the clarity. Now i don't know this stuff 100% all the way back through history, but i know it better than most...even most that know better than most. From what i know, the quality/clarity of the different crystals goes like this in decending order from best to worst.
Needlepoint) pefectly clear
Czech) mid 90s ( i don't think it exists anymore. I remember it was on the 3D Q-berts) perfectly clear.
White Fluff - White and fluffy
Silver) Sliver hue
Iso-Amber) was Amber, but was then cleaned up I'm actually not sure if it gets cleaned up to clear or white. I mega dosed this stuff with Owesley Staney hinself.(look him up. The 1st LSD chemist to hit the streets with mass amounts for the public. He also refined the process for making it) It wasn't measured but was easily at least 5 sheets.
Amber) Amber
Lavender) Lavender
Beige) Brownish = Bad
Gunpowder) Blackish might be a myth.
...different crystals produce different effects and feelings. Along with that comes different feelings of potency.
The other main thing I disagree with is the beginning part of the chart.
Owsley told me that it takes 64 1/2 mics to feel the effects of LSD it seems like the chart should start there. I'm imagining that if a dose less than that produces a change, it's from the "dirt" and not the LSD. The biggest thing that fills me with doubt about being able to make a chart like this that applies across the board is because I have eaten just about every sized dose between a quarter hit to over 5 sheets, and I have eaten a single hit that has gotten me as high as a sheet has...unfortunately I have to run now, but I'll come back aND do my best to continue this. Thanks guys. Happy Trails Y'all

If anyone wants to get a hold of me directly, just use FB. GABRIEL ANTHONY HANNA.

http://www.ag.ny.gov/press-release/drug-task-force-investigation-results-arrest-seventeen


----------



## Noinch (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know why anyone would want to take anything less than 90%. LSD is great because it's safe, taking impure drugs is not safe and just a waste of money in general. 

Threshold for pure lsd is 25ug. You'll definitely be feeling its effects at 50ug with very minor visual distortion. 100ug will have you seeing colors and trails and then its just up from there. If you're needing to take a lot to even get to trails you're dealing with some very dirty or very poorly dosed acid


----------



## ovo (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 30, 2016)

I pick the lotus flower plan. mwahahaha


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 30, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LSD should not be taken more than once a month.
> 
> I know people who have successfully tripped off the same dose of the same acid a few days after previous trip.
> even though this should not be done. it can be done.
> ...


Be careful because LSD killed Blue Boy.....he never had a chance.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Be careful because LSD killed Blue Boy.....he never had a chance.


curiosity did NOT kill the cat.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 6, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> 700 mics or 1 mg? It would be nice to say I ate 1 milligram of LSD. Wonder what difference the 300 extra would do?


Said the guy who has now taken 4.4 mg lsd


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

*This whole "i can take more lsd than you" is extremely childish.*


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't take it to take more than anyone else. I take it to see what happens ive had vastly different experiences at 1, 1.5, 2, and 4.4 mgs from 2 to 4.4 mg I see what looks like matrix code and im in that zone for about 12 hours before I come down, it seems like it lasts a little longer. I don't mean to sound like im saying look how much I can take


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

A couple tabs im good never triped for 24 hours might try it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I don't take it to take more than anyone else. I take it to see what happens ive had vastly different experiences at 1, 1.5, 2, and 4.4 mgs from 2 to 4.4 mg I see what looks like matrix code and im in that zone for about 12 hours before I come down, it seems like it lasts a little longer. I don't mean to sound like im saying look how much I can take


Sounds like divine intervention and ultimate communion with Jesus.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe that asking for some kind of malfuction


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I believe that asking for some kind of malfuction








" I believe when You come to know the Lord, You come to know the devil at the same time.
And if someone says to Me " I have no experience with the devil, I've never come across the devil."
. . . I honestly wonder how far They have gone with the Lord. . . "


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey bbq after im coming down a bit can i just redose and get back to the same level and how long can i go i mean can you really trip 24 hours ? Getting some more needle point past time a hit and half had me frying nuts just wondered cause it last about 2 hours peak and another 3 with good visuals i smoked some afghan at my peak i had to lie down a minute had a little anxiety then it eased up but smoking def brought trip back through out day


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hey bbq after im coming down a bit can i just redose and get back to the same level and how long can i go i mean can you really trip 24 hours ?


*If You want FULL magic from the product You purchase... *
*I suggest waiting 3 days for FULL effect.*

LSD and psilocybin mushrooms tolerance seems to hit baseline at 3 days.

I never seem to trip if I eat any low dose the day after tripping . Even though it is still possible.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

I mean like when you come down just redose same day keep it going are is it best to fry nuts and come down instead of trying


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> . . . Getting some more needle point past time a hit and half had me frying nuts just wondered cause it last about 2 hours peak and another 3 with good visuals i smoked some afghan at my peak i had to lie down a minute had a little anxiety then it eased up but smoking def brought trip back through out day


Isn't it amazing how cannabis and lsd are great allies together?
The combo can be a little too much for the inexperienced though.
Even the most experienced psychonauts get propelled into outter space land with the thc + lsd combo.
Terence McKenna would recommend smoking hash while on lsd to get to super far out places.

*JESUS BLESS YOU ALL ! ! ! !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I mean like when you come down just redose same day keep it going are is it best to fry nuts and come down instead of trying


I've noticed with LSD that redosing the same day or day after will be 3-4 times less potent as first administered that day. It will most definitely prolong the effects but not the peak effects.
Unless You eat 3-4 times the amount first taken or administered.

There is responsibility with magic (;


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

The blotter is real thick dosent desolve quick some of the best visuals iv had game of thrones is my fav while trippen


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> The blotter is real thick dosent desolve quick some of the best visuals iv had game of thrones is my fav while trippen


*Nice. Ever do any research while tripping?*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Yea when i smoked i liked to check out i just wated for the smoke to wear off and i could barley type in my phone all the lettere it was crazy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

No not shure if i can concentrate that hard


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

When i got threw with peak took a shower and the water spraying looked like mistic rays felt so nice when i got out smoked and visuals came back


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> No not shure if i can concentrate that hard


Have You ever micordosed LSD ? Eat any lsd to feel its effects but not trip on it ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> When i got threw with peak took a shower and the water spraying looked like mistic rays felt so nice when i got out smoked and visuals came back


that sounds beatuiful. That right there is straight trippin'.  hahahaha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Yea i might try that tommorow night there 150 aug and one hit does get you there 2 and your gone i might split a square in 4 are should i try 8 ? I took half a tab and felt it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Getting more thin il start measuring them and documinting them


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Those squares are some of the bigger squares iv had


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Blotter was also not eazy to tear apart like the others iv gotten real thick


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

I used tweazers and sicors to tear apart while growing up i always heard you could finger fuck cid any info on handling it properly?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I used tweazers and sicors to tear apart while growing up i always heard you could finger fuck cid any info on handling it properly?


Si. Apparently so from what is going around the block. I touch My L all the time and have never seen anything from it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Blotter was also not eazy to tear apart like the others iv gotten real thick


strange. most perforated L I have seen is not thick or hard to rip. I wouldnt worry about hurting it.
*Got an exacto knife ? *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i might try that tommorow night there 150 aug and one hit does get you there 2 and your gone i might split a square in 4 are should i try 8 ? I took half a tab and felt it


When did You take half a tab ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Cause first time i took it i tripped balls of one so i was doing a test and i def felt half tab started trippen and took other half its some of the stronger stuff iv had and the only blotter iv had that was tough to rip i literally had to use force .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

So im getting 25 more cause i like this L alot if i had more $ i ld buy a 100 kinda pore right now


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

I seem to like the perforated blotter better than the white on white i get but just think iv had bad luck think im going to get some sands white on white next time give it a go


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

I think most the cid gets obsorbed in the blotter personaly


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

It was on new years havent restocked yet but hopefully tommorow


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So im getting 25 more cause i like this L alot if i had more $ i ld buy a 100 kinda pore right now


25 is a lot !!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Well its for personal use and the cid is good not doing em all at once howmany mics you take on normal ocasions ? I only take normally 2 but reading about you guys taking likke 500 to 800 mics makes me wana adventure a bit wont take no 800 though seems wasteful ? Whats your thoughts on a perfect amount for you anyway?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Took some Christmas night and newyears fried good both times so guess its good L


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

25 alot figured you got books off the stuff laying


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Been doing shrooms and x since a kid always got bunk L growing up now that i got good L i dont do x much but do get some good moonrocks havent done any in awhile


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Havent done shrooms since i was 18 im 31 now used to pic them out of pasture buy house told my self next time all grow my own i never grew mushies yet all do golden teachers first since i grew up on them


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

http://thehustle.co/how-to-lsd-microdose


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Think he took to small of doses mine if split 4 ways would be like 42.5 mics i think right under the 50 mic dose not shure if you could condsider that micro dosing


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Im going to experamint a bit what part should i try def wont eat the eye yet it looks awesome


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

so took 5 hit off the strip of 25 and capped them up and one of the five i cut into 4 peices it was pain in ass and the caps are just easy acess just open and dump on tounge might take some tonight


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well its for personal use and the cid is good not doing em all at once howmany mics you take on normal ocasions ? I only take normally 2 but reading about you guys taking likke 500 to 800 mics makes me wana adventure a bit wont take no 800 though seems wasteful ? Whats your thoughts on a perfect amount for you anyway?


I think the "perfect" amount is exactly what One needs at the time... I let the universe AKA God pick that for Me.

*Always a gift.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 25 alot figured you got books off the stuff laying


I had 25 doses of white paper in my wallet at red rocks for shpongle and disco biscuits 2013.
I thought I had a gold mine in My pocket. People 'figure' lots of things . . . Hahahaha silly.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Think he took to small of doses mine if split 4 ways would be like 42.5 mics i think right under the 50 mic dose not shure if you could condsider that micro dosing


Could be considered but I guess it could even be under 20 micrograms. Who knows?
In My opinion I think We just have been dosing to high to start with. Not all of Us... Some of Us.
I think psychedelics could be for a lot more people than we make out.
People think one dose could be small but sometimes it is HUGE. Which says a lot . . .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I had 25 doses of white paper in my wallet at red rocks for shpongle and disco biscuits 2013.
> I thought I had a gold mine in My pocket. People 'figure' lots of things . . . Hahahaha silly.


How was the cid did yall have blast ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3870552 so took 5 hit off the strip of 25 and capped them up and one of the five i cut into 4 peices it was pain in ass and the caps are just easy acess just open and dump on tounge might take some tonight


LMAO! ! ! ! What's with the capsules , homie ?!?!?! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How was the cid did yall have blast ?


Everyone got a little too high on it when I look back on it, to be honest. Changed Our lives forever that is for sure though.
2013 was a trippy as year . . .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont no the guy i got my first cid from gave them to me like that when i bought them and showed me how to make alrazopam drops


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Wish i had some drops and out of smoke aswell


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought capsules off ebay and thats how i give to my friends


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Do you think i should cut my micros in half and make 8 out of 1 tab


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

Ever think about ripping off a tiny litte bit of that and seeing what happens ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Do you think i should cut my micros in half and make 8 out of 1 tab


if you think they are potent, i'd cut one dose into _at least_ 8 pieces.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

*SMALL DOSES !!!!!*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

If there the same i gort last time they were i might try a quarter and when i fill it and go from there


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Wasent really filling like micro dosing tonight but i do what to try a bit just dont want to peak quite so hard


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If there the same i gort last time they were i might try a quarter and when i fill it and go from there


When are You dosing up ?!?!?!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wasent really filling like micro dosing tonight but i do what to try a bit just dont want to peak quite so hard


If You don't wanna peak so hard then eat a small dose !!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yea the question is what do i start with i think i can eat a quarter and then when it comes on all just eat another


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea the question is what do i start with i think i can eat a quarter and then when it comes on all just eat another


Honestly. I would go less than a quarter. Chop one dose into at least 8 pieces. 4 is too much.
once You have it chopped up. eat one 

here I will do it with you... I will take pictures as I go. . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

I like to keep paper LSD in *PAPER.* LSD will break down and degrade in tin foil.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

*Get an exacto knife*





*and cut off one dose*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

took 1 8th tab at 8 am


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Not good cuts gunna have to be close enough


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Pm


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Havent slept in a day so my anxiety a little high so thats why just wanted a light buz


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Took one other tab in split it in half do you think i should cut it up aswell might be to high later


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

How to microdose Your lsd and acid





I like to keep paper LSD in *PAPER.* 
LSD will break down and degrade in tin foil.

 
*




*
*Get an exacto knife*
*




*
*and cut off one dose*
*




*
*Put Your supply away in a safe, cold, out of light [UV ray] area.*
*




*
*Get ready to cut...*
*Get a credit card or something to hold down instead of fingers*

*




*
*Gunna go for 9 microdoses on this single dose [supposed 100 micograms]*
*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*
*This gem case contains a little under 2 doses [total]*
*Time to smoke the rest of this bubba kush/grape stomper joint*

*Jesus Bless You all !!!!*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yea my tweazers dont hold it in place


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Its in wax paper that it came in is that good ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Never had 25 hits of L before its kinda the only thing im relatively new to


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Your cuts look way better than mine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea my tweazers dont hold it in place


use a plastic card and an exacto knife. works very well.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

these look better its been thirty minuts do i take second peice ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Your cuts look way better than mine


practice and experience.


throwdo said:


> Never had 25 hits of L before its kinda the only thing im relatively new to


 I have a great feeling those doses are going to teach You a lot


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3870771 these look better its been thirty minuts do i take second peice ?


*No !!!! Wait at least 2 hours.*
*Wait 1 hour and 30 more minutes.*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How to microdose Your lsd and acid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to always keep my lsd in tin foil what about plastic?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow ok all try it your way all wate it out so evrey two hours ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Damn i wish i had som of that bubba x grape stomper dont have any smoke right now kinda a bummer


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i used to always keep my lsd in tin foil what about plastic?


No idea about plastic. LoL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wow ok all try it your way all wate it out so evrey two hours ?


















*threshold - light *doses may be considered _*microdosing*_


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

At 2 hour entivals do you think all still get off ? Strangley enough i fill alittle dif maybe this will be awsome


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Pass that j


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Kinda surprissed we dont got a audience yet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> At 2 hour entivals do you think all still get off ? Strangley enough i fill alittle dif maybe this will be awsome


*I have a feeling in about an hour You will be feeling it. *
*Looking forward to hearing around then *


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Cool all wash dishes and get back with ya


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

*I WISH . YOU . WERE . HERE*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Whats that a plate in back ground ? Looks cool


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Whats that a plate in back ground ? Looks cool


i agree , i bet it'd be a crazy ol time tripping with heatless lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

i also love how you're avatar is pizza haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Whats that a plate in back ground ? Looks cool






*A Mandala .*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i also love how you're avatar is pizza haha


Yea i love pizza hot cold 2 am whenever and perferably stoned


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

That mandala is live


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That mandala is live


feeling groovy are ya?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

I fill it very litely made washing dishes not so boring all be taking second dose in 20 min


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

well if mandala is moving its a good sign you're in for a good ride haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I fill it very litely made washing dishes not so boring all be taking second dose in 20 min


LoL yay. Im feeling mine but I feel like Im extremely tired... Maybe I should eat more????
I keep yawning. hahahaah what the fawq?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yea mines kicking in about to eat second dose normally the opening credit to sapranos gets on my nerves but enjoying it tonight oh buy the way i diddent relize you were actually eating yours aswell ha ha guess i was caught up in my own mind


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

I definitely prefer mescaline and other phenethylamines to Lysergic Acid Diethylamide. Less headfuck-y, more visual.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I definitely prefer mescaline and other phenethylamines to Lysergic Acid Diethylamide. Less headfuck-y, more visual.


Never done any before id like to try it sometime


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Iv been awake since yesterday morning so im a bit tired aswell


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LoL yay. Im feeling mine but I feel like Im extremely tired... Maybe I should eat more????
> I keep yawning. hahahaah what the fawq?





throwdo said:


> Yea mines kicking in about to eat second dose normally the opening credit to sapranos gets on my nerves but enjoying it tonight oh buy the way i diddent relize you were actually eating yours aswell ha ha guess i was caught up in my own mind


lol have a good trip homies


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol have a good trip homies


No trip tonight. Thank You though !!!!!! I hope You have an amazing night and slumber into Tomorrow.
( ( ( <3 ) ) )


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never done any before id like to try it sometime


In the Spring or Summer, look at Home Depot or Lowe's for a San Pedro Cactus. You need cactus matter equivalent to your forearm. Use a knife to remove the spines and blend or juice it. Add this and water to a crockpot and simmer for 6-12 hours. After this, filter through a cheese cloth and strainer, wring out the cheese cloth and try to simmer that in the crockpot down to about a shot or a doubleshot. And away you go!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Did you take your second dose ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Did you take your second dose ?


It's all one dose. Currently, I am experimenting with 2C-B for therapeutic purposes and meditation. It is proving itself as effective as it was in the 70s for that job.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's all one dose. Currently, I am experimenting with 2C-B for therapeutic purposes and meditation. It is proving itself as effective as it was in the 70s for that job.


Was talking to bbq were micro dosing at same time


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's all one dose. Currently, I am experimenting with 2C-B for therapeutic purposes and meditation. It is proving itself as effective as it was in the 70s for that job.


Heard 2cb is cool but in big doses are harmful ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I definitely prefer mescaline and other phenethylamines to Lysergic Acid Diethylamide. Less headfuck-y, more visual.


never tried mescaline, but shrooms were way more visual and mind fucky then lsd


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Heard 2cb is cool but in big doses are harmful ?


2C-B is one of the safest and most mild psychedelics. 25i-NBOMe are the dangerous ones.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

doc was interesting it was like a less speedy version of lsd


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> doc was interesting it was like a less speedy version of lsd


I'd compare it to somewhere between LSD and MDMA.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 2C-B is one of the safest and most mild psychedelics. 25i-NBOMe are the dangerous ones.


Good to know


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'd compare it to somewhere between LSD and MDMA.


Like em both heard you get chatty and some visuals


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> never tried mescaline, but shrooms were way more visual and mind fucky then lsd


Yea shrooms are very intense


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

I make and use Ayahuasca every 1-3 months for religious purposes, as well.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I make and use Ayahuasca every 1-3 months for religious purposes, as well.


Iv heard it is very potent


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea shrooms are very intense


i got a anxiety disorder from a bad trip on a heavy dose of shrooms fml


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv heard it is very potent


I never believed in God before using it. I do now, and I have found that I am a fragment of God. God doesn't judge anyone, either. There is no Hell, and you return to the womb after death.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yea think your like perma frying


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'd compare it to somewhere between LSD and MDMA.


its nothing like mdma


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I never believed in God before using it. I do now, and I have found that I am a fragment of God. God doesn't judge anyone, either. There is no Hell, and you return to the womb after death.


Thats intrsting


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayahuasca

"People who have consumed ayahuasca report having spiritual revelations regarding their purpose on earth, the true nature of the universe as well as deep insight into how to be the best person they possibly can.[34] This is viewed by many as a spiritual awakening and what is often described as a rebirth.[35] In addition, it is often reported that individuals feel they gain access to higher spiritual dimensionsand make contact with various spiritual or extra-dimensional beings who can act as guides or healers.[36]"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its nothing like mdma


It has the empathetic and tactile effects of it.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

BBQ you pass out ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It has the empathetic and tactile effects of it.


actually yea doc is kind of empathetic now that i think about it

but the love and empathy from mdma is something else lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> actually yea doc is kind of empathetic now that i think about it
> 
> but the love and empathy from mdma is something else lol


Same with Ayahuasca, man. You can feel a benevolent force that wants you to love yourself as it loves you. It doesn't condemn you, it just wants you to grow.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya they say it just takes you in its arms


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

How long does 2cb last?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How long does 2cb last?


~6 hours, beginning at 0:45, peaking at 2-4 hours.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

So its cheaper than lucy huh ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Same with Ayahuasca, man. You can feel a benevolent force that wants you to love yourself as it loves you. It doesn't condemn you, it just wants you to grow.


as somebody with ptsd, anxiety, severe depression, its hell inside my head, mdma make me feel everything i need to feel i automatically felt the need to spread it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

@throwdo You feel it now ?!?!?! LOL

I'm sitting here making crafts and art and all of a sudden I feel it like crazy. LOL.
Lucy got Me by the balls !!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

It came on a bit been awake for like 2 days kinda tired but do fill it have you doced more than twice ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> as somebody with ptsd, anxiety, severe depression, its hell inside my head, mdma make me feel everything i need to feel i automatically felt the need to spread it


I got ptsd aswell havent had any good MDMA in about a year need to get some moonrocks


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Bodys fighting it cause aint had sleep but yea evreythings kinda blury


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Only took a quarter of a hit dosed at 8 pm and 10 pm


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Only took a quarter of a hit dosed at 8 pm and 10 pm


Must be low quality acid or You have a high tolerance to lsd ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

I fill it typing is blurry i dosed on xmas and new years


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Ate awhile ago eggs potatoes choreso beans cornbread


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Im supposed to dose again at 12


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Tired and triping at same time its od


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Def fd up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im supposed to dose again at 12





throwdo said:


> Def fd up


LMAO !!!! You think You are gunna eat more ?

Hits You like a ton of bricks.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

How many are You at @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't redose at 12 if i would of i would of full on triped


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I didn't redose at 12 if i would of i would of full on triped


LoL crazy how You can see the sweet spot threshhold ? huh?
How many did You eat ? 2 cuts off a dose ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Shits strong i see what your talking about you think its not gunna work but bam


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Yea just 2 if i ate a 3rd i would shoot of not going to cause of sleep depervation im def gonna try this when im rested and can go all out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea just 2 if i ate a 3rd i would shoot of not going to cause of sleep depervation im def gonna try this when im rested and can go all out


It most definitely puts You in a more conscious mind set. 
I remember when I used to do this every day. for about 4 months.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> It most definitely puts You in a more conscious mind set.
> I remember when I used to do this every day. for about 4 months.


Wow i wonder if i get rest and try tommorow proably should wate a few days .hey smoke some mary for me


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Its funny i was putting wood in fire place and started thinking about mary molly and lucy those are 3 nice wemon


----------



## throwdo (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry about spelling think i get a pass on this one have fun bro


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wow i wonder if i get rest and try tommorow proably should wate a few days .hey smoke some mary for me


I will most definitely smoke some cannabis for YOU.

I cannot believe how potent this L is... I licked up the remains of the square I cut up...
Did not eat any microdoses that I cut up... Only the remains.
I would expect that to not even be 10 micograms !!!!!
It feels like I'm on more than 25 micrograms right now.

It was literally the dust left over from cutting that stuff. This is mind boggling...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I will most definitely smoke some cannabis for YOU.
> 
> I cannot believe how potent this L is... I licked up the remains of the square I cut up...
> Did not eat any microdoses that I cut up... Only the remains.
> ...


Wow what kind ya got i just freked out on my aunts cat its tail was moving crazy like


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Hom many mics are those tabs ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine are all seing eyes 150 mics there strong .i think the way we dosed was unique how you come up with it just expermintation


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

^ see that dust under the 9 microdoses ? ^ . that is all I ate.
and I would consider this to be just under tripping .
*THIS L IS POTENT AF !!!!*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

How many doses besides the dust


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wow what kind ya got i just freked out on my aunts cat its tail was moving crazy like


Just some white paper from Boulder friends. Could be needlepoint. Something is telling Me it is.
A lot of needlepoint on plain white paper has been floating around recently and WoW is right.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Your cut were better than mine first peice was alot smaller than second dose


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How many doses besides the dust


That is all I consumed tonight, bro.

This is the second time partaking in this batch. The first time, I was blown away with the potency.
I ate two microdoses about the same size as posted above in the gem case and I had a what I would consider a trip...
Makes Me wonder if these doses are marked higher than 100 micrograms . . . XD


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

How many peices plus dust you eat 3 right ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Your cut were better than mine first peice was alot smaller than second dose


So You took a smaller one and then a bigger one ? How far spread apart ? @throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Mines needlepoint aswell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How many peices plus dust you eat 3 right ?


I only ate the dust tonight, bro.

I ate 2 microdoses the other night. This is the second time trying this batch tonight.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Mines needlepoint aswell








*That all seeing eye on the artwork , is super fly.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I took first one at 8 second at 10 should of took another at 12 kinda wish i did cause im not going to sleep


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

8 pm and 10 pm


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine dident leave dust like that kinda amazing you fill it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I took first one at 8 second at 10 should of took another at 12 kinda wish i did cause im not going to sleep


Well You know what They say "Time spent wishing is time spent wasted"

If You've got the acid and time, You could always eat more?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Guess i could take a peice but im comfortable the cats were fighting awhile ago im just rosting infront of the fireplace


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Mine dident leave dust like that kinda amazing you fill it


FOR REAL !!!! Makes Me wonder how potent these doses actually are...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

And yea i got plenty cid i only ate a quarter hit so i got 24 and 3 quarters left ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Got to be strong i guess thats straight crystal right ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Guess i could take a peice but im comfortable the cats were fighting awhile ago im just rosting infront of the fireplace


Well if You are wondering, I don't think You have a tolerance yet.
Surely, if You ate another 2 or 3 microdoses, You would start tripping.

Do You find benefit from microdosing so far, @throwdo ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got to be strong i guess thats straight crystal right ?


Could be. Who knows. I don't know source's info much anymore.
One can only assume it is needlepoint or highly saturated white fluff crystal.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea i can tell iv consumed L and your not wasting it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Just trying to figure out if they double diped your blotter never seen dust fall of tabs before


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i can tell iv consumed L and your not wasting it


I try to be as frugal as I can with anything. Even though I'm not perfect at all.

*Perhaps just trying to be more cautious ? ? ?
Instead of hurting Myself by taking extremely large doses *
*in inappropriate set and settings.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Honestly this needlepoint seems to be one of the higger grade cids ? What you think


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just trying to figure out if they double diped your blotter never seen dust fall of tabs before


I mean, if that was normal paper, the dust would have fallen off when I cut it.

But for real , though, it must have been dipped like You say... Makes Me wonder if these doses are marked over 400 micrograms each ? .. . . bahahahahaha!!!!!! GOLD ! ! ! !


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Safty is good how old are you ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Honestly this needlepoint seems to be one of the higger grade cids ? What you think


*They do say needlepoint is the highest grade and purest form of lsd *


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Well the reason i say that is that looks like crystal you could see better in person was it shiney ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Safty is good how old are you ?


Old enough. Let's just say I'm old enough to know who timothy leary and owsley stanley are.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Well i got the best visuals of these tabs last time i took them it did have a bodyload


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well the reason i say that is that looks like crystal you could see better in person was it shiney ?


LOL no no no no. I cannot literally see the Lsd crystals. When I say "dusst" I mean the dust from the paper from cutting up the doses. Just like licking up the crumbs after rolling a joint, idk . LoL

Do You see what I'm sayin'?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool im a pup 31


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well i got the best visuals of these tabs last time i took them it did have a bodyload


bodyload as in body high ???? how are the visuals now ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yup gotcha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cool im a pup 31


You are still a baby !!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Dident take enough this time i was talking about the last few times i dossed honestly it wouldent take muxh more cause i am on the verge of shit morphing evreybody faces on tv had a glow


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Float away to this mix : )


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Im fatigued aswell though havent slept in almost 2 days


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dident take enough this time i was talking about the last few times i dossed honestly it wouldent take muxh more cause i am on the verge of shit morphing evreybody faces on tv had a glow


That's pretty chill. How are Your thought patterns? Anything altered ?
Feeling more connected to the universe ? Is YOUR consciousness telling You anything?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Well hope you got plenty of those tabs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea im very comfy its like before you break threw i guess you would say


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea im very comfy its like before you break threw i guess you would say


break through on dmt ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

So hows your high were you at ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

*THIS^ is where*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Never tried deems yet what i mean is im on verge of tripping i am but not


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you think dmt is worth trying i have acess to it ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never tried deems yet what i mean is im on verge of tripping i am but not


Gotcha. What a comfy spot to be in for sure. Are You enjoying microdosing? Or would YOu rather trip ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Its enjoyable kind fill like the next day clenzed i guess you would say


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Do you think dmt is worth trying i have acess to it ?


*Absolutely*. Unless You do _not_ feel inclined.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its enjoyable kind fill like the next day clenzed i guess you would say


Well put.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Iv been reserching it im consedering it any advice id take


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I no if i would of dozed at 12 i would of went into a trip i can tell


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

tempting


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv been reserching it im consedering it any advice id take






Got netflix ? if so watch DMT : The Spirit Molecule.
If You dont got netflix... Pretty sure You can find it online.
wait...I found it... posted above ^^^^


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea mine look hastly cut first blotter was one that was all dif size the second i cut way better with the credit card trick


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea that is a cool documentory .one thing about dmt i hear is it does what it pleases


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I was having a little anxiety today that why i dident want to go all the way


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Are You having that anxiety now ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

But hell i got plenty tabs to experiment with


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> But hell i got plenty tabs to experiment with


Going with the flow with lots of tabs is always a good feeling.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Not at all


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I got really tired earler and then my trip came out of nowere kinda bizare no im awake


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Thats another thing out of smoke witch sucks and wouldent mind having a benzo for if i needed it but last time i smoked when i was peaking and i litearly had to lay down so i dident check out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I have insomnia got my tabs in wanted to try them but really i was exhausted


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I got really tired earler and then my trip came out of nowere kinda bizare no im awake


That is weird... So synchronistic.

LSD always seems to have a creeper effect when less expecting it.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Did you get visuals on your dose


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Well i thought i took alow dose ate ya know got really sleepy but couldent sleep then evrey thin got extorted on tv


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Was laying there wasent filling much untill you started asking questions guess it trigured the drug mr froid over there


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I do have mild visuals


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I have insomnia got my tabs in wanted to try them but really i was exhausted


Well fuck.


throwdo said:


> Did you get visuals on your dose


I have visuals for sure. Shadow patterns. overlay filter. Pretty good trails from lights.
Enhancement of color is for sure there. No patterns on walls or breathing of surfaces though.
Mental state is altered slightly. Like a mild, children's rollercoaster.
I definitely do not see Myself sleeping for another 2-3 hours. 

*Having a feeling dreams will be extra trippy and energetic. 
If I can get to sleep then.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Keyboard playing tricks on me


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Go ahead and drop ha ha im considering it i think with needlepoint it has more feet then other lsd you can keep high going longer than others iv tried def strongest visuals iv ever had evreything morphs the high last more than the normal and better aswell


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

New years woke up at 4 took acid for breakfest was kinda able to bring visuals back threw out day just buy smoking


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Go ahead and drop ha ha im considering it i think with needlepoint it has more feet then other lsd you can keep high going longer than others iv tried def strongest visuals iv ever had evreything morphs the high last more than the normal and better aswell


Great input. So with the LSD You have experiemnted with, would say needlepoint takes the cake for lsd crystals ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I think needlepoint is uneak


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

*How far are We into this research of a thread ? *
*5 hours and 45 minutes into this micro trip ?*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes because when i think of lsd i want to see stuff and this had strongest visuals and like i said i think you could keep dosing all threw out day and your going to see it on this thread i got 24 left so im gunna test that


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Some lsd when your threw another hit wont do anything i believe needlepoint is diffrent


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I think if i started dosing right now id go into a trip


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

You've got to be right. Threshhold doses are apparent at every level of lsd trips.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Im high i can tell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im high i can tell


LMAO !!!!! I think You may be higher than Me. You have to be.
There would be no way. I feel like I will be coming down in an hour.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

It got so intense the other day off one hit i was standing buy shead at 4 am almost blacking out felt like ego death but of one dont think thats possible?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

I would estimate You ate around 35-45 micrograms.
and I ate around 10-20 micrograms. Give or take... 
I wish We could know the exact amount. That would be legit.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

It has to be the conversation i took more mics than you proably like 25


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It got so intense the other day off one hit i was standing buy shead at 4 am almost blacking out felt like ego death but of one dont think thats possible?


That most certainly is possible. 
Astral projecting on even 20 micrograms is very much so possible.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It has to be the conversation i took more mics than you proably like 25


Right on. That sounds exactly right. : D


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Its hard to tell cause i cut my squres badly


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Have you took a whole hit of your blotter ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

This blotter is the hardest to cut handsdown


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

If your free next weekend we will take this further this thread is funna need a stickey


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its hard to tell cause i cut my squres badly


It is okay. No worries, You probably got it mapped out in Your head.



throwdo said:


> Have you took a whole hit of your blotter ?


Of this batch? Nope. Not yet. I have been hesitant because I have hurt Myself quite badly on extremely high doses of lsd and bad set/setting in 2014. I stopped tripping since until this new year... I will keep You all updated on how one of these tabs are in the next few weeks or so . . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> This blotter is the hardest to cut handsdown


LoL . . . You _did_ say it was hard to even rip. . .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I think we will have some members join us on this journey


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If your free next weekend we will take this further this thread is funna need a stickey


We will see how things, unfold. I'd much rather trip during the day next time so We can sleep once night hits. I feel weird tripping at night unless Im at a show or rave or with friends.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I think we will have some members join us on this journey


YAYY!!!! MORE THE MERRIER !!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

You almost cant pull it apart it tough and dosent desolve all the way


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You almost cant pull it apart it tough and dosent desolve all the way


What are You using to cut it with?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YAYY!!!! MORE THE MERRIER !!!!!


I bet people will catch on to this thread are i might just be high are both


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I cut with razor blade to make squares the second hit i did squares were much more uniform


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

When i took at 4 am i was good and high when sun came up went out fed and i live on a mountain so the yard is hilly and green it was swaying and morphing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> When i took at 4 am i was good and high when sun came up went out fed and i live on a mountain so the yard is hilly and green it was swaying and morphing








That sounds very surreal. Reminds of a music festival.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

I just woke up and ate it out of dead sleep cut hit in half felt the half perrty quick then ate other part


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

The reason i ate half first was the first trip was so hard


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Dont no if you ever watched that psychedsubstabce guy on you tube he dont give a damn wtf dude trips me out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

If You don't mind, I have not taken a shower for about a week now.
*I will be back soon.*

*




*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Chewy ha ha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Chewy ha ha


What a beautiful place of wonder and imagination.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Are You getting any of these images @throwdo ? ? ? ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Im happy just been walking around house having a good time


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Thinking about a autoboagrophy about my life ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Its funny how my mind races in to weird states


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Ha ha that funny


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Out of coffee


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Wish i did not have insomnia been up for over 40 hours


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wish i did not have insomnia been up for over 40 hours








How are You feeling Today?
I think some much needed sleep is in order for tonight. What do YOU say ?!?!? 

I went to sleep around 5 a.m. - about 7-9 hours into the microdose journey.
VERY surprised I felt anything if not that much off the remains of the cut up dose...

I feel very comfortable. Not very groggy. Wish We could have tripped together.
I feel excited and not anxious about the future. I think I may eat more Tomrrow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How are You feeling Today?
> I think some much needed sleep is in order for tonight. What do YOU say ?!?!?
> 
> I went to sleep around 5 a.m. - about 7-9 hours into the microdose journey.
> ...


so heatless you think pychs are completely harmless even if abused?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so heatless you think pychs are completely harmless even if abused?


*Water can be harmful if abused, homie .*
*I think psychedelics are EXTREMELY dangeous to One's psyche if used at too high of a dosage / and/or set/setting. THIS IS CRUCIAL.

Does anyone hear Me when I say... 
"set and setting / dosage is more important than the drug itself ?!?!?! "*


----------



## Dilago (Jan 8, 2017)

I hear ya, i o.d. with acid and had a huge bad trip that made me quit immediately.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Dilago said:


> I hear ya, i o.d. with acid and had a huge bad trip that made me quit immediately.


Do YOU remember how much You took, @Dilago ? And did YOu combine any other drugs with it ?
Even cannabis or alcohol ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

Nearly ate an entire deep dish pizza pie, just yesterday and this am. in the future, pizza will be a 'controlled' substance.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Nearly ate an entire deep dish pizza pie, just yesterday and this am. in the future, pizza will be a 'controlled' substance.








Phew....DUnno I heard Trump is perfectly fine with taco bowls being legal.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

Obama is gonna do a third term, trump hired him recently.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Obama is gonna do a third term, trump hired him recently.


Oh yeah???? What are We gunna do about it? Good or bad thing????


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do YOU remember how much You took, @Dilago ? And did YOu combine any other drugs with it ?
> Even cannabis or alcohol ?


for me i smoked a joint right after eating 5 grams in a bad environment and extreme nausea made it hell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> for me i smoked a joint right after eating 5 grams in a bad environment and extreme nausea made it hell


Yeah that sounds like something One would'nt want...
Cannabs + any psychoactive . AT ANY DOSE ... can cause an extreme amplification of the trip.
Thc is amazing.

Got any CBD dabs / oil ? That will do the trick for SLEEP AND ANXIETY. Tripping or not.
Screw xanax and any phammy... CANNABIS CANNABIS CANNABIS CANNABIS.
cbd + thc = life healing source


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so heatless you think pychs are harmless





HeatlessBBQ said:


> Good thing


yah chill, it's (mostly) all good in moderation. however booze is a depressant.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> yah chill, it's (mostly) all good in moderation. however booze is a depressant.








*Yeah... and it's fucking legal and one of the most accepted drugs on the planet.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Got 3 hours sleep so im good you droping today ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey we syill got are slithers to eat muuuuhahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

the comdown from weed when im by myself always gives me really severe anxiety, if i stay away from that with the right prospective and life style i feel fine anxiety wise


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't consciously OR unconsciously drive cars into other cars going 50+ miles an hour on LSD . . .
but alcohol is perfectly okay... Yeah right . . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got 3 hours sleep so im good you droping today ?


thinking about eating Tomorrow.
How are YOU feeling, @throwdo ? ? ? ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the comdown from weed when im by myself always gives me really severe anxiety, if i stay away from that with the right prospective and life style i feel fine anxiety wise


You need a deep indica that has been grown properly and not loaded with thc.
Do You know about CBD @Mr. Bongwater ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I don't consciously OR unconsciously drive cars into other cars going 50+ miles an hour on LSD . . .
> but alcohol is perfectly okay... Yeah right . . .


Been alcholoc since i was 15 it gives you bad withdralls and is one of the hardest dt can kill you had bad sizure in nov been sober 2 months tommorow from alchol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Fill great


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

This last week is the only time i consumed lsd without alchol got to say it was intense


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Been alcholoc since i was 15 it gives you bad withdralls and is one of the hardest dt can kill you had bad sizure in nov been sober 2 months tommorow from alchol


YAY1!!!! You are a strong being. Congratulations. This is amazing news.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> This last week is the only time i consumed lsd without alchol got to say it was intense


It really helps One see a side to Themselves that they have never seen before, huh ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Alcohol can be a real distraction from lsd or any psychoactive, @throwdo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Yeah... and it's fucking legal and one of the most accepted drugs on the planet.*


i love my booze lol it makes my anxiety go away completely, the buzz is actually pretty similar to the effects of sniffing heroin except h is less sluggish and not as intense


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I don't consciously OR unconsciously drive cars into other cars going 50+ miles an hour on LSD . . .
> but alcohol is perfectly okay... Yeah right . . .


i drove on 400 ug of lsd lol not a city though or else i would of ended up like that


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You need a deep indica that has been grown properly and not loaded with thc.
> Do You know about CBD @Mr. Bongwater ?


yea maybe, the stuff i buy is definitely a hybrid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i love my booze lol it makes my anxiety go away completely, the buzz is actually pretty similar to the effects of sniffing heroin except h is less sluggish and not as intense


*




*
*Yeah, when I drink, it's like I push the 'ignore' button on My life.*

*It's like I absolutely don't care about changing Myself for the better.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

*Do YOU think alcohol is harmless, @Mr. Bongwater ? ? ?*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Alchol is one of the worlds deadliest drugs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Do YOU think alcohol is harmless, @Mr. Bongwater ? ? ?*


hell no i almost had alchol poisoning several times when i was younger, made a idiot out of myself a lot of times too


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hell no i almost had alchol poisoning several times when i was younger


So if One were to chose if LSD or alcohol is less harmful and more healing... 
*Which substance would YOU pick?*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the beauty of it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats the beauty of it


Choices... Yes, I hear You.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Alchol is very addicting


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Alchol is very addicting








wonder why....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

i bet u 10$ if u gave a hermit some smack without a needle who has no idea what it is (unaware of the social stigma that surrounds heroin) and some booze he'd find the booze way more addictive


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wonder why....


Has got me laid though


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey bbq you microdosing tommorow are you doing a whole tab


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i bet u 10$ if u gave a hermit some smack without a needle who has no idea what it is (unaware of the social stigma that surrounds heroin) and some booze he'd find the booze way more addictive


*The point to all of this is... Non psychoactive drugs KILL*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hey bbq you microdosing tommorow are you doing a whole tab


Honestly thinking about a whole tab. 
or perhaps starting out with half since this stuff seems to be more potent than I expected.


What about YOU, @throwdo ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Has got me laid though


it makes a lot of ppl act a fool


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea you could always eat half and quarter out other half


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea you could always eat half and quarter out other half


*We did just cut one up Yesterday. hehehehe*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea i got 1 and 3 quarters cut up still


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i got 1 and 3 quarters cut up still


Are You dosing any Today or Tomrrow ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Anybody who wants to micro dose with us at somepoint please post we will become one bringing people from all over the connecting


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Not today next time all proably do half a hit to start with


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Anybody who wants to micro dose with us at somepoint please post we will become one bringing people from all over the connecting


Yes ! ! ! ! Come one ~ Come All ;
To Our microdosing / tripping LSD / psychoactive experience.




throwdo said:


> Not today next time all proably do half a hit to start with








*sounds good, captain trips !!!!*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Might try dmt soon i hear its hard core i rather do peyote always wanted to try it are supposee to eat a whole button ? Not shure in what form to aquire


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Might try dmt soon i hear its hard core i rather do peyote always wanted to try it are supposee to eat a whole button ? Not shure in what form to aquire


DMT is one interesting , amazing compound. Seeing as YOU already have it within You.
I suggest smoking dmt for anyone, at least once in their life, if they feel so inclined.





For Me, it opened a door that showed a whole other side to life. It's like I unlocked the other half of My brain. Literally.
*DMT is like starting the psychedelic boardgame. While Lsd is continuing the boardgame.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

How


HeatlessBBQ said:


> DMT is one interesting , amazing compound. Seeing as YOU already have it within You.
> I suggest smoking dmt for anyone, at least once in their life, if they feel so inclined.
> 
> 
> ...


 How safe is the compound heard one guy dround from smoking in the tub


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> How
> 
> How safe is the compound heard one guy dround from smoking in the tub


Safe in what regards ? It is impossible to over dose with dmt.
Now smoking it in one's bathtub in water sounds like a stupid idea and asking for a fatality...
You could obviously drown.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Heard itd hard to break threw first time ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

How many ml i smoke


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Heard itd hard to break threw first time ?


It is one of the trickiest things ever to break thorugh on dmt....
I personally have not broken through on dmt. I only have met a select few in My life that has.

Every single person that has broken through always reports that "it was unnecessary to go that far".



throwdo said:


> How many ml i smoke













For Your first time, I recommend getting about 30 mgs in an oil burner / vaporizer / glass pipe.
Use a torch lighter instead of a traditional bic lighter. Traditional bic lighters _*will*_ kill the product.

If You want to break through, get 100 mgs and put it in the oil burner / vaporizer / glass pipe.
You will _most likely_ have left overs in the pipe after You return.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

So you really dont need to so did you see alians are reptiles are do you have to break through for that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So you really dont need to so did you see alians are reptiles are do you have to break through for that


Seeing reptillian , elf, gnome like archtypes are extremely common in dmt, break throughs.
However, very rare if One does not achieve a break through experience.


----------



## Dilago (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do YOU remember how much You took, @Dilago ? And did YOu combine any other drugs with it ?
> Even cannabis or alcohol ?


I combined both with it, don't know how much i took but i know it was too much. I wanted to show off to my friends for which i payed the price. Haven't touched acid ever since and probably won't ever again.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Dilago said:


> I combined both with it, don't know how much i took but i know it was too much. I wanted to show off to my friends for which i payed the price. Haven't touched acid ever since and probably won't ever again.


Isn't it unfortunate what can happen to someone if they try showing off ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Isn't it unfortunate what can happen to someone if they try showing off ?


its the price they pay for being a dumbass lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Homesick miss Texas


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its the price they pay for being a dumbass lol


We all do it. hahahaha oh karma.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

Ho


Mr. Bongwater said:


> its the price they pay for being a dumbass lol


How come you hang out in the hallucinagene section ? Just wondering cause most your comments are negative


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

So board


----------



## Dilago (Jan 8, 2017)

There's a lot of wild talk about the effects of acid, but one thing you won't see is aliens. For the first-timers let me say this: the trip is nothing like what you expect of it and it can be a pretty rough ride. I'll admit that acid eventually scared the crap out of me after it was a long time obsession of mine. When you close your eyes that's when you can 'see' all sorts of things that are both visual and emotional. There is no escaping long as the trips lasts and in the beginning it is like a roller-coaster you wish you could go off but you can't. After you have taken it once you can never go back, like the pill from the Matrix. That's how i see it and i probably won't take it again but since i already took acid i might as well do it again since the impact will never be as heavy like the first time.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

Dilago said:


> There's a lot of wild talk about the effects of acid, but one thing you won't see is aliens. For the first-timers let me say this: the trip is nothing like what you expect of it and it can be a pretty rough ride. I'll admit that acid eventually scared the crap out of me after it was a long time obsession of mine. When you close your eyes that's when you can 'see' all sorts of things that are both visual and emotional. There is no escaping long as the trips lasts and in the beginning it is like a roller-coaster you wish you could go off but you can't. After you have taken it once you can never go back, like the pill from the Matrix. That's how i see it and i probably won't take it again but since i already took acid i might as well do it again since the impact will never be as heavy like the first time.








I have communicated with aliens and have contacted them on lsd but have never seen them... 
Unless a giant glowing violet triangle counts ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have communicated with aliens and have contacted them on lsd but have never seen them...
> Unless a giant glowing violet triangle counts ?


What kinda of stuff happend on deems


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What kinda of stuff happend on deems


----------



## Dilago (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have communicated with aliens and have contacted them on lsd but have never seen them...
> Unless a giant glowing violet triangle counts ?


Lol, it is personal naturally, even though that seems tough to believe when you're tripping. 

I discovered hidden messages in music, they seemed so realistic that i tried searching for them the next day. However, acid can fuck with your head and has changed me big time.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

BBQ you dropping today ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> BBQ you dropping today ?


I was going to but I just got in a fight with My Dad...
I cannot go into a head filled with acid with this mind set... I was literally just about to dose before I called HIm too...
Wow.... Everything does happen for a reason  <-------------


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Ye


HeatlessBBQ said:


> I was going to but I just got in a fight with My Dad...
> I cannot go into a head filled with acid with this mind set... I was literally just about to dose before I called HIm too...
> Wow.... Everything does happen for a reason  <-------------


 Yea true maybe youl calm down enough i was thinking about it myself bet your dads up in age cause your old school yourself maybe if you micro dosed and let it come on slow


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 9, 2017)

I was going to drop my last one this week. But due to an impending legal problem, it may have to wait.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ye
> 
> Yea true maybe youl calm down enough i was thinking about it myself ... maybe if you micro dosed and let it come on slow


 Already calming down. Just feeling like there is a weird connection or _misconception_.
It is extremely irritating.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Already calming down. Just feeling like there is a weird connection or _misconception_.
> It is extremely irritating.


I hate when that happens. You are left with that naggin feeling, like trying to undue a tight knot, that's in someone else's head.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Already calming down. Just feeling like there is a weird connection or _misconception_.
> It is extremely irritating.


Im not having best day myself kinda want to take apiece


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

DaSprout said:


> I hate when that happens. You are left with that naggin feeling, like trying to undue a tight knot, that's in someone else's head.


It's like One thought _They over analyzed things..._ Now look at everyone... Freaking Trumps about to be Prez?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im not having best day myself kinda want to take apiece


if You do , please lemme know , and I may microdose witchu.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Alright been out of work so kinda been pissy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Alright been out of work so kinda been pissy


Have You caught up on sleep yet, hombre? Maybe eating L Today, isnt a good idea ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I got alittle last night proably why last night a had a breakdown cause i was so tired


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea need to smoke im out right now im from texas and no im living on arkansa so my conections are home i can still get it though ,miss home kinda sucks


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea need to smoke im out right now im from texas and no im living on arkansa so my conections are home i can still get it though ,miss home kinda sucks


Why dontcha move back ?!?!?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I will eventually my vehicle broke down right after lost job i swear evreything goes wrong all at once


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

So yea money is a concern right now they made smoke medical here but only so many places can grow witch is bs i grew in tx underground for ever so not shure what to do


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So yea money is a concern right now they made smoke medical here but only so many places can grow witch is bs i grew in tx underground for ever so not shure what to do


Yes... a lot of dispensaries really do not grow their products correctly. Would not even consider it medicine.

Anything is possible


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes... a lot of dispensaries really do not grow their products correctly. Would not even consider it medicine.
> 
> Anything is possible


Yea iv seen shit come out of them that were mid grade at best i prefer my own weed anyway


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea iv seen shit come out of them that were mid grade at best i prefer my own weed anyway


Absolutely !!!! rollitup.org growers life !!!!!  lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

BBQ hey if you dont mind me asking what happend in 2013 you just take to much ? Dont answer if its personal ofcourse


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> BBQ hey if you dont mind me asking what happend in 2013 you just take to much ? Dont answer if its personal ofcourse


I've got several stories. Which one do You want to hear first ?

The time at electric forrest when I ripped My clothes off during cheese ?
The time I thought My girlfriend at the time was a cia spy?
or the time at wakarusa where I thought the whole entire festival thought I was apart of the illuminati ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I've got several stories. Which one do You want to hear first ?
> 
> The time at electric forrest when I ripped My clothes off during cheese ?
> The time I thought My girlfriend at the time was a cia spy?
> or the time at wakarusa where I thought the whole entire festival thought I was apart of the illuminati ?


Wtf how much you take ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

The cia one please iv always been fascinated buy the cia


----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes I'm very interested in reading these experiences too , I enjoy reading alot of your information and stories you share HeatlessBBQ I'd certainly enjoy hearing some more


----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm also curious, I'm not sure what I'm missing here, but what is this micro dosing you guys are doing what is its purpose and effects , I'm kinda lost


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

My aunt brought this monkey home when i was triping on new years think hes getting into my lucy i named him trip you think we should ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I'm also curious, I'm not sure what I'm missing here, but what is this micro dosing you guys are doing what is its purpose and effects , I'm kinda lost


I was just just about to tell you to hit this thread up basically you get the warmth and kinda energetic better mood and i havent fully tested it yet


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

took a tab cut in 8 peices took one peice at 8 pm then second at 10 pm so evrey 2 hours last time i diddent get to 3rd peice because i had along day but in future i wana keep doing it evrey 2 hours


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll keep up with it to see what u guys have to say, I wish I could join in ur experiment, I'd like to hear about your guys results


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Got plenty to experiment with


----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow! You've got many powerful life changing experiences right there man, make sure you give each and every bit you take the proper respect it deserves she can be so beautiful and loving if treated witg care and respect, but if you arnt careful things could get messy lol.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I'll keep up with it to see what u guys have to say, I wish I could join in ur experiment, I'd like to hear about your guys results


Sucks your out we want to get some more guys to join in on this


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

So in the fall of 2013, around October, My girlfriend at the time and I were getting into fights and things were rough.
I felt the need to take lsd + mdma with Her because I wanted to bring back memories of when we first met.
Which was obviously a stupid idea and it kind of was...

I ate about 300-400 mgs of mdma around 6 or 7 p.m. 350 mgs + of mdma at once is a pretty big dose.
Once I started rolling or feeling the effects of mdma, I called or texted my girlfriend asking if she wanted to tripp.
She seem weird about it, seeing as we were fighting at the time. But she came over anyway and we ate some more molly.
I gave her about 300-400 mgs as well. she seemed weird when I gave her the molly like I was poisoning her.

we both were rolling at this point and not having any judgement of what we were doing. or at least I wasnt.
We both have the idea to eat some L. I wanted to re create Our first time meeting lsd experiences but I think My girlfriend at the time wanted to see my karma.... and wow... did she? hahahaha

We ate the acid. I ate around 300 micrograms and She ate about 350-400 micograms.
I was out of control. My girlfriend seemed to be quite grounded. The more and more the acid kicked in, the more and more the euphoric effects of the mdma wore off, even though I could feel the ecstasy. My mind started running so fast, that I could not even slow it down. I remember My mind telling Me to breathe and stay calm but it kicked it so quick I didn't even have the time or awareness to catch this thought, even though I was completely aware of it at the time. I ignored this feeling and starting losing Myself. I looked at My girlfriend and shook My head with confusion, knowing she is my life companion but as My ego started to fade away, I lost sight of what was even going on. This can be quite a scary situation , especially if the users/trippers have no idea or little experience with the substance. My girlfriend at the time was very little experienced with tripping AND I think She was trying to get inside My head to see who I truly am...for some reason.
Anyway...
I start making out with My girlfriend to ground Myself and help Me remember who I was at the time. She went with it , which helped ground Me but this lsd + mdma combo came on so quickly and was so intense that I lost it... We were living at this employee housing, off season for a ski resort at the time in the summer so barley an occupants were there since it was off season.. If it was during the ski season, the cops most likely would have been called because I made quite a ruckus.

Since My girlfriend and I at the time were getting into fights, I was obviously questioning continuing the relationship. So the more as the lsd kicked in, the more I got into My head and wondered if She was 'the one'. At this point I was naked and My roommate was trying to sleep. I got caught in a loop where I would go into and out of My apartment [employee housing] front door so the door would slam every time I would go in and out. This was about 1 in the morning at this point. Every time I re-entered the apartment, I smelled what it would smell like every time I would go in the apartment. And this disgusted Me and brought Me to wonder if this was the right place. Then since I was in a psychotic , psychedelic trip, I got into a loop of re entering and leaving the building. Knowing that I needed to end the relationship but a 12 hour lsd trip which felt like eternity got in the way. So one can only imagine how tough it would be to be patient with a head filled with acid and thoughts are spinning that fast to be able to ground oneself to legitimately and rationally think through what was going on... This loop of Me re entering and exiting the apartment happened for a good 15 cycles. Around that time, I got disoriented, confused and dizzy. And the smell of the apartment + mix of TOO MUCH mdma in my system made Me throw up all over this blanket that was covering My naked body.
So imagine some spun out hippie, going in and out of an apartment front door, naked with a puke covered blanket all over him , saying "i love You but I need to move on. Its bout time" over...and over...and over again.

AT this point, My roommate wakes up and goes to the bathroom and is wondering what was going on. Seeing as I was screaming "i love You but I need to move on. Its bout time" over...and over...and over again. and the front door kept slamming because I was in that loop... So after My roommate goes to the bathroom, I go into my room where My girlfriend was, probably confused and amazing at what was going on.... I kept unnecessarily getting and helping My girlfrined with things , like getting her water for her even if was on arms reach in front of her. Its like she thought I was being TOO nice. And said "I've got it, You dont need to be THAT nice to Me." and this made me have a relapse and go " well , if You dont want me to do the right thing, i will just do the WRONG thing.!!!!"

Then I shoved My finger up My nose, and stuck My tongue out. Then I tried punching a hole into My window.
Then I tried ripping My face off. Then I ran up to My roommate and tried to kiss Him because I knew that was the wrong thing to do. He and I are both males. He pushed Me away from Him and didnt let Me kiss him [thank God] and he ripped me off of him and ran away into his room and locked the door.

After this, I for some reason turned the shower in the bathroom on and got water EVERYWHERE.
My girlfrined didnt really take control of the situation, she just kind of let me do what I was doing.
which kind of pissed me off but I was so gone , i didnt even care.

After trying to kiss my male, roommate, I went back into My room and my girlfriend shut the door and tried to contain the situation. It was about 2 a.m. at this point and I'm still naked... And this is when things started getting REALLY trippy.
I felt like everyone around me was against me. I felt like everyone's sober self was a facade or fake reality and when we all took the acid, these fake walls came down and it was like i could see right through My girlfriend...

I thought She was hired by the cia, to come into my life and act like she liked me and became my girlfriend.
Same with my roommate. It was like they were both on the same team and against me. and the acid made me become aware of it. For some reason, this hallucination of an "aware" mind set, grew and grew and it grew so much that I convinced Myself that My girlfriend was no longer My girlfriend. She was some spy trying to figure out who I was, and was up to.
And then all of a sudden, I hear this loud buzzing sound, like a large fly was in the room...
I look up and this giant fly caught My eye... I was so high at this point on lsd and mdma that I could not figure out what was going on... I still do not know til this day if it was true or not but I swear this fly was not a real fly.... It had a camera and everything. I was convinced that My girlfreind was a part of this and It drove My insane. The feeling of betrayal is one of the worst feelings in the world. Especially from someone You trusted like Your own girlfriend...

Til this day, I still do not know if I hallucinated this 'spy fly' or not but something deep within Me has enough wisdom and judgement to be able to discern that was not a real fucking fly.... This exact trip destroyed Our relationships. 
Both My roommate AND girlfriend at the time...

Moral of the story.... DON'T EAT YOUR MDMA BEFORE YOUR LSD ! ! ! ! hahahahaha
but for real... Using psychoactive to enhance a relationship with anyone, is a stupid idea. It's like forcing it.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Never ca


HeatlessBBQ said:


> So in the fall of 2013, around October, My girlfriend at the time and I were getting into fights and things were rough.
> I felt the need to take lsd + mdma with Her because I wanted to bring back memories of when we first met.
> Which was obviously a stupid idea and it kind of was...
> 
> ...


Never candy fliped before people argue witch drug your supposed to eat first


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

350 mg molly is a crazy dose was it in rock form ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never ca
> 
> Never candy fliped before people argue witch drug your supposed to eat first


Every single time I have eaten lsd + mdma...

if I eat the mdma first, it always ends in chaotic scenario
However, if I eat the lsd first, THEN the mdma... I _ALWAYS_ have the most euphoric and blissful trips.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

That alot of cid also


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea sounds like the mdma will calm you ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> 350 mg molly is a crazy dose was it in rock form ?


Yes, it was pure molly from a deadhead . maybe a little sassy. which is probably why i threw up.

aslo I ate 350-400 mgs of mdma BEFORE I ate more with My girlfriend.
so I probaly ate around 700 mgs of mdma that night..... Which obviously set Me over the edge.

ITS CRAZY HOW MUCH PSYCHEDELIC COMBOS AMPLIFY EACH OTHER !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea sounds like the mdma will calm you ?


Yes it will, espeiclaly once the effects of lsd settle and calm down as well.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Alittle sassy ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

That sounds like a unsafe amount of mdma


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Thought 200 mg was plenty


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

750 mg thought that would put you in hospital nowonder you puked


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Alittle sassy ?


sass is MDA. the comcound created before the synthesis of MDMA.
It is more toxic than mdma. so that is wondering why i threw up. but even if it was pure mdma, 700 mgs is too much.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That sounds like a unsafe amount of mdma


It is. Over 500 mgs of mdma in a night is dangerous and toxic to One's body. And probably the main reason I threw up.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I used to get it in pill form one time i made myself real sick notshure what was in pills now i get mdma rocks


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I used to get it in pill form one time i made myself real sick notshure what was in pills now i get mdma rocks


How much You spending on a gram ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Its like 70


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Depends really


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

My friends said last stuff i got was the best thet ever tried


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I havent took any in about a year


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its like 70


That is a dank deal. Pure ? Not dirty ?



throwdo said:


> My friends said last stuff i got was the best thet ever tried


You know any hippies ?


----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

Great read thanks for sharing . Yeah that is alot of mdma, but a high amount of lsd as well. I've done my fair share of molly and ex as well as lsd but I've never combined em, I've always considered doing so but never had both at the same time, beside I haven't rolled in prolly like 5 years now I kinda burnt myself out with that it for a couple years.

But your totally right about using those substance to try to fix a relationship, bad idea I tried the same thing with just mdma with a x girlfriend whom I was dating but also we were fighting alot at the time too. Now I didn't take lsd at the same time so I was able to control my thoughts a little better but none the less it wasn't not a pleasant experience and we were totally disconnected the mdma definitely was not happy with me for abusing the drug .

Great read though and great lesson to be learned . I hope more people learn and become more aware of showing respect to lsd shrooms and others psychedelics I think proper respect allows for smoother trips . 

And KARMA you nailed it there , I've noticed a couple times the way you describe a feeling or some involving lsd that you mange to use the perfect wording , sometimes I have a heard time describing lsd and shrooms and you seem to just nail it right on the head lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Kinda wondering when your gunna take a full tab BBQ its been awhile for you have you done any other sics since 2013 ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

No not in arkansa but back home i do i know onions


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I got 5 gs for 250 last time


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Kinda new to buying it in rocks dirty ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Always got it in pill form are in capsuls untill now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Great read thanks for sharing . Yeah that is alot of mdma, but a high amount of lsd as well. I've done my fair share of molly and ex as well as lsd but I've never combined em, I've always considered doing so but never had both at the same time, beside I haven't rolled in prolly like 5 years now I kinda burnt myself out with that it for a couple years.
> 
> But your totally right about using those substance to try to fix a relationship, bad idea I tried the same thing with just mdma with a x girlfriend whom I was dating but also we were fighting alot at the time too. Now I didn't take lsd at the same time so I was able to control my thoughts a little better but none the less it wasn't not a pleasant experience and we were totally disconnected the mdma definitely was not happy with me for abusing the drug .
> 
> ...


You are welcome. Thank You for reading.
It is quite easy to burn oneself out with mdma, that is for sure. It is unfortunate.
Test of will power, from the divine perhaps? 

Crazy how psychoactives like mdma or lsd can literally almost _talk_ to You.

But thanks for Your insight on this post / thread. That is the reason I post in these threads, is to educate the masses on how to properly take a psychedelic, without having negative effects. *We want positivity and benevolent trips.
*
*Psychedelics reveals One's karma. Even cannabis.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Kinda wondering when your gunna take a full tab BBQ its been awhile for you have you done any other sics since 2013 ?


Last time I ate more than one single tab was in the fall of 2015. I ate some mdma with it. It was quite psychedelic and blissful but not very spiritual so those types of trips do not stick out for Me.

I really really want to eat a tab here in the next day or two but trying to just go with the flow.
Seeing as the best trips come from just going with it and no plans.


throwdo said:


> No not in arkansa but back home i do i know onions








LOL "onions". hahahaha



throwdo said:


> I got 5 gs for 250 last time


That is a really dank deal.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Drop some bbq ah ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Last time I ate more than one single tab was in the fall of 2015. I ate some mdma with it. It was quite psychedelic and blissful but not very spiritual so those types of trips do not stick out for Me.
> 
> I really really want to eat a tab here in the next day or two but trying to just go with the flow.
> Seeing as the best trips come from just going with it and no plans.
> ...


Your right when you plan them they seem to go wrong evan bad simetimes i think you overthink when you plan it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Kinda new to buying it in rocks dirty ?












That makes sense why You do not know the term "sassy" or "sass"
MDA is dirty mdma. ~~~~ mdma is more pure because it has been cleaned up and further processed out the toxic crap. You can literally see it. ~ Pictured above on the left is sass MDA....on the right is MDMA [molly]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Drop some bbq ah ha ha


I really want to right now but I really am not fond of tripping by myself at night.
Not a fan of staring at the dark on lsd.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I get anxiety from anticipations, when i got sick of the pill form mdma iv had anxiety attacks ever since i was 18 so yea it screwed me up


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

The last stuff i got was dark


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

But they loved it was supposed 84 percent mdma


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I get anxiety from anticipations, when i got sick of the pill form mdma iv had anxiety attacks ever since i was 18 so yea it screwed me up


phew...anxiety attacks on an empathogen... what a paradox.
It is so unfortunate that mdma can do such things.


throwdo said:


> The last stuff i got was dark


You think it was sass ?


throwdo said:


> But they loved it was supposed 84 percent mdma


Sass can be extremely euphoric. Do You remember it being more psychedelic than usual ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Cant never really tell i guess evan the test kits cant tell how there cut


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I dident try it got it for a friend it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Took one pill dident fill it swallowed second started rolling nuts then i had like musscle spasms in my chest scared me they were white unicorns dident take x again till i was like 21


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Honestly it looked like the second pic with like brown chunks in it they want more is all i no


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cant never really tell i guess evan the test kits cant tell how there cut






















I wouldnt consider it to be cut... Just more neurotoxic because it still has impurities that were not filtered out in the process of creating this substance. Just like You can see dirtier dmt.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I wana invest in some test kits so i can atleast have a better idea whqts in it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Honestly it looked like the second pic with like brown chunks in it they want more is all i no


Kind of like quartz with impurities within it? Do You collect crystals ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I wana invest in some test kits so i can atleast have a better idea whqts in it


They are very popular these days. Especially in the music festival _cult_ure


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I wouldnt consider it to be cut... Just more neurotoxic because it still has impurities that were not filtered out in the process of creating this substance. Just like You can see dirtier dmt.


Yea i seen some deems that look like the last pic


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea i got bunkleaks downloaded


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Never been to a music festival


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Kinda fill like half a tab notshure though


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Kind of like quartz with impurities within it? Do You collect crystals ?


Like ? The rock dills that got dif crystel in ? My mom used to have a shitload of dif colored ones


----------



## electricslide (Jan 9, 2017)

Back when I when I used to roll I always seemed to like the sassy mdma there's just somethin about it, I always had better or stronger rolls. I miss it but I wouldn't ever take any unless I know for sure without a doubt it's mdma and not a rc. I don't trust anyone I know that says they have molly almost everytime it's not nowadays the sad thing is. These people don't honestly know they have an rc they think they really took some molly. Smh it's such a shame


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey if you micro dose evrey hour it might be more beneficial ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Alot of bathsalts being sold as mdma


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I got mine from my homeboy onion last time not shure though cause i dident use a regent test


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Back when I when I used to roll I always seemed to like the sassy mdma there's just somethin about it, I always had better or stronger rolls. I miss it but I wouldn't ever take any unless I know for sure without a doubt it's mdma and not a rc. I don't trust anyone I know that says they have molly almost everytime it's not nowadays the sad thing is. These people don't honestly know they have an rc they think they really took some molly. Smh it's such a shame


For real though. mdma seems to be the most sought after party drug. 
Makes sense why there is so much bunk shit out there.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hey if you micro dose evrey hour it might be more beneficial ?


Absolutely. LSD is always beneficial if used in the correct set and setting + correct dosage.
Microdosing to get to that sweet spot is a great way to manage One's dosage with lsd.


throwdo said:


> Alot of bathsalts being sold as mdma


Exactly. Horrible and unfortunate. :/


throwdo said:


> I got mine from my homeboy onion last time not shure though cause i dident use a regent test


Dead heads , hippies, and close friends are the best sources for clean , good, pure psychedelics.
Its even better when You have all three at once !!!  lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I should of tested my l with regent test but since i took it already twice then plus the micro dose i guess its safe hope it aint no nbomb are rc


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Kinda taking chance cause were i get my stuff isnt a friend


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

I try and get the best i can


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I should of tested my l with regent test but since i took it already twice then plus the micro dose i guess its safe hope it aint no nbomb are rc


LOL You are second guessing if the L You got is real LSD now ????


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you regent test yours ? Are just from a trusted friend ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Do you regent test yours ? Are just from a trusted friend ?


Just from trusted sources.
If You are a hippie in Colorado, You meet A LOT of people. With A LOT of different drugs.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea colrado is pretty i like it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea colrado is pretty i like it


Especially Northern Colorado


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Yea iv been up all the west coast all the way to washington lived in san fran for awhile


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

My uncle taught me to grow since i was 15 and i read all the books also taught me alot


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> My uncle taught me to grow since i was 15 and i read all the books also taught me alot


That is cool to have that kind of connection. How did You deal with legal issues with growing then?
You don't still grow do You ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

In texas i grew illegally in cali it was legal so yea i broke the law and yea i still got lamps in stuff im on brake right now but all never quit growing it is my life


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Got a super silver haze going its a babby just toying with it in dwc


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you grow still ? Id assume so were you live


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Wish i was growing legally cause dont want law troubles


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Board as hell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> In texas i grew illegally in cali it was legal so yea i broke the law and yea i still got lamps in stuff im on brake right now but all never quit growing it is my life


Growing cannabis is quite a divine thing. In fact, it is WONDERFUL.
I miss it just as much as You.


throwdo said:


> Do you grow still ? Id assume so were you live


I used to back in 2009 and 2010.


throwdo said:


> Wish i was growing legally cause dont want law troubles


CAnnot even imagine... The law is so stupid with weed. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Growing cannabis is quite a divine thing. In fact, it is WONDERFUL.
> I miss it just as much as You.
> 
> I used to back in 2009 and 2010.
> ...


Should we take half one ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Not shure if i want a whole one to start with


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Proably micro dose funky mood this morning trying to cheer myself up first


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Guess its a no go


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

What ? Your fucking with me right


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Bro right ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

When was that posted cause i havent heard anything


----------



## throwdo (Jan 10, 2017)

Were not at def con 4 thats just talk


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

So i took like almost a whole tab this is strong lucy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

i swear mdma helped my anxiety big time 

gonna try dmt sooner or later can't wait i bet im gonna love it

gonna get 200 ug of acid too thats always a blast


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea i may role next time


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

So i took cid at 12.54 am started coming up at about 1.54 am been peaking for full 2 hours of 3 quartes of a hit very strong all get back with yall to diffculte to write


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Needlepoint is strong


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Its very emotional trip this time almost called x wtf ? That would of been bad


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Honestly you dont need 2 of this kind not at once no fing way


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Been peaking for over 2 hours


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Be glad when BBQ gets up help ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Im so high i tried to like my own post wtf


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

This is why i always try to take half one bbq these bitches are insane strongest LUCY iv tried i got 23 more holly crap


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Watching soth park hes eating talking grapes


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Be glad when i stop peaking so i can enjoy it alittle


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

It fills like mushrooms its strong


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Endulge in this hippy life lsd fuck yea mother fuckers


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear mdma helped my anxiety big time
> 
> gonna try dmt sooner or later can't wait i bet im gonna love it
> 
> gonna get 200 ug of acid too thats always a blast


Yayyyy !!!!  Very much so looking forward to hearing Your experiences.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i may role next time


Great combo. Such beautiful things happen on mdma + lsd



throwdo said:


> So i took cid at 12.54 am started coming up at about 1.54 am been peaking for full 2 hours of 3 quartes of a hit very strong all get back with yall to diffculte to write


Looking forward to this as well. What a surprise!!! LoL You took about 3/4 a tab You say ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its very emotional trip this time almost called x wtf ? That would of been bad


LOL Whoa. Wanna go up memory lane ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Honestly you dont need 2 of this kind not at once no fing way


LOL that much of a difference from micodosing ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> This is why i always try to take half one bbq these bitches are insane strongest LUCY iv tried i got 23 more holly crap


How many micrograms do You assume one dose to be ????


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup still havent finished hit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

There 150 aug. We divided them in 8 i took 6 peices


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I cut to blotters in to 16 that night


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Still got those left out of the 2 hits


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I had bad trip at first im not guna lie but it washed away very much like a rollercoaster


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Still got those left out of the 2 hits


those ARE some strong doses.... How did You know about the dosage? 150 augs ?
How did You find that out ? I would assume the paper I got is the same?

How are the visuals, @throwdo ?!?!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I knew i had to let go are take it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I had bad trip at first im not guna lie but it washed away very much like a rollercoaster


Thinking about past relationships, are we ?  Is it cleansing and refreshing ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

There still present very much so .cause i bought 150 aug eye seing eye needlepoint


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea i new not to call her but it almost happend foreal i got tears drippen you now how it is.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I was watching porn about 45 min in when i finished by body lost it mentally


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> There still present very much so .cause i bought 150 aug eye seing eye needlepoint


from an online vendor ? ah ha!!!! that is awesome! now you have accurate sources!!!!
So do you think YOu ate around 100 micrograms ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I cant take anymore because i cant get caught thats why i take it at night i live with my aunt shes cool but her dad comes around drinking saying your on drugs my grandpa wtf


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe 110 aug i guess


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I was watching porn about 45 min in when i finished by body lost it mentally


Interesting... Did You kind of get a slap in the face from the divine Feminine ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Were gunna cut those hits in 16 peices


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I cant take anymore because i cant get caught thats why i take it at night i live with my aunt shes cool but her dad comes around drinking saying your on drugs my grandpa wtf


What about going on a hike in the woods or local trail near You ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Interesting... Did You kind of get a slap in the face from the divine Feminine ?


 Think so i cried


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I
> 
> Think so i cried


Why ? Did You feel bad for watching porn , or something ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Suns about to come up its very pretty here in mountains got to feed chickens ahhhaa


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Not


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Why ? Did You feel bad for watching porn , or something ?


No when i came the trip really shot off


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

No dont fill bad about it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Suns about to come up its very pretty here in mountains got to feed chickens ahhhaa








Ooooohhh!!! Sunrise morning hike ?!?!?! 
What a beautiful time for visuals and to reflect upon One's life!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought about back home all day yesterday and my fam i guess i new this was coming


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

The visuals have calmed but when i focus are try they come back witch is great .take half one bbq come on bro


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I thought about back home all day yesterday and my fam i guess i new this was coming


Bro! If I was there, I would take Us both out for this sunrise.
Dude, it is calling You !!!! A divine , self reflective hike !!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Watched south park they were eating talking grapes it was crazy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Its 6 am i dropped at 12.54 am


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Its 6 am i dropped at 12.54 am


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Wish i had weed only regret last time i had smoke and it brought visuals back all threw day


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Watched south park they were eating talking grapes it was crazy


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

If i dident have a ahole for grandpa id try another peice


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

It was funny they sounded like cartman come on eat me come on


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If i dident have a ahole for grandpa id try another peice


I used to trip in front of my parents all the time. They thought I was just high on weed. since dialted pupils are an effects of cannabis but not likeL..... hahahahah

*Bro, I promise You, go on a sunrise hike. You will not regret it.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I think it was so intince i was having what only i could describe as prenut i guess cause it was crazy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It was funny they sounded like cartman come on eat me come on








*Sounds like these member berries want You to eat more LSD*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I almost lost body fluid control


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I think it was so intince i was having what only i could describe as prenut i guess cause it was crazy


Since You have peaked , it wouldnt make it THAT much more potent. Especially if You at 1/4 or microdose.



throwdo said:


> I almost lost body fluid control


LOL ~~~!!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I would say micro dose but maybe we should break it down in liquid ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Since You have peaked , it wouldnt make it THAT much more potent. Especially if You at 1/4 or microdose.
> 
> 
> LOL ~~~!!!!!!


Dude not shure about that this is needlepoint and its suped up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dude not shure about that this is needlepoint and its suped up


*What about a hike? *


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

My granpa is like little hittler hes really a asshole hes got shortman syndrom thinks hes king of the mountain he evan named the street we live on


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Still dark out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

My aunt down the road has weed but i dont want her to no im on L


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I dont want no drugs up on the hill he says while foaming drunk dumb ass


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> My aunt down the road has weed but i dont want her to no im on L


She won't know. You can do it. It will be like a little awesome amazing adventure !!!!
Act natural.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Def gunna take that hike


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea just dont want to see my grandpa hes madvim not working its hard for me to get job ben to the pin ya know it follows you forever


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Def gunna take that hike


YES!!!!!!!! ~~~ Bro. 
Something deep within Me thinks You are gunna have one of the best hikes of Your life.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Iv applied all over the place and my vehicle screwed up i live on a mountain he just dosent understand


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Iv been depressed over my situation


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hes 80 and thinks im just a fup i guess


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv been depressed over my situation


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Think sun gunna be poking its nose soon


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Hes 80 and thinks im just a fup i guess


He prolly thinks the same about everyone.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I had to drop last night cause i seen the damn all seing eye on like 5 dif shows ? This lsd is special in someway


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

My aunt down road has girlfriend he hates it he own both my aunts homes and holds it over there heads


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I had to drop last night cause i seen the damn all seing eye on like 5 dif shows ? This lsd is special in someway


Yes it is. When You first showed it, it gave a _really _divine flare to it. Not just the artwork with the all seeing eye... but the vibes and intuition. Ahhhhh!!!! What wonderful times!!!! Jesus bless You, @throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

My mother violated parole shes on run


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a twin sister


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Im a twin


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

She dates a cop wtf and he is older than are father


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

He just retired he works security part time.he takes care of her so guess hes alright for a


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow the little pig disappeared guess i shouldent call that man that


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

That was fying weird wtf


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> He just retired he works security part time.he takes care of her so guess hes alright for a


He sounds like a good, solid dude.
Maybe so solid in his beliefs too. Which is okay and to be expected of the older folk'.

You are Your own being to make Your own choices. ((( <3 )))


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Got tears running dowb face this shit comes back on you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Wow the little pig disappeared guess i shouldent call that man that


what are you talking about ? lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I tried to call him a pig and it dissapered


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I was talking shit about him being a


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

It did it again it wont let me post piggy pic wow this lsd is gained controll of my phone


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Very strong drug


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I tried to call him a pig and post symble


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

LMAO!!!!!! that is funny.

Pig is a very....weird word.



throwdo said:


> I tried to call him a pig and post symble


strange...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

He must be great man


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Thats what we call cops in texas


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Bro. I gon' get some more sleep. We will catch up more later.
I look forward to hearing about Your sunrise hike / come down. <---------


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Donut man


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup peice my friend


----------



## electricslide (Jan 11, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ question for ya bro, what is it you study, I mean your very wise and knowledgeable from what I can't tell from your posts. What I mean is, alot the the art you post is very psychedelic, but also seems spiritual. I know I could just search psychedelics art or something. But I have a feeling that's not what u do, there's something more to it then just pictures. 

I enjoy your pictures and your posts have me intrigued, I'm hoping maybe you can point me to a direction of a good read , or something that can help me tap into a more mmmm how can I say, not necessarily spiritual side but maybe a more pyschedelic spiritual maybe? 

I hope that makes sence I'm kinda stoned and just waking up so please forgive me lol. But I'd reallly like to hear what you've got to say, you know , I've met and had my share of friends that love tripping and rolling . But they did it to just get high, mind you I also have done my share of substances just to get high, but more recently as I've become more experienced and older, I'm learning to respect the more sacred pychs and try to have more meaningful experiences .
But I've never met any one that truly is knowledgeable and very "in tune " as yourself , at least not in person anyways.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

electricslide said:


> @HeatlessBBQ question for ya bro, what is it you study, I mean your very wise and knowledgeable from what I can't tell from your posts. What I mean is, alot the the art you post is very psychedelic, but also seems spiritual. I know I could just search psychedelics art or something. But I have a feeling that's not what u do, there's something more to it then just pictures.
> 
> I enjoy your pictures and your posts have me intrigued, I'm hoping maybe you can point me to a direction of a good read , or something that can help me tap into a more mmmm how can I say, not necessarily spiritual side but maybe a more pyschedelic spiritual maybe?
> 
> ...


Yea i wana no aswell cause he finds stuff i havent found


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Got alot of pics coming up of my walk


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

electricslide said:


> @HeatlessBBQ question for ya bro, what is it you study, I mean your very wise and knowledgeable from what I can't tell from your posts. What I mean is, alot the the art you post is very psychedelic, but also seems spiritual. I know I could just search psychedelics art or something. But I have a feeling that's not what u do, there's something more to it then just pictures.
> 
> I enjoy your pictures and your posts have me intrigued, I'm hoping maybe you can point me to a direction of a good read , or something that can help me tap into a more mmmm how can I say, not necessarily spiritual side but maybe a more pyschedelic spiritual maybe?
> 
> ...








*I study occult/esoteric symbolism and alchemical shamanism.*
In other words, spirituality, altered states of consciousness, and decoding / deciphering messages, is My go to.







A dear beloved friend that used to wander these boards of rollitup, really got me into these things. Puffer Fish.
He/She is no longer walking the mundane world, which We are so used to. He/She is now in the 5th dimension.
He/She would always post creative imagery and thought provoking pictures to help guide these psychedelic forums.
After He/She passed away, I had to keep the spice of creativity, anticipation, wonder, and divinity within these forums.

Puffer Fish changed My life, for the better AND worse... _Mostly for the better._







@electricslide , very much so looking forward to continuing this memo and assisting
in directing YOU further into Your spiritual self. And what You ask and say makes 100% sense.
No matter how stoned You get, I will do My best to understand.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Got lost hung up in fence dident bring a drink dumb thing to basicaly wondered around sweating thought i was gunna fall out


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

so that's what Arkansas looks like during this time of the year . . . .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Dillan aunts lab


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## electricslide (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm at work for most of the day, but when I get home I'm going to start looking into it . I'm not much of a youtuber, I don't follow along very well with audio . I much prefer to read myself I learn better and obsorb information better that way. I know I can use Google and I will, but do you happen to have a link that would be a good starting point, as I've never actually looked into this topic at all


----------



## electricslide (Jan 11, 2017)

Also very sorry about your friend sounds like a good person. Did he pass away at a young age ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Pics are not loading well


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

No good broke stem turned poisen red


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

he liked are walk hes fat hes war out he had trouble getting threw barwire and so did me i was hung up int hair pants it was ridicules


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> View attachment 3873702 View attachment 3873702 View attachment 3873702
> Dillan aunts lab


LOL !!!! Dawwww.Sooo adorable.


throwdo said:


> View attachment 3873708


Tripping with the fun guy !!!!


throwdo said:


> View attachment 3873713


So much yes this is awesome.


throwdo said:


> View attachment 3873740
> No good broke stem turned poisen red


Do You ever go mushrooms hunting in the season ?


throwdo said:


> View attachment 3873741 he liked are walk hes fat hes war out he had trouble getting threw barwire and so did me i was hung up int hair pants it was ridicules


HAPPY DOG !!!!  This is awesome.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Back in texas i picked golden teachers right out pasture buy house yup i experience mushroomer me and my unc trained a black lab named little wille to hunt them hed walk us right towards them and point


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Havent a shrooms since i was18 promised myself id grow my own before i eat them again


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Indulge in this hippie life


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

The end they chopped forest ha ha just imagine me stumbling out of woods on logers they gave me crazy look


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Just ate my lunch


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Any one else put ice in milk ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope yea liked my journey


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Get back with yea later on questions


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> all get back with yall to diffculte to write


LOL gotta love that dyslexia when u trip eh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Back in texas i picked golden teachers right out pasture buy house yup i experience mushroomer me and my unc trained a black lab named little wille to hunt them hed walk us right towards them and point


LOL !!!! You must have a strong connections to dogs. 
That must mean You are very _intuitive_. 


throwdo said:


> Havent a shrooms since i was18 promised myself id grow my own before i eat them again


That is a good promise to keep Oneself.


throwdo said:


> Indulge in this hippie life








hehehehe YAYYYYY !!!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL !!!! You must have a strong connections to dogs.
> That must mean You are very _intuitive_.
> 
> That is a good promise to keep Oneself.
> ...


Visuals were not quite as present this time on 6 quarters but still there i had a major emotional thing going on this time all keep experimenting with this batch


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Never grew shrooms yet need to study up


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Shrooms were perrty tough on the mind fuck


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Trying to score some smoke damn thats one thing i missed last night


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope i get some sleep tonight


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey @throwdo . This white paper is 100% needlepoint. 
Still unknown potency, but it _has_ to be at least 100-150 a tab.
_That is for freaking sure_. Took 2 microdoses this morning. and WoW...

This stuff is very squirrelly, and not as lovely/fluffy as the white fluff LSD crystal is.
Very *real*. A smack in the face, like a mushroom trip as You have described, throwdo.
Needlepoint seems to lack the _constant_ euphoric, blissful , heavenly feelings like white fluff does.
I can see One having more an intense/over whelming trip with needlepoint. Probably because it is so strong.

Wonder the sources who created this white paper I picked up. Because it seems to be a pretty harsh teacher.
Weren't You saying the same about Your needlepoint, @throwdo ? ? ? ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALBERT HOFMANN !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

It def is like a roller coaster kinda rough but the visuals is very noticable in a whole hit face morphing and pixels moving


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Im going to try and aquire some of this white fluff next so you say that itsba smoother ride huh ? I head some swiss laid one time i think it was very calming and euphoric def not as visual as these are


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Heard itd hard to break threw first time ?


First time I ever smoked dmt, I was on another level of existence. Entirely. Complete out of body experience. Hallucination is intense and extremely visual. I've smoked it several times since and have never had the same experience. The first was the best; I teatered on the edge of reality where you're not sure if you're ever going to come down, whether or not what was going on was real. I stopped believing in God. Plus I saw my best friends head melt off of her shoulders. Good dmt is hard to come by around my parts. Used to have a real nice, solid plug but he moved to Hawaii


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> First time I ever smoked dmt, I was on another level of existence. Entirely. Complete out of body experience. Hallucination is intense and extremely visual. I've smoked it several times since and have never had the same experience. The first was the best; I teatered on the edge of reality where you're not sure if you're ever going to come down, whether or not what was going on was real. I stopped believing in God. Plus I saw my best friends head melt off of her shoulders. Good dmt is hard to come by around my parts. Used to have a real nice, solid plug but he moved to Hawaii


Sounds like when on shrooms thinkin i permafried myself


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonder what kinda of deems i should try and get ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Theres dif grades


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey BBQ so if i want some that is like a blanket and not so rough youd recommend wich grade if you could describe them lsd not deems .not quite ready for deems yet im going to research it a bit more


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sounds like when on shrooms thinkin i permafried myself


I went to a festival in WI a couple years ago. Was experimenting with different research chemicals. 4aco-dmt is bad shit. Snorted a bit too much, paired with 2 hits of fluff and a bowl of deems. Completely lost my mind. Didn't know who I was, got kicked out the festival in the middle of bummed fucked Wisconsin, almost got arrested, tried to go into someone's house (I thought it was mine). Thank fucking Buddha the door was locked or it would have went even worse. Was tripping so hard on so much different shit that I convinced myself that I was dead and what I was experiencing was just death and dying. Haven't really messed with any hallucinogens since....except about 2 months ago my buddy made some electric koolaid-100 hits of blotter, 1/2 vile of liquid lsd, in a gallon jug. I only took a mouthful. Had a very pleasant experience. Tripped balls. Spent 5 hours in my bathtub because water feels amazing when you're on lsd.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I went to a festival in WI a couple years ago. Was experimenting with different research chemicals. 4aco-dmt is bad shit. Snorted a bit too much, paired with 2 hits of fluff and a bowl of deems. Completely lost my mind. Didn't know who I was, got kicked out the festival in the middle of bummed fucked Wisconsin, almost got arrested, tried to go into someone's house (I thought it was mine). Thank fucking Buddha the door was locked or it would have went even worse. Was tripping so hard on so much different shit that I convinced myself that I was dead and what I was experiencing was just death and dying. Haven't really messed with any hallucinogens since....except about 2 months ago my buddy made some electric koolaid-100 hits of blotter, 1/2 vile of liquid lsd, in a gallon jug. I only took a mouthful. Had a very pleasant experience. Tripped balls. Spent 5 hours in my bathtub because water feels amazing when you're on lsd.


Id be scared id drown ha ha think its narly as hell you grow hope i meat a female that grows someday ,yea i have acess to someveletric coolaid blotters its 100 aug


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Bet you were water loged


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bet you were water loged


Mermaid*


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> think its narly as hell you grow hope i meat a female that grows someday


We're out here


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It def is like a roller coaster kinda rough but the visuals is very noticable in a whole hit face morphing and pixels moving


Well said. Needlepoint's visuals are very distinct. Almost like dmt visuals . 
How they shutter the air with buzzing, colorful, electric psychedelic ribbons.



throwdo said:


> Im going to try and aquire some of this white fluff next so you say that itsba smoother ride huh ? I head some swiss laid one time i think it was very calming and euphoric def not as visual as these are


White fluff is AMAZING. Gon' have to search for some Myself.
*Mixing Needlepoint + white fluff is the best. *
I used to have this white blotter that had both crystals on it during Furthur tour in 2011.
Best and most potent LSD of My life. GOt You SO high and was never uncomfortable. 
The visuals AND visions were _insane ! ! ! !



throwdo said:



Wonder what kinda of deems i should try and get ?

Click to expand...

_I would suggest getting _the darkest kind_ and _the lightest kind _**
Not one or the other. *BOTH*. That way You can see both sides and be able to discern better.
And that is open for interpretation 

What are the options You are working with? Got pictures ?  
What's on the menu, @throwdo ? ? ? ?



throwdo said:


> Hey BBQ so if i want some that is like a blanket and not so rough youd recommend wich grade if you could describe them lsd not deems .not quite ready for deems yet im going to research it a bit more


 Pictures would help ? Also do they have descriptions ? or even a link to the website?
If You have ANY questions about dmt. PM Me.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I can get the description s and tell you what they look like so did you take a quarter tab straight up this morning ? Are do the take peice and wate 2 hours and take other ? Youl go on a full trip soon its calling you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> First time I ever smoked dmt, I was on another level of existence. Entirely. Complete out of body experience. Hallucination is intense and extremely visual. I've smoked it several times since and have never had the same experience. The first was the best; I teatered on the edge of reality where you're not sure if you're ever going to come down, whether or not what was going on was real. I stopped believing in God. Plus I saw my best friends head melt off of her shoulders. Good dmt is hard to come by around my parts. Used to have a real nice, solid plug but he moved to Hawaii


Sounds like You broke through or got extremely close, that is for sure. Wonder why You never got back there...
I start believing in God when I smoke dmt. Jesus smokes dmt. Yo.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

All research tonight and all let you help me pick next purchase


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I cand some sands lsd that fame chemist supposably any way


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I can get some clasic lsd 25 is post to be more like the 60s stuff wonder if i should trybthat kind


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Im going to have to read threw that thread were you talk about the def kind of crystal


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I can get the description s and tell you what they look like so did you take a quarter tab straight up this morning ? Are do the take peice and wate 2 hours and take other ? Youl go on a full trip soon its calling you


Yes please. I'd really like to assist in guiding Your dmt knowledge / research.

I cut that one tab into 9 pieces . I ate 2. one bigger than the other. so maybe a little under a 1/4?
SWIM wants to eat a full tab Tomrrow night to test it's potency. Let's just say SWIM is more mentally strong than I. srh dgaf
I will have reports on this after Tomrrow night. and yes, SWIM will be testing the same batch I have.

I took one small microdose at 9:45 a.m. this morning. I took a larger microdose around 10:45.
Started to peak at Noon. Come down started at 5. Still feeling effects but I can see home base.
Today's dose seemed to be a little dirty... Maybe it was the weather? Idk...

Had some psychological reflection and wonder. Moments where emotions came out.
Not as visual as I was hoping for but guess that is where the _trip _comes into play? 

*To be continued . . . . *


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Sounds like You broke through or got extremely close, that is for sure. Wonder why You never got back there...
> I start believing in God when I smoke dmt. Jesus smokes dmt. Yo.


100% broke through. There's no doubt in my mind that I was coexisting in another dimension. I smoked too much; I couldn't decipher reality from trip. I kept asking my friend whether or not this was real. My girlfriend was fucking the drug dealer and he was the dude. Like low level shaman type shit. It was the headiest stash. Such a strange drug dmt is.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> 100% broke through. There's no doubt in my mind that I was coexisting in another dimension. I smoked too much; I couldn't decipher reality from trip. I kept asking my friend whether or not this was real. My girlfriend was fucking the drug dealer and he was the dude. Like low level shaman type shit. It was the headiest stash. Such a strange drug dmt is.


Strrrrraaaaanggggee!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Bbq explain how you droped this morning


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bbq explain how you droped this morning








What do You mean? ^ Like this ^


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Ha ha cool hey i can get it in liquid also plus crystal form just cant afford that plus i dont have the knowledge to break crystal down


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes please. I'd really like to assist in guiding Your dmt knowledge / research.
> 
> I cut that one tab into 9 pieces . I ate 2. one bigger than the other. so maybe a little under a 1/4?
> SWIM wants to eat a full tab Tomrrow night to test it's potency. Let's just say SWIM is more mentally strong than I. srh dgaf
> ...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Always wonder hew this swim character is you speak of


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Wonder if i lose are win while bought in liquid form


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes please. I'd really like to assist in guiding Your dmt knowledge / research.
> 
> I cut that one tab into 9 pieces . I ate 2. one bigger than the other. so maybe a little under a 1/4?
> SWIM wants to eat a full tab Tomrrow night to test it's potency. Let's just say SWIM is more mentally strong than I. srh dgaf
> ...


Awsome i look forward to the report


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I got lost buy my shead again last night .i wana do dome molly its been a year all take 150 mg cap and all make some micro caps of 25 mg to eat after iv had acouple bad exp but i think if i use in a more responsible way all be okay i used to drink all time and i think rum shots mixed with e played a role in bad effects so im trying to stay away from alchol and just become a deadhead really


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

31 year old hippy you aught to seen me this morning tangled in fence hair and close all stuck in barb wire half high


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ha ha cool hey i can get it in liquid also plus crystal form just cant afford that plus i dont have the knowledge to break crystal down


Phew.... Crystal form sounds intense hahahaha So interesting though ahhhh!!!
the grateful dead days are coming back !!!!!



throwdo said:


> Always wonder hew this swim character is you speak of


It is Someone Who Isnt Me. Never the same person. I dont wanna incriminate _them_.



throwdo said:


> Wonder if i lose are win while bought in liquid form


What? Can You re say that ?



throwdo said:


> Awsome i look forward to the report













I'm thinking about blasting off here in a few hours. ^
Got some left overs in the pipe. I will have a full report by Tomorrow. Lots of research this week !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I got lost buy my shead again last night .i wana do dome molly its been a year all take 150 mg cap and all make some micro caps of 25 mg to eat after iv had acouple bad exp but i think if i use in a more responsible way all be okay i used to drink all time and i think rum shots mixed with e played a role in bad effects so im trying to stay away from alchol and just become a deadhead really


lsd + mdma + dmt = always a recipe for a _divine_ time



throwdo said:


> I got lost buy my shead again last night .i wana do dome molly its been a year all take 150 mg cap and all make some micro caps of 25 mg to eat after iv had acouple bad exp but i think if i use in a more responsible way all be okay i used to drink all time and i think rum shots mixed with e played a role in bad effects so im trying to stay away from alchol and just become a deadhead really


becoming a deadhead is a good way to go... Just don't forget that Jesus loves You and Jerry hates You.


throwdo said:


> 31 year old hippy you aught to seen me this morning tangled in fence hair and close all stuck in barb wire half high


I fucking love You , dude !!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Your inspiring me to try deems.what i meant is i can get lsd liquid i wonder if its worth the trouble i mean would i lose money wise its alittle more pricey and im pore ,im going to buy a photo album and make a blotter collection for people like me 30 years from now kinda like you in me when im your age all break it out for the youngins what yea think about that ? A time capsule if you will


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I wana bring back the 60s


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Your inspiring me to try deems.what i meant is i can get lsd liquid i wonder if its worth the trouble i mean would i lose money wise its alittle more pricey and im pore ,im going to buy a photo album and make a blotter collection for people like me 30 years from now kinda like you in me when im your age all break it out for the youngins what yea think about that ? A time capsule if you will


A time capsule is a great idea!!!!!

DMT will come to You when it is time.

When it comes to the liquid LSD.... It is worth the investment over paper. I think it should be cheaper but still.
You get what You pay for.



throwdo said:


> I wana bring back the 60s


We are living in the year now.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Iv found swiss and white fluff so far im going to research real good i want to find only the special hippy peace and love stuff


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Well i can get liquid and lay it on blotter? Are suger cubes are gummys witch i fing love


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Gaahhhoshhh. I cannot decide when to blast off. Now? In an hour?
I just ate like 20 more micrograms 2 hours ago. I feel awesome. Got rid of that dirty vibe.
And some of the visuals came back. Getting flashes of realistic imagery. Which is uncommon for Me with lsd.
Very cool. Looking forward to visiting hyper space on a microdose of lsd.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

You smoke the deems yet ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Cool yea think im done with the dosing for today last night was intince


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv found swiss and white fluff so far im going to research real good i want to find only the special hippy peace and love stuff


White Fluff is what You are lookng for, homebre.


throwdo said:


> Well i can get liquid and lay it on blotter? Are suger cubes are gummys witch i fing love


I would just keep it in the vial , honestly. However, if You want to lay it on sheets.
You could end up losing product if You do not know what You are doing . . . .
but You won't lose product if You drop onto candy like You state above.
Which is always a yummy , fun, colorful idea.



throwdo said:


> Cool yea think im done with the dosing for today last night was intince


It sounds like it. How do You feel now ?  post trip.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I had a friend who made his own dmt i hear its not very difficult


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You smoke the deems yet ?


soon. stay tuned.


throwdo said:


> I had a friend who made his own dmt i hear its not very difficult


It is an easy process just like growing mushrooms. Its easier than growing weed.
You just need the correct equipment and materials.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I fill fine i believe i got alot of stuff going wrong with my life but im alive and when i came out of the peak i was cool lsd is a tool im ,im guna find something alittle lighter on the mind fuck and all buy like 25 and do like i did off last batch cut 5 strip off and store 20 strip


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

You make yours ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I can get micro dots i hear there basically just pill form ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Am i a wanker for wanting the pretty artwork instead of white on white


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea all proably just keep collecting blotter for time being the liquid is taxed they dont sell it in small amounts but im gunna take my time with it i got good needlepont .so now gotto stock up on something else


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I wana stalk up on molly also cant wait to get back to work il fill better about life


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Can you tell me about micro dots ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You make yours ?


I did not. Got it from a deadhead raver that is a very kind and loving person.
I dont think SWIM made it though. Still... Very _Good_ Stuff.



throwdo said:


> I can get micro dots i hear there basically just pill form ?


LMAO !!!!! MICRODOTS !!!! DUDE!!!! That is lsd in crystal form but in a pill. VERY POTENT SUCKERS.
Some can range up to 500+ micrograms. pheweeyy.....



throwdo said:


> Am i a wanker for wanting the pretty artwork instead of white on white


LoL nooooo. Artwork is very fun. I would get art if I could but I could know how to buy on the dakr webs.
Seeing as I already have connections... Almost everywhere.



throwdo said:


> I wana stalk up on molly also cant wait to get back to work il fill better about life


A molly mdma, sass, mda stash sounds awesome!!!
Except I would not be able to keep a collection of ecstasy. hahahaha

You have a lot of will power if You can have a molly collection. LOL


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

I grew up on x so i


HeatlessBBQ said:


> I did not. Got it from a deadhead raver that is a very kind and loving person.
> I dont think SWIM made it though. Still... Very _Good_ Stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up on x so im kinda going on a lucy faze felt like my head was gunna bust last night it was crazy its like i felt shit poping kinda scary guess it was infuzing with my brain


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

The ones i can get there like 100 are 200 aug dident see any higher all try and get 25 when i can aford it give them a test run


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

It felt like it opend my sinuses up like my ears and membranes were leaking


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hope thats normal like i said it started out in a panic state


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

You ever have a bad one like that


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2017)

Perrty sure i just had anxiety i just told myself just hold on and wate it out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I grew up on x so i
> 
> I grew up on x so im kinda going on a lucy faze felt like my head was gunna bust last night it was crazy its like i felt shit poping kinda scary guess it was infuzing with my brain


Was it a form of meditation to You, in Your eyes?
Because a lot of people say that meditation is like rewiring One's brain.
Are Your experiences like this ?


throwdo said:


> It felt like it opend my sinuses up like my ears and membranes were leaking


Isn't that crazy ?!?!? That seems to be an effect a lot of people over look.
Earlier Today I coughed up a tonsil stone after the Lucy came on. It's like everything aligns.



throwdo said:


> You ever have a bad one like that


bad one what ?


throwdo said:


> Perrty sure i just had anxiety i just told myself just hold on and wate it out


Sometimes that is what You gotta do on a psychedelic.
That may mean the dosage was too high or an improper set and setting.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Phew.... Crystal form sounds intense hahahaha So interesting though ahhhh!!!
> the grateful dead days are coming back !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what da hell is dat man most ppl would assume its crank but i know u too well lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got back from the dmt trip... such an interesting journey this time.
I took 3 hits out of the glass pipe as featured earlier. Took the first hit at 11:20.
Second hit was taken... a feel a slight euphoria and buzzing sensation. still lsd visuals from dosage Today. Take the third hit and this one was bigger than the first two, prolly cuz the deemsters was rolling at that point. The buzzing and euphoria increased and now I have full on fractal visuals. I really want to make a painting of what I saw *in* there...





But this place You go is so... alien like and strange. Everything is made out of light and static.
Like millions of balls of energy/light creating 3d forms that would move and make up another object
but that object is the same thing... I don't know... It is hard to explain.





I did not really have any spiritual insights or moments of clarity.
It was just a very psychedelic trip. If I could take a "screenshot" of the dmt trip, it would look like this ^^^^
Once I came out of hyper space, I was still tripping and feeling the effects of the dmt.
The visions subsided but still was having flashes and images come into My head...






This image came into My head and I thought about the artist who created it...
Apparently He predicted 9/11 in this painting...and He painted it in 1989... The artist is Alex Grey.
He is a magnificent man with a marvelous purpose and has inspired Me on so many levels.
Yahshua bless Alex Grey and You all who reads this.

The trip left Me in bliss, wonder, awe, and anticipation.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what da hell is dat man most ppl would assume its crank but i know u too well lol


That is n,n-dmt, kind sir . . . .


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just got back from the dmt trip... such an interesting journey this time.
> I took 3 hits out of the glass pipe as featured earlier. Took the first hit at 11:20.
> Second hit was taken... a feel a slight euphoria and buzzing sensation. still lsd visuals from dosage Today. Take the third hit and this one was bigger than the first two, prolly cuz the deemsters was rolling at that point. The buzzing and euphoria increased and now I have full on fractal visuals. I really want to make a painting of what I saw *in* there...
> 
> ...


i have a lot of respect for ya heatless ur smart open minded and a good person which is hard to come across, im really interested in dmt and love reading trip reports but im afraid the shear intensity of it will scare the shit out of me like i need some booze before i do it to help me relax would that take away from the trip? i already ordred 100 mg but never got it

we should all trip on lsd on the same day at the same time lol, i like having somebody to chat with on it keeps me calm


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have a lot of respect for ya heatless ur smart open minded and a good person which is hard to come across, im really interested in dmt and love reading trip reports but im afraid the shear intensity of it will scare the shit out of me like i need some booze before i do it to help me relax,


Thanks, bro, but it is the divine You see. Not at all saying Im the divine either.

I have a feeling You _can_ handle dmt... Lsd...or psilocybin...
You just got to take a _*low dose*_. or it will scare this shit out of You.



Mr. Bongwater said:


> we should all trip on lsd on the same day at the same time lol, i like having somebody to chat with on it








Welcome to the psychedelic forums ,@Mr. Bongwater !!!!
Let's fly together !!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Welcome to the psychedelic forums ,@Mr. Bongwater !!!!
> Let's fly together !!!!







gonna take a while to get my hands on some though so i'll let ya know


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ 

that mdma was extremely therapeutic for me, theres no doubt it helped me overcome trauma and relax, and also i can handle lsd absolutely fine, even 2 gs of shrooms went pretty good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gonna take a while to get my hands on some though so i'll let ya know


No rush. We will be here.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> @HeatlessBBQ
> 
> that mdma was extremely therapeutic for me, theres no doubt it helped me overcome trauma and relax, and also i can handle lsd absolutely fine, even 2 gs of shrooms went pretty good


"Therapeutic" is the word We are looking for when consuming psychedelics.
Yahshua bless these forums.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

I just took three more huge tokes of the rest of the deemsters in that pipe . Now, there is absolutely none left.
I honestly do not remember most of the trip and if I could describe it, everything I stated above is what happened.
Just this time, it was a higher dose and I don't remember much. However, right now I feel _so blissed out.
_
It is crazy how much the dmt increased the lsd visuals , even after the dmt wore off.
I feel like I have more visuals than before. I feel so relaxed though. So content.
Like I just took the biggest nap of My life. Almost feels like ecstasy.
Most def am still feeling the effects of the lsd that I ate this morning and the other redose around 7 pm last night.
Very surprised how good of a spot these combos put Me.







To reiterate...
I consumed about 25 micrograms from a microdose of lsd at 9:45 a.m. Jan 11th. Albert Hofmann's birthday.
I then consumed another microdose an hour later at 10:45 a.m. ~
This microdose was much bigger than the first so I suspect the dose to be a little less than 50 micrograms.
Started peaking around noon. Started coming down around 5 p.m. - From Noon - 5 [the peak] was very rocky... My set and setting was a little off still from the fights I have been getting in with My father. Well maybe not fights but whatever... Things are good now.  I Redosed another 10 - 15 micrograms at 7 p.m. and wow... put me exactly where I needed to be.
This got the idea of smoking some dmt. So I did as stated above in the trip report around 10:20 p.m.
then I felt the need to blast off one more time around 2 a.m. this morning. and that is where We are now...

Wow... I feel great. Very much so looking _forward_.
Most likely going to redose a microdose when I wake up to keep this flow going.







Good morning everyone!!!!
Yahshua bless You all ( ( ( <3 ) ) )


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

smoking a j on mdma is absolutely orgasmic lol

can't believe most ppl are taking bath salts unaware of what good pure molly is like! absolutely disgusting, only 13% of molly seized by dea actually contained mdma lol

first thing i wanted to do when it kicked in was spread it lol, the real shit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning evreyone


----------



## Karah (Jan 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just got back from the dmt trip... such an interesting journey this time.
> I took 3 hits out of the glass pipe as featured earlier. Took the first hit at 11:20.
> Second hit was taken... a feel a slight euphoria and buzzing sensation. still lsd visuals from dosage Today. Take the third hit and this one was bigger than the first two, prolly cuz the deemsters was rolling at that point. The buzzing and euphoria increased and now I have full on fractal visuals. I really want to make a painting of what I saw *in* there...
> 
> ...


I know this place. This is the scene that I've visited the most.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> I know this place. This is the scene that I've visited the most.


Wow cant wait to try the molecule


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> smoking a j on mdma is absolutely orgasmic lol
> 
> can't believe most ppl are taking bath salts unaware of what good pure molly is like! absolutely disgusting, only 13% of molly seized by dea actually contained mdma lol
> 
> first thing i wanted to do when it kicked in was spread it lol, the real shit


For real . The world needs to experience more real psychoactive magic.
And not all this fake shit. Could not agree more, @Mr. Bongwater 


throwdo said:


> Morning evreyone


How You feeling Today, hombre ?


Karah said:


> I know this place. This is the scene that I've visited the most.


Well replicated. Even though it still does not justify the true essence of a dimethyltryptamine experience.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

Listen. ^ Some of the most amazing sounds ever ^


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Got plenty of rest my mind is alittle boggled though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> I know this place. This is the scene that I've visited the most.


those visuals are amazing


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

So board entertain me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

gotta go buy myself a quarter of grass


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about eating 10 microdoses. 
Where is the team at ?!?!?!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Got some klonopin so next time i drop all have a smooth come down.
Yeat that shit bbq


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Makes me wana micro dose


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gotta go buy myself a quarter of grass


What did You end up picking up, homie ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

View attachment 3874752


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you eat them


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Hope so youl get the full blast off im going to eat a full hit in a few days so i can get the full experience plus i wana have smoke on that journey


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Got some klonopin wonder if i eat one before hand if it will make the come up smother just dont want to ruin the visuals


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gotta go buy myself a quarter of grass


Yup smoke report


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

BBQ did you drop ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Looking hard at thosr micro dots they are made with raul crystel like you said they are 100 aug


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yup smoke report


i went from feeling extremely anxious and irritated to feeling happy,mellow and satisfied with life


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

What kind of smoke ?


----------



## electricslide (Jan 12, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ been doing a Little reading tonight. I have a question, would you consider yourself an alchemist or shaman or both?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What kind of smoke ?


dat ol dank


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> dat ol dank


Yea im hoping to get some smoke tommorow got plenty of cid


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

weed to me is as casual as breathing oxygen


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Im low on money unfortunately


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im low on money unfortunately


same here lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

Im still so high. I cannot type much. I dropped about . 200-250 micrograms. three or four hours ago.
Oh girl, do I have a story to tell _later_... I love You all.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What did You end up picking up, homie ?


we got a bunch of dank and some beer


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Cool so you took it all the way awsome was it shroomy like i said


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Was wondering if it is a mind fuck like mine during the come up


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

So almost 2 hits ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Was wondering if it is a mind fuck like mine during the come up


yup i found shrooms way more of a mind fuck then lsd but way more amazing visuals it was amazing, i've done a lot of my trips in bad environment thats my problem like ppl that i dont wanna see me high as a kite


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

T


Mr. Bongwater said:


> yup i found shrooms way more of a mind fuck then lsd but way more amazing visuals it was amazing, i've done a lot of my trips in bad environment thats my problem like ppl that i dont wanna see me high as a kite


The cid i got reminds me of shrooms on come up its needlepoint and its has strong mindfuck and confusion super good visuals


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

You ever hear of 89 blue sands ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You ever hear of 89 blue sands ?


nope


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Bbb im trying to aquire some gd 50 anniversary lsd 25 he says its dif then the needlepoint and that the chemist is older and used to work with this sands guy so im try and get some it comes inb150 aug and 200 aug


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

You heard of sands the chemist ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

*Nick Sand* (born May 10, 1941)[1] is a cult figure known in the psychedelic community for his work as a clandestine chemist from 1966-1996 for the Brotherhood of Eternal Love.[2][3] Sand was also Chief Alchemist for the League for Spiritual Discovery at the Millbrook estate in New York and was credited as the "first underground chemist on record to have synthesized DMT".[4]


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Trying to aquire alittle of this


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Hope BBQ shows up soon


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2017)

Cant wait to hear the report


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

I will answer and report all back later Today / Tomorrow.
Cannot believe how potent that white paper is . . . Still very high. coming down but still...very high.
I cannot type and think the flow like I normallly can



electricslide said:


> @HeatlessBBQ been doing a Little reading tonight. I have a question, would you consider yourself an alchemist or shaman or both?


Most def a shaman > alchemist


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool read back when you can and answer my questions


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

only drank 6 fucking beer yet im still hungover


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> only drank 6 fucking beer yet im still hungover


Ha ha sober up a bit before you go to sleep it helps


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got some klonopin so next time i drop all have a smooth come down.
> Yeat that shit bbq


Eeeeek. Dunno about that shit.
*I pray You get weed asap.*



throwdo said:


> Cool so you took it all the way awsome was it shroomy like i said


Shroomy could be a way to describe it but I wouldnt.
I guess You say shroomy because shrooms can offer a very uncomfortable / harsh teacher ? needlepoint does seem to do that but wow.... 
does it get the job done?  WoW




throwdo said:


> Was wondering if it is a mind fuck like mine during the come up


All LSD comes up are usually often most times if not every time a little rocky. Especially at 140+ augs. Once the peak effects ware off...
The come down is a lot more comfortable. especially with needlepoint.

Needpleoint _can_ be a mind fuck for a whole 12 hours, if the set and setting isnt correct.



throwdo said:


> So almost 2 hits ?


I ate 8 microdoses around 5 p.m. ~ after having the last reports of this year,
this acid on white paper i got is about *225+* micrograms *a dose.*
*Triple dipped* White on White. So I guess I ate about 1 dose of this paper.... _200-250 a dose is crazy potent._



throwdo said:


> Bbb im trying to aquire some gd 50 anniversary lsd 25 he says its dif then the needlepoint and that the chemist is older and used to work with this sands guy so im try and get some it comes inb150 aug and 200 aug


I have not heard of Sand in full detail until You just brought Him up.
Would really like to sample some of this stuff. However the brotherhood of eternal love is a sketch group.
I have heard of Sandoz labs but not Nick Sand. sounds like We have more research to do. 




throwdo said:


> *Nick Sand* (born May 10, 1941)[1] is a cult figure known in the psychedelic community for his work as a clandestine chemist from 1966-1996 for the Brotherhood of Eternal Love.[2][3] Sand was also Chief Alchemist for the League for Spiritual Discovery at the Millbrook estate in New York and was credited as the "first underground chemist on record to have synthesized DMT".[4]


For real though @throwdo , what's on the menu ?
I wanna see this list You got. Links? <--------- Please?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Eeeeek. Dunno about that shit.
> *I pray You get weed asap.*
> 
> 
> ...


All do some research im going to try and buy 5 strip sample from the guy its 25lsd and maybe all get ya a few


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

All be researching over the next few days i wana get alittle molly but kinda broke


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Eeeeek. Dunno about that shit.
> *I pray You get weed asap.*
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly the come down is enjoyable as far as the benzos i have anxiety and it helps and yea i no there very addictive so i just got chill with yhem


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All do some research im going to try and buy 5 strip sample from the guy its 25lsd and maybe all get ya a few


No worries on that. Just wanna see and hear options with pictures !!! 
pure lsd25 sounds heavenly.




throwdo said:


> All be researching over the next few days i wana get alittle molly but kinda broke


Yeah that sounds blissful but expensive for sure.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Eeeeek. Dunno about that shit.
> *I pray You get weed asap.*
> 
> 
> ...


Im working on it they got some micro dots made out of silver crystal xtal whatever that means


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Im working on it my man


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im working on it they got some micro dots made out of silver crystal xtal whatever that means


Check out that lsd crystal thread.

silver crystal is a less pure form of lsd compared to needlepoint or white fluff.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Eeeeek. Dunno about that shit.
> *I pray You get weed asap.*
> 
> 
> ...


Sketch group ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Yea ill check it out again forshure


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Been awhile since i read that thread i found swiss and white fluff aswell


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

I can get cholcolate mushrooms plus liquid mushrooms


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

You trier mescaline i can get in powder form


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sketch group ?


I suspect members to be demonic and working for evil.


throwdo said:


> Been awhile since i read that thread i found swiss and white fluff aswell


You will find it useful. I suggest getting white fluff.
It is hard to have a bad or dark trip with that stuff. Every time. 

White Fluff is like heaven on a cloud. Literally.



throwdo said:


> I can get cholcolate mushrooms plus liquid mushrooms


Meh. That would be so hard to dose. 
Died and wet regular mushroom fruits is the way to go.



throwdo said:


> You trier mescaline i can get in powder form


I have not but would love to try it. Never have had the opportunity / set/setting. time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

yea why would u need and a benzo for a pych comedown its not bad at all


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

The cid i got comes up hard and fast like mushrooms very intince stuff


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

I have anxiety issues


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

so-sick-of-being-addicted-to-weed, can't-even-get-through-the-day-without-getting-withdrawls


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

Cannabis is the healing medicine imo even though it _is_ addictive.

In times like this I think being addicted to cannabis is the best thing to be addicted to.
Obviously being addicted to anything isnt good.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

Just took a micro *m i c r o* dose 5 minutes ago.
Wanting to gain a little energy and insight from the trip last night.
Time to further reflect. . .

Have any of You ever heard of a person "getting shpongled" on any psychoactive ?
Especially lsd / dmt? Pretty sure that is where the band "shpongle" got the name.
It's like You get so high on lsd , that something comes into You and forces Your body to do uncontrollable things.
Some would call this a possession and that very well could be possible but there are both angelic AND demonic forces.
So.... This experience could be a "wildcard" type scenario. Involving spiritual warfare.

Have You picked a side yet? 




throwdo said:


> I have anxiety issues


We all do, @throwdo .

Do You think Your trip was a little rocky because You were reminiscent of past relations ?
What do You think would of happened to Your trip and demeanor if You called ^?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

maybe mdma will help it like me lol


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just took a micro *m i c r o* dose 5 minutes ago.
> Wanting to gain a little energy and insight from the trip last night.
> Time to further reflect. . .
> 
> ...


It would of made it worse and i new it i got past that part once the peak past .i also have ptsd


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It would of made it worse and i new it i got past that part once the peak past .i also have ptsd


have-u-ever-tried-mdma-also-known-as-ecstasy?-it-helped-me-with-trauma -i -think-u-would-like-it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

hey @HeatlessBBQ whats 100mg-of-mdma-like?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> have-u-ever-tried-mdma-also-known-as-ecstasy?-it-helped-me-with-trauma -i -think-u-would-like-it


you're enjoying the hyphen huh bw?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> you're enjoying the hyphen huh bw?


my-spacebar-hardly-works-i-was-using-on-screen-keyboard-before


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

i-could-spray-something-like-this


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe mdma will help it like me lol


of course it will  it is an entheogen




Mr. Bongwater said:


> have-u-ever-tried-mdma-also-known-as-ecstasy?-it-helped-me-with-trauma -i -think-u-would-like-it


Yeeee. He has stated before that He has done mdma.



Mr. Bongwater said:


> hey @HeatlessBBQ whats 100mg-of-mdma-like?








*MDMA ~ Ecstasy ( The World's Strongest Empathogen )*
When You first take it, it was always exciting and fills One with anticipation.
Once the on set starts, You feel even more anxious but in the most positive ways possible.
Then I always feel this tingly, euphoric, slightly ticklish sensation at the bottom of My lumbar spine / tail bone.
This tingly feeling creeps up One's spine until full rushes of ecstasy set in. Pure comfort and joy.

*100 mgs *of mdma will make anyone happy. It is a great dose since it will not over do ones body chemistry.
It is easy to to sleep on 100mgs. ~ Many report a radical mood change that provokes an extremely happy state of mind. This state of mind lowers the inhibitions, raised the self confidence, and makes social situations and conversations more meaningful / profound. Apparently couples that are having a rough relationship and take 100 mgs of mdma each, almost always report back a 100% success rate for breaking down years of built up anger and pain within a relationship. This is due to the mdma opening up One's heart, honesty, confidence, and communication. . . . Ten fold.
Slight visual enhancement, which brighter led lights /glowing objects, tracers, and trails are often reported.
Life changing spiritual experiences are reported at this dose

~Going up on* 200-300 mgs* of mdma, is more intense and lasts a whole lot longer. This is the typical party dose. even though mdma should be used as a more personal / reflective / relationship bonding tool. instead of a party drug.
This dose will be harder to get sleep on, compared to 100mgs. Most experienced users use this dose in a night. ~
~ Decreased anxiety and _extreme_ pulses of empathy. Very slight closed eye visuals become apparent and visual enhancement / tracers are intensified. Content satisfaction. Blissed out. Rapid influxes of energy. Some will want to run a mile while some will roll up in a fuzzy blanket, pet a rug, and cuddle for hours.
Relaxing / stimulating. Increased senses esp sound / vision / touch. Eye wiggles, jaw clench, dry mouth. esp with cannabis
Life changing spiritual experiences are reported at this dose as well. If not all doses.

*350+ mgs - 500mgs* of MDMA, that is when things can heavy. This dose can be extremely dangerous if One is new to mdma and/or mixing with other substances. If One knows what they are doing and are *not *combining it with any other psychoactive, pharmaceutical , or drug, they should be fine. But still, the danger should be considered. <--------
~Effects are very similar to 100-300 mgs but more pronounced. Many often report closed eye / open eye visuals at this dose but nothing like lsd's unique visual presentation. The urge to smoke is often reported . Jaw clench and eye wiggles are more severe to the point where some report having blurred vision and shiver when talking.
This dose is almost impossible to sleep on. Cannabis prolongs the come down / psychedelic effects.

*500mgs - 1 Gram* of MDMA ~ okay, this dose is extremely unnecessary and potentially life threatening. Not to mention extremely expensive. People have been known to take this dose and be fine but it is a miracle They are still alive in My opinion. I understand purchasing a gram of molly and "doing it all" at a show with 1 or 2 friends but doing this much mdma in one night is extremely neurotoxic and can possibly lead one to serotonin syndrome. Effects are just like 100-500mgs.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It would of made it worse and i new it i got past that part once the peak past .i also have ptsd


Interesting. . . May I ask how that developed ? Sorry if Im getting to personal. Please say so . 
May I suggest some more MDMA ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> of course it will  it is an entheogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its one hell of a drug lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its one hell of a drug lol








I guess... If You wanna get all demonic about it.
Not about that over here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


>






Ohhhh sheeezee.....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I guess... If You wanna get all demonic about it.
> Not about that over here.





HeatlessBBQ said:


> I guess... If You wanna get all demonic about it.
> Not about that over here.


im saying its amazing


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Went job hunting today long day got alittle smoke so thats good been needing it


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Al pm you why i got ptsd


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Went job hunting today long day got alittle smoke so thats good been needing it


One step at a time in the right direction 


throwdo said:


> Al pm you why i got ptsd


sounds good. no worries.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Interesting. . . May I ask how that developed ? Sorry if Im getting to personal. Please say so .
> May I suggest some more MDMA ?


Yea mdma sounds great trying to get some for a friend right now he wants 5 gs im broke are id get myself some .all tell ya about that in a pm


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

You no were i can get bitcoin cheap ? The place iv been getting mine from is taxing the shit out of me


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Looked into getting some deems think i can get 100mg for 50 bucks is that cheap ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea mdma sounds great trying to get some for a friend right now he wants 5 gs im broke are id get myself some .all tell ya about that in a pm


Friends share !!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You no were i can get bitcoin cheap ? The place iv been getting mine from is taxing the shit out of me


Interesting.... Seems like they know how to getcha.


throwdo said:


> Looked into getting some deems think i can get 100mg for 50 bucks is that cheap ?


No . that is a rip off. I have heard of dmt around here being priced at 40-120 dollars a gram.
Depending on potency and connections. Price will fluctuate.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Looked into getting some deems think i can get 100mg for 50 bucks is that cheap ?


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Interesting.... Seems like they know how to getcha.
> 
> No . that is a rip off. I have heard of dmt around here being priced at 40-120 dollars a gram.
> Depending on potency and connections. Price will fluctuate.


Used to switch curencey free place shut down using dif service and they suck .friendes in dif state


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Normallyi get something out of it but its hard when your gettin taxed


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Hopefully all go back to work then all buy a quarter that would last forever


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

I havent done any in long time


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 13, 2017)

There's a complete ayahuasca kit on ebay for 40 bucks. B Caapi chacruna and chaliponga enough for 2 ok doses or one really nice one


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> There's a complete ayahuasca kit on ebay for 40 bucks. B Caapi chacruna and chaliponga enough for 2 ok doses or one really nice one


You try it ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 13, 2017)

Board as hell


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Looked into getting some deems think i can get 100mg for 50 bucks is that cheap ?
> 
> 
> Used to switch curencey free place shut down using dif service and they suck .friendes in dif state


You don't have any trust worthy personal sources ?




throwdo said:


> Normallyi get something out of it but its hard when your gettin taxed








Gotta love capitalism... Not.



throwdo said:


> Hopefully all go back to work then all buy a quarter that would last forever


Do You enjoy indica or sativa more ?



mikek420 said:


> There's a complete ayahuasca kit on ebay for 40 bucks. B Caapi chacruna and chaliponga enough for 2 ok doses or one really nice one


Sounds phishy. Not wimping around ?




throwdo said:


> You try it ?


Probably, it's @mikek420


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)

I still feel fried. I cannot get Myself to type a trip report of what happened yesterday
. wait a second....


So, I took about 250 micrograms of lsd and right as the last doses kicked in, I was asking God to give Me a sign and if the rapture is really about to happen. and this grokking recognition of it going to happen was very apparent. Literally right when the doses peaked, My whole entire body lost motor function. My lips looked like they got tied together. I could not open My hands. and I promise You, I did not hallucinate this... This ACTUALLY happened. I got the most intense body high buzz that felt like like a salvia body high. I tried to open My lips and hands and could not. It was like all My joints were out of place and disconnected. Literally.
I even thought "this is where shpongle got their name" ~ To be shpongled ^


It felt like a dream at first, like it wasnt actually happening. Before peaking, it was a normal LSD trip come up. Light thoughts, yet rapid. But once it peaked, it was literally like it slapped me in the face. Out of no where. I obviously felt the come up but wow... after that happened, it took about a minute or two to gain control and be able to reopen my hands and lips. I thought I broke Myself. I almost thought I had to go to the hospital. But after that faded away, the Lucy was in full effect. and could not stop thinking how this is actually happening and that God is about to finally serve justice.

I feel like this was a sign or warning or possibly even a confirmation for the questions I was asking before I was "shpongled".. It literally seemed like I was mildly possessed by the divine.


LSD was no accident. It was the antidote for the atomic bomb.
*"lsd are angels tears crying out to humanity to correct the errors" ~Alex Grey*


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah I tried it lol really nice. A very strong single dose or a couple medium doses. I buy all my ayahuasca supplies from ebay. Nice and clean and potent. Also ive spent a couple years honing myself. Im an ayahuasquero meaning I cook it and dose other people with it. Ayahuasca is really nice. One time I took 1.8 mg of lsd with the aya and it was really deep. I was on the level 4 zone for 18 hours or more. Really opened me up and was able to ease into the whole processing the experience


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You don't have any trust worthy personal sources ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont have a good source for deems no


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Just micro dosed alittle more than a quarter ahit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

3 of those peices got to job hunt a bit today atleast i got some smoke


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

6 am took my first dose will go from there


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

So its been almost hour and a half def fill efects proably bump up one more peice and im at half a tab


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Would take walk but its raning witch suck got wood in built fire fed chickens def fill it keyboard is moving a bit proab took about 60 mics


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Made my bed real comfy fills nice


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

So iv tooken half a hit so far proably 75 mics maybe a bit more cause i fill it for shure


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

BBQ where ya at


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Giving skyrim ago this morning. At leveal 40 im a nord battle mage i guess


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Def little confusion trying to play game


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Def strong tabs getting light visuals at half a tab game looks more colorful killing people in the name of the dark brotherhood ahhhhha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Just micro dosed alittle more than a quarter ahit


how much You end up eating total ? 1/4 or 1/2?
When are You gunna eat a full one ? 150 augs . 



throwdo said:


> 3 of those peices got to job hunt a bit today atleast i got some smoke


What kinda weed didja get ? besides "the dank"



throwdo said:


> BBQ where ya at


I was sleeping.



throwdo said:


> Def strong tabs getting light visuals at half a tab game looks more colorful killing people in the name of the dark brotherhood ahhhhha


Yeah sounds like 70 augs for sure. How Ya feeling ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Gelt good wont dose anymore i dont think but i might had half a blotter so 90 mics are so


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Im really into building a small closet grow proably use my 250 hps plus florecents to veg i can always move under bigger lamps but just gunna veg them untill i get job and then all bust out my big lamps all post a pic here sometimes if its okay


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Building closet on lsd


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Took 1 and half of first batch these are very potent


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

I need a new batch of lsd. The stuff I have is all ayahuasca or cactus


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Get some acid is evreywhere


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Never seen this much around


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I need a new batch of lsd. The stuff I have is all ayahuasca or cactus


Ya You do XD


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

I just gotta go to the mailbox im so lazy lol im getting like 50 or so free hits and all I have to do is go post this video game  maybe I will hit up friend who still has the wow family papers I gave him


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I just gotta go to the mailbox im so lazy lol im getting like 50 or so free hits and all I have to do is go post this video game  maybe I will hit up friend who still has the wow family papers I gave him


Yeah. You spend a lot of time with research chems. 
Time for self research with a chem that already has been tested...
LSD ! ! ! !


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually haven't been. My last dozen or so trips has been lsd or ayahuasca or mescaline. No rc for me I had some fun times for sure but its over now


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Love lsd its awasome


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Have you seen how we been microdosing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Have you seen how we been microdosing


Yeah. once You get some, You should dose with Us.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey @throwdo . What's the most amount of acid You have ever eaten ?
We all know how much mikek420 has. lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Haha. I would love to microdose again. I will have to see if my friend can drop some off for work tomorrow. They are 300 ug tabs so maybe 1/10 will be good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Haha. I would love to microdose again. I will have to see if my friend can drop some off for work tomorrow. They are 300 ug tabs so maybe 1/10 will be good


That is a perfect microdose.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

9


mikek420 said:


> Haha. I would love to microdose again. I will have to see if my friend can drop some off for work tomorrow. They are 300 ug tabs so maybe 1/10 will be good


Yea that sounds about right


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hey @throwdo . What's the most amount of acid You have ever eaten ?
> We all know how much mikek420 has. lol


Not sure normally start with one and work my way up my body will eat 5 to the head id fill sorry for him if he tried that with this needlepoint


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

Bad trip i believe


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

Ive had some of the purest crystal my friend is giving me 50 hits I should film it... Me eating them all ive been taking breaks and cycling thru too. Never had a bad trip in my life and I have gone really deep. I think I might tone it back a bit


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Ive had some of the purest crystal my friend is giving me 50 hits I should film it... Me eating them all ive been taking breaks and cycling thru too. Never had a bad trip in my life and I have gone really deep. I think I might tone it back a bit


Bet your gunna be fucke up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Not sure normally start with one and work my way up my body will eat 5 to the head id fill sorry for him if he tried that with this needlepoint


How long have YOu been eating L ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2017)

A year proably its new to me i grew up on x , if your wanting to get good and high ob this i wouldbtake one then cut some up ib quartere and just takr more as you go the most iv took of this is one and a half that was plenty high.one gets yoi perrty good 2 super


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 14, 2017)

I might acid tonight. If not it will be 2ci  last dance with the rcs. 2ci feels nice but lsd is so much better. Like the difference between playing ice hockey and hockey in the street. The ice is so silky smooth the asphalt may have some slight roughness to it at times. I almost bought 50 hits today of 100 ug tabs but decided not to as I have a nice order coming next week or the week after. Patience is key


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Starting to kick in


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Took half a tab yesterday so hopefully i still get off okay


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So ya iv been taking micros plus full tab iv consumed getting face morphing visuals perrty cool


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Come up isent as bad this time proably cause iv been taking peices


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Enjoying myself


how much did u take? micro dosing is smart i never thought about how it can ease into a trip


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Yea its not like a rollercoaster dident get that hard come up fill great nice visuals not uncomfertable filling about to smoke bowl


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So far took like tab and quarter


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

I have been taking lucy like twice aweek ha ha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

So iv tooken alittle more than a hit and a half


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

You @throwdo ... Why do You make so many freaking posts dude?
You are honestly kind of ruining My thread...


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry all start a thread for my own adventures my bad bro


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Sorry all start a thread for my own adventures my bad bro


I dont mind You posting in here, its just why do You make so many posts? It is so hard to follow this thread now because YOu have to scroll past all over your one sentence posts... Just wondering ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All try to stay on subject and not dis your thread


thanks. i really appreciate that.
You know there are "editting" opitions for Your posts on here?...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I have been taking lucy like twice aweek ha ha


a huge part of tripping is having no possible threats like making sure you don't have to talk to anybody u dont want to see you high as a kite so you can *relax* and have a beautiful trip lol, its a pain in the ass a lot of ppl


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

I like doing it at night after 12 am and watching sun come up


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

F


Mr. Bongwater said:


> a huge part of tripping is having no possible threats like making sure you don't have to talk to anybody u dont want to see you high as a kite so you can *relax* and have a beautiful trip lol, its a pain in the ass a lot of ppl


Fill free to drop buy my thread throwdos lsd journey


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a huge part of tripping is having no possible threats like making sure you don't have to talk to anybody u dont want to see you high as a kite so you can *relax* and have a beautiful trip lol, its a pain in the ass a lot of ppl


Well Said. 
Set and setting is very important.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Y
> 
> Yea i wated till like 2 am before i dosed last night proabley took 300 aug


try taking it early in the morning if u can daytime tripping is awesome


----------



## throwdo (Jan 15, 2017)

Yea i dosed at 2 am i think then kept eating peices ate 300 aug this go


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea i dosed at 2 am i think then kept eating peices ate 300 aug this go


Did You eat it all at once ? If not, how far out did You span each dose?

There is a much different effect if You slowly eat it compared to eating it all at once.



Mr. Bongwater said:


> try taking it early in the morning if u can daytime tripping is awesome


All time tripping is great


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 15, 2017)

i recommend taking 400 ug at once thats when the real magic happens 
really shouldn't do it often though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 15, 2017)

i gotta listen to this next time


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did You eat it all at once ? If not, how far out did You span each dose?
> 
> There is a much different effect if You slowly eat it compared to eating it all at once.
> 
> ...


I ate one tab then started eating quarters of the other tab i had major visuals face morphing madness


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did You eat it all at once ? If not, how far out did You span each dose?
> 
> There is a much different effect if You slowly eat it compared to eating it all at once.
> 
> ...


One thing is the come up wasent as rough


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

Took some today and yea im frying so it is a good grade seems like you could fry for days if you chose to can get alittle intense at times very good visuals best visuals iv exsperinced out of any hallucinogens


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i recommend taking 400 ug at once thats when the real magic happens
> really shouldn't do it often though


Phew. That is some intense dosing there.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Took some today and yea im frying so it is a good grade seems like you could fry for days if you chose to can get alittle intense at times very good visuals best visuals iv exsperinced out of any hallucinogens


*It seems like within this post, *
*is proof that needlepoint is hard to get a tolerance with.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Phew. That is some intense dosing there.


I wouldent with what i got


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Phew. That is some intense dosing there.


its awesome though isn't it , the closed eye visuals are absolutely INSANE i can't describe in words the things i've seen its amazing


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 16, 2017)

i can handle lsd really well


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its awesome though isn't it , the closed eye visuals are absolutely INSANE i can't describe in words the things i've seen its amazing


i honestly have never taken 400 micrograms at one time.
I have taken around that amount before but spanned through out 24 - 42 hours.

Wish I could tell You what the visuals are like at that dose.
One does not get much visuals on spanned out doses of lsd.
However if One drops all at once... 200+ micrograms are great visuals but Im assuming not as good as 400 ugs.
phew hahahaha 
The visuals I was having off that 200-250 micrograms last week was BEAUTIFUL



Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can handle lsd really well


Good to see You back, @Mr. Bongwater


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-much-acid-should-i-take-lsd-dosage-are-you-taking-too-much.931009/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 17, 2017)

i drove on that high of a dose lol it was fucked, i think you try out that 400 ug dosage heatlessyou get these waves of warmth and its hell of a trip, i haven't tripped since early october though


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i drove on that high of a dose lol it was fucked, i think you try out that 400 ug dosage heatlessyou get these waves of warmth and its hell of a trip, i haven't tripped since early october though


Why is everyone being so heady and pushy ? That isnt what psychedelics were made for.
*Ever heard of intuition ?*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

I go buy how i fill why over do it is my moto you can allways take more


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I go buy how i fill why over do it is my moto you can allways take more


I have so much respect for You too, @throwdo . Even though You may not take doses like mikek, 
I *really* appreciate Your slow approach to taking LSD. So much respect, holmes.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have so much respect for You too, @throwdo . Even though You may not take doses like mikek,
> I *really* appreciate Your slow approach to taking LSD. So much respect, holmes.


Iv been doing alot of experiments with lsd latley so iv found with this needle point you can microdose into a trip and not get that heavy come up and still fry balls also i fill you can make the lsd go further


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv been doing alot of experiments with lsd latley so iv found with this needle point you can microdose into a trip and not get that heavy come up and still fry balls also i fill you can make the lsd go further


Would You say it a wiser choice to do what You are doing?
Instead of diving in head first without any knowledge of the dosage , @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2017)

Yea i 


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Would You say it a wiser choice to do what You are doing?
> Instead of diving in head first without any knowledge of the dosage , @throwdo ?


i do because you never no what your getting there making rc that pass regent test for lsd but have other chems in them , i did take one tab straight up the first time to see the full efect of tabs im about to buy some 200 aug tabs soon same seller older chemist supposed to be old school lsd25 he said its not needlepoint but you can tell that hes more seasond basically the tabs are off the chain


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2017)

this is My first time ever dropping this much quality LSD25 at once...
I shall have a full trip report later.
Already hearing auditory hallucinations. Strong intuition knows.
Everything in it's place . JESUS BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 18, 2017)

How much buddy? Im excited for you


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> this is My first time ever dropping this much quality LSD25 at once...
> I shall have a full trip report later.
> Already hearing auditory hallucinations. Strong intuition knows.
> Everything in it's place . JESUS BLESS YOU ALL.


How much many mics is that looks like a heroic dose


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Just droped some L myself


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 18, 2017)

My lsd will be here tomorrow


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Y


mikek420 said:


> My lsd will be here tomorrow


Are you guna do a trip report ? Im coming up right now


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 18, 2017)

No probably not. Im still working on a few other reports. If I dose lsd it will be a normal dose like 1 or 2 hits


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool yea i only took a hit tonight filling good though


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 20, 2017)

Phew.... After those doses the other night... I really needed some rest. aahahahaha


----------



## throwdo (Jan 20, 2017)

So how did that trip go ? I wandered if it was really visual


----------



## throwdo (Jan 20, 2017)

And how many mics was that you think ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 20, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So how did that trip go ? I wandered if it was really visual


It went absolutely well.
I should have written a trip report while tripping.
It was VERY visual. So... pretty sure this LSD is not needlepoint...I think it actually may be lsd25.

I really recommend it. PURE, evenly laid b


throwdo said:


> And how many mics was that you think ?


That was probably about 600ish micrograms.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 20, 2017)

Can you describe the diffrence between lsd25 and needlepoint ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Can you describe the diffrence between lsd25 and needlepoint ?


lsd25 is more potent, visual, intuitive, sensitive, has a certain _quality_ feeling to it.

needlepoint is very squirrelly , hard to control at times, visuals are amazing, similar to lsd25.
but needlepoint sweems to not have what lsd25 has.

I feel if I had a 10 strip of needlepoint at 150 ug a hit, that would last me a month.
but if I had a 10 strip of lsd25 at 150 ugs a dose, it would last me at least 2.


There is the most profound PURE feeling on this stuff... not like white fluff's heavenly feeling
but VERY similar. But more real... idk....lsd25 is kind of a mix of white fluff and needlepoint. IMO


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

All get lsd25 next time i can get 150 aug are 200 aug of course all get the 200 aug


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> All get lsd25 next time i can get 150 aug are 200 aug of course all get the 200 aug


is it white paper ?
are either ?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Blotter


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

I can get some fluff white on white


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Blotter


blotter ? what is the artwork ? is it white paper or artwork?
blotter is so vague and broad.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

Artwork for the lsd25 the fluff comes white on white papers dif from dif connects of mine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Artwork for the lsd25 the fluff comes white on white papers dif from dif connects of mine


If I were You... I would get that lsd25 AND white fluff


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> If I were You... I would get that lsd25 AND white fluff


I will got to get caught up on bills first


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I will got to get caught up on bills first


Saweet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2017)

hehehehe


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Frying hard


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

W


HeatlessBBQ said:


> i honestly have never taken 400 micrograms at one time.
> I have taken around that amount before but spanned through out 24 - 42 hours.
> 
> Wish I could tell You what the visuals are like at that dose.
> ...


 We lost him for a bit


----------



## skuba (Jan 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Love this, who is the artist???


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

skuba said:


> Love this, who is the artist???


Not shure but it is very nice art i like the art


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2017)

The eyes call me


----------



## Shroominnm (Jan 27, 2017)

So I got some L from a friend last year up in Ashland , actually I guess it was august of 2015.
He has since passed away.. H.
We named our son after him 10 months ago..
Anyway, I can't remember how much I paid for it but I got a half a vile, enough to last me a lifetime.
He said it was called.. electric blue, or blue forest, or electric forest... something like that I can't remember exactly..
It's the strongest stuff I've ever had. 
He got acid regularly up there, but I know this stuff was abnormally good because when I went back to see him the next month he was trying to get me to bring it sell it back to him , offering me more than i paid, because he hadn't had anything so good..
It's in liquid form, obviously if it's in a vile.
It is completely clear and odorless.
I wish I had a way to determine what exactly it is and how strong.
I have taken 5 hits since I got it. I did single drops on my tongue the first 3 times, and a double drop the most recent time (over a year ago).
It is super strong, it makes it feel like the house is breathing, I hear things that aren't there, I have uncontrollable laughing fits..I feel like the dogs understand me.. I can't imagine that acid could be any better!
It lasts at least 8 hrs from 1 drop..

Someone said that the best stuff they ever got was l from people you considered friends, and I think it is a very unique situation me getting it from a friend that is no longer with us.
I feel like I still have a part of him, even though that sounds weird. And every experience I get from it is because of him.
It's been a year since I've had any, I've recently bought a house and become very comfortable with the way things are going in life for the most part, so I'm thinking it's time!


I've been following along with your guys thread and I've decided on my next days off i may take a little trip  

I just wanted to share


stay smokin'


----------



## throwdo (Jan 27, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> So I got some L from a friend last year up in Ashland , actually I guess it was august of 2015.
> He has since passed away.. H.
> We named our son after him 10 months ago..
> Anyway, I can't remember how much I paid for it but I got a half a vile, enough to last me a lifetime.
> ...


Coool yea man lets us know how your trip goes


----------



## Shroominnm (Jan 27, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Coool yea man lets us know how your trip goes


Absolutely! I'd say I would get on here during, but I find it extremely hard on that stuff to use my phone. 
Lol
I'm pretty sure the main reason is because the visuals are to crazy for me to actually be able to see what's on the phone. 
Should be fun, maybe I'll have my girl drive me to the mountains.. but must likely I'll just stay at the house and trip balls chillin with my girl and my dogs haha

stay smokin'


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

skuba said:


> Love this, who is the artist???


pretty sure it is Salvia Droid. I could be wrong though


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 27, 2017)

Shroominnm said:


> So I got some L from a friend last year up in Ashland , actually I guess it was august of 2015.
> He has since passed away.. H.
> We named our son after him 10 months ago..
> Anyway, I can't remember how much I paid for it but I got a half a vile, enough to last me a lifetime.
> ...


This is an amazing post . The intuitive, divine, nature within You, Your friend, Your acid, Your experiences and even the words describing Your post is _speaking_ *volumes*.^

Jesus bless Your friend as He is with Him.
*That is hilarious that He tried to get You to sell it back to Him, this must be quality lsd. *

It is so cool to hear about people like You saving a head stash and are actually saving it. 
Really wanna know the crystal of Your liquid lysergic and how potent it is.
Do You have any trip reports from Your experiences with dosage and set/setting ? 

*Would absolutely enjoy reading a research report from You, 
@Shroominnm *

*
*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking forward to a report


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2017)

for real. been looking forward to hear from @Shroominnm


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)

Day off... Decided to do some research.
Was wanting to eat a full tab but my _intuition_ kept leading me to smaller doses.

Ending up dropping 60 micrograms. first dose was 15ish micrograms. the remaining 45 micrograms was dropped about an hour later. Starting to peak as of now.

*Effects of 60 micrograms of LSD* - This is the dose where one _starts_ to trip and leave one's own ego. Even though this loss of ego is extremely mild, compared to higher doses. Music/sound is wider. Senses are increased ~ Patterns from actual, real object's surfaces are alive and very visually appealing, natural patterns/surfaces shutter when they are not moving. [example looking at a series of parallel lines] ~ Very sparkly, glitter like visuals over lay 'blank' space objects. ~Ability to read / write text is possible at this dose. even though it may be difficult for some, due to LSD's distractive thought pattern effect it gives...

~ One can see the classic LSD visual on this dose- that ribbon, 'matrix' layer everyone talks about, but it is very mild. [can be seen it if One concentrates hard enough]- This visual is easier to see when the eyes are closed or in a pitch black environment. Closed eye visuals _at the peak_ on 60 micrograms is gorgeous, playful, not too intense, colorful, and very attractive... Closed eye Visuals seem to flow in synch with movement and environment [set&setting]
If one concentrates hard enough, They can reach EXTREMELY profound states of mind / consciousness. ~ "If You focus, You will go there."---- Increased sensitivity.
Extreme sensitivity to _external_ environment . INTUITION IS INCREASED. "synchronicity city"
Very drifty and airy at peak,. <---Both mental AND body high.
if One were to test the effects of LSD, _this dose is it.


"this is the dose of concentration"
_

~ Like stated in other reports, "under water" like feelings. Kind of like being sea sick without the nausea. -Very slight patterning on ground, walls, and surfaces. -Thought patterns are thickened, increased, and/or sped up. ~About 10 minutes into peak You can feel sounds, if someone were to be playing low frequency music in their car outside, You can feel it and are more sensitive to the bass. ...or if someone were to make a loud noise, One may be _very_ responsive to it.

-Since music is wider, the over layered sounds seem to be more saturated and flavorful than normal. -There seems to be no appetite for food at the peak. *Feelings of relief from normal mind set / anxiety subsides.* Creating a space for a healing mind state.
~~~~ If one is in the correct _set and setting_, these normal feelings of anxiety , literally disappear like magic. With the knowing _You are_ in a safe / trusting environment. The heightened awareness effect of LSD is what causes this. ^

However, *CAUTION* : If one is not in the correct _*set and setting*_, they could possibly freak out on _*this*_ small of a dose, yes. *60 micrograms of LSD*. That is *less* than a typical single hit of lsd.
Since this dose of 60 micrograms causes an extreme awareness effect, this effect _can_ result in over analyzing a situation. Good or Bad.
~ Any emotion can be provoked into an more intense, overwhelming state and / or *amplified*

*I think this dose needs to be considered due to LSD's nature of heightening One's awareness and sensitivities.*

*---->Many people have been hospitalized and/or arrested at this dose<----*

*Set and Setting needs to be accounted for,*
*even at 60 micrograms.*

~~~~ little side note --- infused cannabis [thc/cbd] coconut oil in HOT TEA mid acid trip, is simply amazing. Probably put about 15-30 mgs of THC / CBDs into the tea. Even though it WILL heighten the effects, but also ground / mild out the effects. it's weird


----------



## S'sloegro (Feb 1, 2017)

Once on a camping trip some close friends and I were eating some blotter. After hours of good times we decided we were sober enough to go to the store and get some beer.

Soon as we hit the main road BAM...trippin hard again! Went in the store, no sunglasses, could feel my throat jumping a half inch with my pulse!

I was so fuggin happy to get back to camp w/o any cops looking at my pupils


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> Once on a camping trip some close friends and I were eating some blotter. After hours of good times we decided we were sober enough to go to the store and get some beer.
> 
> Soon as we hit the main road BAM...trippin hard again! Went in the store, no sunglasses, could feel my throat jumping a half inch with my pulse!
> 
> I was so fuggin happy to get back to camp w/o any cops looking at my pupils


Bet the beers were the ticket


----------



## S'sloegro (Feb 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bet the beers were the ticket


Yes they were


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> Once on a camping trip some close friends and I were eating some blotter. After hours of good times we decided we were sober enough to go to the store and get some beer.
> 
> Soon as we hit the main road BAM...trippin hard again! Went in the store, no sunglasses, could feel my throat jumping a half inch with my pulse!
> 
> I was so fuggin happy to get back to camp w/o any cops looking at my pupils


That is so unfortunate that is a main worry in a trip . . .


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is so unfortunate that is a main worry in a trip . . .


Yea its weird how it will go away sometimes then sneak back up on yea def dont wana see any law dogs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea its weird how it will go away sometimes then sneak back up on yea def dont wana see any law dogs


In Colorado, I could get pulled over on 60-100 micrograms with pupils popped and take it like a man.
Just as long as I don't have weed, pipes, or alcohol bottles, good as gold.
Even if I _do_ get pulled over....
People are WAY too paranoid about consuming psychedelics / cops...

*Now holding psychedelic compounds and cops... That is a different story.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> In Colorado, I could get pulled over on 60-100 micrograms with pupils popped and take it like a man.
> Just as long as I don't have weed, pipes, or alcohol bottles, good as gold.
> Even if I do, get pulled over....
> People are WAY too paranoid about consuming psychedelics/cops...
> ...


You mean the cops are scared to consume them ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> You mean the cops are scared to consume them ?


Lol No. that is funny.

Saying that people are scared to be high in front of cops. is sad to Me.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

I 


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Lol No. that is funny.
> 
> Saying that people are scared to be high in front of cops. is sad to Me.


I sure dont like it but you got age on me maybe that matters


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

Cops are the last people i wana see while trippen


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cops are the last people i wana see while trippen


Well yeah... but You gotta know how to hold Your ground, WHILE TRIPPING.

I just went to work Today on 30-40 micrograms. Now that isn't tripping but still..
Back in 2011... I used to eat acid every single day for 3 - 4 months.
Did not have the kind I do now... But still... I would eat 50 - 100 micrograms and go over to friends house's and chill out. like it was weed and go help people move to their new town home or something... just normal day stuff while high on lsd.... I mean... I would wake up every single morning and put an intuitive dose on my tongue... EVERY SINGLE DAY.... What else could I do... Not live My life ?

I went to work high... I went to school high.... I hung around My parents and family high.... I think I even got My family dog high because I was high for so long. She has never been the same.
I *never* fed My families dog LSD but I _did_ pet Her while high...MANY times.
Even if I didn't pet Her... Being high on LSD around dogs, a barrier is broken. 
Dogs can sense when human beings are on LSD.

Cops however... cannot tell if You are on LSD...unless You are FACED.
*Gotta keep Our composure.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 1, 2017)

Yea they normally can tell if your drunk first


----------



## S'sloegro (Feb 2, 2017)

Composure or not massive pupils is a dead give away your on something


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> Composure or not massive pupils is a dead give away your on something


That is why We gotta keep Our composure in front of cops 
and put a better name on LSD and tripping. . .

I have spoke to cops with GIANT pupils before...
*Confidence speaks volumes*


----------



## S'sloegro (Feb 2, 2017)

If im at a music festival I will wink at a cop with my dilated eye.
Not pulled over on the side of the road tho

Maybe tell him you just lefr the eye doctor haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

S'sloegro said:


> If im at a music festival I will wink at a cop with my dilated eye.
> Not pulled over on the side of the road tho
> 
> Maybe tell him you just lefr the eye doctor haha


exactly.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

*Anyone eating L recently ?*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 3, 2017)

just so You all know, I've been microdosing the last 4 days.
Just ate 25 micrograms an hour or so ago. About to head into work in 30 minutes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah.... microdosing and going to work , is totally a thing.


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

So youve been microdosing how much a day ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

about 20-30 micrograms day , @throwdo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2017)

*Effects of 25-40 micrograms of LSD :* ~ Feels very energetic and mild euphoria, like a mild dose of mdma. Once peak, a mild but pleasant head change. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose; because this dose is not a full on LSD trip. One can go throughout Their normal day lives and function normally, if not more efficient than normal. This is due to LSD's energetic/magical effects such as getting more energy and more in tune with One's surroundings and/or what they are doing.
~ Slight visuals are often reported at these doses, no closed eye visuals, some may report mild.
~ A slight awareness is raised. Feeling the mild effects of LSD.
~ All senses are slightly raised a _tiny_ bit. 
~~~~Smoking cannabis increases the visuals and sensory effects.
It's like being REALLY high on cannabis but less sedative.
Level 1 and Level 2 can be achieved at this dose. [25-40 ugs-LSD]
If One were scared or hesitant to try LSD, this dose would be a great start. 

*30-40 micrograms may be a little too much for an inexperienced microdoser.*

*25 micrograms or under is a great start for anyone wanting to microdose.*

*~ ~ ~ 24-40 micrograms is a great start for non experienced LSD users.*


----------



## throwdo (Feb 4, 2017)

Been thinking about microdosing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow...that rollitup break got me bummed...
so glad its back again...

I had quite a last few days...
Ate 400 micrograms one night. and 250 the next day....
THere was barley any tolerance...

I FEEL ENLIGHTENED !!!!!  lsd is a gift from God


----------



## throwdo (Feb 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Wow...that rollitup break got me bummed...
> so glad its back again...
> 
> I had quite a last few days...
> ...


Havent done any in acouple weeks ill proably break into the stash might wate till i get the stronger stuff


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Havent done any in acouple weeks ill proably break into the stash might wate till i get the stronger stuff


for some reason, that _intuitive_ idea to wait for the stronger, sounds like a great idea


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why every day BBQ why not every other day? That is a perfect regiment


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Why every day BBQ why not every other day? That is a perfect regiment


It just happened to go that way.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

*5 - 15 mics.-* threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild.

*20 mics-* threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high. Very mild sensory enhancement. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration. 
Cannabis + LSD = amazing - but be careful... cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effect DRAMATICALLY [good and bad- typically if One is an experienced LSD/cannabis user, it almost always ends up good / thought provoking / blissful time.] Level 1 - a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke}


*30 mics-* threshold, a lot like 20 mics, some euphoria and body high. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose [deep, philosophical conservations/thoughts]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Smoking / Eating cannabis at this dose is awesome. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. ~ Easier to handle, [set and setting]. ~ A good dose for amping One's energy/empathy and creating a more creative head space. 
[ microdose ]


*40 mics-* Obviously feeling the effects of LSD but it is mild, it wouldn’t ever be considered a tripping dose. Euphoria. Cerebral head change. This is like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. 
[ Some use this as a microdose ] -like being really high on cannabis with no tolerance or a low mushroom dose [0.5 grams] ~ Level 1 - some report level 2 [40 mics - 85 micrograms with shorter duration]


*50 mics -* Intense energy shift during come up / peak, A lot more sensitive to energy, thought patterns are noticeably altered, visuals are obvious but very mild. ~ Slow come up. Intuition/awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [shimmering lights, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], increase of energy, and sensory enhancement. ~ The Thrd Eye starts opening. Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%]
Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation/prayer.
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose.





One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.


*60 mics- =* This is considered tripping even though some could argue. This dose lasts about 6-8 hours. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis especially with no tolerance. Level 1 - Level 2
*The typical low quality blotter.* [ some use as a microdose ]

*90 mics-* Mild-common visuals, Floating Ribbon, air particles / fractal designs [rapidly changing colors, CEV and OEV , eating or smoking high doses of cannabis increases this visual].- Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns, mild confusion can happen.= Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. ~ Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms ~ Level 2


*110 mics-* This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. 
Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Common visuals [breathing/rippling/ruffling textures]. Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual enhancement / acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, some color hue alterations, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Chakra enhancement [good/bad] ~
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - Level 2

*150 mics-* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. Mild shimmering, glitter fractals are seen at the peak, [open and closed eye visual]. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Profound visions and insight. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Intuition increased: meditation, prayer, and focus is amplified. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. This dose can be quite intense at the peak and can be handled by almost anyone even though there have been reports of some freaking out. Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ 
Still Level 2 but some can report a level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]

*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. 
~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out. 

*~200-300ug-* effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, shimmering, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-11 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak.
Effects and visuals can come back using cannabis during come down - Level 2- 3
[potent edible thc oil works very well] ~ this dosage is a lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms [dried]


*250 mics-* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Pulsating, colorful air energy that rapidly flutters into different shapes / colors. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong cartoon world / visual enhancements. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions. 
Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Real life texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~ Level 3
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

*300 mics-* Going on 300+ micrograms and up, is where things start getting REALLY intense… Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. However, this is starting to get to a level where One could freak out OR bliss out; depending on the SET AND SETTING. Sensitive to environment but very controlled unless combined with other substances like MDMA. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces [like looking into a bluebird sky, One can see the pearly gates to Heaven]. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement feels good]. Third Eye vision amplifier. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] Natural perception filter/barrier is slightly dropped. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] - Sensitive emotions / thought interactions. ~ 2-4 tabs of legit/quality LSD
[ This is a great tripping dose even though it may be too high for some novice users ] Level 3


*400 mics-* This is where things start to get real and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be a slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] 
Level 3 -4

*500 mics-* This dose WILL show anyone profound things, no matter what. [good or bad] - IT IS ADVISED FOR ONE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT LSD DOES AND HAVE GAINED EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING THIS DOSE OR HIGHER. ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Auditory "hallucinations" become so apparent they become real, [450 mics or lower will not offer this auditory effect.] BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - mild synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Your visual field is almost completely taken over by the most intricately woven fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Miles and miles of visual fractal depth. There are many subtypes of these visual fractals: Micro/Macro cosms, The Pearly Gates of Heaven, Mandelbrots, the flower of life, sacred geometry, spirals, wave interference patterns, etc.
~The spiritual veil is lifted at this dose or higher [You see the truth good/bad]
Peak lasts 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. Level 4

*~500-800 mics* - Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. Level 4

*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip. - People WILL think You are insane.

*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- Entity contact is possible.- Level 4 -5

*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). Level 4 - 5

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

Been researching a lot recently  I now know what 10 doses can do to a human being


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

*5 - 15 mics.-* threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild.

*20 mics-* threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high. Very mild sensory enhancement. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
Cannabis + LSD = amazing - but be careful... cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effect DRAMATICALLY [good and bad- typically if One is an experienced LSD/cannabis user, it almost always ends up good / thought provoking / blissful time.] Level 1 - a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke}


*30 mics-* threshold, a lot like 20 mics, some euphoria and body high. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose [deep, philosophical conservations/thoughts]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Smoking / Eating cannabis at this dose is awesome. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. ~ Easier to handle, [set and setting]. ~ A good dose for amping One's energy/empathy and creating a more creative head space.
[ microdose ]


*40 mics-* Obviously feeling the effects of LSD but it is mild, it wouldn’t ever be considered a tripping dose. Euphoria. Cerebral head change. This is like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage.
[ Some use this as a microdose ] -like being really high on cannabis with no tolerance or a low mushroom dose [0.5 grams] ~ Level 1 - some report level 2 [40 mics - 85 micrograms with shorter duration]


*50 mics -* Intense energy shift during come up / peak, A lot more sensitive to energy, thought patterns are noticeably altered, visuals are obvious but very mild. ~ Slow come up. Intuition/awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [shimmering lights, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], increase of energy, and sensory enhancement. ~ The Thrd Eye starts opening. Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%]
Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation/prayer.
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose. 
One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.


*60 mics- =* This is considered tripping even though some could argue. This dose lasts about 6-8 hours. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis especially with no tolerance. Level 1 - Level 2
*The typical low quality blotter.* [ some use as a microdose ]

*90 mics-* Mild-common visuals, Floating Ribbon, air particles / fractal designs [rapidly changing colors, CEV and OEV , eating or smoking high doses of cannabis increases this visual].- Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns, mild confusion can happen.= Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. ~ Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms ~ Level 2


*110 mics-* This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects.
Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Common visuals [breathing/rippling/ruffling textures]. Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual enhancement / acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, some color hue alterations, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Chakra enhancement [good/bad] ~
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - Level 2

*150 mics-* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. Mild shimmering, glitter fractals are seen at the peak, [open and closed eye visual]. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Profound visions and insight. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Intuition increased: meditation, prayer, and focus is amplified. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. This dose can be quite intense at the peak and can be handled by almost anyone even though there have been reports of some freaking out. Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~
Still Level 2 but some can report a level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]

*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you.
~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*~200-300ug-* effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, shimmering, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-11 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak.
Effects and visuals can come back using cannabis during come down - Level 2- 3
[potent edible thc oil works very well] ~ this dosage is a lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms [dried]


*250 mics-* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Pulsating, colorful air energy that rapidly flutters into different shapes / colors. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong cartoon world / visual enhancements. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions.
Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Real life texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~ Level 3
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 24, 2017)

*300 mics-* Going on 300+ micrograms and up, is where things start getting REALLY intense… Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. However, this is starting to get to a level where One could freak out OR bliss out; depending on the SET AND SETTING. Sensitive to environment but very controlled unless combined with other substances like MDMA. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces [like looking into a bluebird sky, One can see the pearly gates to Heaven]. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement feels good]. Third Eye vision amplifier. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] Natural perception filter/barrier is slightly dropped. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] - Sensitive emotions / thought interactions. ~ 2-4 tabs of legit/quality LSD
[ This is a great tripping dose even though it may be too high for some novice users ] Level 3


*400 mics-* This is where things start to get real and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be a slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] 
Level 3 -4

*500 mics-* This dose WILL show anyone profound things, no matter what. [good or bad] - IT IS ADVISED FOR ONE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT LSD DOES AND HAVE GAINED EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING THIS DOSE OR HIGHER. ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Auditory "hallucinations" become so apparent they become real, [450 mics or lower will not offer this auditory effect.] BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - mild synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Your visual field is almost completely taken over by the most intricately woven fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Miles and miles of visual fractal depth. There are many subtypes of these visual fractals: Micro/Macro cosms, The Pearly Gates of Heaven, Mandelbrots, the flower of life, sacred geometry, spirals, wave interference patterns, etc.
~The spiritual veil is lifted at this dose or higher [You see the truth good/bad]
Peak lasts 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. Level 4

*~500-800 mics* - Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. Level 4

*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip. - People WILL think You are insane.

*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- Entity contact is possible.- Level 4 -5

*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). Level 4 - 5

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 25, 2017)

be careful with those HIGH doses of LSD, folks... *That's the devils noise right thur right thur !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 27, 2017)

~ Microdose for increase of energy / slight heightened intuition - {15 - 35 micrograms}
[sometimes pupils will not dilate}

~ Microdose for an effective LIFE enhancer / healer - {40 - 75 micrograms}
[pupils start to dilate around 50+ micrograms..... 
some can get away with normal sized pupils @ 35 mics and under]

~ Beginner / "take it slow" dose - {15 - 60 micrograms}
[great dosage for concerts and light shows]

~ Novice / common 'tripping' dose - {60 - 150 micrograms}

~ Common / Heavy 'tripping' dose - {150 - 400 micrograms}

~ Heavy / Entheogenic 'tripping' dose - {400 - 1000+ micrograms}


----------



## skuba (Feb 27, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ you got me thinking I should try bigger microdoses. Mine are only like 12 mic assuming each hit is 100 mic, you like 40??? I'm gonna try it. 

Also wanna add that I can take 100-200 mics with no pupil dialation.

Also wanna add that large doses are good for some people, but it's good to warn people


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 27, 2017)

skuba said:


> @HeatlessBBQ you got me thinking I should try bigger microdoses. Mine are only like 12 mic assuming each hit is 100 mic, you like 40??? I'm gonna try it.
> 
> Also wanna add that I can take 100-200 mics with no pupil dialation.
> 
> Also wanna add that large doses are good for some people, but it's good to warn people


warnings are always a good idea *△* ...and warming up to a high dose is a good idea too...

@skuba , I recommend microdoses being 40 - 75 micrograms. Anything under IS NOT enough, imo.
unless You want an energy lift / boost. Then I would recommend 10 - 40 micrograms.
So You probably will get better effects AND benefit for Your LIFE if You take a high microdose .

12 mics is not enough for Me, personally.


----------



## skuba (Feb 28, 2017)

So like 1/2 a hit? Maybe I'll start tomorrow, been drinking coffee instead and it makes me aggressive as hell


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 28, 2017)

skuba said:


> @HeatlessBBQ you got me thinking I should try bigger microdoses. Mine are only like 12 mic assuming each hit is 100 mic, you like 40??? I'm gonna try it.
> 
> Also wanna add that I can take 100-200 mics with no pupil dialation.
> 
> Also wanna add that large doses are good for some people, but it's good to warn people


200 ug is a real nice beginner trip imo, ppl don't understand psychedelics you can't cling onto sobriety you have to go with the flow and enjoy the magic lol, ppl can't handle that, u have to take that much to consider it a trip in my opinion, 400 ug is my lsd dosage sweet spot thats when the real magic happens haha  do whatever is necessary to make sure u don't run into any sober ppl lol, if you can make it into the woods without worrying about anybody seeing ya in the state its straight up magical lol 

basically the source of bad tripping vibes is how close minded and clueless most ppl are when it comes to psydellics


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

skuba said:


> So like 1/2 a hit? Maybe I'll start tomorrow, been drinking coffee instead and it makes me aggressive as hell


depends how potent You L is..... If You have low quality blotters. I'd eat 3/4 a tab to microdose.
If You have legit 100 ug tabs, half a tab sounds great !
If You have potent 150 ug tabs, 1/8 - 1/5 a tab is plenty.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 28, 2017)

whats up with this micro dose shit, eat 200-400 ug and get nice and blasted  let go of you're ego for a few hours it won't hurt, in a nice relaxed environment with us to guide ya

the lsd dyslexia just requires focus


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 28, 2017)

i think u need to be way more careful with shrooms then lsd, its way more potent of a psychedelic mindset if u ask me haha


----------



## skuba (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah i feel like mushrooms do what they want with you, lsd is a little easier to control but either one can take you into the dark. Usually nice and sunshiney though! 

and Mr. BW I've had the full experience but I microdose so I can get work done with a little extra *sparkle*, helps me flow and gives an energy boost, also helps me communicate and see things a little differently.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

skuba said:


> Yeah i feel like mushrooms do what they want with you, lsd is a little easier to control but either one can take you into the dark. Usually nice and sunshiney though!
> 
> and Mr. BW I've had the full experience but I microdose so I can get work done with a little extra *sparkle*, helps me flow and gives an energy boost, also helps me communicate and see things a little differently.


Sometimes it feels good to lose control and let the mushrooms take over.
That is why 500+ micrograms of LSD is a wild ride compared to lower doses like 150 - 400 micrograms.
LSD still has that controlled state over mushrooms, that is for sure.
Gotta have options people ! Jesus Christ is one of them.

------> Dark trips are where the most profound lessons are learned <----------

I suggest microdosing to people who want to safely and slowly open their mind to the effects of LSD.
I also suggest microdosing to EXPERIENCED lsd users as well to HEAL and HELP their daily lives.


----------



## skuba (Feb 28, 2017)

I see where you're coming from. Everyone is different though, my first trip was some kind of DOx and I tripped super hard for a long time, still strong visuals after 24 hours. 
I feel like it broke me in for lsd and mushroom trips.

Not dmt though, nothing's gonna prepare you for that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

*" DMT unlocks the door "*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

skuba said:


> I see where you're coming from. Everyone is different though, my first trip was some kind of DOx and I tripped super hard for a long time, still strong visuals after 24 hours.
> I feel like it broke me in for lsd and mushroom trips.
> 
> Not dmt though, nothing's gonna prepare you for that


Thats exactly how I feel about dmt, compared to Your dox trip.

DMT always breaks Me in for ANY psychedelic journey... besides dmt itself hahahaha
Always after a hefty dmt dose... I look at a 500+ microgram LSD trip
or 5 gram mushroom trip* like it is nothing.
*


----------



## skuba (Feb 28, 2017)

Dmt is like coming up on a ten trip in 10 seconds, fuckin fast!

Man this 50 mics is really nice, should have skipped the coffee though

Woo!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

skuba said:


> Dmt is like coming up on a ten trip in 10 seconds, fuckin fast!
> 
> Man this 50 mics is really nice, should have skipped the coffee though
> 
> Woo!


FOR REAL !!!! ahahahahaha 10 seconds flat is right !!!

Ever since I got a sheet of LSD... I never drink coffee anymore...hahahaha
too much jitters hahahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 28, 2017)

what would happen if you smoked like 200mg of dmt? lol

i'm hopefully getting some mdma and lsd this week , can't wait


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 28, 2017)

too bad i pissed off the shaman cause i drink a lot and been after saying some stupid shit lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what would happen if you smoked like 200mg of dmt? lol
> 
> i'm hopefully getting some mdma and lsd this week , can't wait


I have heard that 200 mgs is simply too much IF you freebase / vaporize n,n,-dmt.
However, 200 mgs on top of a bowl of weed is a GREAT idea !!! 
Just know, Your pipe WILL have dmt resin. heheh

Yippie for candi flipping !!!! Hey, remember what happened to Your serotonin levels last time?
I fucking do... !!!! lol that is why I went to the health food store 
and picked up some 5-HTP to re gain serotonin levels. <-----------



Mr. Bongwater said:


> too bad i pissed off the shaman cause i drink a lot and been after saying some stupid shit lol


LMAO !!!!! this is quite funny to read. I dont hate You. nor did YOU piss me off.
*I just get really frustrated with DISTRACTIONS.* aka alcohol for instance . . .
especially when tripping... You know what I mean, @Mr. Bongwater ? ? ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)

*Jesus Bless this thread and all who reads it*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)

*I am praying for YOU ALL*


----------



## electricslide (Mar 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *March = 3*
> *7 = days*
> *2017 = year*
> *3+7+2017 = 2027...2+2+7 = ?*


I'm not sure I'm following, what am I missing here?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)

what do YOU mean ?


----------



## Moldy (Mar 1, 2017)

ohnothimagin said:


> This is a great forum!
> 
> I haven't done ACID since 1972. I first tried it in 1969 when a fellow Junior in high school gave me some "Strawberry Flats" as he called them. GOD what a great substance. Everything became so crystal clear. I had several trips on those. Then later I tried Orange Sunshine. Very good but not the same as the Strawberry Flats. I'm 58 years old and still miss it. At my age, I grow weed because I would have no idea where to get acid. Not that I intend on ever giving up weed.
> 
> ...


I liked the Yellow Sunshine craze (early 70's but had Orange Crush too) but really loved White Lighting back in Estes Park 1968 during the Democratic riot in Chicago. Finest acid I ever had and never quite came close to that quality. Last time tripped was sometime in the early 80's was a disappointed. I think you can get too old and lose some of your imagination.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 1, 2017)

theres lots of good acid to be bought on the deep web, impossible for lsd to get caught in customs too cause its just a little piece of paper

if you're buying mdma or lsd u should definitely get it on the deep web because theres a lot of bullshit floating around


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


whats that?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that?


i dunnnnnooooooo..... a star lol


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 1, 2017)

Good movies to watch on LSD: Twin Peaks "A Fire Walk With Me", Talking Heads "True Stories"....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 1, 2017)

That movie was a trip too! Shit why did I have to run out of LSD 25. I will admit that sheet lasted me a while.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 2, 2017)

*WoW x 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 14, 2017)

Boom


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

well.... on March 6th... My Dad called the cops on Me and I finished those 73 doses off.
Took My last hit of cannabis EVER before I was put in hand cuffs...driven to the hospital...lady cop felt me up while putting my keys in my pockets...popped a boner the whole cop ride to the hospital... got to the hospital and was FORCED to take off my clothes in front of AT LEAST 6 people "who care about Me and my mental health"...
was not allowed to see or talk to my parents until I signed My name onto some sheet of paper and legal documents....freaked the fuck out because I had to sign and i was TRAPPED in a little box.... signed the papers saw My father.... didnt trust him because He called the cops on me and sent me to rehab.... I said "fuck You" to him for the first time in my life....stayed at the first hospital over night. March 6th then was sent to a rehab facility 1 hour and 30 minutes away from home the next day March 7th.... was trapped in a rehab with a bunch of nut jobs who are more psychotic than I have ever even claimed for Myself to be..... some giant Mexican dude tried getting into a fight with Me... damn near punched me in the face for doing absolutely NOTHING.... Was forced to eat the shittiest food I have ever eaten in My life.... Was forced to take anti psychotic medications [ risperdal ] ... I refused to take the medication which led to Me a longer stay in rehab... Luckily I was only there for a week and was let out last Tuesday [march 14th].... I have shy bladder syndrome so having to pee in rehab was a living hell for Me....consistent feelings of needing to pee and a full bladder for a whole freaking week.... Luckily they let Me out early due to "good behavior and obeying their rules".... They would watch every move I would make and take notes...
They would try and psych Me out by trying to get Me horny WHILE I had to constantly pee....over and over and over again.... Torment is an understatement.... Did I just experience TRIBULATION ????
Thank God it was only a week.... The Bible says REAL Tribulation will last AT LEAST 7 years...

Think about that while getting high..... Ill smoke cigarettes to calm my nerves but for fucks sake....
We are living in horrible times people.... I wish God blesses each and every one of YOU who reads this.
*Jesus Christ is the only way skip Tribulation.*


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

I had something like that happen, but no medication and it only lasted a day. Worked an attorney angle well and stopped gettin fkd with. 

Hope things go smoother for ya real soon heatless....


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *WoW x 3*


Wait.... was that bullshit bbq? lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

HerbalRelief said:


> Talking Heads "True Stories"....


Yes on David Lynch anything, but David Byrne's, True Stories, Oh fuck yea .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I had something like that happen, but no medication and it only lasted a day. Worked an attorney angle well and stopped gettin fkd with.
> 
> Hope things go smoother for ya real soon heatless....


thanks but time is up



abe supercro said:


> Wait.... was that bullshit bbq? lol


was what bullshit ?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> thanks but time is up


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

take er easy homeless that story was sensational. drop me a line if ya want to vent or discuss. sounded like a rough week


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> take er easy homeless that story was sensational. drop me a line if ya want to vent or discuss. sounded like a rough week


You are very nice. I appreciate those words. Morethan You may know.

very sick right now


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

once i leased a house to the woman at the end of the table in this scene. 

Also, Spalding Gray, miss him.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well.... on March 6th... My Dad called the cops on Me and I finished those 73 doses off.
> Took My last hit of cannabis EVER before I was put in hand cuffs...driven to the hospital...lady cop felt me up while putting my keys in my pockets...popped a boner the whole cop ride to the hospital... got to the hospital and was FORCED to take off my clothes in front of AT LEAST 6 people "who care about Me and my mental health"...
> was not allowed to see or talk to my parents until I signed My name onto some sheet of paper and legal documents....freaked the fuck out because I had to sign and i was TRAPPED in a little box.... signed the papers saw My father.... didnt trust him because He called the cops on me and sent me to rehab.... I said "fuck You" to him for the first time in my life....stayed at the first hospital over night. March 6th then was sent to a rehab facility 1 hour and 30 minutes away from home the next day March 7th.... was trapped in a rehab with a bunch of nut jobs who are more psychotic than I have ever even claimed for Myself to be..... some giant Mexican dude tried getting into a fight with Me... damn near punched me in the face for doing absolutely NOTHING.... Was forced to eat the shittiest food I have ever eaten in My life.... Was forced to take anti psychotic medications [ risperdal ] ... I refused to take the medication which led to Me a longer stay in rehab... Luckily I was only there for a week and was let out last Tuesday [march 14th].... I have shy bladder syndrome so having to pee in rehab was a living hell for Me....consistent feelings of needing to pee and a full bladder for a whole freaking week.... Luckily they let Me out early due to "good behavior and obeying their rules".... They would watch every move I would make and take notes...
> They would try and psych Me out by trying to get Me horny WHILE I had to constantly pee....over and over and over again.... Torment is an understatement.... Did I just experience TRIBULATION ????
> ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)

hey YOU ▽ BITE ME !


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


What ya got there bbq ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What ya got there bbq ?


Tis not mine... see gthe source ?! ^ however.... I wish My paper I have is liquid.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Tis not mine... see gthe source ?! ^ however.... I wish My paper I have is liquid.


Well maybe he will come off some liquid ? Anyway atleast you got papper im out got molly wish it was L though molly for women lucys for men in my opinion


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well maybe he will come off some liquid ? Anyway atleast you got papper im out got molly wish it was L though molly for women lucys for men in my opinion


i see what YOU meanY... so what's new , @throwdo


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i see what YOU meanY... so what's new , @throwdo


Coming down with summer flue i think not filling well hope it passes buy tommorow


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Coming down with summer flue i think not filling well hope it passes buy tommorow


have You ever gotten an infection from ONE particular line from ONE particular bag that could possibly have been from a bump that was from a certain grain of sand that went up my nose at some show when I met steve hancock?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> have You ever gotten an infection from ONE particular line from ONE particular bag that could possibly have been from a bump that was from a certain grain of sand that went up my nose at some show when I met steve hancock?


Dont belive so


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Dont belive so


ever been in a k hole ? 8D


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

Never tried ketamine i can get it though


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never tried ketamine i can get it though


well son of a fuck


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

Not shure i want to try it either


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 23, 2017)

only 13% of the "mdma" seized by american dea actually contained mdma google it, i got every right to be skeptical , we have really high quality pure mdma up here most of the mdma in the states gets made in vancouver


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> only 13% of the "mdma" seized by american dea actually contained mdma google it, i got every right to be skeptical , we have really high quality pure mdma up here most of the mdma in the states gets made in vancouver



You know it's pure mdma when it looks like brown sugar crystal..most people never see it in this form though.


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well son of a fuck





throwdo said:


> Never tried ketamine i can get it though



If you 've ever snorted coke and your dick didn't work that might be because the coke contained K. Just FYI.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 23, 2017)

HerbalRelief said:


> You know it's pure mdma when it looks like brown sugar crystal..most people never see it in this form though.


thats what it looked like last time i had some and it wasn't even that good


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 23, 2017)

you want stuff like this, not my pic tho


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats what it looked like last time i had some and it wasn't even that good


A lot depends on extraction/synth....at least you had real stuff.


----------



## HerbalRelief (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you want stuff like this, not my pic tho


Nope...it should be clear. Right colour but too obfuscated. Not clear. It should look like a frozen sheet of brown sugar see through ice. That looks real though just not as well refined.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

dang it..... now I want some ketamine


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dang it..... now I want some ketamine


I might try some ha ha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I might try some ha ha


you should..... or you will regret it. trust me..... imma buy some today.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 25, 2017)

LSD.. hell of a drug.. I like it a lot.. sex is amaising on it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I might try some ha ha


what about dmt? now that sounds like a amazing drug, most ppl are too scared of it lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

time to smoke a j


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> LSD.. hell of a drug.. I like it a lot.. sex is amaising on it


ya, cuz your brain is swimming in serotonin. similar to mdma. i dont know if sex while tripping sounds fun, but maybe on the come down to help go to sleep!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> ya, cuz your brain is swimming in serotonin. similar to mdma. i dont know if sex while tripping sounds fun, but maybe on the come down to help go to sleep!


Id give it a try


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> ya, cuz your brain is swimming in serotonin. similar to mdma. i dont know if sex while tripping sounds fun, but maybe on the come down to help go to sleep!


sex on the peak of lsd would be fucking awesome if you're not scared of the drug


----------



## MJGrowerID (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> ya, cuz your brain is swimming in serotonin. similar to mdma. i dont know if sex while tripping sounds fun, but maybe on the come down to help go to sleep!


I do not find LSD and MDMA to be similar at all. For me, MDMA makes me feel all lovely-dovy whereas LSD makes me feel free. Happy, no anxiety, etc. I just love how LSD shatters the ego and feeds the soul.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

MJGrowerID said:


> I do not find LSD and MDMA to be similar at all. For me, MDMA makes me feel all lovely-dovy whereas LSD makes me feel free. Happy, no anxiety, etc. I just love how LSD shatters the ego and feeds the soul.


yep, different experiences indeed. but both force a serotonin dump in your brain, thats what im talking about


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> ya, cuz your brain is swimming in serotonin. similar to mdma. i dont know if sex while tripping sounds fun, but maybe on the come down to help go to sleep!


It was all night sexing.. once i mistakenly took two lsd (it comes in paper form in eu) plus half of vi*gra...  We had sex all night long.. I havent have lsd in years.. 

yes agree with you tripping on lsd is like when you trippy on xtc.. at least for me..


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> It was all night sexing.. once i mistakenly took two lsd (it comes in paper form in eu) plus half of vi*gra...  We had sex all night long.. I havent have lsd in years..
> 
> yes agree with you tripping on lsd is like when you trippy on xtc.. at least for me..


daaaaammmnnn!! tripping for half a day with a hard on? helluva fucking story my dude. thats one you dont wanna forget


----------



## MJGrowerID (Mar 25, 2017)

Agreed. Different people experience different trips. I always liked LSD more than X. For me, LSD's body high/peak is similar to X's but much more tolerable. E.G. I don't make weird faces or thizz faces lol. First time I tried Lucy, I took 8 tabs. I was already on an 1/8th of gold caps and I thought, "You don't go looking for Lucy....Lucy finds you when you're ready."


----------



## MJGrowerID (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you want stuff like this, not my pic tho


I've had opaque white molly. Marquis tested purple to black in about 3 seconds.
Idk what makes it brown. I always thought it was cut with something or maybe it was the it was synthesized. Mind enlightening me? I've had brown molly before but the white ones got me rolling my nuts off.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

MJGrowerID said:


> Agreed. Different people experience different trips. I always liked LSD more than X. For me, LSD's body high/peak is similar to X's but much more tolerable. E.G. I don't make weird faces or thizz faces lol. First time I tried Lucy, I took 8 tabs. I was already on an 1/8th of gold caps and I thought, "You don't go looking for Lucy....Lucy finds you when you're ready."


8 tabs of acid when already on 3.5 g of shrooms lol jesus christ i seriously dont understand how ppl can handle so much and not freak out, btw its not a good idea to eat 8 hits without testing it first because if its fake lsd which isnt unlikely to happen it can seriously kill you, i've seen ppl sell nbome as lsd which is life threatening in high doses



MJGrowerID said:


> I've had opaque white molly. Marquis tested purple to black in about 3 seconds.
> Idk what makes it brown. I always thought it was cut with something or maybe it was the it was synthesized. Mind enlightening me? I've had brown molly before but the white ones got me rolling my nuts off.


brown mdma is what happens when ppl get lazy while making it


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Cook us a batch master


----------



## MJGrowerID (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> 8 tabs of acid when already on 3.5 g of shrooms lol jesus christ i seriously dont understand how ppl can handle so much and not freak out, btw its not a good idea to eat 8 hits without testing it first because if its fake lsd which isnt unlikely to happen it can seriously kill you, i've seen ppl sell nbome as lsd which is life threatening in high doses


Yeah, I like to do my research before I dip my feet into the unknown. I personally know the chemist who makes it so the quality is consistent and I know what I am getting. I just started dropping last year around June 2k16. Not even one year yet and I am in love with Lucy. They seriously need more funding on research for LSD-25 and shrooms at therapeutic doses. I honestly believe micro-doses of LSD-25 have medicinal benefits. It is not FDA approved, but there has been studies that shrooms can help with cluster headaches, depression, and anxiety.

I tried DMT once and oh man, I thought I died. I need to do it again because I feel like I have questions that need answering.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Cook us a batch master


i can cook u some meth u only need to go to the hardware store lol , the main ingredient in mdma comes from some kind tree or plant in south america i think


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

MJGrowerID said:


> Yeah, I like to do my research before I dip my feet into the unknown. I personally know the chemist who makes it so the quality is consistent and I know what I am getting. I just started dropping last year around June 2k16. Not even one year yet and I am in love with Lucy. They seriously need more funding on research for LSD-25 and shrooms at therapeutic doses. I honestly believe micro-doses of LSD-25 have medicinal benefits. It is not FDA approved, but there has been studies that shrooms can help with cluster headaches, depression, and anxiety.
> 
> I tried DMT once and oh man, I thought I died. I need to do it again because I feel like I have questions that need answering.[/QUOTE
> I hear deems woops that ass


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Deeeeeems


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can cook u some meth u only need to go to the hardware store lol , the main ingredient in mdma comes from some kind tree or plant in south america i think


Sasaprhase not shure if i spelled that write


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

*"Safrole* is a phenylpropene. It is a colorless or slightly yellow oily liquid typically extracted from the root-bark or the fruit of sassafras plants in brazil"

all the good shit comes from south america haha


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 25, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> daaaaammmnnn!! tripping for half a day with a hard on? helluva fucking story my dude. that's one you dont wanna forget


It wasnt too strong Acid, all I ever tried lasted for 8hr maybe little more, And I allways took it indoor, watching tv,or hanging out with my crew, or misstress  and Yes I have to have weeed It goes so well with acid.. We had sex all night long plus when she could sex me anymore #I played with my self,unconsions (it was that time i took two and have little blackout when It was at his peak(lsd)... I watched undisputed (movie) on lsd.. ohh my fckin god!! best movie ever.. period!


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> It wasnt too strong Acid, all I ever tried lasted for 8hr maybe little more, And I allways took it indoor, watching tv,or hanging out with my crew, or misstress  and Yes I have to have weeed It goes so well with acid.. We had sex all night long plus when she could sex me anymore #I played with my self,unconsions (it was that time i took two and have little blackout when It was at his peak(lsd)... I watched undisputed (movie) on lsd.. ohh my fckin god!! best movie ever.. period!


I like shrek on cid


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I like shrek on cid


the doors, fear and loathing in las vegas. best movies to watch trippin IMO


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

the funniest ever was watching this one on shrooms with a half a dozen other people, fuckin hilarious. i still remember we were all rooting for their plane to take off to escape the farm, rofl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> It wasnt too strong Acid, all I ever tried lasted for 8hr maybe little more, And I allways took it indoor, watching tv,or hanging out with my crew, or misstress  and Yes I have to have weeed It goes so well with acid.. We had sex all night long plus when she could sex me anymore #I played with my self,unconsions (it was that time i took two and have little blackout when It was at his peak(lsd)... I watched undisputed (movie) on lsd.. ohh my fckin god!! best movie ever.. period!


u have to try going outside on acid like a walking trail on a hot summer day, maybe even bang out in the woods while you're at it lolz i would


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 25, 2017)

That time when I over did it, we Watched last samuray by tom cruse, i was so bashed ;when comercials were over, i didnt know what was I watching..
lol ! Fear and.... is best movie to watch acid or no acid..

@Mr.Bongwater I dont know why but it always couchlock me to the fullest, and I'm soo good where I am, When i have to go pee I'm preparing myself in my head for like 15min...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> That time when I over did it, we Watched last samuray by tom cruse, i was so bashed ;when comercials were over, i didnt know what was I watching..
> lol ! Fear and.... is best movie to watch acid or no acid..
> 
> @Mr.Bongwater I dont know why but it always couchlock me to the fullest, and I'm soo good where I am, When i have to go pee I'm preparing myself in my head for like 15min...


sounds like its the weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2017)

i like to smoke a few joints after it starts to wear off


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i like to smoke a few joints after it starts to wear off


Yea smoking at peak makes lay down till the pot wears off


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 29, 2017)

I dont know but I like it... or when I come home from town full of speed and alcohoolI like get fcup with weed..It makes me catattonic....


----------



## throwdo (Mar 29, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I dont know but I like it... or when I come home from town full of speed and alcohoolI like get fcup with weed..It makes me catattonic....


Glad im not full of speed euh gross guess i have enough bad habbits as it is


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 29, 2017)

you might as well do coke instead of that meth shit


----------



## throwdo (Mar 29, 2017)

Never like either one they both suck


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Never like either one they both suck


u need to try good cocaine


----------



## throwdo (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u need to try good cocaine


Dum dum i live on border of mexico kinda like you brag about Canada mdma well we have the best cocaine i just dont like the shit never did


----------



## throwdo (Mar 29, 2017)

I like xanax unfortunately i have anxiety


----------



## throwdo (Mar 29, 2017)

Alchol x and cid drugs of choice plus bud gotta have weed


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 29, 2017)

you guys are literally killing this thread


----------



## electricslide (Mar 29, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ How ya been brother? Haven't heard fr9m ya in quit some time hope all is well my friend


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you might as well do coke instead of that meth shit


Speed is not meth,ateast in eu usnt..We do amphetamins which is childs plays if you compare it to meth.. I didnt even hear that there is meth in eu,and I was street dude.. I tried speed,lsd,xtc,mdma,hash,weed,coke.. For me only real drug is coke...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Speed is not meth,ateast in eu usnt..We do amphetamins which is childs plays if you compare it to meth.. I didnt even hear that there is meth in eu,and I was street dude.. I tried speed,lsd,xtc,mdma,hash,weed,coke.. For me only real drug is coke...


coke isn't very good lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 30, 2017)

electricslide said:


> @HeatlessBBQ How ya been brother? Haven't heard fr9m ya in quit some time hope all is well my friend


meh


----------



## throwdo (Mar 30, 2017)

So bbq have you found a perfect dose yet ? And how much was to much for you


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> coke isn't very good lol


you dont get my point,onky really affictive thing of those id coke...


----------



## electricslide (Mar 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> meh


Keep your head up buddy what doesn't kill you can only make you stronger. I know you are an incredibly knowledgeable individual and very intelligent also . W.e it is that's got ya feeling down and out , just remember you always have choices and try to stay positive and focus on getting threw it . I'm here if ya need som3on3 to talk to brotha 
God bless you and much love to ya my friend I will say some prayers for you


----------



## throwdo (Mar 30, 2017)

So i have acess to gel tabs there supposed to be window pane can any body coment on window pane ?


----------



## Deep Well (Mar 30, 2017)

electricslide, I've been saying prayers for Heatless as well. He seems like a great guy. But, that's some scary stuff that went down, and I've seen shit first hand, being an old soul from the late 60's, I've seen friends and friends of friends loose everything. Their ability to cope and to function. They lost their jobs, their cars, relationships, houses, some became homeless and some, their life. I no longer understand why people choose to take substances like that... But, more over, it's free will. You can say prayers all you want, but if the person that you are praying for is not willing to accept your prayers and to open their heart, it's pointless. However, I will continue to pray for Heatless and his family, because it's the right thing to do and he does seem like a very genuine, unique person.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 30, 2017)

Deep Well said:


> electricslide, I've been saying prayers for Heatless as well. He seems like a great guy. But, that's some scary stuff that went down, and I've seen shit first hand, being an old soul from the late 60's, I've seen friends and friends of friends loose everything. Their ability to cope and to function. They lost their jobs, their cars, relationships, houses, some became homeless and some, their life. I no longer understand why people choose to take substances like that... But, more over, it's free will. You can say prayers all you want, but if the person that you are praying for is not willing to accept your prayers and to open their heart, it's pointless. However, I will continue to pray for Heatless and his family, because it's the right thing to do and he does seem like a very genuine, unique person.


Iv lost my faith but no god exsist not praying these days i fill that god lets us suffer


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> you dont get my point,onky really affictive thing of those id coke...


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that supposed to mean?


Yea i coulent understand that myself


----------



## Diskokobaja (Mar 31, 2017)

that I spell like Idiot.. I meant only real addictive thing of those I tried is Coke.. rest is in range of tobacco and alcohol..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 2, 2017)

ever had a lift? pure natural tobacco ? *PHEW*... Its like smoking a whole cigarette in one puff.
talk about a buzz.....i like to meditate with that shit.


----------



## ovo (Apr 2, 2017)

Do you have any tobacco?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 2, 2017)

ovo said:


> Do you have any tobacco?


si


----------



## ovo (Apr 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> si


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 3, 2017)

ovo said:


>


why is william blake in purgatory ?
* polarity party !*


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 5, 2017)

+rep to this thread.... it makes me really want to eat some lucy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 5, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> +rep to this thread.... it makes me really want to eat some lucy


HEY !!! You are not the only one.


----------



## ovo (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 5, 2017)

ovo said:


>


Young man by Neil Old is such a bad ass song.


----------



## ovo (Apr 5, 2017)

˙ƃuos ssɐ pɐq ɐ ɥɔns sᴉ plO lᴉǝN ʎq uɐɯ ƃuno⅄


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2017)

Lol, is this thread still alive... it has been up a few years now.



ANC said:


>


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, is this thread still alive... it has been up a few years now.


AND ANC IS STILL ALIVE ?!?!?
good to see YOU ON the boards again.
how long has it been since You been on these parts ?

ANC is god


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2017)

Been a while yeah. Gave up growing after my daughter was born.
Well since the end of last week it is legal to grow your own at home over here.
So the next day I put a bunch of seeds in. Will be vegging 3 to 4 months. Want to grow some trees.
SO yeah, planning an 11 month grow. Isn't at crazy what you can do if you are nuts enough.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Been a while yeah. Gave up growing after my daughter was born.
> Well since the end of last week it is legal to grow your own at home over here.
> So the next day I put a bunch of seeds in. Will be vegging 3 to 4 months. Want to grow some trees.
> SO yeah, planning an 11 month grow. Isn't at crazy what you can do if you are nuts enough.


Have greatly missed Your wisdom and linguistics in these parts.
You always have good trip reports to if I can remember... welcome back.

Do You have any threads to keep up with Your new grow ? How exciting !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

sleeping drunk ticks fall off when i eat acid.... time for no more booze.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, gave up on the booze, it is such a dirty drug.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

*UPDATE :LSD EFFECTS IN MICROGRAMS

5 - 15 mics.-* threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild.

*20 mics-* threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high. Very mild sensory enhancement. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration. 
Cannabis + LSD = amazing - but be careful... cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effect DRAMATICALLY [good and bad- typically if One is an experienced LSD/cannabis user, it almost always ends up good / thought provoking / blissful time.] 
Level 1 - a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke}


*30 mics-* threshold, a lot like 20 mics, some euphoria and body high. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose [deep, philosophical conservations/thoughts]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Smoking / Eating cannabis at this dose is awesome. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. ~ Easier to handle, [set and setting]. ~ A good dose for amping One's energy/empathy and creating a more creative head space. [ microdose ]


*40 mics-* Obviously feeling the effects of LSD but it is mild, it wouldn’t ever be considered a tripping dose. Euphoria. Cerebral head change. This is like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. [ Some use this as a microdose ] 
-like being really high on cannabis with no tolerance or a low mushroom dose [0.5 grams]
~ Level 1 - some report level 2 [40 mics - 85 micrograms with shorter duration]


*50 mics -* Intense energy shift during come up / peak, A lot more sensitive to energy, thought patterns are noticeably altered, visuals are obvious but very mild. ~ Slow come up. Intuition/awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [shimmering lights, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], increase of energy, and sensory enhancement. ~ The Thrd Eye starts opening.
Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%]
Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation/prayer.
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose.





One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. [ an effective microdose ]


*60 mics- =* This is considered tripping even though some could argue. This dose lasts about 6-8 hours. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. Dream / memory experience recall. Mild visions. Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis especially with no tolerance. Level 1 - Level 2
*The typical low quality blotter.* [ some use as a microdose, some use a tripping dose ]

*90 mics-* Mild-common visuals, Floating Ribbon, air particles / fractal designs [rapidly changing colors, CEV and OEV , eating or smoking high doses of cannabis increases this visual].- Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns, mild confusion can happen.= Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. ~ Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms ~ Level 2


*110 mics-* This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. 
Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Common visuals [breathing/rippling/ruffling textures]. Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual enhancement / acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, some color hue alterations, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Chakra enhancement [good/bad] ~
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - Level 2

*150 mics-* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. Mild shimmering, glitter fractals are seen at the peak, [open and closed eye visual]. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Profound visions and insight. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Intuition increased: meditation, prayer, and focus is amplified. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. This dose can be quite intense at the peak and can be handled by almost anyone even though there have been reports of some freaking out. Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ 
Still Level 2 but some can report a level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]

*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. 
~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out. 

*~200-300ug-* effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, shimmering, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-11 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak.
Effects and visuals can come back using cannabis during come down - Level 2- 3
[potent edible thc oil works very well] ~ this dosage is a lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms [dried]


*250 mics-* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Pulsating, colorful air energy that rapidly flutters into different shapes / colors. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong cartoon world / visual enhancements. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions. 
Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Real life texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~ Level 3
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

*300 mics-* Going on 300+ micrograms and up, is where things start getting REALLY intense… Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. However, this is starting to get to a level where One could freak out OR bliss out; depending on the SET AND SETTING. Sensitive to environment but very controlled unless combined with other substances like MDMA. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces [like looking into a bluebird sky, One can see the pearly gates to Heaven]. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement feels good]. Third Eye vision amplifier. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] Natural perception filter/barrier is slightly dropped. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] 
- Sensitive emotions / thought interactions. ~ 2-4 tabs of legit/quality LSD
[ This is a great tripping dose even though it may be too high for some novice users ] Level 3


*400 mics-* This is where things start to get real and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be a slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous.
[ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] Level 3 -4

*500 mics-* This dose WILL show anyone profound things, no matter what. [good or bad] - IT IS ADVISED FOR ONE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT LSD DOES AND HAVE GAINED EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING THIS DOSE OR HIGHER. ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Auditory "hallucinations" become so apparent they become real, [450 mics or lower will not offer this auditory effect.] BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - mild synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Your visual field is almost completely taken over by the most intricately woven fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Miles and miles of visual fractal depth. There are many subtypes of these visual fractals: Micro/Macro cosms, The Pearly Gates of Heaven, Mandelbrots, the flower of life, sacred geometry, spirals, wave interference patterns, etc.
~The spiritual veil is lifted at this dose or higher [You see the truth good/bad]
Peak lasts 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. Level 4

*~500-800 mics* - Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour,... very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. Level 4

600 - 650 micrograms - CONFIDENCE Everything is alive, colors flashing everywhere. Seeing sounds, visuals go with real world sound / audio.. *very dimethyltryptamine like*. You feel like something is coming the first minute after putting on tongue, just like waiting in line for a rollercoaster. Just around 25 minutes after administration is when CEV / OEV become apparent and a strong sense of a presence becomes evident. - DMT hyperspace body high / feelings / sensations. [feeling of floating away / losing sense of self] - Very floaty. Extremely detailed closed and open eye visuals. Feelings of unity. ~Strong feeling of being in touch with primitive / natural instincts. [technology is overwhelming, even clothing] - Stretching / movement feels amazing . Extremely sensitive to outside stimuli.

*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip. - People WILL think You are insane.

*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. 
Some people will think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- Entity contact is possible.- Level 4 -5

*1200 mics- *"The saturation point" - This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality and very interesting things can happen. People have reported X-Ray vision [seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.] 
- Huge recollection of past, present, and future. - Out of Body experiences are quite common.
~~~ Extremely visual / profound OEV and CEV experiences / visions ^
*-------- The veil is so obviously lifted that it defies explanation* and usually if You were to try to explain this to someone... They would think You are crazy, insane, or need mental help.


*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). Level 4 - 5

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, gave up on the booze, it is such a dirty drug.


What made You finally give it up?

Psychedelics finally made Me give it up. especially LSD and DMT.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, something like that. We don't really have the policing of drinking ages, and even legal age is only 18 over here, so I pretty much grew up drinking/functional alcoholic mom etc...
Stopped drinking at 23, started again at 35, but not serious enough to be worth my while, I still have a beer from a 6 pack in the fridge that must be more than a year old now. Sometimes I feel I'd like to have a drink, then I either don't enjoy the feeling, or I get heartburn, or whatever, but it is never fun anymore like when I was just a kid. I've tripped so hard and often, that I just need to close my eyes and reminisce to go on a pretty powerful trip by myself. Once you kick that 3rd eye open, it stays like that. My wife laughs at me because I have to sleep with my arm over my forehead, to keep the light out.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, something like that. We don't really have the policing of drinking ages, and even legal age is only 18 over here, so I pretty much grew up drinking/functional alcoholic mom etc...
> Stopped drinking at 23, started again at 35, but not serious enough to be worth my while, I still have a beer from a 6 pack in the fridge that must be more than a year old now. Sometimes I feel I'd like to have a drink, then I either don't enjoy the feeling, or I get heartburn, or whatever, but it is never fun anymore like when I was just a kid. I've tripped so hard and often, that I just need to close my eyes and reminisce to go on a pretty powerful trip by myself. Once you kick that 3rd eye open, it stays like that. My wife laughs at me because I have to sleep with my arm over my forehead, to keep the light out.


what do You do these days to tickle Your fancies ?
You obviously are growing ted nugents, what are YOU doing for medicine AND pleasure ?


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Mostly just as much herb as I can afford. Took a bit of a hiatus after my daughter was born, I'm a control freak so I would hate for something to happen while I was 'incapacitated'.
My mimosa bark is haunting me a lot lately, I just need to get a few things done... You probably know the feeling.

If you are bored, have a look at these two vids in the sequence as posted. For fun; Observe the 3rd eye in the buddha when the topic covers just the fact that it is there.
Of late I have come to realise that some of the things we do make us see the multiverse more as it is rather than what it appears to be.
But anyway, just show your brain this shit, it will know hwat to do with it when the time comes.... (we are smarter than we give ourselves credit for- especially aimed at the old hands I still see hanging out here). I got a bit antsy when DMT talk became too much here... it was very novel still then, now I think the internet has reached grey noise level, so I'm cool again.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yeah, gave up on the booze, it is such a dirty drug.


booze is a gift from the gods


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Bachus to be precise.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Bachus to be precise.








lol yup that is quite elaborate hehe


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> booze is a gift from the gods


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 11, 2017)

there seems to be some divine intervention happening within this thread.

*things are heating up*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess, @WildCard008 ... Things are not the WAY they used to be...

YOU probably do not remember Puffer Fish... but HE is still HERE but THERE.
if YOU know what I mean? @ANC, Did You hear about Puffer ?


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2017)

Nooo, pray tell.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nooo, pray tell.


a little bird told me that a few years back Puffer Fish passed away from cancer.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2017)

I feel for the family involved, but death itself is not to be feared, everything is changing into something else....ALWAYS.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> I feel for the family involved, but death itself is not to be feared, everything is changing into something else....ALWAYS.


Well said.* In fact... *
I commend You for these words of how death should be perceived, in my personal opinion.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Apr 15, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


What that bbq new phone case


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> What that bbq new phone case


*si senior !!!!*

*I* painted My old phone case on acid last night

i literally painted what i see


----------



## throwdo (Apr 15, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *si senior !!!!*
> 
> *I* painted My old phone case on acid last night
> 
> i literally painted what i see


Oh creative i couldn't of done that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Oh creative i couldn't of done that


sure You can. such a beautiful day Yesterday.

Good Spring vibes.


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 17, 2017)

*this thread saved My life*


----------



## throwdo (Apr 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> sure You can. such a beautiful day Yesterday.
> 
> Good Spring vibes.


Next time i drop all paint something


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2017)

*Lsd*


----------



## throwdo (Apr 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Lsd*


Yup my fav substance besides weed i havent smoked in close to a month cause im trying tobget decent job sucks to i dream im smoking alot latley miss buds


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 18, 2017)

come one come all. weed is the easiest thing to get. like this guy over hur. ---------------->


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2017)

I tried writing and drawing on some microdots once.... Next day it was just a bunch of squigles.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 18, 2017)

I can get as much weed as i want but im trying to get a job that pays more than minimum wage im staying with my sis not buy choice cant make it here flipping burgers rent is high economy fucked


----------



## throwdo (Apr 18, 2017)

Plus i live on border and all the jobs are tooken buy immigrant


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> I tried writing and drawing on some microdots once.... Next day it was just a bunch of squigles.


lol Plural... microdot*S*


----------



## throwdo (Apr 18, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> lol Plural... microdot*S*


It proably was written in an alian language


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2017)

throwdo said:


> It proably was written in an alian language








what does that look like ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 18, 2017)

Not exactly sure


----------



## skuba (Apr 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what does that look like ?


Elvin


----------



## throwdo (Apr 20, 2017)

Next time i trip i think im going to try and draw and see what happens


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 20, 2017)

ANC said:


>


thank You, ANC.... YOU the man.





I welcome You all to THE SPIRIT MOLECULE ^
it is able to watch on NETFLIX right now. ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Next time i trip i think im going to try and draw and see what happens


Would really enjoy seeing what YOU create.
Can You post some pictures next time You do such a thing ? please ? 



skuba said:


> Elvin


Do We know each other ? lol ( ( ( <3 ) ) )


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Would really enjoy seeing what YOU create.
> Can You post some pictures next time You do such a thing ? please ?
> 
> 
> Do We know each other ? lol ( ( ( <3 ) ) )


Shure all post some pics


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Shure all post some pics


sweet


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

Might get some this week id like to get 50 but times are tight money wise


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Might get some this week id like to get 50 but times are tight money wise


it sounds like YOu know what You are doing.... How do You like this thread, @throwdo ?
I think the research is done for at least 2 or 3 years. now... What do YOU think, bro ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

5 - 700 micrograms of research.... check ✓


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

Iv read it all the way threw and it is informative thats forshure good for newbyst


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

I really enjoyed the thread about laying the extel but wish it had more to it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv read it all the way threw and it is informative thats forshure good for newbyst


a lot of the posts within this thread that I made back in 2011...
really contradicts my beliefs now. <--------- jsyk

I LOVE SHAWNEE !!!!


throwdo said:


> I really enjoyed the thread about laying the extel but wish it had more to it


extel?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

The thread about laying the lsd crystal on to the blotter ?that was your thread right ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> The thread about laying the lsd crystal on to the blotter ?that was your thread right ?


*What do YOU wanna know about LSD crystals, @throwdo ? *

What, do You wanna know about the process of laying lsd crystal? 
from the lab to the distillation to the crystal to the powder to liquid to paper?

*Do YOU ever wonder why liquid lsd is more potent than blotter / paper LSD tabs ?*


----------



## throwdo (Apr 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *What do YOU wanna know about LSD crystals, @throwdo ? *
> 
> What, do You wanna know about the process of laying lsd crystal?
> from the lab to the distillation to the crystal to the powder to liquid to paper?
> ...


Well yall were arguing over measurments and what to dissolve in all reread and get back with you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well yall were arguing over measurments and what to dissolve in all reread and get back with you


si si.... i guess.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

*[ This thread is dedicated to any and all who have researched and will continue to research this sacred, molecular compound we call lysergic acid diethylamide. aka LSD ]*

------> *Anyone eating LSD under the age of 21 should be careful* <-------

*Why?* Because the human brain is still developing. ​_Information<_ about LSD to not only important for Us adults but for the children too.
Psychedelic education is very important in times like these to assure the most safe and appropriate lifestyle changes. ~ *We all must know what LSD does when One takes it.*

The best kind of research is the _information<_ One gathers from Their own experience.
*psssttt, dont say I didnt warn You but... *
It can be a trick to balance them micro and macro LSD doses...
but hey... no one is perfect. EXCEPT JESUS CHRIST.

p.s. This stuff is STRONG <------ Lsd....forever <3 God bless You all

~ BBQ​


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)

_empirical_ ay. let's see what this is about


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

ovo said:


> _empirical_ ay. let's see what this is about


whatr YOU doing this fine day ?


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)

cannabis. gardening. marketing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

ovo said:


> cannabis. gardening. marketing


It is about time that area of focus gets humble like You.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2017)

LSDis the medium


----------



## ovo (Apr 23, 2017)

untie your shoe laces and walk around in a hurry


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 23, 2017)

ovo said:


> untie your shoe laces and walk around in a hurry


okay...barefoot maggee panties


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 23, 2017)

You trippin


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *We all must know what LSD does when One takes it.*​


I didn't and I survived. don't think I ever tripped as hard as the first time. And my folks were in the room next door, oblivious.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 23, 2017)

Yea you gotta try it before you know and im still saying needlepoint is the best


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I didn't and I survived. don't think I ever tripped as hard as the first time. And my folks were in the room next door, oblivious.


You are tripping Me the funk out... I know someone where this exact thing is happening to them right now...
little does My homie know... His/her parents now know they are high on acid because of Me...

LOOK AT THEIR PUPILS !!!! I SEE GOD !!!! It's like staring into a black hole... LSD saves lives.
Break down those barriers and talk to Your children about how drugs ruin lives...
but psychedelic drugs will makes Your lives a wicked gorgeous mess. LMAO ! ! ! !... wait for it. . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea you gotta try it before you know and im still saying needlepoint is the best








needlepoint is very potent and good stuff but
white fluff and the WoW floating around right now is my favorite...
not as potent as needlepoint but WoW.... *it will make for a good time.*

P.S... a lot of the *WoW* aka White on White around right now is straight up PURE lsd-25...
IT IS MORE POTENT THAN GRAPHIC NEEDLEPOINT...trust Me.
Each dose is microgrammed at 150 micrograms a dose.
Each dose is 1/4 inch by 1/4 inch square. = 150 micrograms.
so a whole sheet of the White on White floating around right now contains just about...
15,000 micrograms of LSD

i literally just picked up 5 tabs of white fluff and 5 tabs of needlepoint. They both are on water color paper but not Your standard blank WoW [white on white] It is more colorful and has artwork prints on it... The white fluff is around 100 - 125 micrograms a dose.The needlepoint is around 125 - 190 micrograms... I still need to test the needlepoint but I just mixed the crystals so I will have more to report on the current LSD floating around later.... 
Keep in mind... I just moved to the Ozarks.. AND this stuff came from San Fransisco, California.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2017)

That's a whole lot of fucked up on a small piece of paper.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> needlepoint is very potent and good stuff but
> white fluff and the WoW floating around right now is my favorite...
> not as potent as needlepoint but WoW.... *it will make for a good time.*
> 
> ...


So you mixed them ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> That's a whole lot of fucked up on a small piece of paper.


LMAO ! ! ! !



throwdo said:


> So you mixed them ?


no


----------



## throwdo (Apr 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> no


So you just tried the fluff yesterday well hope you had fun anyway


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 24, 2017)

I heard white fluff is more easier and cleaner on the body and mind.
while needlepoint is more edgy and has rougher vibes, especially on the come down.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So you just tried the fluff yesterday well hope you had fun anyway


I microdosed that day... ended up eating 40 micrograms of fluff and 35 micrograms of needlepoint...

lets just say the vibes from both crystals fucked up my connection and frequency.
You know what I mean ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

*~500-800 mics - Okay, these doses are straight up getting into potentially life threatening territory* [spiritually, psychologically, mentally, and possibly even physically.] If the tripper is not experienced with LSD these doses can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.
~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Objects can morph into other objects. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, People WILL think You are insane. some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. It is extremely important to sleep, eat, and stay healthy when taking doses this high. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
Level 3 - 4


*700 mics- *Out of body experiences may happen when focused...or not. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip.
~ People WILL think You are insane.
*
800 mics-* WARNING: *this dose can potentially ruin someones life.*
Mischievous, breathtaking visuals. Ghosts or apparitions can appear if Your set / setting is haunted, both visually and auditory]. Cannabis, cigarette, or incense smoke can be manipulated by the visuals in a spectacular / terrifying way. Strong feeling of alien presence, possibly God. Entity contact is almost always possible, [depending on set and setting]. It's like the LSD allows the user to see through the veil of what normally cannot be perceived in a sober state of mind in the most profound ways possible. *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE BEFORE TAKING IT*. It WILL show ANYONE such profound things that it literally could ruin someone's life forever... Talk about ignorance is bliss... God Bless YOU.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I microdosed that day... ended up eating 40 micrograms of fluff and 35 micrograms of needlepoint...
> 
> lets just say the vibes from both crystals fucked up my connection and frequency.
> You know what I mean ?


Well i guess it went beyond micro dosing and they werent compatible


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Makes


HeatlessBBQ said:


> *~500-800 mics - Okay, these doses are straight up getting into potentially life threatening territory* [spiritually, psychologically, mentally, and possibly even physically.] If the tripper is not experienced with LSD these doses can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.
> ~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Objects can morph into other objects. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, People WILL think You are insane. some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. It is extremely important to sleep, eat, and stay healthy when taking doses this high. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
> Level 3 - 4
> 
> ...


 Makes me wonder about mike ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well i guess it went beyond micro dosing and they werent compatible


yeah...i guess i cannot hang.



throwdo said:


> Makes
> 
> Makes me wonder about mike ?


what about him ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Were your talking about above 800 mic being dangerous hes taking like 9000 mg at once


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yeah...i guess i cannot hang.
> 
> 
> what about him ?


So mixing white fluff and needlepoint is not a good idea ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Were your talking about above 800 mic being dangerous hes taking like 9000 mg at once


dude... half a mg [500 micrograms] of LSD is extremely dangerous...
I cannot even imagine what doing 1/10 of a sheet would be like...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So mixing white fluff and needlepoint is not a good idea ?


correct,

mixing different batches of LSD / crystal is not a good idea.
a whole mess of vibes...


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> correct,
> 
> mixing different batches of LSD / crystal is not a good idea.
> a whole mess of vibes...


Bad vibes and thoughts


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bad vibes and thoughts


Why do You think that would happen ?

Makes me wonder who is creating this LSD that WE are consuming...


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Well that is a good queation but you did mix two dif chems witch i wouldn't recommend in the first place how was your mood going into the trip ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

I think you just had a bad trip it happens remember when you told me you can get booted and the lsd will let you know when


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I think you just had a bad trip it happens remember when you told me you can get booted and the lsd will let you know when


I did say that but I was more talking about DMT... Perhaps You are right...
I just took some edible cannabis, around 30 mgs of thc/cbd... I feel a lot better...


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

G


HeatlessBBQ said:


> I did say that but I was more talking about DMT... Perhaps You are right...
> I just took some edible cannabis, around 30 mgs of thc/cbd... I feel a lot better...


Glad to hear that im looking to get some lucy soon just trying to get something special that all seeing eye was the best iv ever had it was a special thing for me all probably get a tat of that eye


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

throwdo said:


> G
> 
> Glad to hear that im looking to get some lucy soon just trying to get something special that all seeing eye was the best iv ever had it was a special thing for me all probably get a tat of that eye


You know where to get more of that all seeing eye stuff ?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Wish i could but sadly no he had liquid lsd im very sad i didn't buy a vial


----------



## throwdo (Apr 25, 2017)

Tryed to get ahold of him the other day i hope he resurfaces


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Tryed to get ahold of him the other day i hope he resurfaces


God bless Him...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 26, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> God bless Him...


He's fine . . . lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

<3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. I usually end up wanting to take more. lol

*20 mics-* first level threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high. Very mild sensory enhancement. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
Cannabis + LSD = amazing - but be careful... *cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effect DRAMATICALLY* [good and bad- _typically if One IS an experienced LSD/cannabis user, it almost always ends up good / thought provoking / blissful time_.] 
*Level 1* - a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke}


*30 mics-* still first level threshold, a lot like 20 mics, some euphoria and body high. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose [deep, philosophical conservations/thoughts]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Smoking / Eating cannabis at this dose is awesome. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. ~ Easier to handle, [set and setting]. 
~ A good dose for amping One's energy/empathy and creating a more creative head space. [ microdose ]


*40 mics-*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD but it is mild, it wouldn’t ever be considered a tripping dose. Euphoria. Cerebral head change. This is like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. [ Some use this as a microdose but not as effective as 50-75 micrograms ] -like being really high on cannabis with no tolerance or a low mushroom dose [0.5 grams]
~* Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics like mdma] 


*50 mics -* Intense energy shift during come up / peak, A lot more sensitive to energy, thought patterns are noticeably altered, visuals are obvious but very mild. ~ Slow come up. Intuition/awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [shimmering lights, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], increase of energy, and sensory enhancement. ~ The Third Eye starts opening. Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%]
Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation/prayer.
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose. 
One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.* [ some use as an _effective_ microdose ]


*60 mics- =* "Trip" threshold: even though some could argue. This dose lasts about 6-8 hours. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis especially with no tolerance. 
*Level 1 - Level 2* The typical _low_ quality blotter. [ some use as a microdose... some use a a tripping dose ]


*90 mics- *Mild-common visuals, Floating Ribbon, air particles / fractal designs [rapidly changing colors, CEV and OEV , eating or smoking high doses of cannabis increases this visual].- Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns, mild confusion can happen.= Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails.
Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms
~* Level 2* {this is when microdoses dont become so micro, trips always happen at this dosage}


*110 mics- *This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects.
Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Common visuals [breathing/rippling/ruffling textures]. Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual enhancement / acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, some color hue alterations, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Chakra enhancement [good/bad] ~
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics-* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. Mild shimmering, glitter fractals are seen at the peak, [open and closed eye visual]. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Profound visions and insight. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Intuition increased: meditation, prayer, and focus is amplified. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. This dose can be quite intense at the peak and can be handled by almost anyone even though there have been reports of some freaking out.
Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~
*Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~* Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms.
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.


*~200-300ug-* effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, shimmering, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-11 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak.
Effects and visuals can come back using cannabis during come down - *Level 2- 3*
[potent edible thc oil works very well] ~ this dosage is a lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms [dried]


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Pulsating, colorful air energy that rapidly flutters into different shapes / colors. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong cartoon world / visual enhancements. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions.
Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Real life texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~* Level 2 - 3*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

*300 mics- *Going on 300+ micrograms and up, is where things start getting REALLY intense… Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. However, this is starting to get to a level where One could freak out OR bliss out; depending on the SET AND SETTING. Sensitive to environment but very controlled unless combined with other substances like MDMA. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces [like looking into a bluebird sky, One can see the pearly gates to Heaven]. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement feels good]. Third Eye vision amplifier. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] Natural perception filter/barrier is slightly dropped. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] - Sensitive emotions / thought interactions. ~ 2-4 tabs of legit/quality LSD
[ This is a great tripping dose even though it may be too high for some novice users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *This is where things start to get real and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be a slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *Level 3 -4*


*500 mics-* This dose WILL show anyone profound things, no matter what. [good or bad] - IT IS ADVISED FOR ONE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT LSD DOES AND HAVE GAINED EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING THIS DOSE OR HIGHER. ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Auditory "hallucinations" become so apparent they become real, [450 mics or lower will not offer this auditory effect.] BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - mild synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Your visual field is almost completely taken over by the most intricately woven fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Miles and miles of visual fractal depth.
There are many subtypes of these visual fractals: Micro/Macro cosms, The Pearly Gates of Heaven, Mandelbrots, the flower of life, sacred geometry, spirals, wave interference patterns, etc. ---- _People WILL think You are insane._
~The spiritual veil is lifted at this dose or higher [You see the truth good/bad]
Peak lasts 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*~500-800 mics -Okay, these doses are straight up getting into potentially life threatening territory *[spiritual, psychologically, mentally, and possibly even physically.] If the tripper is not experienced with LSD these doses can beVERY psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.
~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Objects can morph into other objects. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, _People WILL think You are insane._ some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.* Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.*
*Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip. -_ People WILL think You are insane._

*800 mics- WARNING: this dose can potentially ruin someones life. *
Mischievous, breathtaking visuals. Ghosts or apparitions can appear if Your set / setting is haunted, both visually and auditory]. Cannabis, cigarette, or incense smoke can be manipulated by the visuals in a spectacular / terrifying way. Strong feeling of alien presence, possibly God. Entity contact is almost always possible, [depending on set and setting]. It's like the LSD allows the user to see through the veil of what normally cannot be perceived in a sober state of mind in the most profound ways possible. IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE BEFORE TAKING IT. It WILL show ANYONE such profound things that it literally could ruin someone's life forever... Talk about ignorance is bliss...* God Bless YOU.*


*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- Entity contact is possible.- *Level 4 -5*

*1200 mics-* "The saturation point" - This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality and very interesting things can happen. People have reported X-Ray vision [seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.] 
- Huge recollection of past, present, and future. - Out of Body experiences are quite common.
~~~ Extremely profound OEV and CEV experiences / visions ^
-------- The veil is so obviously lifted that it defies explanation and usually 
if You were to try to explain this to someone... They would think You are crazy, insane, or need mental help.
^ Which can cause a horrible reaction to One's new lifestyle change , aka taking this much LSD ^


*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 27, 2017)

yup ^


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2017)

That's if you don't hit psychosis. I once tripped for 24 hours straight off a normal dose. What a horrible trip. was lying in bed fully convinced the men in white coats were coming for me.





Hello, welcome to the mental health hotline.
If you are obsessive-compulsive, press 1 repeatedly.
If you are co-dependent, ask someone to press 2 for you.
If you have multiple personalities, press 3, 4, 5, and 6.
If you are paranoid, we know what you are and what you want. Stay on the line and we'll trace your call.
If you are delusional, press 7 and your call will be transferred to the mothership.
If you are schizophrenic, listen carefully and a small voice will tell you which number to press.
If you are a depressive, it doesn’t matter which button you press. No one will answer you.
If you are dyslexic, press 69696969.
If you have a nervous disorder, please fidget with the hash key until the beep. After the beep please wait for the beep.
If you have short-term memory loss, please try your call again later.
If you have low self-esteem, please hang up. All our operators are too busy to talk to you.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> That's if you don't hit psychosis. I once tripped for 24 hours straight off a normal dose. What a horrible trip. was lying in bed fully convinced the men in white coats were coming for me.


*^ YOU hear that ladies and germs ^ *
*A "NORMAL" DOSE*
Take the normal dose, they said... They said it was a normal dose... They said.​


----------



## throwdo (Apr 28, 2017)

Well a 100 aug is supposed to be the morm but iv went into crazt trips on it so know telling i think its your mindset


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2017)

Lol, I am bipolar and quite mental, but didn't know it at the time. So, broken mindset, check.
Part of why I don't do acid anymore.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 29, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-much-acid-should-i-take-lsd-dosage-are-you-taking-too-much.931009/

Are You Taking Too Much ACID / Lsd ? ^


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2017)

Naah, was back in the day, before bromo started going around.
As I said I hit a state of psychosis, there comes a point where you can't see where the LSD ends and mental health problems start.
I'm not blaming acid though, I have always been nuts and have had some mindblowing good trips.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Bongwater your always talking out your head lol you cant tell threw a pc screen what someone took are if there drugs are real


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a single tab of lsd lasting 24 hrs doesn't sound weird to you?


Only if it's not, like.. 800+ micrograms, I'd imagine.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

Mescaline > Acid.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

If you have schyc problems then hew nos and it could of been dipped heavey aswell


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If you have schyc problems then hew nos and it could of been dipped heavey aswell





throwdo said:


> Bongwater your always talking out your head lol you cant tell threw a pc screen what someone took are if there drugs are real


Not even trying to fuck with you, but do you distort your spelling purposefully, or is your English really that deficient? No offense.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

Its called dyslexia


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

I can read fine but words get scrambled


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u took one tab and tripped balls for 24 hours? i guarantee you that was strong tab of bromo-dragonfly because lsd only lasts 7 hours with a 4-5 hour comedown
> 
> 
> Bromo-Dragonfly Duration
> ...


D00d, yer facts R bullshit.

LSD can last anywhere from 8 - 24 hours. Depending on dosage.

I ate 500 micrograms once and _the peak_ lasted 6-7 hours


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Naah, was back in the day, before bromo started going around.
> As I said I hit a state of psychosis, there comes a point where you can't see where the LSD ends and mental health problems start.
> I'm not blaming acid though, I have always been nuts and have had some mindblowing good trips.


Sounds like some lazy ass acid You had there...

"DO NOT EAT THE BROWN ACID!!!! i repeat DO NOT eat the brown acid."
~Woodstock 1969


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't know what if any problems the acid had. Actually, come to think of it one other guy in our group also had quite a bad trip that night.
I have no reason to make up shit I did 20 years ago, I'm just telling you what happened.

People don't normally go around chopping other people up on mushrooms, but every now and again it happens.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't know what if any problems the acid had. Actually, come to think of it one other guy in our group also had quite a bad trip that night.
> I have no reason to make up shit I did 20 years ago, I'm just telling you what happened.
> 
> People don't normally go around chopping other people up on mushrooms, but every now and again it happens.


Yea there is a vid on youtube about rappers and rockstars commiting murders whenf high on hallucinogen pcp and shrooms and stuff there is a documentary about it sometimes people loose it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 29, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> D00d, yer facts R bullshit.
> 
> LSD can last anywhere from 8 - 24 hours. Depending on dosage.
> 
> I ate 500 micrograms once and _the peak_ lasted 6-7 hours


Yeah for real...

Bromo, nbomes, DOC and any RESEARCH CHEMICAL could last 24+ hours....
LSD is like half of that.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 2, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Only if it's not, like.. 800+ micrograms, I'd imagine.


For real. This guy knows whats up.



ANC said:


> That's if you don't hit psychosis. I once tripped for 24 hours straight off a normal dose. What a horrible trip. was lying in bed fully convinced the men in white coats were coming for me.





HeatlessBBQ said:


> *^ YOU hear that ladies and germs ^ *
> *A "NORMAL" DOSE*
> Take the normal dose, they said... They said it was a normal dose... They said.​


LSD peaks can last up to 6-12 hours depending on dose. [ 450 ugs - 1,200+ ugs ]

Ever heard of a thumbprint ? Bet those peaks last at least a day...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

wow... ummm i'mma listen to @WildCard008 ^

new batches of LSD going around 
say they are 100 micrograms - 190 micrograms a tab. 
[ depending on what batch You get ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. I usually end up wanting to take more. lol

*20 mics-* first level threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high. Very mild sensory enhancement. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
Cannabis + LSD = amazing - but be careful... *cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effect DRAMATICALLY* [good and bad- _typically if One IS an experienced LSD/cannabis user, it almost always ends up good / thought provoking / blissful time_.] 
*Level 1* - a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke}


*30 mics-* still first level threshold, a lot like 20 mics, some euphoria and body high. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose [deep, philosophical conservations/thoughts]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Smoking / Eating cannabis at this dose is awesome. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. ~ Easier to handle, [set and setting]. 
~ A good dose for amping One's energy/empathy and creating a more creative head space. [ microdose ]


*40 mics-*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD but it is mild, it wouldn’t ever be considered a tripping dose. Euphoria. Cerebral head change. This is like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. [ Some use this as a microdose but not as effective as 50-75 micrograms ] -like being really high on cannabis with no tolerance or a low mushroom dose [0.5 grams]
~* Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics like mdma] 


*50 mics -* Intense energy shift during come up / peak, A lot more sensitive to energy, thought patterns are noticeably altered, visuals are obvious but very mild. ~ Slow come up. Intuition/awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [shimmering lights, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], increase of energy, and sensory enhancement. ~ The Third Eye starts opening. Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%]
Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation/prayer.
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose. 
One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.* [ some use as an _effective_ microdose ]


*60 mics- =* "Trip" threshold: even though some could argue. This dose lasts about 6-8 hours. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis especially with no tolerance. 
*Level 1 - Level 2* The typical _low_ quality blotter. [ some use as a microdose... some use a a tripping dose ]


*90 mics- *Mild-common visuals, Floating Ribbon, air particles / fractal designs [rapidly changing colors, CEV and OEV , eating or smoking high doses of cannabis increases this visual].- Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns, mild confusion can happen.= Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails.
Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms
~* Level 2* {this is when microdoses dont become so micro, trips always happen at this dosage}


*110 mics- *This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects.
Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Common visuals [breathing/rippling/ruffling textures]. Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual enhancement / acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, some color hue alterations, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Chakra enhancement [good/bad] ~
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics-* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. Mild shimmering, glitter fractals are seen at the peak, [open and closed eye visual]. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Profound visions and insight. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Intuition increased: meditation, prayer, and focus is amplified. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. This dose can be quite intense at the peak and can be handled by almost anyone even though there have been reports of some freaking out.
Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~
*Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~* Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms.
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.


*~200-300ug-* effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, shimmering, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-11 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak.
Effects and visuals can come back using cannabis during come down - *Level 2- 3*
[potent edible thc oil works very well] ~ this dosage is a lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms [dried]


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Pulsating, colorful air energy that rapidly flutters into different shapes / colors. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong cartoon world / visual enhancements. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions.
Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Real life texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~* Level 2 - 3*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

*300 mics- *Going on 300+ micrograms and up, is where things start getting REALLY intense… Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. However, this is starting to get to a level where One could freak out OR bliss out; depending on the SET AND SETTING. Sensitive to environment but very controlled unless combined with other substances like MDMA. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces [like looking into a bluebird sky, One can see the pearly gates to Heaven]. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement feels good]. Third Eye vision amplifier. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] Natural perception filter/barrier is slightly dropped. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] - Sensitive emotions / thought interactions. ~ 2-4 tabs of legit/quality LSD
[ This is a great tripping dose even though it may be too high for some novice users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *This is where things start to get real and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be a slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *Level 3 -4*


*500 mics-* This dose WILL show anyone profound things, no matter what. [good or bad] - IT IS ADVISED FOR ONE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT LSD DOES AND HAVE GAINED EXPERIENCE BEFORE TAKING THIS DOSE OR HIGHER. ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Auditory "hallucinations" become so apparent they become real, [450 mics or lower will not offer this auditory effect.] BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - mild synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Your visual field is almost completely taken over by the most intricately woven fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Miles and miles of visual fractal depth.
There are many subtypes of these visual fractals: Micro/Macro cosms, The Pearly Gates of Heaven, Mandelbrots, the flower of life, sacred geometry, spirals, wave interference patterns, etc. ---- _People WILL think You are insane._
~The spiritual veil is lifted at this dose or higher [You see the truth good/bad]
Peak lasts 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*~500-800 mics -Okay, these doses are straight up getting into potentially life threatening territory *[spiritual, psychologically, mentally, and possibly even physically.] If the tripper is not experienced with LSD these doses can beVERY psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.
~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour, very noticeable tryptamine shakes/body movements, things can start talking to You. Objects can morph into other objects. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting, extremely sensitive to environment and temperature, _People WILL think You are insane._ some confusion at onset, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, beautiful CEV's, body/time/self distortions, ideas of self coming and going, PROFOUND insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, confident, ecstatic), very strange ideas and behavior. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.* Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.*
*Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them. Blending of the senses. Intense Closed and Open eye visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Time becomes meaningless at certain parts of the trip. -_ People WILL think You are insane._

*800 mics- WARNING: this dose can potentially ruin someones life. *
Mischievous, breathtaking visuals. Ghosts or apparitions can appear if Your set / setting is haunted, both visually and auditory]. Cannabis, cigarette, or incense smoke can be manipulated by the visuals in a spectacular / terrifying way. Strong feeling of alien presence, possibly God. Entity contact is almost always possible, [depending on set and setting]. It's like the LSD allows the user to see through the veil of what normally cannot be perceived in a sober state of mind in the most profound ways possible. IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE BEFORE TAKING IT. It WILL show ANYONE such profound things that it literally could ruin someone's life forever... Talk about ignorance is bliss...* God Bless YOU.*


*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- Entity contact is possible.- *Level 4 -5*

*1200 mics-* "The saturation point" - This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality and very interesting things can happen. People have reported X-Ray vision [seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.] 
- Huge recollection of past, present, and future. - Out of Body experiences are quite common.
~~~ Extremely profound OEV and CEV experiences / visions ^
-------- The veil is so obviously lifted that it defies explanation and usually 
if You were to try to explain this to someone... They would think You are crazy, insane, or need mental help.
^ Which can cause a horrible reaction to One's new lifestyle change , aka taking this much LSD ^


*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2017)

It's only a number


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It's only a number


*NO IT IS NOT !!!!!*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 3, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (May 4, 2017)

I ate so many mushrooms last night that I got all Me jew gold stolen from Me.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 6, 2017)

Whoa. ^ what was that 6-7 grams dried ?


----------



## Kevin Harvey (May 6, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 7, 2017)

*^ Paul Stanley ^




*


----------



## ovo (May 7, 2017)

*^ Ted Levine ^*


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LSD should not be taken more than once a month.
> 
> I know people who have successfully tripped off the same dose of the same acid a few days after previous trip.
> even though this should not be done. it can be done.
> ...


Why once a month? Just curious.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 8, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Why once a month? Just curious.


I wrote that back in 2011.... My views have changed since then...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 9, 2017)

~-~-~ Update ~-~-~
*I have been eating LSD every day for 21 days now... *
...and counting...

The first batch I got was on 4/20, I purchased 2-3 doses.
one tab was white fluff and the other two was needlepoint, allegedly.

The second batch I got was allegedly needlepoint and white fluff too but got more.
I had many profound visions and deep insights into My life.
*However, My Mother decided to shove reality into My face and crush My dreams.*
But it's okay, She still has My heart. Its gon' take a long time to get back My t*hird eye* dough.

Confidence will get You places as long as You have a hard shell of letting people beat You uP^

I still have some of that batch and been microdosing even since My dreams were crushed.
Now it is time to start My other dream... Becoming Bill Gate's *supervisor*. <---------


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (May 11, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ , you remind Me of Gimli from LOTR.


----------



## ovo (May 11, 2017)

Bill Gate's supervisor? Ma kushed your dreams?! Y'all need better weed


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2017)

ovo said:


> Bill Gate's supervisor? Ma kushed your dreams?! Y'all need better weed


Si SeniOr. 

and yeah... the weed industry loves their money.


----------



## throwdo (May 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Love that eye no it well


----------



## throwdo (May 12, 2017)

What are we gunna do bbq ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Love that eye no it well


Did You see or talk to the all seeing eye while on any of that LSD You had with the all seeing artwork ?



throwdo said:


> What are we gunna do bbq ?


About what ? Legalizing ?


----------



## throwdo (May 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did You see or talk to the all seeing eye while on any of that LSD You had with the all seeing artwork ?
> 
> 
> About what ? Legalizing ?


Well i think i seen and talked to it i def had dif experiences on it like dif highs all together i mean the trip changed on dif days it was very un aproached id say you never new what you where going get they were said to be 150 aug but they seemed much stronger than any lsd iv encountered and very thought prevoking iv still yet to find anything that matched it all def be looking for something similar in the future lsd is easy to come buy but that was excelent lsd and on legalizing it yea not shure will see that


----------



## throwdo (May 12, 2017)

Emotions played a major role in the all seeing eye very trippy shit it is almost unexplainable


----------



## electricslide (May 12, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ !!!! Trippy night tomorrow , 750 mics of Lucy (at least I'm told their 150 a hit) and an undecided amount of shrooms . At least an 8th , maybe more. How many days you taken lsd straight so far?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 14, 2017)

electricslide said:


> @HeatlessBBQ !!!! Trippy night tomorrow , 750 mics of Lucy (at least I'm told their 150 a hit) and an undecided amount of shrooms . At least an 8th , maybe more. How many days you taken lsd straight so far?


How did THAT go ?!?!? lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

I think its time toget some shrooms .


----------



## throwdo (May 16, 2017)

Been a decade for me lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Been a decade for me lol


Those are powerful things... They are.


----------



## throwdo (May 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Those are powerful things... They are.


 I remember getting so high id think i was perma frying id like to grow my own and actually dry them out and weigh them so id know my dosage iv always picked wild ones and just throw them in the pot and cook and drink up i make a dark tea that light you up i wonder if i was taking to much ? Never new the real dosage


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 16, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I remember getting so high id think i was perma frying id like to grow my own and actually dry them out and weigh them so id know my dosage iv always picked wild ones and just throw them in the pot and cook and drink up i make a dark tea that light you up i wonder if i was taking to much ? Never new the real dosage


What a way to grow !


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 17, 2017)

*MICRODOSE UPDATE:*
This thread is dedicated to the research of *LSD* - lysergic acid diethylamide.
The most common way to take *LSD* [ acid ] is to have a "_trip_" [ *30 - 400 micrograms* ].
There is new research going on about *microdosing* acid. [ *5 - 25 micrograms* ]
*Microdosing* *LSD* is much different than having a trip on normal or heavy doses [ 400+ micrograms ].

I have been experimenting the last *25+ days *by eating *LSD* _every single day._
The majority of the days are *microdoses* [ *5 - 20 micrograms* ], _almost always work days_.
The days off of work, I have been taking _normal - moderate doses_. [ *75 - 160 micrograms* ]
So essentially I am *microdosing* Mon-Fri, and _tripping_ _every day_ on the weekends. ^
...for the last 25+ days.

*Why do I microdose LSD ?* ~ It's like drinking water or eating food. It is crucial energy to help stimulate One's awareness, motivation, inspiration, creativity, and ability to discern what they are doing in life... 
Not to mention, *microdosing* is way better than drinking a coffee, imo. Possibly even cheaper too. 
~ I consider Myself a very spiritual person and without LSD in My system every day... I feel without a spirit... I feel drained, sucked dry of the world around Me. Even if this spirit is negative, I want that spirit to come back and it can only come back when I am only LSD. Without LSD, I feel empty... I feel alone. I feel no guidance at all what so ever. when I am without LSD I am a depressing mess that wants to give up on life.

I have no idea why LSD is not legal while coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol are... Cannabis is now being legalized. Is this the start of the legalization of drugs? Donald Trump doesnt mind the idea of candy flipping... However, He has no idea what that mixture is...yet. 

*Why do I trip on LSD ?* ~ I enjoying exploring My mind and I am quite obsessed with divine intervention.

I love You all.
~ BBQ


----------



## electricslide (May 17, 2017)

The last paragraph you wrote , why do you trip ? . I've been trying to explain to my dad this. He like to trip and everything. But he's also an alcoholic, and insists on taking 1 tab or just a couple gs of shrooms and drinking 10+ beers threw out the trip. I try to get him to take a large dose and NOT drink and just chill, learn something. He thinks it's partytime when he trips. It's rather frustrating because he's loud and wants to control the show. I on the other hand wanna take a heavy dose and explore my inner self . 

I feel like he's kinds disrespectful to the spirits . I wish more people could understand how beneficial these things are. It can help so many people and always has something to show one if only they sit back and listen . 

Hope all is well @HeatlessBBQ , you always provide informational reads i think your truly doing the right thing by sharing the things you do . I struggle to put my thoughts into words , and explaining why I do the things I do. 

My dad can't figure out why I take such heavy doses and thinks it's a waste.. he's never been as far as I , I feel like there's so much to learn from it . But I can't explain the places I've been or the benefits from traveling so far . Idk maybe one day others will


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 18, 2017)

electricslide said:


> The last paragraph you wrote , why do you trip ? . I've been trying to explain to my dad this. He like to trip and everything. But he's also an alcoholic, and insists on taking 1 tab or just a couple gs of shrooms and drinking 10+ beers threw out the trip. I try to get him to take a large dose and NOT drink and just chill, learn something. He thinks it's partytime when he trips. It's rather frustrating because he's loud and wants to control the show. I on the other hand wanna take a heavy dose and explore my inner self .
> 
> I feel like he's kinds disrespectful to the spirits . I wish more people could understand how beneficial these things are. It can help so many people and always has something to show one if only they sit back and listen .
> 
> ...


Straight up duder.
*Alcohol can be a very big distraction during a psychedelic trip.*

I recommend ketamine over something like booze.
I rather see colors while throwing it up and remember it.
instead of a dull, unconscious vomit.


----------



## visajoe1 (May 18, 2017)

concur on the ketamine and cid. last time i did that i waited until i felt a little come down, then a couple bumps of k, and zing! hello! back in the game


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 18, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> concur on the ketamine and cid. last time i did that i waited until i felt a little come down, then a couple bumps of k, and zing! hello! back in the game


Do You feel that the K gets rid of the LSD's anxiety and fearful attributes ?
I always seem to be more grounded mixing ketamine with LSD.
Even though it can throw One's head into a frenzy at high doses. [ LSD included]


----------



## visajoe1 (May 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You feel that the K gets rid of the LSD's anxiety and fearful attributes ?
> I always seem to be more grounded mixing ketamine with LSD.
> Even though it can throw One's head into a frenzy at high doses. [ LSD included]


It was a long time ago bro. But what I remember is two things specifically: the trip seemed to be reignited like i was in hour 3, and depth perception was worse. The ground seemed really high, my friend and I were stuck on that, lol

But, K is a tranquilizer, so it would make sense to relieve anxiety and make you feel grounded. I dont remember feeling more edgy, like we sometimes can when we're on a good one. Good times!


----------



## electricslide (May 18, 2017)

Oh how I wish I could get some k, that's another one on my bucket list. Man you guys are so lucky so have access to some of these things lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Hope all is well @HeatlessBBQ , you always provide informational reads i think your truly doing the right thing by sharing the things you do .


Very grateful that people like YOU are gaining benefit from the research provided within these threads.


----------



## electricslide (May 19, 2017)

Absolutely I definitely have learned alot from your post. I hope more people are also learning


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 20, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Absolutely I definitely have learned alot from your post. I hope more people are also learning


They are.  One at a time.

It takes a steady flow of patience and passion.


----------



## Devilsplace (May 20, 2017)

Great read indeed


----------



## electricslide (May 21, 2017)

Indeed lots of patience


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

That is why I no longer take high doses of LSD. because Im not a dumbass.

*Psychedsubstance taught Me how to microdose and it is really working out well for me.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

*500 micrograms + of LSD can potentially ruin someones life*
and / or end up as a homeless person


----------



## electricslide (May 21, 2017)

I got a couple more hits this weekend prolly gonna eat a couple hits this weekend. I personally don't enjoy small doses of shrooms or lsd, I feel like I get stuck in between worlds or something it's easier for me to relax at higher doses... do you think that is a bad thing?


----------



## electricslide (May 21, 2017)

I mean I only take an when I'm at home and know I have nothing to worry about. The worse that happened was I pissed my self on like 9 gs of cubes lol . I am generally pretty responsible about my trips, not to say I haven't had some rough trips b4 , but nothing I couldn't handle


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I got a couple more hits this weekend prolly gonna eat a couple hits this weekend. I personally don't enjoy small doses of shrooms or lsd, I feel like I get stuck in between worlds or something it's easier for me to relax at higher doses... do you think that is a bad thing?


What ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

*500 micrograms + of LSD can potentially ruin someones life*
and / or end up as a homeless person


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 21, 2017)

yo @HeatlessBBQ i was wondering what do u do while tripping?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> yo @HeatlessBBQ i was wondering what do u do while tripping?


Honestly... I have divine intervention and play tricks on my imaginary friends.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 21, 2017)

...and whatever comes first to My head.


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Honestly... I have divine intervention and play tricks on my imaginary friends.


what? lol


----------



## electricslide (May 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What ?


I got some more L this weekend so next weekend I plan on tripping again. And I was saying I like taking large doses , because small doses have me feeling like I'm in between like almost tripping but not really. And feels very stressful , I feel i benefit from larger doses.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

dope


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

*500 micrograms + of LSD can potentially ruin someones life
and / or end up as a homeless person*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

*SWIM = Someone Who Isn't Me*
SWIM went to the mental hospital after taking 4 hits of WoW [blank LSD blotter].
Apparently each dose is at least 100 micrograms.
The night started out fine but once the second peak hit, things went horribly wrong...
*He dropped all FOUR doses, at once, around 6 p.m. last night.*
We were all hanging out at My buddies apartment and around 8 p.m...
like clockwork is where it all happened...

SWIM's friend and I only took 2 doses each. So We both were flying but not as high as SWIM was.... We were all smoking and watching stoner movies. and SWIM went to the rest room.
Thought nothing of it except about 20 minutes later, SWIM was still missing.
Thought and wondered what was taking Him so long... Figured He was taking a long poop...
About 15 more minutes passed and SWIM was still gone....Around this time,
My friend and I went up to the restroom to see where and what SWIM was doing...

We heard gargling and spitting noises. My buddy opened the door and SWIM was throwing up.
We asked Him if He was fine and He just looked at Us with tears in His eyes, looking helpless.
I could most definitely read that SWIM was not fine but sensed this was happening for a reason. He kept heaving and moaning until He threw up the last bit He could...
I asked Him if all He took was LSD and He nodded and said "Yeah , and the pot We smoked."

After SWIM cleaned Himself up, We gave SWIM some time alone to catch His breathe.
and went back downstairs to eat some more brownies and get Him some water... 
The moment both Our feet hit the bottom of the stairs;
instantly We heard crashing and banging like SWIM was throwing Himself around the bathroom.... We ran back up stairs and that is exactly what He was doing.
Literally throwing Himself into the walls and shelves. Every item in the room was on the floor at this point... SWIM's friend grabs SWIM and tries to hold Him down but that was no use.
after that... SWIM threw Himself out of the room and flew down the stairs screaming
*"THEY ARE HERE. THE APOCALYPSE IS HERE. THE CONSPIRACY IS TRUE"*
We chased after Him down the stairs and He ends up running out the front door to quick for Us to even think or make a choice to stop Him...

SWIM goes running down the street in pure insanity / panic mode.

Unfortunately, this happened so fast that both SWIM's friend and I could not stop Him from running out the door. We had no idea how manic He was on acid or not... We figured it was the amount of LSD He was on. ~ He ended up getting arrested because He got naked and someone called the cops on Him and SWIM even ended up punching one of the cops in the face... SWIM said that the cop was not on His team and not actually helping.
SWIM seemed very threatened and scared that the cops were "trying to help him"

SWIM was calm when He was first put into hand cuffs but the copS really WERE being a fucking jerks. The whole thing is not fair TO ME, in My eyes... I wish I could have done more...
but there was no possible way; unless I ended up hurting My buddies friend, myself and / or getting arrested too... I guess I may have not done a good enough job to calm Him down but He was manic to say the least. He even scared Me... God bless His soul.

I have never seen anyone so scared in My entire life.
He basically went into a panic attack.
The whole scenario reminded Me some mental hospital movie.
Like some mental patient, completely trapped and boxed in.
All freedoms taken away and looking that moments before He *was* free...
I cannot even imagine what that feeling must be like...

*It was like watching a small tinny, tiny part of the holocaust.*
*~~~~~~~ Horrible... Absolutely horrible.*

*God bless anyone that decides to take 500+ MICROGRAMS OF LSD*


----------



## macsnax (May 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> *SWIM = Someone Who Isn't Me*
> SWIM went to the mental hospital after taking 4 hits of WoW [blank LSD blotter].
> ...


I would think anybody would loose it taking that much.


----------



## skuba (May 22, 2017)

I ate 1 hit at about midnight the other night, during set break at a show. I was already feeling high before I ate it and was seeing tracers when I went in the bathroom. We'd been smoking and drinking a little whiskey as well.

I got so damn high off that one hit, when we got back to the hotel I laid down and was completely enveloped into a detailed psychedelic pattern and felt like I merged with it/everything. Woke up and was still getting open eye pattern visuals..

My friend took the same amount as I did and did not get nearly as high.

Now about a week ago I ate 2 hits of some WoW and went to work and didn't get nearly as high as the 1 hit at the show. Different acid though.

I guess my point is that sometimes micrograms don't matter. I've been higher off of 1 hit than I have off of 5, and there are so many other factors that come into play. Sometimes you hit a wormhole or some shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

skuba said:


> I ate 1 hit at about midnight the other night, during set break at a show. I was already feeling high before I ate it and was seeing tracers when I went in the bathroom. We'd been smoking and drinking a little whiskey as well.
> 
> I got so damn high off that one hit, when we got back to the hotel I laid down and was completely enveloped into a detailed psychedelic pattern and felt like I merged with it/everything. Woke up and was still getting open eye pattern visuals..
> 
> ...


Jesus Bless YOU, @skuba .
I feel Your energy and We will be chilling together in the winners circle.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> yo @HeatlessBBQ i was wondering what do u do while tripping?








but for real... I make people think... *That is what I do when I trip.*

_Levying water footprints for ne people to think about in 100 years from now..._
also btw ... I am 55 years old.... Canada sounds nice about this time of year...

Time to move.....AGAIN....


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

i want to trip on lsd again so bad fucking sick of this weed shit


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

skuba said:


> I ate 1 hit at about midnight the other night, during set break at a show. I was already feeling high before I ate it and was seeing tracers when I went in the bathroom. We'd been smoking and drinking a little whiskey as well.
> 
> I got so damn high off that one hit, when we got back to the hotel I laid down and was completely enveloped into a detailed psychedelic pattern and felt like I merged with it/everything. Woke up and was still getting open eye pattern visuals..
> 
> ...


well lsd tolerance goes up extremely fast but yea lsd can be overly strong been after having a 150ug tab hit me twice as hard as supposedly 300ug you should always start with 1 tab to test the potency im lucky i never took two of those extra strength tabs


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

lsd shouldn't have a taste what so ever


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> i want to trip on lsd again so bad fucking sick of this weed shit


El Oh L !!!!

YOU are not smoking proper WEED if YOU are saying such things...



boozer-woozer said:


> well lsd tolerance goes up extremely fast but yea lsd can be overly strong been after having a 150ug tab hit me twice as hard as supposedly 300ug you should always start with 1 tab to test the potency im lucky i never took two of those extra strength tabs


LSD's tolerance can go down just as fast.  mwahahaha

Danktoker LIVES


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

*500 micrograms + of LSD can potentially ruin someones life*
and / or end up as a homeless person


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> El Oh L !!!!
> 
> YOU are not smoking proper WEED if YOU are saying such things...


nah i smoke kush sick and tired of indica and sick and tired of having to smoke it outside cause people are so fuckin scared of weed smell


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

even saying that though im still craving some after 6 years of smoking as much as possible im addicted as fuck, alcohol too


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

i really need a good ol melt on acid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> nah i smoke kush sick and tired of indica and sick and tired of having to smoke it outside cause people are so fuckin scared of weed smell


Here here on that!!!!


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

bongzer wongzer 


At 103, I'm like hey, why not, and got some running shoes. Something to go with my track/leisure suit. 

Time to tear up some asphalt and get fit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

ovo said:


> bongzer wongzer
> 
> 
> At 103, I'm like hey, why not, and got some running shoes. Something to go with my track/leisure suit.
> ...






Singing every single word to this song while doing THIS^ live is humanly impossible.

*103 is a good age to pass away... especially if You are on LSD.*


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *You are on LSD.*


I have something sealed from a long time ago. There's only one way to discover if it's any good.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

ovo said:


> I have something sealed from a long time ago. There's only one way to discover if it's any good.


How much do You got there, matey ?


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *103 is a good*


...is a good temperature to find air conditioning.


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How much do You got there, matey ?


Two


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

it's paper, so don't have idea of exact amt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

ovo said:


> it's paper, so don't have idea of exact amt


I hope You have a .. divine time.


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

it's prolly shot after storing so ill wolf both


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 23, 2017)

you americans need to try pure canadian mdma crystal, the real stuff


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 24, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> you americans need to try pure canadian mdma crystal, the real stuff








Just sent a bunch out to Y'all from the Netherlands.
on the move
Seattle is looking really good this time of the year.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 24, 2017)

LSD in very low doses is a life saver.

Was over at a buddies house last night and all they could talk about was microdosing LSD.
Got kind of annoying. However, it seems to be an extremely important issue.

I'm not much of a tripper but it sounds scary as fuck.


----------



## macsnax (May 24, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> LSD in very low doses is a life saver.
> 
> Was over at a buddies house last night and all they could talk about was microdosing LSD.
> Got kind of annoying. However, it seems to be an extremely important issue.
> ...


If you think it's going to be scary, maybe don't do it. You might have a bad time.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 24, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (May 24, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> LSD in very low doses is a life saver.
> 
> Was over at a buddies house last night and all they could talk about was microdosing LSD.
> Got kind of annoying. However, it seems to be an extremely important issue.
> ...


not scary at all as long as you have a good relaxed environment, you don't hallucinate as hard as you'd think, its the way you think on it that freaks ppl out some ppl believe the delusional thoughts that cross they're mind and freak out instead of just telling yourself you're high as a kite and you're okay lol


----------



## WildCard008 (May 24, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> not scary at all as long as you have a good relaxed environment, you don't hallucinate as hard as you'd think, its the way you think on it that freaks ppl out some ppl believe the delusional thoughts that cross they're mind and freak out instead of just telling yourself you're high as a kite and you're okay lol


Idk mayun... You must have a really strong mind to be doing things like that...
No matter how relaxed Your environment is.

What are LSD hallucinations like ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (May 24, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> Idk mayun... You must have a really strong mind to be doing things like that...
> No matter how relaxed Your environment is.
> 
> What are LSD hallucinations like ?





















nah im prone to severe depression and never had a problem with lsd what so ever, always a extremely euphoric melted feeling with no negative thoughts, i love it i usually can't stop smiling on it lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2017)

Oh shit mr wolfwater


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (May 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


fake and gay


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2017)

oozing and oozing more.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 24, 2017)

*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more. lol

*20 mics-* *MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low to be used as a " trip ". Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
*Cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effects DRAMATICALLY *
a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke} *Level 1* -


*30 mics-* " *Tripping " threshold*~- A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing._ Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for interesting things to happen. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. -~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Visuals are obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] - Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*


*60 mics- =* This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.
*Level 1 - Level 2* The typical _low_ quality blotter.


*90 mics- *This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*110 mics- " common tripping threshold " ~ *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. People have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. ~ Spiritual cord is found. At Higher doses this cord gets more interesting... Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics -* The typical 1-2 tabs and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. ----Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Meaningful Insight into One's own life. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


*200 mics - 300 mics :* UNDER CONSTRUCTION


*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms.
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Actual texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~* Level 2 - 3*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 24, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Colorful trails and after imaging. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with. OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement / stretching feels good].Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2-4 tabs of legit / quality LSD *[ This is a great tripping dose ] *Level 2- 3*



*400 mics- *This is where things start to get real, heavy, and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. Ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation; this could be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.
*More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ]
*Level 2 - 3


*
*~500-800 mics * *- *These doses can be VERY psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. ~ Jaw clenching ~ Things can start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane._ Feeling of loosing One's body. Astral Projections are possible. PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, relieved, unsure, courageous, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *After effects last 24+ hours. *
*A lot of tiredness next day.* It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics-* *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE *~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. ~ BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], All You can see is glitter / futuristic visual improvements / designs. Fractal patterns lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Auditory hallucinations with EDM sounds ~
*WARNING: **500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what.
[good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours.
Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena, this can be very unpleasant / overwhelming for some. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them... *Good luck*. <3 ~ Synesthesia aka Blending of the senses. Intense CEV and OEV containing patterns / designs from any culture imaginable. Time becomes meaningless, especially if there is no tolerance.


*800 mics- *Terrifying, overwhelming visuals. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Oceanic connectedness to the consciousness.


*1000 mics-* * ~ *Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. *Hell or Heaven type scenarios.* Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what, even if it scares the living puke out of You. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people _will_ think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported X-Ray vision [ seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]


*1500 mics-* *It is EXTREMELY dangerous for anyone to do this dose. YOU COULD POSSIBLY END UP KILLING YOURSELF AND/OR SOMEONE ELSE ! ! !* ~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## skuba (May 25, 2017)

I microdosed lsd every 3 days for almost a year. In conclusion, I think it's better just to get high as fuck. Someone used to say "don't diddle the dose," don't be scared of the water, dive the fuck in!

Microdosing is effective for an energy boost and promotes creative thinking, but if you really get high and cross over to the other side, the effects are exponentially stronger and will benefit you for weeks or longer.

No one wants a "bad trip" but the bad trip is showing you things about yourself, environment, and psyche that you need to be aware of. Find where the bad feelings or thoughts are coming from and you can start to heal


----------



## electricslide (May 25, 2017)

skuba said:


> I microdosed lsd every 3 days for almost a year. In conclusion, I think it's better just to get high as fuck. Someone used to say "don't diddle the dose," don't be scared of the water, dive the fuck in!
> 
> Microdosing is effective for an energy boost and promotes creative thinking, but if you really get high and cross over to the other side, the effects are exponentially stronger and will benefit you for weeks or longer.
> 
> No one wants a "bad trip" but the bad trip is showing you things about yourself, environment, and psyche that you need to be aware of. Find where the bad feelings or thoughts are coming from and you can start to heal


I agree completely about the "bad trip " I think their more beneficial as teaches ppl more honestly


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 25, 2017)

*BLESS ANYONE WHO READS THIS THREAD*


----------



## macsnax (May 25, 2017)

Hell yeah man. Some of the experiences I've had tripping I could never put into words, until I've read it here.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Hell yeah man. Some of the experiences I've had tripping I could never put into words, until I've read it here.


Tripped the fuck out.

I feel lazy... This is only a beta version. 

*People are free to add, edit, rearrange anything they want.
or sharing is fun too. *spits loogie**


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2017)

*Tolerance Update:*
So as some of You may now know after past discussions...
The LSD floating around Today is much different than the LSD going around in 2011.
Purity AND potency. [ there is a difference .. most of the tabs ive been picking up are artwork, perforated ]
2011 is the year this thread was created. So I may contradict Myself Now a days compared to then.

So like stated in the first page's posts....
*LSD and Magic Mushroom's tolerance lasts 2-3 days at tripping doses.*

Recently, I have successfully microdosed LSD every day for a month [ 25-30 days ] .
Some days were tripping days. the rest of the days were microdose days.
All I can say is, if You have the acid floating around TODAY, You can get high on LSD EVERY SINGLE DAY.
with no tolerance... It is that pure AND potent compared to the acid in 2011.... Trust Me.
Unless You don't want to...

However, if You are wanting to trip every day [ 60 - 250+ micrograms ]
BLESS YOU. ^This can be very dangerous to You, Your mental health, and even physical health.
I don't even think the molecule itself will let You do that. *Please Be Careful ! ! !*

*I have gotten EXTREMELY angry and annoyed at the smallest things.*
*I assume this is due to low serotonin levels.*

*I wish YOU ALL wisdom and mindfulness throughout YOUR LSD journeys. I am happy to be researching this all for YOU. If YOU have any questions , I have an open PM box. much love and peace, mates. *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> fake and gay






Hey now... Watch Your mouth in front of the ladies.
I'll send *Tyrone* after yo ass.



abe supercro said:


> oozing and oozing more.


That makes Me wanna drink something green out of a vending machine.



skuba said:


> I microdosed lsd every 3 days for almost a year. In conclusion, I think it's better just to get high as fuck. Someone used to say "don't diddle the dose," don't be scared of the water, dive the fuck in!
> 
> Microdosing is effective for an energy boost and promotes creative thinking, but if you really get high and cross over to the other side, the effects are exponentially stronger and will benefit you for weeks or longer.
> 
> No one wants a "bad trip" but the bad trip is showing you things about yourself, environment, and psyche that you need to be aware of. Find where the bad feelings or thoughts are coming from and you can start to heal


What doses are YOU considering, brohammud?



electricslide said:


> I agree completely about the "bad trip " I think their more beneficial as teaches ppl more honestly


*This may be true but has influenced Me in a negative way.*


----------



## skuba (May 29, 2017)

Whatever dose works to put you in an alternate reality and break you out of your mental routine. I agree about using it too often, it bites back. LSD can abuse you if you abuse it.

I was microdosing to be more effective at work, but I had forgotten that it's a sacrement and shouldn't be abused or overused. 

But everybody is different


----------



## electricslide (May 29, 2017)

Friday I doses to paper hits of lsd , I guess to kinda time it down compared to large doses I always take when I trip. I gotta say 2 hits for me is a struggle as far as coming up. My anxiety was alot higher and I couldn't get comfortable for the first couple hours. It seems like that happens everytime I take a lower dose. I never have this problem when I take large doses of shrooms or my few high doses of lsd. I guess everyone is different tho


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2017)

skuba said:


> Whatever dose works to put you in an alternate reality and break you out of your mental routine. I agree about using it too often, it bites back. LSD can abuse you if you abuse it.
> 
> I was microdosing to be more effective at work, but I had forgotten that it's a sacrement and shouldn't be abused or overused.
> 
> But everybody is different


Microdosing for work is a great idea. 
Just over doing it...Isnt a good idea.

I honestly think One can microdose every single day and get away with it.
Not even joking... EVERY SINGLE DAY.
However, in incredibly low doses. Im talking 1-5 micrograms.


----------



## skuba (May 29, 2017)

@electricslide i get anxious on the come up too, then everything seems to smooth out eventually

@HeatlessBBQ how do you get a hit down to 1-5 mic?!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2017)

skuba said:


> @electricslide i get anxious on the come up too, then everything seems to smooth out eventually
> 
> @HeatlessBBQ how do you get a hit down to 1-5 mic?!


There are ways.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 30, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> fake and gay


That is some crazy insane type of shit there. By gally.


----------



## ovo (May 30, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 30, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3951760 View attachment 3951761


Bringing it back, oldies but goodies.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2017)

*Tolerance Update:*
So as some of You may now know after past discussions...
*There are 200 microgram DOSES floating around right now*
The LSD floating around Today is much different than the LSD going around in 2011. Purity AND potency. [ there is a difference .. most of the tabs ive been picking up are artwork, perforated ] 2011 is the year this thread was created. So I may contradict Myself Now a days compared to then. Doses are much more potent and stronger the year 2017 compared to years prior...

So like stated in the first page's posts....
*LSD and Magic Mushroom's tolerance lasts 2-3 days at tripping doses.*

Recently, I have successfully microdosed LSD every day for a month
[ 25-30 days ] Some days were tripping days. the rest of the days were microdose days. All I can say is, if You have the acid floating around TODAY, You can get high on LSD EVERY SINGLE DAY. with no tolerance... It is that pure AND potent compared to the acid in 2011.... Trust Me.
Unless You don't want to...

However, if You are wanting to trip every day [ 60 - 250+ micrograms ] BLESS YOU. ^This can be very dangerous to You, Your mental health, and even physical health. I don't even think the molecule itself will let You do that. *Please Be Careful ! ! !*

*I have gotten EXTREMELY angry and annoyed at the smallest things. I assume this is due to low serotonin levels.*

*I wish YOU ALL wisdom and mindfulness throughout YOUR LSD journeys. I am happy to be researching this all for YOU. 
If YOU have any questions , I have an open PM box. much love and peace, mates. *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2017)

*
5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more. lol

*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low to be used as a " trip ". Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
*Cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effects DRAMATICALLY *
a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke} *Level 1* -


*30 mics-*" *Tripping " threshold*~- A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing._ Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for interesting things to happen. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage.
-~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Visuals are obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] - Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~
Food smells/tastes amazing at this dose. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*


*60 mics- =* This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Shimmering, glitter fractals and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.
*Level 1 - Level 2* The typical _low_ quality blotter.


*90 mics- *This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*110 mics- " common tripping threshold " ~ *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. ~ Spiritual cord is found. At Higher doses this cord gets more interesting... Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics -* The typical *1-2 tabs* and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. There are some 200 ug tabs floating around these days. ----Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Meaningful Insight into One's own life. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


*200 mics - 300 mics :* *Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *~ Aura bubble air waves. Saturated landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LSD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these. *These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse.*


*200 mics-* This is where things can get powerful. There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose *is simply too high for you.* ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms.
~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Actual texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~* Level 2 - 3*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. * Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement / stretching feels good]. VERY intense during peak. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.]
[ This is a great tripping dose for experienced users, intense for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3
~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD *



*400 mics- Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ]. 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. ~ *This is where things start to get real, heavy, and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. Ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation; this could be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.
*More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ]
*Level 2 - 3
*


*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~*These doses can be *VERY* psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. ~ Jaw clenching ~ Things can sternly start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane._ Feeling of loosing One's body. Astral Projections are possible. PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, relieved, unsure, courageous, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day.* It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics- IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE *~~ BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractal patterns lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations ~
*WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what.
[good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours.
Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena that lasts for hours, this can be very unpleasant / overwhelming for some. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them... *Good luck*. <3 ~ Synesthesia aka Blending of the senses. Intense CEV and OEV containing patterns / designs from any culture imaginable. Time becomes meaningless, especially if there is no tolerance.


*800 mics- *Terrifying, overwhelming visuals. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Oceanic connectedness to the consciousness.


*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. *Hell or Heaven type scenarios.* Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what, even if it scares the living puke out of You. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people _will_ think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported X-Ray vision [ seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]


*1500 mics-It is EXTREMELY dangerous for anyone to do this dose. YOU COULD POSSIBLY END UP KILLING YOURSELF AND/OR SOMEONE ELSE ! ! !* ~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and id imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 31, 2017)

*LSD is NOT something to be fucking around with.*

This is NOT a party drug. Perhaps a tool to help aid in expanding Our minds?
*Set and Setting is extremely important. 
In fact, it is more important than the psychedelic compound itself*


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 1, 2017)

I think the 25ug range is pretty good for parties myself. I have anxiety a bit in large crowds and it completely eliminates it if I take a small dose. Any larger though and it's not so great. 

I've done 500ug with tolerance built up and had some interesting things happen. Did 200 with 0 tolerance and it was quite a bit more intense I'd say in some ways. In the edginess? But not so much in the visuals. I think this might have something to do with the serotonin rush it gives - with tolerance obviously that doesn't happen so hard. It's a lot easier to do high doses with tolerance. Doing like a 25 one day, 100 the next and then whatever your intended goal is. It's interesting anyway. 

I've found it to be positively influencing my life for the most part. Maybe that's me lying to myself but I think it's helped me realize some things and I've definitely always felt great the next day after. I haven't gone 21 days s traight or anything. I get mine in liquid form though not on tabs. The tabs around here are 90-100ug and the guy who makes them is an organic chemist who grows the wheat himself. At least this is the story I hear.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 1, 2017)

Been taking BBQ's advice on microdosing every day and it has been making me quite a jerk.
However, I have been going through a lot of shit recently. So My set and setting would be considered, subpar.

Getting arrested, being at the wrong place at the wrong time, friendsANDrelatives dying, and possibly being set up by my own family.

Maybe LSD is not for Me? . . .


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *LSD is NOT something to be fucking around with.*
> 
> This is NOT a party drug. Perhaps a tool to help aid in expanding Our minds?
> *Set and Setting is extremely important.
> In fact, it is more important than the psychedelic compound itself*


hell yeah its something to be fucked around with ppl just can't handle they're shit lol


OGEvilgenius said:


> I think the 25ug range is pretty good for parties myself. I have anxiety a bit in large crowds and it completely eliminates it if I take a small dose. Any larger though and it's not so great.
> 
> I've done 500ug with tolerance built up and had some interesting things happen. Did 200 with 0 tolerance and it was quite a bit more intense I'd say in some ways. In the edginess? But not so much in the visuals. I think this might have something to do with the serotonin rush it gives - with tolerance obviously that doesn't happen so hard. It's a lot easier to do high doses with tolerance. Doing like a 25 one day, 100 the next and then whatever your intended goal is. It's interesting anyway.
> 
> I've found it to be positively influencing my life for the most part. Maybe that's me lying to myself but I think it's helped me realize some things and I've definitely always felt great the next day after. I haven't gone 21 days s traight or anything. I get mine in liquid form though not on tabs. The tabs around here are 90-100ug and the guy who makes them is an organic chemist who grows the wheat himself. At least this is the story I hear.


mdma would be great for party anxiety


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 1, 2017)

One time I tokk 2-3 tabs , thinking it was 150 mics.
I handled it like a champ. Spent the whole night talking and eating chips.
My friend went to sleep early though. and He took 3!!!!!! crazy ass!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> Been taking BBQ's advice on microdosing every day and it has been making me quite a jerk.
> However, I have been going through a lot of shit recently. So My set and setting would be considered, subpar.
> 
> Getting arrested, being at the wrong place at the wrong time, friendsANDrelatives dying, and possibly being set up by my own family.
> ...


Yup... Microdosing every day *can* be harmful to One's body chemistry, 
especially in higher doses.
*especially if One's set and setting is "off".*

I pray and wish Your journeys start to clear up.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yup... Microdosing every day *can* be harmful to One's body chemistry,
> especially in higher doses.
> *especially if One's set and setting is "off".*
> 
> I pray and wish Your journeys start to clear up.


hmmmm... Perhaps every other day? I'm going to give that a go and let You know how things are.

Didn't microdose Today and I feel a lot better,,, like after a nice 300 mic trip. Everything sparkles.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 2, 2017)

i've had a really shitty traumatic life and never found lsd to trigger anything bad but mushrooms on the other hand has and is a lot more dangerous if you ask me, lsd has always been mind melting euphoria heaven without a worry in the world for me its like it separates my mind from all the bullshit i've been through

hppd from doing it a lot is a pain in the ass though, which is *not* a permeant trip by any means, people are fucking stupid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> i've had a really shitty traumatic life and never found lsd to trigger anything bad but mushrooms on the other hand has and is a lot more dangerous if you ask me, lsd has always been mind melting euphoria heaven without a worry in the world for me its like it separates my mind from all the bullshit i've been through
> 
> hppd from doing it a lot is a pain in the ass though, which is *not* a permeant trip by any means, people are fucking stupid


Interesting. LSD has been extremely dangerous in some cases.
mushrooms tend to have a dangerous effect to, IF DONE IN A WRONG SET AND SETTING.

What exactly are You talking about when it comes to hppd, @boozer-woozer ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Interesting. LSD has been extremely dangerous in some cases.
> mushrooms tend to have a dangerous effect to, IF DONE IN A WRONG SET AND SETTING.
> 
> What exactly are You talking about when it comes to hppd, @boozer-woozer ?


seeing like mild static shit etc on walls thats not supposed to be there


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> seeing like mild static shit etc on walls thats not supposed to be there


How is that related to hppd ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How is that related to hppd ?


it is hppd


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 2, 2017)

I've definitely found LSD to be much kinder to my brain than Mushrooms. Mushrooms take me dark places way too often. Sometimes you need that, but damn.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 3, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> it is hppd


What is hppd? You sound like You know so much about it.

Why is it "a pain in the ass from doing it so much" ? In relation to hppd ?


----------



## skuba (Jun 3, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've definitely found LSD to be much kinder to my brain than Mushrooms. Mushrooms take me dark places way too often. Sometimes you need that, but damn.


Same here, sometimes mushrooms are all happy juicy groovy colorful, but sometimes they throw me in a dark corner too. LSD seems easier to control to me where mushrooms just do what they want

@boozer-woozer i see tracers and patterns and shit all the time I reckon I have it too


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 3, 2017)

skuba said:


> Same here, sometimes mushrooms are all happy juicy groovy colorful, but sometimes they throw me in a dark corner too. LSD seems easier to control to me where mushrooms just do what they want
> 
> @boozer-woozer i see tracers and patterns and shit all the time I reckon I have it too








Wat do YOU find more beneficial , @skuba ? Mushrooms or LSD ? and at what doses ?


----------



## skuba (Jun 3, 2017)

More beneficial? I don't know, I can't think straight with that sexy ass asparagus in my face! Fuck I gotta eat!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 4, 2017)

I usually tell people that mushrooms tend to take you where they wanna go and acid you have a little more self direction. Although at high doses this becomes a lot less true.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I usually tell people that mushrooms tend to take you where they wanna go and acid you have a little more self direction. Although at high doses this becomes a lot less true.


Hey that sounds just like what skuba just told Us all on the previous page...



skuba said:


> More beneficial? I don't know, I can't think straight with that sexy ass asparagus in my face! Fuck I gotta eat!


They both are very beneficial , arent they?


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2017)

Even taken them together?? Beautiful


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

skuba said:


> Even taken them together?? Beautiful


Si senior !!!!! What do You find a more smoother journey?...

Eating the LSD before the mushrooms ?

or

Eating Mushrooms before the LSD ?


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2017)

It's been a while but I think we would eat the LSD, wait till it kicked in, then eat the mushrooms


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

skuba said:


> It's been a while but I think we would eat the LSD, wait till it kicked in, then eat the mushrooms








Damn.... You do work.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 6, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> seeing like mild static shit etc on walls thats not supposed to be there


I see that every day, duder limp fidget spinner bizkit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 7, 2017)

Yo @boozer-woozer , for real... What's this talk on the hppd ?
I want to pick Your brain.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yo @boozer-woozer , for real... What's this talk on the hppd ?
> I want to pick Your brain.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder
i find it hard to believe you don't have it, its pretty mild for me


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 8, 2017)

i think it gradually goes away over time


----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

Wong's daughter called about the dry cleaning. Julius is picking up the duds.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 8, 2017)

ovo said:


> Wong's daughter called about the dry cleaning. Julius is picking up the duds.








Wang Chung just called and She wants His freak back .


----------



## electricslide (Jun 9, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder
> i find it hard to believe you don't have it, its pretty mild for me


I find some times after large doses of lsd that I get some cevs a few weeks after I dose, never have that with shrooms tho, but I'll get some weird patterns when I close my eyes and sometimes minor breathing of the walls. But it's so minor it really isn't a big deal nor does it interfere with day to day life. I guess that's hppd??


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 9, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I find some times after large doses of lsd that I get some cevs a few weeks after I dose, never have that with shrooms tho, but I'll get some weird patterns when I close my eyes and sometimes minor breathing of the walls. But it's so minor it really isn't a big deal nor does it interfere with day to day life. I guess that's hppd??


yup its really mild in most cases  its not a permanent trip like a lot of idiots think that don't do pychs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 9, 2017)

So essentially HPPD is a reoccurring _flashback_ ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> So essentially HPPD is a reoccurring _flashback_ ?


nope


----------



## electricslide (Jun 9, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ h ppd is more like a minor eye shake or seeing something outta the corner of your eye, not full blown visuals or anything like that , it so slight you almost don't even notice at least in my case . Kinda difficult to explain.


----------



## electricslide (Jun 9, 2017)

It's not like "oh shit my hands are melting" just like a hmm did some5hing move outt the corner of my eye maybe but w.e . Like I said for me it's so mild i hardly think twice about it, but after a couple a weeks it goes away


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 11, 2017)

electricslide said:


> It's not like "oh shit my hands are melting" just like a hmm did some5hing move outt the corner of my eye maybe but w.e . Like I said for me it's so mild i hardly think twice about it, but after a couple a weeks it goes away


not for me its been 5 months since ive done mdma but its gradually going away weed makes it a lot worse temporarily


----------



## electricslide (Jun 11, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> not for me its been 5 months since ive done mdma but its gradually going away weed makes it a lot worse temporarily


Wow really? I've never had that happen at all from mdma , only from lsd. First I've heard of hppd from mdma


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)

I new a guy who claimed he had severe hppd from mushrooms. Then later he claimed he had hppd from mdma. 

Eventually he realized he was mostly just inebriated and a hypochondriac attempting to create a diversion for himself. the guy was hilarious


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 11, 2017)

ovo said:


> I new a guy who claimed he had severe hppd from mushrooms. Then later he claimed he had hppd from mdma.
> 
> Eventually he realized he was mostly just inebriated and a hypochondriac attempting to create a diversion for himself. the guy was hilarious


A flying juggernaut once got hppd for growing Her hair out too long on ketamine.

K holes can get You into some _deep_ "shit" . . . 
Isn't that right, @skuba steve ? Ahhh... You wouldn't know...
You been snorting too much coke instead of the PURERer substances like that fine Himalayan.


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)

take two acids and call gene wilder from your smartphone about how to make better cookies


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 11, 2017)

ovo said:


> take two acids and call gene wilder from your smartphone about how to make better cookies


I just got off the phone with Him.

I'll raise Your two acids for a spot of Tea, Bagjavits.


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)

His digits are unlisted and didn't kick in until the operator fired up a paint by numbers app.


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)

green tea please


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 11, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3959493


Glowing rainbow suit.

Didn't know Gene Wilder is doing such a cause.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2017)

*IT IS NOT WISE TO TAKE LSD BEFORE AGE 21*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *IT IS NOT WISE TO TAKE LSD BEFORE AGE 21*


lol you happen to choose the american drinking age


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> lol you happen to choose the american drinking age


Well them bloaking americans got something right, didn't they ?


----------



## ovo (Jun 13, 2017)

Gene's HPPD is acting up in the afterworld. He called about laced kush, thinks there's bug powder in it. I think he's dead or crazy.


boozer-woozer said:


> its not a permanent trip like a lot of idiots think that don't do pychs





boozer-woozer said:


> its gradually going away weed makes it a lot worse temporarily


Everything is worse with weed, especially hppd.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2017)

@ovo can cannabis cause hppd ?


----------



## ovo (Jun 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @ovo can cannabis cause hppd ?


remind me, i forgot, what's hppd?


----------



## ovo (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

ovo said:


> remind me, i forgot, what's hppd?


@electricslide says... HPPD is more like a minor eye shake or seeing something outta the corner of your eye, not full blown visuals or anything like that , it so slight you almost don't even notice at least in my case . Kinda difficult to explain.

It's not like "oh shit my hands are melting" just like a hmm did some5hing move outt the corner of my eye maybe but w.e . Like I said for me it's so mild i hardly think twice about it, but after a couple a weeks it goes away


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallucinogen_persisting_perception_disorder


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

hot damn


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

*



**^ THIS VIDEO IS VERY IMPORTANT ^*
*"Set and Setting is more important than the drug itself."*
*LSD is NOT something to be fucking around with.*
IT IS NOT WISE TO TAKE LSD BEFORE AGE 21

*TOLERANCE UPDATE:*
*It is possible to trip and/or microdose on LSD every single day.
HOWEVER, this is potentially very dangerous to One's psyche and mental health. *People have gained more benefit from microdosing every 2 -3 days, instead of every single day. Microdosing every day can potentially set off a chemical imbalance which in turn could lead to a potentially life threatening situation... AKA more likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.

*People have been known to become very aggressive and/or angry due to taking LSD every single day... *In turn taking this much LSD every single day, even in microdoses; leaves the brain with not much serotonin left. [ Which is the chemicals in Your brain that make You happy, mind You ]

So if You have low serotonin levels and You take LSD daily... 
This could mean You could potentially harm Your own mental psyche and brain. People have been known to throw books at people, drive fists/feet into dry walls, yelling and screaming at the people they love and care about.... Yeah... That isn't really a good thing We want from LSD, is it?

*If You are wanting to trip every day [ 60 - 250+ micrograms ] BLESS YOU.
^This can be very dangerous to You, Your mental health, and even physical health. I don't even think the molecule itself will let You do that. 
Please Be Careful ! ! !

Many people have gotten EXTREMELY angry and annoyed at the smallest things. This is due to low serotonin levels.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms

5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more. lol

*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity is slightly increased but this dose is so low to be used as a " trip ". Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.
*Cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effects DRAMATICALLY *
a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing._ Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for interesting things to happen. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage.
-~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Visuals are obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] - Distracting thought patterns. Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing.
One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*


*60 mics- =* This dose can put newbies into a weird headspace due to LSD's rapid cognition breaks. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Mild shimmering and closed eye visuals become present but not like 75-150 micrograms. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Rippling and waving on textures. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild visual enhancement, cartoony / very ‘real’ looking surroundings. Surfaces move, warp or breathe. Mild trails. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*110 mics- " common tripping threshold " ~ *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. ~ Spiritual cord is found. At Higher doses this cord gets more interesting... Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Patterns can be seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Visual acuity increased. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics -* The _typical_ *1-2 tabs* and dose for an inexperienced LSD user. There are some 200 ug tabs floating around these days. ----Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Meaningful Insight into One's own life. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Deep therapeutic, psychological reflection. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *~ Aura bubble air waves. Saturated landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LSD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these.*These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ]*


*200 mics-* Intense ideas / manifestations. This is where things can get powerful. There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose *is simply too high for you.* ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms.
~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Mild-average fish eye lense, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Slight mucus production / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Actual texture is distracting; overwhelms visual field from tracers/trails. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals. ~* Level 2 - 3*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches [movement / stretching feels good]. VERY intense during peak. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.]
[ This is a great tripping dose for experienced users, intense for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3
~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD *



*400 mics- Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ]. 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. ~ *This is where things start to get real, heavy, and interesting. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. Ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation; this could be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ]
*Level 2 - 3*



*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~*These doses can be *VERY* psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. ~ Jaw clenching ~ Things can sternly start talking to You. Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane._ Feeling of loosing One's body. Astral Projections are possible. PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, relieved, unsure, courageous, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day.* It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics- IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE *~~ BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractal patterns lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations ~
*WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what.
[good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours.
Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena that lasts for hours, this can be very unpleasant / overwhelming for some. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them... *Good luck*. <3 ~ Synesthesia aka Blending of the senses. Intense CEV and OEV containing patterns / designs from any culture imaginable. Time becomes meaningless, especially if there is no tolerance.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals. Objects / cognition / visuals blend into the environment. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Oceanic connectedness to the consciousness. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone.


*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. *Hell or Heaven type scenarios.* Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what, even if it scares the living puke out of You. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people _will_ think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported X-Ray vision [ seeing through walls / bodies ].- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]


*1500 mics- It is EXTREMELY dangerous for anyone to do this dose.*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and id imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> piddly wank swanker doodle flip noodswad breathe went kaa flooie and I saw luey and I went YAYYY!!!! FOR SOUP AND NODES ON MY NEW SATIVINDACOUCH... YALL KNOW WHAT I MEAN?
> 
> 
> FLARDEY WARDEY KNOCKERY STANK BLANK FUNKED OUT TWALKERS.


Hell yeah bro


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 16, 2017)

Just took My weekly 500 - 600 micrograms.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 16, 2017)

*




*
*DO NOT DRIVE UNTIL YOU COMEDOWN *
7+ HOURS AFTER ADMINISTRATION


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2017)

For real... Where is @throwdo at?


----------



## ovo (Jun 17, 2017)

Throwdo phone home. 


iate pizza tonight. it's too hot for pizza


----------



## ovo (Jun 17, 2017)

whodat... rory?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 18, 2017)

Days like today make me want to just say fuck all of you 
*and flush all my acid down the toilet.*


----------



## electricslide (Jun 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Days like today make me want to just say fuck all of you
> *and flush all my acid down the toilet.*


What happened buddy


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)

Ah tomorrow will be better man. Find a new tangent, they're on sale right next to the oranges and nectarines.


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> For real... Where is @throwdo at?


it's the nature of the inet. ppl will disappear and you'll never know. hit friends up for their email


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)

rory and whodat were big contributors to this section.


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 18, 2017)

Who dat fuks rory ?


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Who dat fuks rory ?


Perhaps that is correct sir.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 18, 2017)

ovo said:


> Perhaps that is correct sir.


Niggahs be trippin'.... SIR.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 18, 2017)

i imagine heatless is pissed because nobody is tripping recently and he provides advice and info almost everyday

i would love to trip again and post a trip report even if its a research chemical but i can't get my hands on any , none of my darknet orders are showing 

so nothing but booze and weed for me, and an occasional few lines of coke, fucking sucks i want to blow my mind again im gonna keep trying, lsd was always a beautiful experience for me


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wtf is that video mate?! hahahaha!





Puffer Fish said:


> It's not what it is ... but what it does !
> Once you decode it.
> Did it make an impact ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

Fuggin' skilliwag. Gon too many drugs deep theyah then?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jun 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> <3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

ovo said:


>


YOU fuggin' saint. I worship YOU, @ovo .
For YOU are God.



boozer-woozer said:


>


Never !!!!!!!!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 19, 2017)

society tries to make sure nobody has the balls to try anything abnormal


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 19, 2017)

love these scene


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 20, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms

5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and visuals but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' . LOL

*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. Smoking high amounts of cannabis on this dose will put One into a very outter space like cannabis high / trip but for a short duration.*Cannabis [ THC ] can increase LSD's effects DRAMATICALLY*
a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- "Spiritual Birthing Dose" *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing._ Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for interesting things to happen. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage.
-~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Visuals are obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing.
One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*


*60 mics- =* *Lubercate The Mind - *Visuals. Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] This dose can put newbies into a weird headspace due to LSD's rapid cognition breaks. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Mild shimmering and closed eye visuals become present. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed eye visuals are calm and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. *Level 1 - Level 2*
~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. mild-intense change of short term memory. Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Mild trails and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what...
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*110 mics- " common tripping threshold " ~ Your normal hit of LSD. *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are mildly entertaining, and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics -* *1-2 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. Watch out. ---- Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent. Moonlit nights and divine rays. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful Insight into One's own life. Things can start talking to You. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried] If you are a newbie, this dose *is simply too high for you.*


*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ Scary - Horrific scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. [ dmt like phenomena ] Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LAD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these.*These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better *_*and worse*_*. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is very important that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] * It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.


*200 mics-* Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! This is where things can get powerful. ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [this effect can be horrific to some people]. Mild-average MC Esher Tessellations. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals.
~* Level 2 - 3 IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHO ALBERT HOFFMAN IS... LOOK IT UP*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see tessellations and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
~ click here . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . > http://bfy.tw/CTHw
There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 20, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Some get into very uncomfortable places. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. VERY intense during peak. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.]
[ This is a great tripping dose for experienced users, intense for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3
~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD *



*400 mics- Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ]. 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. ~ *This is where things start to get real, heavy, and outrageous. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. Ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation; this could be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a shaman to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality.
*Level 2 - 3*



*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~*These doses can be *VERY* psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. ~ Jaw clenching ~ Body movement starts to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane._ Feeling of loosing One's body. Astral Projections are possible. PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, relieved, unsure, courageous, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day.* It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics- IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE *~~ BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations ~
*WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what.
[good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours.
Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena that lasts for hours, this can be very unpleasant / overwhelming for some. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them... *Good luck*. <3 ~ Synesthesia aka Blending of the senses. Intense CEV and OEV containing patterns / designs from any culture imaginable. Time becomes meaningless, especially if there is no tolerance.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals. Objects / cognition / visuals blend into the environment. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Oceanic connectedness to the consciousness. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone.


*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what, even if it scares the living puke out of You. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people _will_ think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One will always lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported vast and empty spaces- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.] You fucking genius, You. Congrats.


*1500 mics- It is EXTREMELY dangerous for anyone to do this dose.*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision blend into one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*

*2,000 mics~ OBE and NDE will always happen at this dose, with no tolerance. *Peak lasts 12+ Hours. Total trip duration lasts a lifetime.~ Who are You? Jesus Christ Himself? ~ This dose is like a hollywood movie reel. OEV and CEV. Landscapes reach out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT like phenomena. If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back the fuck off... or else. *You have been warned.*

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 25, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


----------



## ovo (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 26, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


>


Wtfs wrong wit U ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jun 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Wtfs wrong wit U ?


lolol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 26, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> lolol


I c 3 ' l 's and 2 ' o 's


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

So for my second time takin lsd it was liquid and really fuckin good, I took roughly 350-400ug is that considered a lot as far as lsd goes ? Cause I was tripping hard...The first time I took it I'm pretty sure it was a RC, very speedy jaw clenching and left you feeling shitty after, the liquid was nothing like that, a very clean high I'm actually becoming a fan of the liquid Lsd


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So for my second time takin lsd it was liquid and really fuckin good, I took roughly 350-400ug is that considered a lot as far as lsd goes ? Cause I was tripping hard...The first time I took it I'm pretty sure it was a RC, very speedy jaw clenching and left you feeling shitty after, the liquid was nothing like that, a very clean high I'm actually becoming a fan of the liquid Lsd


Was the liquid bitter tasting ?

300-400 micrograms is A LOT. As stated above in the recordings.
WHO HAS THE LIQUID ?!?!?! It is THAT fucking good.


----------



## ovo (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Was the liquid bitter tasting ?
> 
> 300-400 micrograms is A LOT. As stated above in the recordings.
> WHO HAS THE LIQUID ?!?!?! It is THAT fucking good.


It is that good, believe me I would be the first person to talk shit about it since my first experience with what must have been a RC was so bad...I didn't taste anything, but my buddy put drops in Swedish fish so that's all I tasted...it was kinda crazy my buddy bought me a ticket to see one of our favorite bands back in middleschool and when I get to his house he has the Swedish fish on the table and says are you ready to have some fun, then he whips out 3 vials of liquid, lol I was blown away that my best friend was sitting on thousands of dollars of L....I knew it was legit when we were talking and I was askin him where he got it and he said something about a family...and iv heard about the family hah


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria, head change, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' . LOL


*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -



*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].



*40 mics- "Spiritual Birthing Dose" *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing._ Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]



*50 mics -*Slow come up. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*



*60 mics- =* *Lubercate The Mind - *Visuals. Tessellations start to vividly appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] This dose can put newbies into an uncomfortable headspace due to LSD's excessive perception breaks, especially women. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed eye visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.



*75 mics - *Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Some may report slight nausea that will come and go. Music starts to synchronize with current events and moments. Watching a movie / tv can become very meaningful - extremely profound. Synchronicity is a great word to describe this level of LSD’s effects. Some have reported that their mind is playing pong with itself, while another’s is playing the exact same game at the same exact time. Mild - profound ESP type phenomenon will happen the more You gain familiarity with LSD’s effects.
Come up can be felt 20 - 45 minutes after administration.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " common tripping threshold " ~ Your normal hit of LSD. *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or harsh thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with the mind alterations / hallucinations. Optical semblance and symbolism. Intuition becomes present. Can You say REAL ?


*110 mics- *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. and geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*



*150 mics -* *1-2 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. Watch out. ---- Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent. Moonlit nights and divine rays. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful Insight into One's own life. Things can start talking to You. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried] If you are a newbie, this dose *is simply too high for you.*



*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ Scary - Horrific scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. [ dmt like phenomena ] Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LAD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these.*These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is very important that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.



*200 mics-* Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! This is where things can get powerful. ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.



*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [this effect can be horrific to some people]. Mild-average MC Esher Tessellations. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. Great but not spectacular Closed Eye Visuals.
~* IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHO ALBERT HOFFMAN IS... LOOK IT UP*
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see tessellations and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
~ click here . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . > http://bfy.tw/CTHw
There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here.
*Level 2 - 3 *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Some get into very uncomfortable places. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. VERY intense during peak. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.]
[ This is a great tripping dose for experienced users, intense for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3
~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD
*

*400 mics- Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ]. 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. ~ *This is where things start to get real, heavy, and outrageous. This is considered a Strong-Heavy dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. Ability to discern is somewhat thrown off causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation; this could be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that there be a shaman to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] This dose and beyond is where One starts to lose COMPLETE reality.
*Level 2 - 3*


*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~*These doses can be *VERY* psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. ~ Jaw clenching ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane._ Feeling of loosing One's body. Astral Projections are possible. PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, relieved, unsure, courageous, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior.
*After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day.*
It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. ~ *Level 2 - 4*



*500 mics- IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE *~~ BEAUTIFUL CEV during peak. [Rapid/intense color/hue changes - synesthesia - seeing/feeling of dissolving into the environment - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what.
[good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena that lasts for hours, this can be very unpleasant / overwhelming for some. Million dollar ideas but contradictions to manifest them... *Good luck*. <3 ~ Synesthesia aka Blending of the senses. Intense CEV and OEV containing patterns / designs from any culture imaginable. Time becomes meaningless, especially if there is no tolerance.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals during peak. Objects / cognition / visuals blend into the environment. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Oceanic connectedness to the consciousness. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone.


*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what, even if it scares the living puke out of You. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people _will_ think they are dying. - DMT like experiences- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One will always lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported vast and empty spaces- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]
You fucking genius, You. Congratulations.


*1500 mics- It is EXTREMELY dangerous for anyone to do this dose.*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! ~~Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*2,000 mics~ OBE and NDE will always happen at this dose, with no tolerance. *Peak lasts 12+ Hours. Total trip duration lasts a lifetime.~ Who are You? Jesus Christ Himself? ~ This dose is like a hollywood movie reel. OEV and CEV. Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT like phenomena. If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back the fuck off... or else.
*You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. ^
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> It is that good, believe me I would be the first person to talk shit about it since my first experience with what must have been a RC was so bad...I didn't taste anything, but my buddy put drops in Swedish fish so that's all I tasted...it was kinda crazy my buddy bought me a ticket to see one of our favorite bands back in middleschool and when I get to his house he has the Swedish fish on the table and says are you ready to have some fun, then he whips out 3 vials of liquid, lol I was blown away that my best friend was sitting on thousands of dollars of L....I knew it was legit when we were talking and I was askin him where he got it and he said something about a family...and iv heard about the family hah


grateful dead ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> grateful dead ?


I'm not sure tbh, he just said "they call themselves a family" and I didn't really ask anything els after that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not sure tbh, he just said "they call themselves a family" and I didn't really ask anything els after that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

My next trip I'm gonna try to head into deeper water, maybe 800-1000ug...I consider myself a pretty experienced psychonaught iv gone deeper into the darkness with DMT than I prolly should have and definitely deeper then your average tripper, I think I'll be able to handle a heroic dose of lsd, just need to find the right setting to do it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> My next trip I'm gonna try to head into deeper water, maybe 800-1000ug...I consider myself a pretty experienced psychonaught iv gone deeper into the darkness with DMT than I prolly should have and definitely deeper then your average tripper, I think I'll be able to handle a heroic dose of lsd, just need to find the right setting to do it


What are You thinking for the setting ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


That would be a nice setting for sure, but I was thinkin somewhere nature like ya know


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 28, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That would be a nice setting for sure, but I was thinkin somewhere nature like ya know


By a body of water? near a river?
Are You going to make a fire?
Are You gunna be tripping by Yourself?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 28, 2017)

*STAY SAFE PEOPLE*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *STAY SAFE PEOPLE*


That dudes a nub, honestly 400ug was intense but nothing I would fear


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> By a body of water? near a river?
> Are You going to make a fire?
> Are You gunna be tripping by Yourself?


I'm thinking a nice camping spot in the mountains, a fire would be nice and nah I won't be tripping alone


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 28, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm thinking a nice camping spot in the mountains, a fire would be nice and nah I won't be tripping alone


YOU are gifted.

Glad to see a fellow psychonaut / LSD connoisseur on the boards, recenlty there hasnt been many.
All these mushrooms enthusiasts. No offense. The world needs more ACID.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YOU are gifted.
> 
> Glad to see a fellow psychonaut / LSD connoisseur on the boards, recenlty there hasnt been many.
> All these mushrooms enthusiasts. No offense. The world needs more ACID.


More GOOD/REAL acid, I'll admit I love that shit but there so many RC parading around as acid it gives the real stuff a bad name


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 28, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> More GOOD/REAL acid, I'll admit I love that shit but there so many RC parading around as acid it gives the real stuff a bad name


For real though.

Not sure about You but I see more of that shit with MDMA , molly, and moonrocks.
However, back in 2011, I have gotten DOC/DOB or nbome tabs... Tastes *very* bitter.

I have NEVER gotten LSD in My life that tastes THAT bitter.

Forever grateful that there is more GOOD/REAL acid floating around, 
like You state above, @Bublonichronic


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2017)

From what iv real I think my first lsd trip was nbome...alas I'm glad I can get that good good now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> From what iv real I think my first lsd trip was nbome...alas I'm glad I can get that good good now


What an experience. Going from that shit to the REAL stuff.

You smoke dmt a lot ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
This is a guide and *warning* to those who seek LSD's magical powers.
Doing One's own research is a very wise idea before indulging. 
Happy / safe tripping, everyone ! ! !


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- "Spiritual Birthing Dose" *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*60 mics- =Lubercate The Mind - *Visuals. Tessellations start to vividly appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] This dose can put newbies into an uncomfortable headspace due to LSD's excessive perception breaks, especially females. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed eye visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. 
*Level 1 - Level 2* ~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " common tripping threshold " **A normal hit of LSD. ~ *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Some may report slight nausea that will come and go. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or harsh thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Optical semblance and symbolism. Intuition becomes present. Perspective altering. Can You say REAL ?


*110 mics- *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics -1-2 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. Watch out. ----Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience 
[a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried] 
*If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ ~ *Megalomania*_._ Scary - Horrific scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the ^self conscious matrix. [ dmt like phenomena ] ~ Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LAD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these.*These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is very important that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.


*200 mics-* *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~~ *Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! This is where things can get powerful. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [this effect can be horrific to some people]. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see tessellations and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - This dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here.
*Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places. 
~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. _VERY intense during peak_. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD*
[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. *
*~ Psychotic episodes / panic attacks can happen, it is wise to work up to this dose and to consider the set and setting when taking doses like 400 micrograms or higher. *This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. People have reported profusely sweating. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [ This effect can be positive or negative depending on experience. ] Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. Many people have been sent to the hospital and / or arrested on 400+ micrograms. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *Level 2 - 3*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~*These doses can be *VERY* psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. 
~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences will arise. However, I do not regret these experiences.
*After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day.*
It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. ~ *Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics-* *Four Way / Four Square* ~ Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you feel contradictory towards things simultaneously) - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV almost blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life.*
*Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* *It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *
Most people who talk of "taking half a strip - a full strip" usually end up here. It is wise to work One's way up to this dose. *~ *Out of body and unexplainable experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, fear, and panic are common at these doses. Extremely profound time distortions. 
~ Objects / cognition / sounds / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Visuals synch with music / thoughts. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high.* It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high, all at once.* Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. *Most people will think they are dying*. - DMT like experiences - *Level 4 -5 - Rethinking a dose like this should be considered these days.*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One will start to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported vast and empty spaces- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You could visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]
You fucking genius, You. Congratulations.


*1500 mics-*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
~~Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*2,000 mics~ OBE and NDE will always happen at this dose, with no tolerance. *Peak lasts 12+ Hours. Total trip duration lasts a lifetime.~ Who are You? Jesus Christ Himself? ~ This dose is like a hollywood movie reel. OEV and CEV. Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT like phenomena. If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back the fuck off... or else. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What an experience. Going from that shit to the REAL stuff.
> 
> You smoke dmt a lot ?


I haven't done deems in quite some time... but I don't know if you remember when sonarasong was on amazon and you could get BOMB MHRB powder super cheap, well that was what call my DMT phase..I went hard in that shit, like stupid hard, I remember smoking some somewhat yellowish crude extract thinkin "ok this ain't to bad" then I dropped some in like 10ml hepetane to get some nice off white stuff n just threw a shitload on a bowl, and holy fuck intedemention travel ego death depersonalization like all at one, needless to say I was hooked and was using DMT daily for prolly 6mths trying to see just how deep the whole can go..and I think I did


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I haven't done deems in quite some time... but I don't know if you remember when sonarasong was on amazon and you could get BOMB MHRB powder super cheap, well that was what call my DMT phase..I went hard in that shit, like stupid hard, I remember smoking some somewhat yellowish crude extract thinkin "ok this ain't to bad" then I dropped some in like 10ml hepetane to get some nice off white stuff n just threw a shitload on a bowl, and holy fuck intedemention travel ego death depersonalization like all at one, needless to say I was hooked and was using DMT daily for prolly 6mths trying to see just how deep the whole can go..and I think I did


Why did You stop ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Why did You stop ?


MHRB got harder to source so I was using ACRB for a little bit, but ultimately I just figured it be best to take a break constantly deranging your mind that much can't be healthy, although I feel I do have somewhat of a deeper insite to my spirituality than most...also shortly after I got into opiates n you know how that goes, I don't even smoke weed anymore really...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> MHRB got harder to source so I was using ACRB for a little bit, but ultimately I just figured it be best to take a break constantly deranging your mind that much can't be healthy, although I feel I do have somewhat of a deeper insite to my spirituality than most...also shortly after I got into opiates n you know how that goes, I don't even smoke weed anymore really...


You stopped smoking weed because of all of that?

Did the dmt experiences You kept having, 
freak You out to the point where it wouldnt let You smoke it anymore?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You stopped smoking weed because of all of that?
> 
> Did the dmt experiences You kept having,
> freak You out to the point where it wouldnt let You smoke it anymore?


No it's the heroin that made me stop....it's weird when I smoke weed I start thinking about what I'm doing that I'm a heroin addict n it just freaks me out...so really I should be smoking a lot of weed to get off the shit like keep me aware of what it is I'm actually doing...but at this point in my life opiates are it for me...iv gone through many different stages of "addiction" first weed, then beer, then shroom, then DMT, now I'm where I'm at now...so I'd like to think it will run its course like the rest of the drugs and I'll be done with it eventually,..?


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 29, 2017)

I remember looking at these dosage effects and then thinking yup about to drop 96 tabs


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> No it's the heroin that made me stop....it's weird when I smoke weed I start thinking about what I'm doing that I'm a heroin addict n it just freaks me out...so really I should be smoking a lot of weed to get off the shit like keep me aware of what it is I'm actually doing...but at this point in my life opiates are it for me...iv gone through many different stages of "addiction" first weed, then beer, then shroom, then DMT, now I'm where I'm at now...so I'd like to think it will run its course like the rest of the drugs and I'll be done with it eventually,..?


Saddest point in my life during cancer treatment I had to force myself to build a tolerance in order to LOVE weed again 5 years later I smoke a shit load and take only maybe 2 mg of subs per day for years
No more cancer and I get fuckin LOaDED when I actually do use some smack!


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lsd def helped even get better the problem for most people is knowing were to get pure stuff. Luckily for me my friends and I are always dedicated energy twords aving the. Best available


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Saddest point in my life during cancer treatment I had to force myself to build a tolerance in order to LOVE weed again 5 years later I smoke a shit load and take only maybe 2 mg of subs per day for years
> No more cancer and I get fuckin LOaDED when I actually do use some smack!


I'm on the 8/2 subs right now...it's a constant battle for your soul to not use....I dunno I look back at when I started thinking "I'm mentally strong enough to control myself" years later....got nothin but receptors that constantly need to be filled by a outside source...one of my dumbest decisions for sure


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm on the 8/2 subs right now...it's a constant battle for your soul to not use....I dunno I look back at when I started thinking "I'm mentally strong enough to control myself" years later....got nothin but receptors that constantly need to be filled by a outside source...one of my dumbest decisions for sure


I agree, I wish it was a decision for me after I got sick I used more than ever before hospice drugs are dank as fuck haha. It's sad when heroin feels so fucking good. There is a place for it in my heart but I wish my younger self had more restraint sure. I also believe that people should not be regulated in that respect opium and subs are no different imo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> I agree, I wish it was a decision for me after I got sick I used more than ever before hospice drugs are dank as fuck haha. It's sad when heroin feels so fucking good. There is a place for it in my heart but I wish my younger self had more restraint sure. I also believe that people should not be regulated in that respect opium and subs are no different imo


I think there a big diff.. I can't get high on subs even if I take 30mg, although I can't really get high in dope either just feel normal, for me to get a good nod I'd have to do prolly 100+$ of shit, other then that it's just to feel normal


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think there a big diff.. I can't get high on subs even if I take 30mg, although I can't really get high in dope either just feel normal, for me to get a good nod I'd have to do prolly 100+$ of shit, other then that it's just to feel normal


Oh of course there is a huge difference in effect but no difference in what it is! Bup is made from thebain which comes from the papaver somiferum and papaver bractaetum it shouldn't matter which u take is my point I hate the social stigma against the use of REAL opium feel good opium products for maintenance


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Oh of course there is a huge difference in effect but no difference in what it is! Bup is made from thebain which comes from the papaver somiferum and papaver bractaetum it shouldn't matter which u take is my point I hate the social stigma against the use of REAL opium feel good opium products for maintenance


Ehhh..I see what your saying, but heroin will make you do shit completely out of character for the next fix so I see why the stigma exhist,,,bup is way cheaper easier to get and keeps cravings at bay(kinda) so it is a good tool for those that want to quit


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wats up with that chart? U can dose a shitload more and not be Jesus or anything permanent happening it all depends on purity and tolerance really is that post a joke?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Also the mic on a tab is


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Wat ?


I a 100%serious I'm 27 been using lsd most of my life. I have done thumb print on accident before. Which could equate to multiple vials or sheets at once. I have injected it. Dropped it in my eyes. If u have a hook on real stuff the "danger" of overdose is very limited. I mean u will have a rough couple days but eventually come down and be alright.
My usual dose is anywhere from 200 to 300 to start my journey then after I peak I will take anywhere between 500 to 1,000 mics and this is once or twice a month for years


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ehhh..I see what your saying, but heroin will make you do shit completely out of character for the next fix so I see why the stigma exhist,,,bup is way cheaper easier to get and keeps cravings at bay(kinda) so it is a good tool for those that want to quit


Withdrawal from anything degrades morals in the best of us. I hope u feel better man it's a long road


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh yeah mics. So I want to share that most of the time if u have a reputable source ur doses will most always be 100mics. It's not because of any other reason than it is economically sound.
Say you buy a 10th of a gram, you would always want the full 10 bottles, or sheets of 100 doses.
I am talking about quarter inch by quarter inch blotter or drops 
If u buy from someone who actually deals with this stuff regularly each dose will most likely be as close to 100mics as they can get it
Or less alot of people are douchebags and will dilute.. I'm sorry custies it's true
Also real l won't have a flavor alot of research chems have a funky citrus or real chemlike taste the only thing u should taste with real is the alcohol it's dissolved in mint from residue in dropper faintly f at all 
And an odd knd of numbness in the throat fluffy fingers and so on are positive


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Withdrawal from anything degrades morals in the best of us. I hope u feel better man it's a long road


Thanks man...I'm not a religious person but I think a lot of religion is actually based off plants...Indians and peyote n theyr gods, and on the other side the demonic possession is drugs like opium, you end up in a battle for your soul


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thanks man...I'm not a religious person but I think a lot of religion is actually based off plants...Indians and peyote n theyr gods, and on the other side the demonic possession is drugs like opium, you end up in a battle for your soul


As a native I believe moderation in most things is a great practice. My sacraments are my herbs and my other narcotics. The trick is respect, when u show respect drugs of all kinds csn be useful


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> As a native I believe moderation in most things is a great practice. My sacraments are my herbs and my other narcotics. The trick is respect, when u show respect drugs of all kinds csn be useful


Well that's the thing, just about everyone starts using opiates in moderation, 1 2 times a week turnes to 3 4 times a week then before you know it your full blown dependent and in the living hell that is opiate addiction...but if your one of the few who can enjoy them every now n then that's awesome


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well that's the thing, just about everyone starts using opiates in moderation, 1 2 times a week turnes to 3 4 times a week then before you know it your full blown dependent and in the living hell that is opiate addiction...but if your one of the few who can enjoy them every now n then that's awesome


Meh it's not the worst thing I the world being dependant but it does get old


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Meh it's not the worst thing I the world being dependant but it does get old


Old being a understatement....got somewhere to be ? Oh shit gotta wait for dude to show up first to get right...gotta go to work, not today cause dudes not answering...oh this is the 4th time that's happend and now iv lost my job...time to hit the pawn shop n start scrambling....I don't know what kind of habit you have but trust me it is a living hell....I wouldn't wish heroin addiction on my worst enemy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
This is a guide and *warning* to those who seek LSD's magical powers.
Doing One's own research is a very wise idea before indulging. 
Happy / safe tripping, everyone ! ! !


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. 
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- "Spiritual Birthing Dose" *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*60 mics- =Lubercate The Mind - *Visuals. Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] This dose can put newbies into an uncomfortable headspace due to LSD's excessive perception breaks, especially females. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed eye visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. 
*Level 1 - Level 2* ~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " common tripping threshold " A normal hit of LSD. ~ *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Some may report slight nausea that will come and go. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Optical semblance and symbolism. Intuition becomes present. Perspective altering. Can You say REAL ?


*110 mics- *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics - 1 - 1.5 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. Watch out. ----Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience 
[a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried] 
*If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ ~ *Megalomania*_._ Oceanic connectedness to the universe. Scary - Horrific scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. [ dmt like phenomena ] ~ Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LAD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these. *These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is very important that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.


*200 mics-* *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~~ *Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! This is where things can get powerful. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [this effect can be horrific to some people]. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see tessellations and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - This dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
There are some tabs out right now that ONE can put You here.
*Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 29, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.
~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. _VERY intense during peak_. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. 
~ Psychotic episodes / panic attacks can happen, it is wise to work up to this dose and to consider the set and setting when taking doses like 400 micrograms or higher. *This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. Many people have been sent to the hospital and / or arrested on 400+ micrograms. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.* ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *Level 2 - 3*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Nausea can become apparent ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences will arise. However, I do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. ~ *Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics-* *Four Way / Four Square* ~ Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you feel contradictory towards things simultaneously) - ability to almost see through body during peak effects ], Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Unusual thoughts and speech.
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. 
Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-* *It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *
Most people who talk of "taking half a strip - a full strip" usually end up here. It is wise to work One's way up to this dose. *~ *Out of body and unexplainable experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, fear, and panic are common at these doses. Extremely profound time distortions.
~ Objects / cognition / sounds / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Animated kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Visuals synch with music / thoughts. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high.* It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high. *Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Most people will think they are dying*.
- DMT like experiences - *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One will start to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported vast and empty spaces- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You can visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]


*1500 mics-*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
~~Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*2,000 mics~ OBE and NDE will always happen at this dose, with no tolerance. *Peak lasts 12+ Hours. Total trip duration lasts a lifetime.~ Who are You? Jesus Christ Himself? ~ This dose is like a hollywood movie reel {or a high dose of n,n,-dmt or ketamine.} Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~ Profound / important / astounding Open Eye Visuals and CEV. Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT like phenomena. If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back the fuck off... or else.
*You have been warned.*

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## throwdo (Jun 29, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.
> ~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. _VERY intense during peak_. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*
> 
> 
> ...


Nice write up Im back old friend


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Nice write up Im back old friend


YES!!!!! I have missed You quite a bit , chap.

Whats the new word? Where You living now? You been visiting Lucy ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

Lol, I just picked up some kids in town for the weekend to give them a lyft ride n they asked me is they could dose in my car and one kid was like " fuck it I'm goin balls deep I'm doin 150ug" and I told him I took 400ish ug a couple weeks ago and they all were sayin I'm bullshitting there no was I took that much, then I told em I'm going for 800 soon and they were like your either full of shit or the most bad ass person iv ever met...haha kids...


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, I just picked up some kids in town for the weekend to give them a lyft ride n they asked me is they could dose in my car and one kid was like " fuck it I'm goin balls deep I'm doin 150ug" and I told him I took 400ish ug a couple weeks ago and they all were sayin I'm bullshitting there no was I took that much, then I told em I'm going for 800 soon and they were like your either full of shit or the most bad ass person iv ever met...haha kids...


That's great I don't understand dosing anything other than100 unit measurements, it just doesn't make since. Hoffman took a shitload on the first trip and rode his bike home from work.
I wish it were safe for me to share more with u guys. What I can do is tell u all that real lsd is purty safe stuff


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> That's great I don't understand dosing anything other than100 unit measurements, it just doesn't make since. Hoffman took a shitload on the first trip and rode his bike home from work.
> I wish it were safe for me to share more with u guys. What I can do is tell u all that real lsd is purty safe stuff


I think the easiest way to tell if it's real is just in how speedy it feels, if your jaw clenching the whole trip your prolly on a RC, the best way I can describe the real McCoy is smooth and comfortable, just from my limited experience tho


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, I just picked up some kids in town for the weekend to give them a lyft ride n they asked me is they could dose in my car and one kid was like " fuck it I'm goin balls deep I'm doin 150ug" and I told him I took 400ish ug a couple weeks ago and they all were sayin I'm bullshitting there no was I took that much, then I told em I'm going for 800 soon and they were like your either full of shit or the most bad ass person iv ever met...haha kids...


Hey... 150 micrograms is fucking intense.
Not to mention 400.... HOLY BALLS!!!!

These "kids" You speak of, have got wise heads.
Working One's way up to 400, is a good idea.
*Can You say dosing 2-3 times in one day ?*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> That's great I don't understand dosing anything other than100 unit measurements, it just doesn't make since. Hoffman took a shitload on the first trip and rode his bike home from work.
> I wish it were safe for me to share more with u guys. What I can do is tell u all that real lsd is purty safe stuff


Are You joking ?

*LSD is some intense and not to be fucked with stuff.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think the easiest way to tell if it's real is just in how speedy it feels, if your jaw clenching the whole trip your prolly on a RC, the best way I can describe the real McCoy is smooth and comfortable, just from my limited experience tho








I don't know about You, but when I take 400+ micrograms of LSD,
I get intense molly face.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Are You joking ?
> 
> *LSD is some intense and not to be fucked with stuff.*


Sure it deserves the respect alloted to any concentrate or chemical and yes 400 is a heavy dose but isn't that the point? It depends on ur head I suppose. If everyone was truly educated on lsd it would be legal


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Sure it deserves the respect alloted to any concentrate or chemical and *yes 400 is a heavy dose but isn't that the point?* It depends on ur head I suppose. If everyone was truly educated on lsd it would be legal


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Thank dude, hmu if ur ever in northern California. I don't know if ur hitting the circuit this year but I have family at the shows back east if ur ever there


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I don't know about You, but when I take 400+ micrograms of LSD,
> I get intense molly face.


No I honestly didn't have any of that, and I have Tourette(a mild case not like screaming cuss words but just some head and facial twitches) so typically stims make me twitch like crazy, honestly I was surprised at how not only did it not make me twitch but I actually felt like I hardly twitched at all in it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Thank dude, hmu if ur ever in northern California. I don't know if ur hitting the circuit this year but I have family at the shows back east if ur ever there


Would love to reconnect / connect with some fresh new family.
Never have been to that side of the USA. However, got lots of Detroit and Denver fam !!!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What dose was this at ?


400


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
This is a guide and *warning* to those who seek LSD's magical powers.
Doing One's own research is a very wise idea before indulging.
Happy / safe tripping, everyone ! ! !


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics- MICRODOSE* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Tripping " threshold*~- Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- "Spiritual Birthing Dose" *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics -*Slow come up. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*60 mics- =Lubercate The Mind - *Visuals. Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] This dose can put newbies into an uncomfortable headspace due to LSD's excessive perception breaks, especially females. Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed eye visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report entertaining 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.
*Level 1 - Level 2* ~ This dose's tripping effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " common tripping threshold " A normal hit of LSD. ~ *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Some may report slight nausea that will come and go. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Optical semblance and symbolism. Intuition becomes present. Perspective altering. Can You say REAL ?


*110 mics- *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics - 1 - 1.5 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. Watch out. ----Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience
[a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
*If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*200 mics - 300 mics : Getting into moderate / strong tripping territory *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ ~ Oceanic connectedness to the universe. *Megalomania can come up*_._ Scary - Horrific scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. [ dmt like phenomena ] ~ Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Sometimes these ideas turn out brilliant or some have turned out to be the town fool. Please consider the set and setting at doses like these OR HIGHER... Strong LAD tabs are out now. ONE TAB can put You here if You get these. *These doses have changed many peoples lives for the better and worse. For first time LSD users, using a dose this high, it is very important that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. [One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high]* It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.


*200 mics-* *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~~ *Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! This is where things can get powerful. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT.


*250 mics- *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [this effect can be horrific to some people]. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.
*Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.
~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 tabs of LSD. *
This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations and imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. [ One should know what they are doing or be with a shaman if they take a dose this high ] *Level 2 - 3*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*~500-800 mics ~ 3 - 7 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency ] ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).
~ Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences will arise. However, I do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. ~ *Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics- Four Way / Four Square* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Unusual thoughts and speech.
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. *
*Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics-It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *
Most people who talk of "taking half a strip - a full strip" usually end up here. It is wise to work One's way up to this dose. *~ *Out of body and unexplainable experiences can happen. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, fear, and panic are common at these doses. Extremely profound time distortions.
~ Objects / cognition / sounds / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Animated kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Visuals synch with music / thoughts. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1000 mics-~ *Most people will never go this high.* It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high. *Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Most people will think they are dying*.
- DMT like experiences - *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics-* This dose and beyond is where One will start to lose COMPLETE reality. People have reported vast and empty spaces- Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting due to the out of body experience effect at this dose. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together [example: if You were laying down, stood up, went outside, looked at your hand and went back inside... You can visually experience and sense all of those moments at the same time.]


*1500 mics-*~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
~~Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Level 4 - 5*


*2,000 mics~ OBE and NDE will always happen at this dose, with no tolerance. *Peak lasts 12+ Hours. Total trip duration lasts a lifetime.~ Who are You? Jesus Christ Himself? ~ This dose is like a hollywood movie reel {or a high dose of n,n,-dmt or ketamine.} Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~ Profound / important / astounding Open Eye Visuals and CEV. Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT like phenomena. If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back the fuck off... or else.
*You have been warned.*

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.
> ~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. _VERY intense during peak_. Some may report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on blank surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 tabs of legit / quality LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*
> 
> 
> ...


That's better, most people will never try more than 5-10 at a time but when u do have a tolerance which I recommend for ANYONE making or distributing large quantities to take at least small amount once or twice before commencing in ur work


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Would love to reconnect / connect with some fresh new family.
> Never have been to that side of the USA. However, got lots of Detroit and Denver fam !!!!!


Not sure if the schedule include Detroit it should


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> That's better, _most people will never try more than 5-10 at a time_ but when u do have a tolerance which I recommend for ANYONE making or distributing large quantities to take at least small amount once or twice before commencing in ur work


Can You elaborate ?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Can You elaborate ?


Well before u make it u need a tolerance otherwise when u have the finished product, well wen u do that reaction so that you do not get blown away so to speak u want a tolerance

Start with 200mics a normal fun trip when u start to come down take 500 which will be still fun and close to the experience ezrlier
Now the following day u can take a rather large dose without hurting yourself or others. ! 10 will feel like one
Alot of folks will say "this shit is bunk" but really u need a small break if that's what u want "to fryballs"
Now ur ready and actually able to function and make a big batch
I want to stress I do not advocate dosing more than 20 at a time in any case and if u are making it or working with large amounts please have SOME kind of tolerance


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Best case u have a mentor and don't need MY advice if ur Makin it but I read online about someone at a college making it in a prolab which is cool but dangerous.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Also a ton of people are saying they would thumb print if offered. Please have a tolerance beforehand if u ever are offerdd


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't like redosing....I'll take it all at once


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

I dunno maybe I'm just foolish but I honestly feel like after as many "breakthrough" doses of dmt that iv done there isn't much I'm not ready for, worst case I curl up into a ball and "meditate" if you can call it that when tripping so hard you don't even know your human...I think a DMT breakthrough means something different to different people, but to me when I say breakthrough I mean complete ego death, you no longer exhist best I can describe it is becoming energy and being connected to the cosmos like surfing a wave of energy


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't like redosing....I'll take it all at once





Bublonichronic said:


> I dunno maybe I'm just foolish but I honestly feel like after as many "breakthrough" doses of dmt that iv done there isn't much I'm not ready for, worst case I curl up into a ball and "meditate" if you can call it that when tripping so hard you don't even know your human...I think a DMT breakthrough means something different to different people, but to me when I say breakthrough I mean complete ego death, you no longer exhist best I can describe it is becoming energy and being connected to the cosmos like surfing a wave of energy


You fuggin' go balls to the wall.

Psychedelics are so cleansing that scaring the shit out of You to become a better person.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah he does have Its refreshing to see a person not gi even 1 fuck


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

Iv always been a introvert so that and being so wreckless with psychs in my early 20 during my existential crisis (I guess you could call it) has just put me in a place where high doses just don't scare me I'll go dose fer dose with anybody...how high you wanna go, I'm game


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv always been a introvert so that and being so wreckless with psychs in my early 20 during my existential crisis (I guess you could call it) has just put me in a place where high doses just don't scare me I'll go dose fer dose with anybody...how high you wanna go, I'm game


Took a standard 75 - 100 micrograms Yesterday...

Spent a lot of time venting to Myself and organizing My thoughts.
Before I went to sleep, I felt like I had it all figured out;
Went to sleep, woke up and now I completely forgot what I was doing...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Took a standard 75 - 100 micrograms Yesterday...
> 
> Spent a lot of time venting to Myself and organizing My thoughts.
> Before I went to sleep, I felt like I had it all figured out;
> Went to sleep, woke up and now I completely forgot what I was doing...


Why you change your avi, pikacu was dope


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why you change your avi, pikacu was dope


Was told from above to change it.

Pikhachu seemed too... Elegant;
D You know what I'm sayin', young squire ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

bump


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
This is a guide and *warning* to those who seek LSD's magical, healing powers. Doing One's own research is a very wise idea before indulging. ~~~ Happy / safe tripping, everyone ! ! !


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].*~ 1/4 tab of LSD*


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger [CEV & OEV] You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [ some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics ]


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis.
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *
[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " A normal hit of LSD. ~ *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Optical semblance and symbolism. Intuition becomes present.
Radical and monumental perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics- *~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics - 1 - 1.5 tabs of LSD - Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. -~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis.
[a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
*If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold " ~ 1 - 4 tabs of LSD ~ *Who are YOU ? "He's gone"~ This is where things can get powerful. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can_ manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air waves. Focal point landscapes and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES*


*200 mics-* * ~~ A lot like 150 mics. *Spiritual cord antennae is tingling !!!! ~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think.. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. *IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold " ~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredible painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *~ 1.5 - 2.5 tabs of LSD 
~ *Peak lasts 4 -5 Hours ~ *Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.
~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 normal tabs of LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 normal hits of acid. ~ *Healing / Serious experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening.* More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. ~~ Level 2 - 3*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " - 3 - 8 tabs of LSD [depending on Your quality / potency] ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, I do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. ~ *Level 2 - 4*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences  
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. **Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *
Some people who talk of taking "half a strip" sometimes ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Million dollar ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, fear, and panic are common at these doses. Extremely profound time distortions.
~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Loud, overwhelming static visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Animated kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.
*5.5 - 8 tabs of LSD*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high.* It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high. *Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*Most people will think they are dying*.- *Level 4 -5*


*1200 mics ~ 7 - 12 tabs of LSD ~* Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 4 - 5*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint]* ~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Like a hollywood movie reel {or a high dose of n,n,-dmt or ketamine.} Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. *Half a sheet - 65 doses* ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## mikek420 (Jul 2, 2017)

You should add my effects for milligram to 9.6 mg doses


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 2, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> You should add my effects for milligram to 9.6 mg doses


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't kno I just feel like microdosing anything is a waist, I won't even bother with anything less than like 5g of cubes, and prolly atleast 200ug, maybe DMT microdosing can be fun cause it has such a short duration, but for the most part when I feel like tripping I like to trip hard


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

Hate small acid doses. You get the same body load with only a fraction of the trip.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)

Jesus..so a thumbprint is 1g of lsd? shit even I would be hesitant to do that...unless there is some king of ceiling effect after a couple Kug and it just makes the duration longer


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 3, 2017)

lol a gram of lsd


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> lol a gram of lsd


Lol whoops it's a million ug in a g, not 10K...so it's 10mg right ? Still a fuckton of cid


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 3, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol whoops it's a million ug in a g, not 10K...so it's 10mg right ? Still a fuckton of cid


a dangerous amount of lsd lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> a dangerous amount of lsd lol


Yea I'll say....is there really people who've done it..?..there has to be a ceiling effect tho and the duration just gets longer after a certain point...once you hit the DMT psycosis/ego death/breakthrough like dose i don't think much els can come after that...or atleast I can't imagine what could possible come after...like I imagine 5000ug is prolly the same as taking 10,000ug only the peak last longer


----------



## electricslide (Jul 3, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think there a big diff.. I can't get high on subs even if I take 30mg, although I can't really get high in dope either just feel normal, for me to get a good nod I'd have to do prolly 100+$ of shit, other then that it's just to feel normal


Hey buddy, I used to be a heroin addict myself, I just wanna wish you luck with your battle it really is tough. I do want to give you my advice and personal experience, STAY AWAY from methadone, subutex and suboxon. I've used all 3 , and I've stopped cold turkey from all 3, most recently methadone , I was on 80 mg for a year , quit cold turkey and I literally was dope sick for a month an a half, I've been off 3 months now and I'm still mentally fucked. Everyday I'm ready to go get some fucking dope and slam some . But I havnt used dope in over a year so I'm really trying. To stay clear of it, but I know I'm gonna fail with the constant bullshit I deal with. Also subs also is a 3 to 4 week w.d from 4 mg was also just completely miserable what I'm saying the dope sickness from pills or h is so much easier and faster to deal with. If I do get back on dope I'll just quit the dope I won't be going back to any clinic ever again. Good luck to you friend


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Hey buddy, I used to be a heroin addict myself, I just wanna wish you luck with your battle it really is tough. I do want to give you my advice and personal experience, STAY AWAY from methadone, subutex and suboxon. I've used all 3 , and I've stopped cold turkey from all 3, most recently methadone , I was on 80 mg for a year , quit cold turkey and I literally was dope sick for a month an a half, I've been off 3 months now and I'm still mentally fucked. Everyday I'm ready to go get some fucking dope and slam some . But I havnt used dope in over a year so I'm really trying. To stay clear of it, but I know I'm gonna fail with the constant bullshit I deal with. Also subs also is a 3 to 4 week w.d from 4 mg was also just completely miserable what I'm saying the dope sickness from pills or h is so much easier and faster to deal with. If I do get back on dope I'll just quit the dope I won't be going back to any clinic ever again. Good luck to you friend


Thanks man, I'm glad to hear your staying clean a year is a really long time your doing so good I hope you keep it up brother, one day at a time that's all you have to do is just get through the day, then do it again, easier said than done I know but if you got a year under your belt I know you can keep it up


----------



## electricslide (Jul 3, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thanks man, I'm glad to hear your staying clean a year is a really long time your doing so good I hope you keep it up brother, one day at a time that's all you have to do is just get through the day, then do it again, easier said than done I know but if you got a year under your belt I know you can keep it up


Thanks buddy, it really is tough, honestly I think the only reason I've stayed away this long is bc I moved to another state where I don't know a single person and have no access to the shit, but then again that's why I moved so when I have tough days I have no choice but to deal with it. Anyway ima stop highjacking the thread , if you ever need any advice or someone to talk to that's been on the shit for over 5 years you can always pm me. Also kratom really really helps especially if u can't get any dope for w.e reason, it won't complete take away w.ds but it will certainly help you get outta bed and get threw work or the day. Wish you the best man


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Thanks buddy, it really is tough, honestly I think the only reason I've stayed away this long is bc I moved to another state where I don't know a single person and have no access to the shit, but then again that's why I moved so when I have tough days I have no choice but to deal with it. Anyway ima stop highjacking the thread , if you ever need any advice or someone to talk to that's been on the shit for over 5 years you can always pm me. Also kratom really really helps especially if u can't get any dope for w.e reason, it won't complete take away w.ds but it will certainly help you get outta bed and get threw work or the day. Wish you the best man


Be careful with that kratom shit i know a few turned themselves in zombies for that shit, its horrible in its own way, cant go anywhere without their bag of powder...

Stay strong brudda


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Thanks buddy, it really is tough, honestly I think the only reason I've stayed away this long is bc I moved to another state where I don't know a single person and have no access to the shit, but then again that's why I moved so when I have tough days I have no choice but to deal with it. Anyway ima stop highjacking the thread , if you ever need any advice or someone to talk to that's been on the shit for over 5 years you can always pm me. Also kratom really really helps especially if u can't get any dope for w.e reason, it won't complete take away w.ds but it will certainly help you get outta bed and get threw work or the day. Wish you the best man


No need to worry about hijacking round here man...but I have given krantom a try before, it does get pretty expensive but like you said can really help on those days you can't find anything...I still use occasionally while still on subs, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time till I just stop takin the subs... it's crazy how I really do want to quit but it just gets so deep in your mind that it almost feels hopeless...when I don't have anything all I can think about is scoring and when I do have stuff I'll tell myself this is it I'm not getting anymore then the circle just goes round n round


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea I'll say....is there really people who've done it..?..there has to be a ceiling effect tho and the duration just gets longer after a certain point...once you hit the *DMT psycosis/ego death/breakthrough* like dose i don't think much els can come after that...or atleast I can't imagine what could possible come after...like I imagine 5000ug is prolly the same as taking 10,000ug only the peak last longer


What's exactly is the dosage to achieve this said "DMT psycosis/ego death/breakthrough" ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What's exactly is the dosage to achieve this said "DMT psycosis/ego death/breakthrough" ?


I don't know 400ish is as high as iv gone...but I'm saying I can't imagine what would come after complete astral projection...ya know like what els could happen, so whatever dose of lsd makes that happen would be the "ceiling" and anymore would just make it last longer


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 4, 2017)

The largest dose dose of DMT iv taken is prolly in the 150mg range, typically through a bong with the deems on weed and taking the biggest hit I possibly could and holding it in as long as I can, the coughing during the beginning of the trip can be uncomfortable but this way has given me my best breakthroughs


----------



## electricslide (Jul 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> No need to worry about hijacking round here man...but I have given krantom a try before, it does get pretty expensive but like you said can really help on those days you can't find anything...I still use occasionally while still on subs, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time till I just stop takin the subs... it's crazy how I really do want to quit but it just gets so deep in your mind that it almost feels hopeless...when I don't have anything all I can think about is scoring and when I do have stuff I'll tell myself this is it I'm not getting anymore then the circle just goes round n round


Interesting that you sat kratom is expensive, I'm able to get 4 oz for about 35 bucks n that last 2 weeks . I order online though anything in the stores are really expensive . But It makes the transition from dope to nothing a bit smoother. And tour absolutely right it's a vicious circle I still think about scoring some every day but it doesn't consume my life like it did for so many years. Like I get to thinking "I can just get a few bags and get high for a day n then stop" but at the same time I know as soon as I get those bags I'm back on like I never quit . N unfortunately I'm an iv user so it makes things that much worse . The lead singer from pantera has a interview on YouTube about his addiction. If your interested he really breaks in down and everything he says is oh so true . If u want to watch it I can post a link uts kinda long , but very interesting to hear it come from someone who s od twice


----------



## electricslide (Jul 4, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Be careful with that kratom shit i know a few turned themselves in zombies for that shit, its horrible in its own way, cant go anywhere without their bag of powder...
> 
> Stay strong brudda


That's surprising to hear, it certainly can be addictive if used to much but it doesn't have any high , I only used it for w.ds but I guess someone w.o an opiate tolerance could get hooked


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jul 4, 2017)

electricslide said:


> That's surprising to hear, it certainly can be addictive if used to much but it doesn't have any high , I only used it for w.ds but I guess someone w.o an opiate tolerance could get hooked


Does it actually do anything for opiate withdrawal?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 4, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Does it actually do anything for opiate withdrawal?


It will take some of the edge off


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jul 4, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Interesting that you sat kratom is expensive, I'm able to get 4 oz for about 35 bucks n that last 2 weeks . I order online though anything in the stores are really expensive . But It makes the transition from dope to nothing a bit smoother. And tour absolutely right it's a vicious circle I still think about scoring some every day but it doesn't consume my life like it did for so many years. Like I get to thinking "I can just get a few bags and get high for a day n then stop" but at the same time I know as soon as I get those bags I'm back on like I never quit . N unfortunately I'm an iv user so it makes things that much worse . The lead singer from pantera has a interview on YouTube about his addiction. If your interested he really breaks in down and everything he says is oh so true . If u want to watch it I can post a link uts kinda long , but very interesting to hear it come from someone who s od twice


Sounds cool dude I would enjoy that vdeo I'm sure. Eventually u might be able to use a few bags once or twice a month, ths is what my wife and I have been doing for a couple years without much issue.
I had very little self control for awhile ad would lose 2\3 days at w time but now when we use i can actually get high


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2017)

electricslide said:


> That's surprising to hear, it certainly can be addictive if used to much but it doesn't have any high , I only used it for w.ds but I guess someone w.o an opiate tolerance could get hooked


I've always enjoyed it but the taste is too bad to be habit forming for me.
Effects range from the closest thing I have felt to being stoned, to a very clear excited talkative state. Oh, it can also make you feel horrible if you take too much. It is like seasickness every time you move for about 3 hours.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

*LSD in Micrograms*

This is a guide to those who seek LSD's magical, healing powers. Doing One's own research is a very wise idea before indulging. ~~~ *Happy / safe tripping, everyone ! ! !*



*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. a lot like a low mushroom dose [0.25 grams dried] or cannabis high {one toke with no tolerance} *Level 1* -


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ ¼ - ⅓ of a tab of LSD*


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.
*~ ½ - 1 standard tab of LSD*


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.
A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " A normal hit of LSD. ~ *Mild - immense spiritual experiences. Moderate sacramental and ceremonial phenomenon. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics- *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.
~ Lasts at least 8 hours - *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- Peaks can scare Newbies.*There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. -~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~*If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you. 
Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis.
[a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried] ~~~~~~~ *1 - 1½ tabs of LSD*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~* This is where things can get powerful. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *~
SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES ~ 1½ - 4 tabs of LSD*


*200 mics-* *~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak but not as vivid as One would think. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Many people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.
*~ 1½ - 2½ tabs of LSD 
~ *Peak lasts 4 -5 Hours ~ *Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of confidence. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 normal tabs of LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 hits of acid. ~ *Healing / Serious experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. 
*~ 3 - 8 tabs of LSD*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Animated kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~ *5½ - 8 tabs of LSD*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~ 7 - 12 tabs of LSD ~* Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - Half a sheet - 65 doses*~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what.
*DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 4, 2017)

BBQ you see what I'm saying right? about a ceiling dose? Like I know with DMT you can only get so far, even if you smoke a gram I'm sure it's the same as a breakthrough at 150mg, can you get to that point with lsd? It's hard to explain other then astral projection and ego death at the same time, you are no longer you, your just connected to everything...I'm pretty sure that's what happens when you die, just get recycled into the energy of the cosmos...that's as far as DMT can take you so I figure that's as far as you can go on lsd


----------



## mikek420 (Jul 4, 2017)

I did 4.4 mg of lsd once. At over twice that dose (9.6 mg) my effects were terrifyingly more powerful. Like stronger than anything Ive done before. 
You guys know me, I take massive doses that scare normal humans. 9.6 mg was confusion and scary for a while. 4.4 mg I drove a car


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 4, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> I did 4.4 mg of lsd once. At over twice that dose (9.6 mg) my effects were terrifyingly more powerful. Like stronger than anything Ive done before.
> You guys know me, I take massive doses that scare normal humans. 9.6 mg was confusion and scary for a while. 4.4 mg I drove a car


I'm gonna assume you get your lsd at a better than wholesale price, so you take like 200-400$ doses ? And if not gettin wholesale prices 400-900$ doses?


----------



## electricslide (Jul 4, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Does it actually do anything for opiate withdrawal?


Let me tell you, coming off of 80 mg methadone was God awful but that kratom kept me from shitting all over myself and made sleep manageable it seriously helped me there's no way I coulda stopped cold turkey like that with out the kratom .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 5, 2017)

Can We keep this strictly lysergic acid diethylamide [LSD] , please?


----------



## electricslide (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry was trying to give helpful information to ppl


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Can We keep this strictly lysergic acid diethylamide [LSD] , please?


We're just bullshit with each other tryn to help n support our fellow users...you know how this site is a thread is just a starting point for conversation which can go any direction


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 5, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Sorry was trying to give helpful information to ppl


Could you post that vid you were talking about id like to check it out


----------



## electricslide (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## electricslide (Jul 5, 2017)

Let me know what you think, as some one that's been threw it I think his message is pretty powerful and very relatable


----------



## mikek420 (Jul 5, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm gonna assume you get your lsd at a better than wholesale price, so you take like 200-400$ doses ? And if not gettin wholesale prices 400-900$ doses?


Uh Wot is this $ that you speak of? It has no value here


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 6, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Uh Wot is this $ that you speak of? It has no value here


So that must mean your close to a Chremist...or very rich lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So that must mean your close to a Chremist...or very rich lol


No. Neither. Im just very smart and savvy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 6, 2017)

*LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know.*



*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1* - # 1/9 of a standard tab of LSD #


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *
*¼ - ⅓ of a tab of LSD*


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.
*~ ½ a standard tab of LSD*


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold "  ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences. 
*½ - 1 tab of LSD*


*110 mics - A normal hit of LSD. *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ 
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- Peaks can scare Newbies. *There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. If You have insanely, potent stuff; ½ a tab can put You here but this is uncommon -~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you. ~ **Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~* This is where things can get very powerful. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *~ **SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES 
~ 1 - 4 tabs of LSD*


*200 mics-* *~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.
*~ 1½ - 2½ tabs of LSD *
*~ *Peak lasts 4 -5 Hours ~ *Level 2 - 3*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 6, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 normal tabs of LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 hits of acid. ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. 
*~ 3 - 8 tabs of LSD*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. Why?* Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~ *5½ - 8 tabs of LSD*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~ 7 - 12 tabs of LSD ~* Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - Half a sheet - 65 doses*~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what.
*DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 6, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> No. Neither. Im just very smart and savvy


Haha, unless you make then or know someone who does, drugs cost money, always..that's one think iv learned to always be tru in my life


----------



## angela11 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've used opioids to treat chronic pain caused by 40+ years of type 1 diabetes. After I tried cannabis, I was able to get off all of them, including morphine & fentanyl. I'm stunned the DEA would attempt to classify this (herb) Kratom in the same category as heroin or other schedule I drug.


----------



## electricslide (Jul 6, 2017)

angela11 said:


> I've used opioids to treat chronic pain caused by 40+ years of type 1 diabetes. After I tried cannabis, I was able to get off all of them, including morphine & fentanyl. I'm stunned the DEA would attempt to classify this (herb) Kratom in the same category as heroin or other schedule I drug.


That's because it's taking money away from big pharma and the govt , they would rather us be zombies giving them all our money


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 6, 2017)

electricslide said:


> That's because it's taking money away from big pharma and the govt , they would rather us be zombies giving them all our money


That's what I really hate about the subs they make me feel like a zombie, emotionless n just apathetic..atleast on heroin I feel like myself, but I do see how it can be used as a tool to get off and lessen WD if used for a short period of time, like a week or so but long term sub mantinence is not good imo


----------



## electricslide (Jul 6, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's what I really hate about the subs they make me feel like a zombie, emotionless n just apathetic..atleast on heroin I feel like myself, but I do see how it can be used as a tool to get off and lessen WD if used for a short period of time, like a week or so but long term sub mantinence is not good imo


I agree same as methadone, made me feel very disconnected , not high at all just disconnected from myself everyday. Problem is , once you start long term treatment which most places push long term it's so hard to get off so much harder than dope itself . Did you ever get around to watching that interview?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 6, 2017)

angela11 said:


> I've used opioids to treat chronic pain caused by 40+ years of type 1 diabetes. After I tried cannabis, I was able to get off all of them, including morphine & fentanyl. I'm stunned the DEA would attempt to classify this (herb) Kratom in the same category as heroin or other schedule I drug.


SO MUCH YAY!!!!! So glad to hear that cannabis has found and helped YOU.
And will always continue to heal. . . 

Kratom essentially is heroin .


----------



## electricslide (Jul 6, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> SO MUCH YAY!!!!! So glad to hear that cannabis has found and helped YOU.
> And will always continue to heal. . .
> 
> Kratom essentially is heroin .


Kratom is nothing like heroin not even close..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 6, 2017)

electricslide said:


> Kratom is nothing like heroin not even close..


Right, that like tramadolin is like heroin....but I haven't gotten to watch in the vid yet I saw it was a hour long n wanted to watch it all at one I might have time to tonight , Lol tramadolin is a banned word


----------



## electricslide (Jul 6, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Right, that like tramadolin is like heroin....but I haven't gotten to watch in the vid yet I saw it was a hour long n wanted to watch it all at one I might have time to tonight , Lol tramadolin is a banned word


Not only that kratom is leaf there's nothing synthetic about it what's so ever . Yeah it's kinda long but held my attention the entire time. He's a pretty funny guy too .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2017)

Well... Looks like this LSD thread turned into a HEROIN thread...

Thx guys... You really suck.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Well... Looks like this LSD thread turned into a HEROIN thread...
> 
> Thx guys... You really suck.


Alright alright....LSD is great, LSD LSD LSD


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2017)

I once shit my pants when I was tripping really hard on lsd, had to throw out the underwear and use my sock to wipe my ass


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I once shit my pants when I was tripping really hard on lsd, had to throw out the underwear and use my sock to wipe my ass


Damn... You get up there.. Doncha?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Damn... You get up there.. Doncha?


I thought I did, but didn't realize people like Mike are taking 4mg and driving around


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I thought I did, but didn't realize people like Mike are taking 4mg and driving around


----------



## ovo (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Don't be so dramatic

*LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know.*



*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1* - # 1/9 of a standard tab of LSD #


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *
*¼ - ⅓ of a tab of LSD*


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.
*~ ½ a standard tab of LSD*


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences. 
*½ - 1 tab of LSD*


*110 mics - A normal hit of LSD. *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ 
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- Peaks can scare Newbies.*There are some 250 ug tabs floating around these days. If You have insanely, potent stuff; ½ a tab can put You here but this is uncommon -~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you. ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~* This is where things can get very powerful. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. *~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES 
~ 1 - 4 tabs of LSD*


*200 mics-* *~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience.*Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~ 2 - 3 normal tabs of LSD ~ *[ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 *Starting to see 200 ug tabs come out [ 2017 ].* 2 - 4 hits of acid. ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. 
*~ 3 - 8 tabs of LSD*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. Why?*Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~ *5½ - 8 tabs of LSD*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~ 7 - 12 tabs of LSD ~*Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - Half a sheet - 65 doses*~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what.
*DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

See I make it better​


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2017)

*LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know.*



*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ 
*

*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~* Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - A normal hit of LSD. *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- Peaks can scare Newbies. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.~ *If you are a newbie, this dose* *is simply too high for you. ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~* This is where things can get very powerful. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior.
*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES *


*200 mics-* *~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. The peak scared the living shit out of Albert Hoffman Himself. However, when He came down... He felt like a rockstar. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ [ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*~ 3 - 8 tabs of LSD*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. Why?*Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what.
*DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

Dude you just copy n pasted what I wrote, that's plagiarism


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2017)

I do it better than You !!!!

Stop blowing My thread up, ninja?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

I got 4lbs of c4 strapped to my chest I'll blow the whole HS section to hell!


----------



## electricslide (Jul 8, 2017)

I wanna take so much lsd that I poop my pants ... I once took so many mushrooms I pissed in my bed , does that count????


----------



## electricslide (Jul 8, 2017)

And for the record I'm more and more starting to prefer shrooms over lsd, Its so much more natural , and it's not synthesized from all types of chemicals


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

electricslide said:


> And for the record I'm more and more starting to prefer shrooms over lsd, Its so much more natural , and it's not synthesized from all types of chemicals


I see what your saying, the one thing lsd has over shrooms is it doesn't make your stomach all upset n make you feel like your gonna shit out your intestines for the first hour or 2 especially in higher doses, but I have made a extract with etoh that turned out pretty good, I just capped the extract n it didn't upset my stomach like at all


----------



## electricslide (Jul 8, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I see what your saying, the one thing lsd has over shrooms is it doesn't make your stomach all upset n make you feel like your gonna shit out your intestines for the first hour or 2 especially in higher doses, but I have made a extract with etoh that turned out pretty good, I just capped the extract n it didn't upset my stomach like at all


I've been thinking about doing an extract lately , was it's fairly easy? I've recently started making a shroom tea and I'm pleased with the results not stomach pain or sick feeling, come ups supper fast which I like kinda skips the anxious feelings, lsd I struggle getting passed the anxiety alot of time, and just doesn't give me what I'm looking for when I trip. I think I'd really like dmt or mesc. Just never crossed paths yet .. one day tho


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 8, 2017)

electricslide said:


> I've been thinking about doing an extract lately , was it's fairly easy? I've recently started making a shroom tea and I'm pleased with the results not stomach pain or sick feeling, come ups supper fast which I like kinda skips the anxious feelings, lsd I struggle getting passed the anxiety alot of time, and just doesn't give me what I'm looking for when I trip. I think I'd really like dmt or mesc. Just never crossed paths yet .. one day tho


Yea it's really easy pretty much just make it the same way you would hash oil, soak separate n evaporate, only evaporate in a cool dark area with a fan, I used everclear I think it's like 75% or somthing...but yea lsd is really fun but there is just somthing about psilocybin that have more of a earthy feel to it maybe even more intense visuals, hard to explain but I'll take a good shroom extract over lsd any day


----------



## electricslide (Jul 8, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea it's really easy pretty much just make it the same way you would hash oil, soak separate n evaporate, only evaporate in a cool dark area with a fan, I used everclear I think it's like 75% or somthing...but yea lsd is really fun but there is just somthing about psilocybin that have more of a earthy feel to it maybe even more intense visuals, hard to explain but I'll take a good shroom extract over lsd any day


I'm gonna have to give that extract a try then maybe next weekend , thinking about eating 4 or 5 gs tonight depends if my roommates go out for the night , I don't like tripping while their here , they like to trip to but their more of a low dose and party type, I like to take large doses and be left alone to dig deep . And everytime I trip with them they constantly wanna bug me and keep me grounded they just never been deep like I have so they don't understand. And I totally agree that shroom visuals are way stronger than lsd visuals closed and open eye visuals, I'm always left disappointed as far as visuals on L goes


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 9, 2017)

So just out of curiosity how quickly does lsd degrade ? My friend puts drops on Swedish fish and pretty much just bags em and leaves them in his room which is about 80degF on average, at what rate will the lsd degrade in that condition


----------



## electricslide (Jul 9, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So just out of curiosity how quickly does lsd degrade ? My friend puts drops on Swedish fish and pretty much just bags em and leaves them in his room which is about 80degF on average, at what rate will the lsd degrade in that condition


I'm no expert here but from experience as long as it's sealed and kept outta light they should be okay for several weeks or months


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 9, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So just out of curiosity how quickly does lsd degrade ? My friend puts drops on Swedish fish and pretty much just bags em and leaves them in his room which is about 80degF on average, at what rate will the lsd degrade in that condition


I would just eat the acid . hehe

Sounds like a long haul on trying to figure out that type of math problem.
However, I'm lucky enough to slip by with other things.

Excuse Me while I burn this bush.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I would just eat the acid . hehe
> 
> Sounds like a long haul on trying to figure out that type of math problem.
> However, I'm lucky enough to slip by with other things.
> ...


Your new avi creeps me out, I say go back to pikachu


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2017)

dear Diary,
Hey , everybody. How are You doing Today?
I am writing and watching this thread right now.
I decided to live one time here and decided to write it down.

For some reason I just had to express My thoughts to You all.
I really enjoy eating ice cream with cinderella and rollerskating emo gothics.
I have eaten a lot of cheese recently that I picked up at King Soopers.
I love cheese so much. I am a really hungry , desperate white man in New New England that is Newer that New England... It is England... Come check out Our molly / mdma youtube channel.
Adam is a great friend that I love very much.
Thank You for watching one of the best movies ever. 
White Chicks is a really good movie. However, Mr. HeatlessBBQ love's saying However.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 14, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dear Diary,
> Hey , everybody. How are You doing Today?
> I am writing and watching this thread right now.
> I decided to live one time here and decided to write it down.
> ...


How much you take today?


----------



## gNOME42 (Jul 14, 2017)

i love lsd but i have a natural tolerance to it like my last dose was 10 120 tabs it was good but reading the stuff here i hit like a 400 dose level and i leave at least 4 months between acid trips


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

macsnax said:


> How much you take today?


Enough. #didyouloseitplaying# ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

*LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ ~ ~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. *



*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD.  *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~* This is where things can get very powerful. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~ *1 - 3 hits of LSD
~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES *


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *There are some 250 ugs tabs floating around.* {250 x 4 = 1,000} *[See 1,000 mics for more info]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ [ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~ Effects come on within the first 5 minutes - half hour. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lsd at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *After effects last 24+ hours. A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
*~ 3 - 8 tabs of LSD*


*500 mics- " Four Way / Four Square "* -This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects, Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences
~ *WARNING: 500+ micrograms can potentially ruin someones life. Why?*Because this dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

*Donald Trump is in the back all excited ^ ^ ^*


----------



## throwdo (Jul 16, 2017)

Yea bbq you change your avatar so much that i dont notice its you have the time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea bbq you change your avatar so much that i dont notice its you have the time


Yeah.... Wher You been, @throwdo ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeah.... Wher You been, @throwdo ?


is that you're videos heatless?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 17, 2017)

Nah... Some niggahs I found while looking for microgram reports.


----------



## throwdo (Jul 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yeah.... Wher You been, @throwdo ?


Helping a home girl move right now , looking for a place to stay


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Helping a home girl move right now , looking for a place to stay


mdma +


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## skuba (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks accurate to me as far as the come up but I feel like I just keep flying after 6-8 hours


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

skuba said:


> Looks accurate to me as far as the come up but I feel like I just keep flying after 6-8 hours


At what doses ? 

Good to see You back in the boards, @skuba .
Much love, always in all ways.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> mdma +


*that sounds like a sexy time*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 18, 2017)

https://genius.com/4159134

this is some deep shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> https://genius.com/4159134
> 
> this is some deep shit


Hmmmm....
*I wonder who YOU are.
*
I follow man to liquor store
LMAO!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hmmmm....
> *I wonder who YOU are.
> *
> I follow man to liquor store
> ...


what?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> what?


hike


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 18, 2017)

maybe u should lay off the acid lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

*I Love YOU, Michael Jordan*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> maybe u should lay off the acid lol






Okay, "brother".

Have fun... Doing what You are planning.
Not like no one knows what YOU are doing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

*



LAD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ ~ ~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LAD voyage, is very advisable due LAD's radical effects. It is also again recommended to NOT trip with Your love Ones.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LAD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~*This is where things can get very powerful. Spiritual veil is somewhat lifted. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *There are some 250 ugs tabs floating around.* {250 x 4 = 1,000} *[See 1,000 mics for more info]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ [ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LAD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. * A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Reptile shape shifting lizard aliens are _commonly_ seen. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Okay, "brother".
> 
> Have fun... Doing what You are planning.
> Not like no one knows what YOU are doing.


what the hell are u trying to say?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> what the hell are u trying to say?


I AM about to influence the whole world to eat LSD.
[ Lysergic Acid Diethylamide ]

*'BOUT TIME.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

*Charles Manson IS THE MAN !!!!!
is what I AM trying to say , @boozer-woozer 
so is @iHearAll ...
wait for it...


LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Charles Manson IS THE MAN !!!!!
> is what I AM trying to say , @boozer-woozer
> so is @iHearAll ...
> wait for it...
> ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

Anatomy of a K - Hole <-------- click here
Your image above makes Me want to do ketamine and mushrooms at the same time.

TEST YOUR SHIT... MXE BATCHES ARE GOING AROUND.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

Some


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Anatomy of a K - Hole <-------- click here
> This makes Me want to do ketamine and mushrooms at the same time.
> 
> TEST YOUR SHIT... MXE BATCHES ARE GOING AROUND.


I only do z drugs I grow myself. I hardly even smoke other ppeepz reefer. Far too sketchy. Especially with actual narcotics... I would like to grow some mushies on straight coffee if I can manage. Mycelium has the the ability to absorb alkaloids. Even LSA would be a nice addition. If I dint think the sterilization twmp in an autoclave would decompose it i would be using a hbwr substrate or morning glory. Mmman that would be a nice feeEeeEEEeling


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Some
> 
> I only do z drugs I grow myself. I hardly even smoke other ppeepz reefer. Far too sketchy. Especially with actual narcotics... I would like to grow some mushies on straight coffee if I can manage. Mycelium has the the ability to absorb alkaloids. Even LSA would be a nice addition. If I dint think the sterilization twmp in an autoclave would decompose it i would be using a hbwr substrate or morning glory. Mmman that would be a nice feeEeeEEEeling


You do LAD ?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You do LSD ?


I have tried it. Very beautiful. I have done a lot of purified LSA. Lysergic acid amides. They're produced in certain seeds and are isolated by an A/B extract and stored in critic acid ph'd grain alcohol.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I do not condone the use of LSA


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 18, 2017)

I used to do tons of acid, liquid, blotter, microdot, windowpayne.. we used to crush up microdot and mix w/ blow
oh those were the days hahahaha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> I used to do tons of acid, liquid, blotter, microdot, windowpayne.. we used to crush up microdot and mix w/ blow
> oh those were the days hahahaha








Are YOU ready for those days to come back, @Angus Hung ?

*Because they are about to. . .*


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 18, 2017)

sounds a little to twacky for me these days..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> sounds a little to twacky for me these days..








keep on listing glove.

I am sorry if anything happened but it's not My choice...
It was His.

I LOVE YOU, @Angus Hung .


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 18, 2017)

thnx
I would love to grow some peyote, i used to love doing mescalin


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> thnx
> I would love to grow some peyote, i used to love doing mescalin


Ya mon ! They like come.
I got You.

Do You know how to grow payola or have You done research on how?
Where the frigg did You get mescalito ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)

Shit stop went clockwatch stop watch.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)

*LAD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ ~ ~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LAD voyage, is very advisable due LAD's radical effects. It is also again recommended to NOT trip with Your love Ones.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LAD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~*This is where things can get very powerful. Spiritual veil is somewhat lifted. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *There are some 250 ugs tabs floating around.* {250 x 4 = 1,000} *[See 1,000 mics for more info]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)

*300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ [ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LAD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Reptile shape shifting lizard aliens are _commonly_ seen. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Music controls mood. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Ya mon ! They like come.
> I got You.
> 
> Do You know how to grow payola or have You done research on how?
> Where the frigg did You get mescalito ?


Oh man this was back in the early 90s when pcp was all the rage. we would get it pure mesc for like 200$g and cut the fuck out of it and then snort or parachute it.. good times where had .. this was in northern ontario so i have noidea where it would of come from other then mexico


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> Oh man this was back in the early 90s when pcp was all the rage. we would get it pure mesc for like 200$g and cut the fuck out of it and then snort or parachute it.. good times where had .. this was in northern ontario so i have noidea where it would of come from other then mexico


That sounds like a praty . Good times fa sho.
I have no idea honestly but I am sure they were not forgetabble.

Is it more intense of a trip than LSD ?
There is like NO research on peyote and mescaline.
I'd be honored to do reserach on it but Idk how the fuck I could get that much
mescaline.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 21, 2017)

id be down for some testing too


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> id be down for some testing too


Yay for down. Not LoL You good influence.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)

ovo said:


>






Oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## ovo (Jul 24, 2017)

beautiful man


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)

ovo said:


> beautiful man


Hank Thanks You...
He was a part of the production of this song...

I will let the band know You enjoy that music.


----------



## ovo (Jul 24, 2017)

My Skyhighatrist thinks I need better weed.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)

ovo said:


> My Skyhighatrist thinks I need better weed.


Well yeauh...

_Sounds_ like You learn from right teacher.


----------



## ovo (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

ovo said:


>


Seems Like Mr. Thompson ate the grey / purple pill


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 25, 2017)

ovo said:


>


And let's see where all that drug use will get you when your older....


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And let's see where all that drug use will get you when your older....


I chose the clip with him advocating smoking a joint. Think you're taking about Raoul Duke.



Why did BooWoo delete his post?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 25, 2017)

ovo said:


> I chose the clip with him advocating smoking a joint. Think you're taking about Raoul Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did BooWoo delete his post?


cuz he is a fucking vagina that smells like shit and is a fucking poser


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

*LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ ~ ~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. It is also again recommended to NOT trip with Your love Ones.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~*This is where things can get very powerful. Spiritual veil is somewhat lifted. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *There are some 250 ugs tabs floating around.* {250 x 4 = 1,000} *[See 1,000 mics for more info]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

*



**LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

~ ~ ~ *"Set and Setting"* *means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. It is also again recommended to NOT trip with Your love Ones.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]
~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics : " Moderate / Strong threshold "~*This is where things can get very powerful. Spiritual veil is somewhat lifted. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. *There are some 250 ugs tabs floating around.* {250 x 4 = 1,000} *[See 1,000 mics for more info]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

*



300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ Effects are a lot like 100 - 250 micrograms but a lot more extraordinary. *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ [ This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ] *Level 2- 3*


*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LAD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Reptile shape shifting lizard aliens are _commonly_ seen. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. ~


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. *You have been warned.*


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 25, 2017)

Is that you heatless, are you Ryan Flanagan ?


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Is that you heatless, are you *Zachary Knight Galifianakis*?


Shhhh.


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Is that you heatless, are you Ryan Flanagan ?


Puffed up man dunno who heartless is.

You watch show ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)

ovo said:


>


Dat Justin beiber episode is awesome in the AM.... You member ???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)

*^ Set and Setting ^*


----------



## ovo (Jul 27, 2017)

time to start micro dosing dabs, or vape.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> time to start micro dosing dabs, or vape.


hehehehehe

What doses are You microdosing dabs and pens at ?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 28, 2017)

y'all taLking 'bout microdosing dabs ? wtf.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah... I'm still trying to figure this out ^ look at him trying to figure it out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> microdosing cannabis?


1 - *10 mg* - Microdose



35 - 90 mg
Joint


Dabs (?)


up to 1000 mg
Edible


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

ovo said:


> 1 - *10 mg* - Microdose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do You know how to You can weigh out mgs of THC in weed ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

Adam... MR. SWIM... How To Make Dick Bigger...
Break SI joint in spine by inserting Own penis into mouth.

Got any alternatives ? I share no secrets online.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

*



LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' .


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~
*Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ]. You know abacus cut diagonal line ?


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics: " Moderate / Strong threshold "~ *This is where things can get very powerful. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; ketamine/dmt/self conscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ [This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

*



~ ~ ~ "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects.

300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ *VERY intense during peak.* Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*
~*Level 2- 3*

*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LAD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Reptilian shape shifting lizard wengdim are _commonly_ seen. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak for hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## ovo (Jul 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You know how to You can weigh out mgs of THC in weed ?


No. It would be more accurate once it's in concentrate form, or go by volume.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

ovo said:


> No. It would be more accurate once it's in concentrate form, or go by volume.








*...or You could just eyeball it.*


----------



## ovo (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.civilized.life/articles/the-cannabis-health-challenge-how-to-add-microdosing-to-your-fitness-routine/


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

brothers of the dope game, take it easy, girls love criminals

these days, a 12 pack don't do jack shit for me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> *rothersandrews heghog* of the dope game, take it easy, girls love criminals


Excuse Me... but
You sound like a mariposa that is aching for vagina. I don't get good vibes from You.
Mr. Villain... I guess.. Poser.

I can be a good person but I will be a fucking dick if I need to. Know what I mean, "player" ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Excuse Me... but
> You sound like a mariposa that is aching for pussy. I don't get good vibes from You.
> 
> I can be a good person but I will be a fucking dick if I need to. Know what I mean, "player" ?


yea im such a poser be awesome to make up morbid shit thats not true and be judged it'd be so fun lol (sarcasm), im not a player by any means, im one of the few ppl that you'll ever see that do real shit and see shit and talk about it otherwise without inflating they're fucking ego


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

my alcohol tolorance these days, fucking disgusting


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> my alcohol tolorance these days, fucking disgusting


 i love slipknot lyrics. WHAT !?!?!?! Thats not slipknot at all.


boozer-woozer said:


> yea im such a poser be awesome to make up shit thats not true *it'd be so fun*, im not a player by any means, im one of the few ppl that you'll ever see that do real shit and see shit and talk about it otherwise without inflating they're fucking ego


Mr. MANIFEST, check out what "brother" says ^ @iHearAll 
LMAO !!!!!!!! Okay asshat. Mistah "jones" andrewwS . sorting You fate.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i love slipknot lyrics. WHAT !?!?!?! Thats not slipknot at all.
> 
> Mr. MANIFEST, check out what "brother" says ^ @iHearAll
> LMAO !!!!!!!! Okay asshat. Mistah "jones" andrewwS . sorting You fate.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


>


@Drowning-Man LMAO^^^^^



boozer-woozer said:


> a 12 pack to the average person would get them wasted and want to sleep, to me its a literately a mild buzz i want to do a line and drink another 10 before im satisfied


I get sleepy as fuck off exactly what You are doing right now and later. DUH!!!
Courage The Big Red Dawg.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

lol heatlessbbq do u realize you're a fucking mental case that don't make sense half the time?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Jul 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You sound like a mariposa that is aching for vagina. I don't get good vibes from You.


yea im sure ur get sooo much pussy mr. mentally retarded acid head


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> lol heatlessbbq do u realize you're a fucking mental case that don't make sense half the time?


Duh. Im daffy duck / kingdom hearts FAMILY... you know ? where You been?oh wait...



boozer-woozer said:


> yea im sure ur get sooo much pussy mr. mentally retarded acid head


Hell no I dont get pussy... Im gay as fuck. You know how gas I am? Im gunna grow the best beard ever and show You how fast and how long I can last with this certain Asain girl that knows who You are. So You getta jerk off to jerkins with that the rest of Your life...or not


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)

*



LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
*~ ~ ~ "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. ~ ~ ~ ~ It is recommended to not trip with people You do not know. It is also recommended to not leave the chosen set and setting until You start coming down. ~ ~ ~ ~ Considering "set and setting" [at any dose] before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some euphoria / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' . Enough to make the lights trip out.


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here in honor of Chester Bennington - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as a stimulant. Soft -moderate energy shifts. Duration can be 6 - 8 hours. [ Pot always brings back the effects/visuals, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~ *Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative & creative thinking. A great "chilling" / fellowship dose. Meaningful, deep thoughts. Philosophical jibber jabber / conservations. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ]. You know abacus cut diagonal line ?


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Cerebral head change; aka amplified thoughts, this creates a space for healing and next level things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. ~ *Level 1 *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ *


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_,~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.
~ *Level 1 - Level 2 ~ * Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental / ceremonial moments. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing and/or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Spiritual cord is found. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~
Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with cannabis. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics: " Moderate / Strong threshold "~ *This is where things can get very powerful. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; ketamine/dmt/self conscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LAD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LAD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ [This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)

*









Please watch this video before eating acid ^

300 mics-~ This is the dose of patience. *Careful... Getting into very powerful places.~ *VERY intense during peak.*Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions may manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~For first time lysergic users, using a dose this high, it is recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case he / she would not do something potentially hazardous and/or life threatening. *More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli.*
~*Level 2- 3*

*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LAD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*.~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Reptilian shape shifting lizard wengdim are _commonly_ seen. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Innovative / extremely strange ideas ~Intense CEV and OEV containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak for hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Blurring of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @Drowning-Man LMAO^^^^^
> .


that shit aint no worse then the rest of nirvana's songs lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> that shit aint no worse then the rest of nirvana's songs lol


I feel better than You.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 2, 2017)

'parently ; 'dis "game" is not impressed with the housing on MAR-'es. 'gon keep daps on those who fuk wit MY fam. kno what tit is, grape?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> 'parently ; 'dis "game" is not impressed with the housing on MAR-'es. 'gon keep daps on those who fuk wit MY fam. kno what tit is, grape?


I'm sorry for Your loss, aka squish grape.......mER




Changed My life ^ ............bad ass gold toof..............^


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 2, 2017)

u guys wanna get high ? ----- *nods head* . . . yeaLup


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I feel better than You.


lol u are such an asshole


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 2, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> lol u are such an asshole


hes a nut job


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> hes a nut job


I love jobs and losing them in the most infamous of ways.
Hey, @boozer-woozer wanna get hired by hollywood?
You're HIRED !!!! You just gotta have enough balls to talk to Mr. twistah.


----------



## Angus Hung (Aug 2, 2017)

I used to get liquid acid in visine bottles and just squirt a bunch on a sugar cube or in the mouth.
how in the fuck would you ever measure such a small amount


----------



## ovo (Aug 2, 2017)

place it on paper first.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

thank you


ovo said:


> place it on paper first.








Thank *YOU*. @ovo . # <--------


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 4, 2017)

Sploosed the boosed.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gon' windy up in this bitch.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 5, 2017)

ovo said:


> place it on paper first.


Intriguing ...


Angus Hung said:


> I used to get liquid acid in visine bottles and just squirt a bunch on a sugar cube or in the mouth.
> how in the fuck would you ever measure such a small amount


How do You think One would go about doing that besides @ovo 's interesting advice ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)

so much more on its way


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)

*cough cough*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)

*



LSD in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
*~ ~ ~ "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. SET AND SETTING.*


*5 - 15 mics.*- first level threshold. some report some laughing gas type feelings / mood lift, mental / physical stimulation, and air graphics but so mild. Most people usually end up wanting to take more if intending to ' trip ' . Some call this the "lucky U" dose.


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. A lot of people use this dose as an enhancement drug. Soft -moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~ Duration is about 6 - 8 hours *~ Level 1*


*30 mics- *" *Beginner / gateway threshold "*~-~ Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose "*_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ Level 1*


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *
[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " ~ *Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [distressing or comforting thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case*. *Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with other psychedelics. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ *If you are a newbie, this dose is simply too high for you.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics: " Moderate / Strong threshold "~ *This is where things can get powerful. These doses always shows newbies how powerful acid really is, some report getting their asses kicked [spiritually]... Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~*~ SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER*


*200 mics-~*~ Intense ideas / manifestations. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ * This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. *This is an intense dose, people. *Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ [This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2017)

*



Doses like 300+ mics and above have taught many to work and to be patient.
Please understand what "Set and Seting" is before taking doses this high...

300 mics- ~ *Careful... Getting into very powerful places. ~ *Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. *300+ mics can potentially ruin someones life / relationship with family, especially if tripping Alone. Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak. *~*Level 2- 3*

*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV& OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.* Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please educate Yourselves on the effects of LAD.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.
~~~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]*


*500 mics-* This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense ClosedEyeVisual designs / framework containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported along with DMT entity contact. Gongs are aften heard.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak for hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.





*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. *Most people will think they are dying*. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.
*It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.*


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 7, 2017)

this niggah is funny as hell.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 8, 2017)

*Collab with the Psychnauts of the world.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 9, 2017)

bus to trip town last night... dats for sure... woops


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2017)

whats wit you all?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 10, 2017)

For real ^


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 11, 2017)

150-400 ug - when one decides not to be a pussy and wants the feel the cleanest euphoria ever

anymore then that is extremely dangerous, the fact that @mikek420 took 66 tabs and had a good trip blows my goddamn mind

im highly against tripping with sober ppl, a lot of ppl think trip sitters are good, bullshit in my opinion, besides my local weed dealer showing up for 5 min to sell us some kush, i hate it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> 150-400 ug - when one decides not to be a pussy and wants the feel the cleanest euphoria ever
> 
> anymore then that is extremely dangerous, the fact that @mikek420 took 66 tabs and had a good trip blows my goddamn mind
> 
> im highly against tripping with sober ppl, a lot of ppl think trip sitters are good, bullshit in my opinion, besides my local weed dealer showing up for 5 min to sell us some kush, i hate it


You obviously have never eaten LSD...

"150-400 ug - when one decides not to be a pussy and wants the feel the cleanest euphoria ever"...
* I hope You eat those words.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You obviously have never eaten LSD...
> 
> "150-400 ug - when one decides not to be a pussy and wants the feel the cleanest euphoria ever"...
> * I hope You eat those words.*


nah i can handle lsd extremely well shrooms on the other hand freak me the fuck out even like 2 grams. the key is avoid sober ppl at all costs lol, chill heatless


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 11, 2017)

ive been working all day long at one of the worse minimum wage jobs imaginable im not in the mood to argue


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> nah i can handle lsd extremely well shrooms on the other hand freak me the fuck out even like 2 grams. the key is avoid sober ppl at all costs lol, _chill_ heatless


Oh yeah? I'm not sure if I'm buying all of this... 
Mixing LSD and shrooms is a jedi type thing to do.

Great...
You are making Me want to eat some acid right now...



boozer-woozer said:


> ive been working all day long at one of the worse minimum wage jobs imaginable im not in the mood to argue


Do I need to call a waaaa-bulance ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> chill heatless


*I am. . .*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

Are You, @boozer-woozer ?


----------



## mikek420 (Aug 12, 2017)

Was 66 150 ug tabs so the equivalent of 96 100 ug doses. Was an awesome time except for an hour when I didn't know what anything was


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Was 66 150 ug tabs so the equivalent of 96 100 ug doses. Was an awesome time except for an hour when I didn't know what anything was


How long did the trip last ? Peak too?


----------



## mikek420 (Aug 13, 2017)

Peak was around 6-8 hours and the whole thing was around 20-22 hours


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2017)

mikek420 said:


> Peak was around 6-8 hours and the whole thing was around 20-22 hours


Ohhhh!!!!
I see what You did there....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 14, 2017)

*



LSD Effects in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
*~ ~ ~ "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip.*


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~ Duration is about 6 - 8 hours *~ Level 1*


*30 mics-* Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] ~ A great beginner dose *~ Level 1*


*50 mics - *Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *
[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case*. *Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with other psychedelics. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ *If you are a newbie, this dose may be too high for You.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics: " Moderate / Strong threshold "~ *This is where things can get powerful. These doses always shows newbies how powerful acid really is, some report getting their asses kicked [spiritually]... Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~* SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER*


*200 mics-~*~ High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Your mind is racing: intense ideas / manifestations. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*.~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. *This is an intense dose, people.* Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ [This is a great _tripping_ dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 14, 2017)

*



Doses like 300+ mics and above have taught many to work and to be patient.
Please understand what "Set and Seting" is before taking doses this high...

300 mics- ~ *Careful... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Vibrant colors and visuals are everywhere, open and CEV. Some report feelings of crossing the third eye threshold [level up]. Extremely vivid memories/time lapses, aka flashbacks and beautiful/unpleasant visions manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractal patterns are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] 300+ mics can potentially ruin someones life / relationship with family, especially if tripping Alone. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak. *~*Level 2- 3*

*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV& OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.* Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please educate Yourselves on the effects of LAD.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ ~ Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.~~ *After effects last 24+ hours [aka HPPD and/or flashbacks]*


*500 mics-* *"Four way / Four Square"* ~ This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense ClosedEyeVisual designs / framework containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported along with DMT entity contact. Gongs are aften heard.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak for hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.


*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Most people _will_ think they are dying. People have reported yin/yang type scenarios, in the most profound ways. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. Breakthrough type phenomenon.


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2017)

While I haven't done any since 76, I used to like to Inject it.

Id get some blotter, or tabs, and soak them down, and then shoot it. We had some Yellow Microdot Tabs, they called Sunshine, that my buddy got busted with in 72, and they were 897 mics. Really good, clean stuff to. My buddys friend is a chemist, and was making it, and then putting it in tabs, and selling it for 50c - $1.00 a tab. In 72.

It usually took a few minutes for full effects when you shoot it. It can be very frightening for many, as your tripping all out, all of a sudden.

Ive also mixed PCP, and LSD plenty of times.

I ODd shooting 95 units of 1:1000 solution Epinepherine/Adrenaline, and that was the end of my drug career, except for weed. Done plenty of Ousley stuff. I saw it only 1 time in 72, and bought 1000 hits of it for $500 and kept them in the deep freeze for several years. They had an Owl stamped on the tab. Mine were White. Id say probably 500 mics.

Windowpane was also popular. At least 1500 mics. Maybe 2000.

Its also true about the Strychnine MYTH. It was mainly just LSD that wasn't taken through the full process, and was dirty. I found as the 70s wore on, the dirtier, and weaker the LSD got. So I quit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 16, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While I haven't done any since 76, I used to like to Inject it.
> 
> Id get some blotter, or tabs, and soak them down, and then shoot it. We had some Yellow Microdot Tabs, they called Sunshine, that my buddy got busted with in 72, and they were 897 mics. Really good, clean stuff to. My buddys friend is a chemist, and was making it, and then putting it in tabs, and selling it for 50c - $1.00 a tab. In 72.
> 
> ...








So the moral of the story is... *You never know the exact dosage....*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2017)

No you really wouldn't know the dose.

The way I did it was. You know the people that know what good stuff is, and take it from there. If I knew certain people did x amount, and they did ok, Id at least do as much as them, or more

An older guy, who could do more of anything than anyone else was my guide. He was 8 years older. If he says its really good stuff. Look out. tart low, and just get a taste of it. Oftentimes only 1/4 of what was supposed to be so good. Also sometimes the tabs were so small, it was really hard to cut them up.

Actually the 1st trip I ever had was on STP/DOM. I only saw it 1 time, and they guy I mentioned above that knew good stuff, had it in 1971. I was almost 13. It was at a 3 folk festival, and it lasted forever.

*History[edit]*
DOM was first synthesized and tested in 1963 by Alexander Shulgin, who was investigating the effect of 4-position substitutions on psychedelic amphetamines.[2]

In mid-1967, tablets containing 20 mg (later 10 mg) of DOM were widely distributed in the Haight-Ashbury District of San Francisco under the name of STP. This short-lived appearance of DOM on the black market proved disastrous for several reasons. First, the tablets contained an excessively high dose of the chemical. This, combined with DOM’s slow onset of action (which encouraged some users, familiar with drugs that have quicker onsets, such as LSD, to re-dose) and its remarkably long duration, caused many users to panic and sent some to the emergency room. Second, treatment of such overdoses was complicated by the fact that no one at the time knew that the tablets called STP were, in fact, DOM.

*Effects[edit]*
Effects of this drug include substantial perceptual changes such as blurred vision, multiple images, vibration of objects, visual alterations, distorted shapes, enhancement of details, slowed passage of time, increased sexual drive and pleasure, and increased contrasts.[_medical citation needed_] It may cause mystical experiences and changes in consciousness. It may also cause pupillary dilation and a rise in systolic blood pressure.[3]


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 16, 2017)

wow. so much info


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 16, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> wow. so much info


I guess . . .


jimihendrix1 said:


> No you really wouldn't know the dose.
> 
> The way I did it was. You know the people that know what good stuff is, and take it from there. If I knew certain people did x amount, and they did ok, Id at least do as much as them, or more
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on that shit We shouldn't be eating.

*This is 2017.* Get the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 17, 2017)

you all heard of this nick sands guy ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 17, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> you all heard of this nick sands guy ?


Yup.
Good stuff. He created that new type of ladl that is like acid but not.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 19, 2017)

have you tried orange sunshine ? or this new M lad ? or what ever ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Are these notes from your own experiences?


Yes.



Jp.the.pope said:


> When I was tripping regularly, I was almost always in the 500 - 1500 mic range without fail. I always found 100 - 300 mics to be more or less a threshold does for where I actually wanted to be. There have been a couple occasions where I was in the 5000 mic range on accident (spilled viles).
> 
> Is this adjusted for different crystal types? I have had incredibly different experiences at the same dose based on which family provided / or which crystal I was eating. 300 mics of lavender is always a rough trip for me. 500 mics of needlepoint of fluff is enjoyable and has me out in public enjoying others company.
> 
> ...


Those are quite some doses. 
I hear You can become a movie star on those types of doses...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Taking doses like 150+ micrograms without any tolerance can be quite a _thriller _to n00bs.

However, developing a tolerance to this dose [or any dose] provides a very enlightening yet gradual experience...
Example: Lets say instead of taking a full 150 micrograms on a Friday night with no tolerance... Break that dose up into smaller fractions. Take a standard 'microdose' of {20-25 ugs} in the morning... Get some work done and maybe at lunch, take another microdose {20-25 ugs}. Then after You get home from work. Take a solid {75 micrograms}. Then later around 10 p.m. take another {50-75 ugs}. You will see what I mean instead of going balls to the wall.
Also something to keep in mind to prevent future holes in walls... There is such a thing as over 'micro'dosing people... This causes "lysergic" hangoversx10 ~This isn't fatal and/or life threatening but potentially an opportunity to get the cops called on You and/or a nosy, _unknown _neighbor's attention on You and Your recently LSD journeys.

*LSD causes schizophrenic / psychotic behavior.*
*even on mushrooms, dmt, salvia, ketamine, mescaline, peyote, hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, and many other mind altering substances...*


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes.
> 
> Those are quite some doses.
> I hear You can become a movie star on those types of doses...


No movie star, just ALOT of self programming. 

I doubt I'd be comfortable at anything more than 200 mics these days. Been a couple years and those epic doses sound much scarier than they seemed when I took them. 

Hope you're well.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> No movie star, just ALOT of self programming.
> 
> I doubt I'd be comfortable at anything more than 200 mics these days. Been a couple years and those epic doses sound much scarier than they seemed when I took them.
> 
> Hope you're well.


Well seeing as Your past dosing history involve ridiculously high doses... I assume You have been lied to in Your lsd eating past OR You are talking up Your stuff being all heady.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Well seeing as Your past dosing history involve ridiculously high doses... I assume You have been lied to in Your lsd eating past OR You are talking up Your stuff being all heady.


No need to argue about it. Sorry.

Hope you enjoyed the eclipse.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> No need to argue about it. Sorry.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the eclipse.


I am about accurate research and not ridiculous numbers... 

and thank You, that eclipse was beyond satisfying.. You know ?
First times for everything. FirNace


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 22, 2017)

We moving big time... 
http://bluelight.org/vb/threads/816628-LSD-Microgram-Dosage-Thread-How-much-acid-should-I-take/page3

^ CLICK HERE FOR NEW LSD DATA ^


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 25, 2017)

damn. this is going places


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 25, 2017)

spice is not good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 25, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
*~ ~ ~ "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip.*


*20 mics - " MICRODOSE "* <---- click here - first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~ Duration is about 6 - 8 hours *~ Level 1*


*30 mics-* Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].


*40 mics- " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LAD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] ~ A great beginner dose *~ Level 1*


*50 mics - *Optical illusions / MC Escher Imagery; aka the imagination manifests. Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *Starting to feel the next level of LAD's effects. *
[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics- = " Tripping threshold " - *Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *Level 1 - Level 2* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*90 mics- *A great dose for common visuals and trails. Mild-average lad visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~*Level 2*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.


*110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LAD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ It is also wise to consider a sitter to watch over the tripper; just in case*. *Lasts at least 8 hours ~ *Level 2*








*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours.* ~ Still Level 2 *but some can report a Level 3 experience mixed with other psychedelics. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ *If you are a newbie, this dose may be too high for You.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*200 mics - 400 mics: " Moderate / Strong threshold "~ *This is where things can get powerful. These doses always shows newbies how powerful acid really is, some report getting their asses kicked [spiritually]... Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Scenarios _can _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. ~-~* SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER
*


*200 mics-~*~ High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Your mind is racing: intense ideas / manifestations. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ *Level 2* - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT. ~ IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE ~ ~ *A lot like 150 mics.*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Peak effects are described as "sensing another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences *[this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]*.~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. *This is an intense dose, people.* Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ [This is a great _tripping_dose for experienced users, intense/overwhelming for first timers / it's been a while users ]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 25, 2017)

*Doses like 300+ mics and above have taught many to work and to be patient.
Please understand what "Set and Seting" is before taking doses this high...

300 mics- ~ *Careful... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Vibrant colors and visuals are everywhere, open and CEV. Some report feelings of crossing the third eye threshold [level up]. Extremely vivid memories/time lapses, aka flashbacks and beautiful/unpleasant visions manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractal patterns are very pronounced on surfaces ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] 300+ mics can potentially ruin someones life / relationship with family, especially if tripping Alone. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak. *~*Level 2- 3*

*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV& OEV are amazing at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.* Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please educate Yourselves on the effects of LAD.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*~500-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ *These doses and higher can be *VERY *psychologically dangerous *to anyone*. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~_ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour._ ~ Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Music controls / vividly affects mood. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [Lad at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ).~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences may arise. However, some do not regret these experiences. *A lot of tiredness next day. *It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.~
~ *After effects last 24+ hours [aka HPPD and/or flashbacks]




*


*500 mics-"Four way / Four Square"* ~ This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Fractals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] ~ Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *Level 3 - 4*


*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking *"half a strip - ¾ strip"* usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense ClosedEyeVisual designs / framework containing imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. If One has no experience with LAD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported along with DMT entity contact. Gongs are aften heard.


*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak for hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong feeling of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. *Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone.* This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.







*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Most people _will_ think they are dying. People have reported yin/yang type scenarios, in the most profound ways. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a *"full strip"* will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. Breakthrough type phenomenon.


*1200 mics ~~ *Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. *Level 3 - 5*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] *~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. ~ God contact / divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete solitude/terror. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good AND bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy]. Feelings of getting electrocuted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. *DMT phenomena. *[It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] If You are a newbie to LAD... You better back off... or else. ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.


*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 26, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> damn. this is going places


lol


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 26, 2017)

how come u never post pics of your stash @HeatlessBBQ ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 26, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> how come u never post pics of your stash @HeatlessBBQ ?


Because I got videos of that. I got vials, sheets, and microdots.
HMU if You need any.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 27, 2017)

Damn y'all are making me want to explore again. Been a while for me but I've definitely had amazing life changing trips on Lucy. Also a pretty bad one haha. But it was somewhat beneficial once I was coming down and put it more into focus.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 27, 2017)

CanadianDank said:


> Damn y'all are making me want to explore again. Been a while for me but I've definitely had amazing life changing trips on Lucy. Also a pretty bad one haha. But it was somewhat beneficial once I was coming down and put it more into focus.


Yup. Most people enjoy come downs a lot more than a peak...or four.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 28, 2017)

enjoying the comedown more then the peak thats crazy talk, the comedown is good too though especially on a warm summer night smoking weed


----------



## harris hawk (Aug 28, 2017)

were can one get "coco plant seeds" ? ???? know that one can get poppy seeds and catus plant/seedds also ?????????????? best site to buy spores ???


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 28, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> were can one get "coco plant seeds" ? ???? know that one can get poppy seeds and catus plant/seedds also ?????????????? best site to buy spores ???


im sure u can find all that on the deep web


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> im sure u can find all that on the deep web


did you hear the deep web is getting shut down as of yesterday ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2017)

hey, you all hear of those deemster gnomes ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> hey, you all hear of those deemster gnomes ?


Of course. There is much research on the subject on google and the world wide web.

Ask @ANC about those things...


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2017)

been doing that the psychedsubstance guy talks a lot about it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> been doing that the psychedsubstance guy talks a lot about it.


Yes. He is a good guy. Glad He finally is talking about it.
but He is going into some weird places recently. Wish He'd keep up the bad assness.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2017)

wonder why he is ruling a ruler


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

There it is !!!!! Adam loves nookie with Jasmine. Isn't that His girlfriend's name ?


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2017)

dunno. he seems to be a sailor of sorts


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. [Newbie}
A single hit of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
Most doses are around [120 - 250 micrograms] ~ Microdots are microgrammed at 400+ micrograms each.*
*~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You trust.*
*LSD is one of the most profound psychological tools known to man. It was, of course, discovered by Albert Hoffman in 1943 during the peak of one of the most horrible times known to man; "It was the antidote for the atomic bomb". ~
LSD is the smallest psychedelic substance on the planet, however it packs a boom or three. Due to LSD's extremely potent mind altering effects, the substance and the experiences it provides have been researched by many people over the years. Depending on dosage, Lysergic Acid Diethylamide [the name of LSD] will deliver a plethora of effects to the user. Please be safe when tripping on acid. This thread is dedicated to all those who have love ones that use Lysergic Acid Diethylamide and to those who have dedicated their lives to the exploration of the mind, body, and spirit. ~ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




*
20 mics - " MICRODOSE " <---- click here - *first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself. ~ Duration is about 6 - 8 hours ~ Level 1
*[1/9 - 1/12 a tab]*


*30 mics -* Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa _with no tolerance_. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ].
*

40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] ~ A great beginner dose ~ Level 1







*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*50 mics - " Tripping threshold " ~ *Optical illusions / MC Escher Imagery; aka the imagination manifests. Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.
*[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*
60 mics- = -* Mild alice in wonderland type scenarios may emerge. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. This dose lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Level 1 - Level 2
~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


*75 mics - *1/2 a hit of acid

*
90 mics- *Spiritual cord is found. A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable. ~ A lot like 1.25 - 1.75 grams of mushrooms. ~Level 2


*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Mildly tapping into source especially with cannabis. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.





*

110 mics - *This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. ~ Lasts at least 8 hours ~ Level 2


*150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. *~-~ Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts . Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Still Level 2 but some can report a Level 3 or 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. [a lot like 2.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ If you are a newbie, this dose may be too high for You.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 3.5 tabs of LSD]* Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always shows newbies how powerful acid really is. *~Megalomania may come up*_. _Deep over analyzations _may _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. ~-~ "Getting shpongled" is possible. *SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER*


_
_


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

*
200 mics-~~ Profound spiritual experiences will happen. *Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Your mind is racing: intense ideas / manifestations. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ A lot like 3.5 grams of mushrooms ~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. ~*IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE* ~
~ A lot like 150 mics.
*




*


*250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. Peak effects are described as very intense. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense; some explain "_sensing_ another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. This is an intense dose, people. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~
*

300 mics- ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. It is also wise to consider a trustworthy sitter to watch over an _inexperienced_ tripper; just in case*.* People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak.* ~Level 2- 3





*

400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. People always report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. *This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.* Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie. ~ *( 2.5 - 3.5 hits of acid )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2.5 - 7 hits of acid) These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. * ~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ) *Music controls / vividly affects mood. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior may be exhibited [getting naked / punching holes in walls]. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, some do not regret these experiences.* ~~~~ After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ] ~ There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.
*

*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

*500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together [dmt like phenomenon/body high]. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] *~ Level 3 - 4







700 mics- *It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense remote / visible / eerie imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals. Gongs are sometimes heard.
*

800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong _feeling_ of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.





*

1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement, most throw up. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.
*

1200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what, depending on Your karma. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Harsh teachers will arise [metaphorically speaking...or not]. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] ~* This is literally like dying and coming back to life. Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ God contact / divine intervention. _Senses on overdrive._ ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.]* ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. [DMT / Near Death / Out of Body like experiences]






A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> did you hear the deep web is getting shut down as of yesterday ?


some sites were closed theres still one u can use


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 1, 2017)

im gonna order some mdma for me and my girl should be pretty groovy lol


----------



## throwdo (Sep 1, 2017)

I always enjoy reading your post BBQ I've seen my buddy eat 10 strips that is a Hevey dose for me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I always enjoy reading your post BBQ I've seen my buddy eat 10 strips that is a Hevey dose for me






I roll wit people likchu, @throwdo . @boozer-woozer , @DankTankerous , Ihearall is a bitch.


----------



## throwdo (Sep 2, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> some sites were closed theres still one u can use[/QUO
> 
> There are still some open but damn when the us goes after stuff they mean it


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 3, 2017)

been enjoying some painkillers today such a nice high


----------



## throwdo (Sep 3, 2017)

Never liked them much I enjoy benzo as long as I don't abuse them


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 3, 2017)

opiates are heavenly


----------



## throwdo (Sep 3, 2017)

I hear opium is a good high when smoked


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2017)

throwdo said:


> I hear opium is a good high when smoked


It's a very floaty feeling. I've smoked it a few times at its one thing I haven't cared for. Not for me, I know a lot of people do like it though.


----------



## throwdo (Sep 4, 2017)

macsnax said:


> It's a very floaty feeling. I've smoked it a few times at its one thing I haven't cared for. Not for me, I know a lot of people do like it though.


My buddy said he smoked it he described it as very peaceful


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 4, 2017)

opiates make u feel really relaxed and at peace with everything with these warm waves that come over you and really nice physical euphoria like lsd, no comedown, lasts all day and makes you real sleepy, i love it

opium usually has a very bad nauseating hangover unless you're used to it


----------



## throwdo (Sep 4, 2017)

Sounds like xanax I like clotapin as well not sure I spelt that right


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

I love drucks.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

*




*
*LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
A single hit of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
Most doses are around [120 - 250 micrograms] ~
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.
 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


20 mics - " MICRODOSE " <---- click here - *first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] ~- Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Duration is about 6 - 8 hours ~ Level 1
[1/9 - 1/12 a tab]*

*
30 mics - *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa _with no tolerance_. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, *[ set and setting ].


40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ 
~ A great beginner dose ~ Level 1






LSD is the smallest psychedelic substance on the planet, however it packs a boom or three. Due to LSD's extremely potent mind altering effects, the substance and the experiences it provides have been researched by many people over the years. ~

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


50 mics - " Tripping threshold " ~* Optical illusions / MC Escher Imagery; aka the imagination manifests. Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


60 mics- = Level 1 - Level 2 -* Mild alice in wonderland type scenarios may emerge. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.* ~ 
~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


75 mics - *1/2 a hit of acid
*

90 mics- *Spiritual cord is found. A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours~ Sex on come downs is a lot of cum, I tell Ya what... and very enjoyable.* ~
~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~Level 2

*
*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " **~* Mildly tapping into source especially with cannabis. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate sacramental and ceremonial purposes. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.
*







110 mics - This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ *Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.* ~ Lasts at least 8 hours ~ Level 2


150 mics ~- A normal hit of LSD. ~-~* Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts . Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Still Level 2 but some can report a Level 3 or 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics.* [a lot like 1.5 grams of mushrooms, dried]~ If you are a newbie, this dose may be too high for You.





*


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 3.5 tabs of LSD] *Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always shows newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*_. _Deep over analyzations _may _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix. Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. ~-~ "Getting shpongled" is possible. *SET AND SETTING IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THESE DOSES AND HIGHER
*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

*





LSD is one of the most profound psychological tools known to man. It was, of course, discovered by Albert Hoffman in 1943 during the peak of one of the most horrible times known to man; "It was the antidote for the atomic bomb". ~
Depending on dosage, Lysergic Acid Diethylamide [the name of LSD] will deliver a plethora of effects to the user. Please be safe when tripping on acid. This thread is dedicated to all those who have love ones that use Lysergic Acid Diethylamide and to those who have dedicated their lives to the exploration of the mind, body, and spirit. ~

200 mics-~~ *Profound spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Your mind is racing: intense ideas / manifestations. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak.* ~**IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE** ~
~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ A lot like 2 grams of mushrooms. Peak effects are described as very intense. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense; some explain "_sensing_ another presence", spiritual discord and/or harmony, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. [This can be a very tense and rattling experience, especially at higher doses] Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. This is an intense dose, people. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~
*
300 mics- ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. It is also wise to consider a trustworthy sitter to watch over an _inexperienced_ tripper; just in case*.* People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak.* ~Level 2- 3






*
400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences. People always report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. *This is where One really starts playing Willard's game.* Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.
~ *( 2.5 - 3.5 hits of acid )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

*





~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2.5 - 7 hits of acid) These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Deep emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ) Music controls / vividly affects mood. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior may be exhibited [getting naked / punching holes in walls]. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. *~~~
~ After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ] 

500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together [dmt like phenomenon/body high]. Mild - STRONG auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] *~ Level 3 - 4







700 mics- *It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense remote / visible / eerie imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals. Gongs are sometimes heard.
*

800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong _feeling_ of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.






*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement, most throw up. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.
*

1200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what, depending on Your karma. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Harsh teachers will arise [metaphorically speaking...or not]. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] ~ *This is literally like dying and coming back to life. Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ God contact / divine intervention. _Senses on overdrive._ ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] *~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. 
[DMT / Near Death / Out of Body like experiences]






A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. 
Many people have learned to be patient, responsible, and how to clean up Their act.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 5, 2017)

theres a certain beauty to it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

*LMAO !!!!!! *YOU having fun listening to THAT laughter ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 6, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *LMAO !!!!!! *YOU having fun listening to THAT laughter ?


hell yea im having fun enjoying floating down a heavenly river of pharmaceuticals and excessive alcohol


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 6, 2017)

think i might show my girl some devine mdma and lsd tho it'd only bring us closer kno wat i sayin


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 7, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> think i might show my girl some devine mdma and lsd tho it'd only bring us closer kno wat i sayin


HELL FUCKING YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 7, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ holy fuck can you actually see that if you do enough acid???


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 8, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> @HeatlessBBQ holy fuck can you actually see that if you do enough acid???


OH YEAH !!!!!!!!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> OH YEAH !!!!!!!!


holy shit thats insane i always had my mind blown by the visuals on 200ug, i seriously need to get around to odering some more smugling drugs is fun


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 8, 2017)

"woah brah the ground is moving, look at that towel , look at the trees outside, look at those birds" - LSD




this is extremely accurate


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 14, 2017)

doing a little bit of interesting research recetnly...thought I would record some data...
*LSD spiritual levels*

Threshold - 15 micrograms

Psychedelic threshold - 30 micrograms

Tripping threshold - 50 micrograms

Spiritual Wildcard levels 150 - 400 micrograms

400+ = veil up^ (yin/yang)… WHO ARE YOU ?! What side are YOU on?


----------



## Deathpack (Sep 14, 2017)

what a powerful post... certainly brings back some memories of me reading this many years ago before I was ever involved on any forum! haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

Deathpack said:


> what a powerful post... certainly brings back some memories of me reading this many years ago before I was ever involved on any forum! haha


whats up gross faced bearded fuck !!!!


----------



## Deathpack (Sep 15, 2017)

i cant grow a beard lol sadly.... haha, have a great day sir.. keep up the positive moving words i love it


----------



## Deathpack (Sep 15, 2017)

haha i remember the day i read ur post...first time i had tripped... had unknowingly taken 300ug (two blots) it was my first time tripping actual LSD... i had only been familiar with RC's that were passed on as the real deal , like 25i nbome.. so i thought two would be nothing.....HOW I WAS WRONG

An amazing euphoria unlike any other, that i looked for in every trip after that. I can remember standing in my backyard staring at my reflection in the glass ..seeing a whole new world behind me.. the snow was falling in different colors, I proceeded to smoke a joint and remember being able to see myself from a top view sitting down smoking... it was purely insane, certainly not for people going through rough times, trips are to be respected as an escape.. 

Awesome post, 

Good day!


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 15, 2017)

Deathpack said:


> haha i remember the day i read ur post...first time i had tripped... had unknowingly taken 300ug (two blots) it was my first time tripping actual LSD... i had only been familiar with RC's that were passed on as the real deal , like 25i nbome.. so i thought two would be nothing.....HOW I WAS WRONG
> 
> An amazing euphoria unlike any other, that i looked for in every trip after that. I can remember standing in my backyard staring at my reflection in the glass ..seeing a whole new world behind me.. the snow was falling in different colors, I proceeded to smoke a joint and remember being able to see myself from a top view sitting down smoking... it was purely insane, certainly not for people going through rough times, trips are to be respected as an escape..
> 
> ...


one hit of LSD now a days is insane.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
'Street' doses are around [100 - 200 micrograms] ~
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*25 mics -* " MICRODOSE " <click here - first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1*

*
30 mics - *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa _with no tolerance_. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, *[ set and setting ].

40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~ *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ Level 1




*

*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


50 mics - " Tripping threshold " ~ *Optical illusions / MC Escher Imagery; aka the imagination manifests. Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.* [ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


60 mics- = Level 1 - Level 2 -* Mild alice in wonderland type scenarios may emerge. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.


75 mics - 1/2 a hit of acid

90 mics- *Spiritual cord is found [communication with God]. Eerie, wizzing green weed wind. A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears. Whole duration is about 8+ hours *~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~Level 2
*
*100 mics - " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Mild - sweet spot sacrament. Extremely sensitive to vibes [bad/good]. Mildly tapping into source especially with cannabis. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Mellow - moderate mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Mild - Immense spiritual experiences. Moderate - Passionate ceremonial experiences. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Radical - Important perspective altering experiences.






*110 mics - This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ *Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Some people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.* ~ Lasts at least 8 hours ~ Level 2

150 mics ~- One hit of LSD. ~-~* Beautiful colors are everywhere. Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts . Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. ~Moonlit nights and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Still Level 2 but some can report a Level 3 or 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics.
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 3.5 tabs of LSD] ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. *Empathic */ *Aggressive vibes will arise* ~ *Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. *~Megalomania may come up*_. _[Deep over analyzations _may _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Wanda Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. Possession is very common at these doses [wildcard effects; set&setting] ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked/breaking things]. Tessellation Aztec Designs are everywhere. Astral Projections are possible ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

*





Lysergic acid diethylamide, also known as acid, is a psychedelic drug known for its psychological effects. LSD is one of the most profound psychological tools known to man. It was, of course, discovered by Albert Hoffman in 1943 during the peak of one of the most horrible times known to man; "It was the antidote for the atomic bomb". ~ Depending on dosage, Lysergic Acid Diethylamide [the name of LSD] will deliver a plethora of effects to the user. Please be safe when tripping on acid. This thread is dedicated to all those who have love ones that use Lysergic Acid Diethylamide and to those who have dedicated their lives to the exploration of the mind, body, and spirit. ~ *

*200 mics*-~~ Profound spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Your mind is racing: intense ideas / manifestations. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak.* ~**IT IS ADVISED THAT ANY LSD USER MUST WORK THEIR WAY UP TO THIS DOSE** ~
~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ A lot like 2 grams of mushrooms. Peak effects are described as very intense. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. This is an intense dose, people. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~
*
300 mics- ~ "Two Hits of LSD" ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report feelings of crossing the space and time continue-um [level up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. *This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.* At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.* People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak.* ~Level 2- 3






*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ This dose will always knock You on Your ass ~ *People _always_ report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [breathe]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high.* Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *( 2.5 - 3.5 hits of acid ) *The "I Want My Mommy" dosage. During the trip, that is NOT a joke.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

* 
~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2.5 - 7 hits of acid) These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. *Profound &* *Dangerous* emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ) Music controls / vividly affects mood. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior may be exhibited [getting naked / punching holes in walls]. *Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise.* However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. *~~~
~ After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ] 

500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together [dmt like phenomenon/body high]. Auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] *~ Level 3 - 4






700 mics- *It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip - ¾ strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense remote / visible / eerie imagery from Mexican, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals. Gongs are sometimes heard.
*

800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong _feeling_ of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Please educate Yourselves on the radical effects of LSD before taking it.







*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement, most throw up. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high.
*

1200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what, depending on Your karma. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Harsh teachers will arise [metaphorically speaking...or not]. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] ~ *This is literally like dying and coming back to life. Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ God contact / divine intervention. _Senses on overdrive._ ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.
*[DMT / Near Death / Out of Body like experiences]






*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

Deathpack said:


> haha i remember the day i read ur post...first time i had tripped... had unknowingly taken 300ug (two blots) it was my first time tripping actual LSD... i had only been familiar with RC's that were passed on as the real deal , like 25i nbome.. *so i thought two would be nothing.....HOW I WAS WRONG*
> 
> An amazing euphoria unlike any other, that i looked for in every trip after that. I can remember standing in my backyard staring at my reflection in the glass ..seeing a whole new world behind me.. the snow was falling in different colors, I proceeded to smoke a joint and remember being able to see myself from a top view sitting down smoking... it was purely insane, certainly not for people going through rough times, trips are to be respected as an escape..
> 
> ...


Thank You for adding to this beautiful research.

Namaste'
~BBQ


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 17, 2017)

-------> www.erowid.com <-------
https://erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd.shtml


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 25, 2017)

apparently this pisses people off


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 25, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> apparently this pisses people off


What ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Gotta make the World go 'Round Robin....


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 25, 2017)

just took 225 micrograms


----------



## throwdo (Sep 25, 2017)

after taking different grades of lsd I want to look into taking dif kinds and see the difference of say wow are needlepoint are white fluff in lower level mics like 25 and move up slowly documenting the effects and how different they are


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> after taking different grades of lsd I want to look into taking dif kinds and see the difference of say wow are needlepoint are white fluff in lower level mics like 25 and move up slowly documenting the effects and how different they are


YES!!!!! Always love those different grades.

I think I have white fluff right now.
Just took a daily microdose of 75 - 100 micrograms.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

What do YOU got Today, @throwdo ?
More all seeing eyes?


----------



## throwdo (Sep 26, 2017)

No actually nothing at the moment but I had a dream the other night that gave me a vision I had like books of difrent blotter it was telling me to reconect with lsd


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)

Help, I opened a portal in my living room. How do I close it.


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Help, I opened a portal in my living room. How do I close it.


just come down... that's all you can do... how much did you eat, @ANC ?


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)

lol, I'm just kidding, this thread was getting quiet.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> lol, I'm just kidding, this thread was getting quiet.


Thanks for making it go !!!!


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 26, 2017)

PLUS fags


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
'Street' doses are around [100 - 200 micrograms] ~
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*25 mics - *"MICRODOSE" # <click here - first level threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1*

*
30 mics - *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / "hang out" dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa _with no tolerance_. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, *[ set and setting ].

40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~ *_Obviously_ feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ Level 1








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


50 mics - " Tripping threshold " ~ *Optical illusions / MC Escher Imagery; aka the imagination manifests. Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects.* [ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


60 mics- = Level 1 - *Mild alice in wonderland type scenarios may emerge. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.* ~ 
~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.*

*
90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours. *Spiritual cord is found. A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears.* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~
*
*100 mics ~THE SWEET SPOT ~ *The most sought after LSD dosage.* " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Immense - provocative spiritual experiences. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present.
*






110 mics - This is where One really starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. ~ *Visual field is vividly enhanced [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified] ~ Trails are attractive but not like higher doses. Visual acuity is further increased. This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with; IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED. ~Profound over analyzations can / may occur. Things can start talking to You. Literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab. Closed eye visuals are entertaining but not sharp as one would think. [geometric forms are 2 dimensional-CEV]. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.* ~ Lasts at least 8 hours ~

150 mics ~-~ *"Level 2 threshold" *~-~ Getting into strong tripping territory. *~ Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Life changing, spiritual experiences can happen. ~ Still Level 2 but some can report a Level 3 or 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. ~
*Please consider the dose and amount of LSD You are consuming.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD] ~ *Beautiful colors are everywhere. Extremely sensitive to energy. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise~ Peak last 4-5 Hours. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. ~ This is where things can get powerful. *psychotic episodes may happen.* These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*_*.* _[Deep over analyzations _may _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [this effect is like imagining an image/scenario; subconscious like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_ lifted]. Possession is very common at these doses [wildcard effects; set&setting] ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Detailed/ Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Astral Projections are possible *~~~~~~~*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

*200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less... *Healing / Spiritual experiences. *Profound spiritual experiences will happen. Your mind is racing: sped up thoughts/ intense ideas / manifestations. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak.*~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ A lot like 2 grams of mushrooms. Peak effects are described as very intense. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Average - vivid MC Esher Tessellations. Average-strong color opaque hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing hallucinations are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / muscle contractions. This is an intense dose, people. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~
*
300 mics- ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into very powerful places. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. *This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.* At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.* People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak.* ~Level 2- 3






*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ This dose will always knock You on Your ass ~ *People _always_ report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.- 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high. *Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *( "Two Hits of LSD" ) *The "I Want My Mommy" dosage. During the trip, that is NOT a joke.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2017)

*~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. *Profound &Dangerous* emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ) Music controls / vividly affects mood. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior may be exhibited [getting naked / punching holes in walls]. *Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise.* However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. *~~~
~ After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ] 

500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together [dmt like phenomenon/body high]. Auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] *~ Level 3 - 4





*

*700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once.* It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. You want to talk about life changing experiences?... INTENSE perspective conversions. Some people who talk of taking "half a strip" usually ends up here. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals. Gongs are sometimes heard. Elevating door hinges and Spider Legs are commonly seen.
*

800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong _feeling_ of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Strange structures and fettle objects. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Visuals are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays.






*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement, most throw up. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_ people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high. God / DMT entity contact is usually most often always reported. Little Joey Diaz's have been seen running around before...
*

1200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what, depending on Your karma. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Harsh teachers will arise [metaphorically speaking...or not]. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.*








*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9600 micrograms - [Thumbprint] ~ *This is literally like dying and coming back to life. Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ God contact / divine intervention. _Senses on overdrive._ ~ Angel or Demon interaction. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing. People have literally unconsciously peed and/or pooped their pants.] *~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours. ~~~~~ [DMT / Near Death / Out of Body like experiences]*







*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. *
Many people have learned to be patient, responsible, and how to clean up Their act.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)

It is a reference to a fake magazine cover someone posted about 10 years ago on I think, Shroomery.
It was a classic.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> It is a reference to a fake magazine cover someone posted about 10 years ago on I think, Shroomery.
> It was a classic.


you gonna get back to me or what


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

On what?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> On what?


on what we talked about


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 27, 2017)

stair climbers and escalators


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

I told you no, that shit is bad for you. 
You wanna try it, get it yourself. I am not taking responsibility for that type of karma, again.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I told you no, that shit is bad for you.
> You wanna try it, get it yourself. I am not taking responsibility for that type of karma, again.


That wasn't what we discussed or sent you funds for


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Lol, yeah, I am keeping the money in my swiss vault, ha ha haha !!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, yeah, I am keeping the money in my swiss vault, ha ha haha !!!


Why you scamming me?


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

What the actual fuck are you talking about?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> What the actual fuck are you talking about?


Do you want me to air this out in public? Would rather discuss this in the PM


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh, yes please, I would love to see what you come up with.
This is fucking entertaining. Just for the record, I don;t know you from a bar of soap, apart from your pathetic PM looking for mandrax.
Just be sure to add actual evidence because you are making major claims here. 
That shit might work with sheep, but I am a wolf.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Oh, yes please, I would love to see what you come up with.
> This is fucking entertaining. Just for the record, I don;t know you from a bar of soap, apart from your pathetic PM looking for mandrax.
> Just be sure to add actual evidence because you are making major claims here.
> That shit might work with sheep, but I am a wolf.


I'm not even talking about the mandrax. You hit me up under a fake account telling me to contact you so I sent you a text and you told me how someone else on here ripped you off some stuff and you asked for proof so I sent you a pic proving they did rip you off because he sent me the pic. This was discussed among other things


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Please post it, so we can all see the shit you are making up. This is going to be entertaining, but I will report you. The moderators can very easily verify anything you have to offer as fantasy.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Please post it, so we can all see the shit you are making up. This is going to be entertaining, but I will report you. The moderators can very easily verify anything you have to offer as fantasy.


It wasn't through PMs. If it wasn't you, then someone knows you real well enough to pretend they were you and brought you into this saying stuff you prolly don't want said about you behind your back


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Now how in the fuck would I get hold of any contact details of yours without going through P.M. You really should think shit through before you start making up crap.
You see, your story needs to make some sort of logical sense. I have never contacted anyone from this site.

P.S. If someone took you for a cunt through this site, I suggest you report it to the admins before making wild claims.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Now how in the fuck would I get hold of any contact details of yours without going through P.M. You really should think shit through before you start making up crap.
> You see, your story needs to make some sort of logical sense. I have never contacted anyone from this site.
> 
> P.S. If someone took you for a cunt through this site, I suggest you report it to the admins before making wild claims.


I'll PM you. Don't want to go off the thread topic.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

please don't, you made false public accusations. Post your shit on here so we can all laugh at you.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

Look, someone claiming to be you hit me up from a fake account and told me to get in touch with you. This was after another poster said he was talking to you. Unless there's 2 - ANC on here that's what I was told and they specifically called you out by name. Out of all the posters on here why would they pick you?


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 27, 2017)

y'all motherfuckers are crazy


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Look, someone claiming to be you hit me up from a fake account and told me to get in touch with you. This was after another poster said he was talking to you. Unless there's 2 - ANC on here that's what I was told and they specifically called you out by name. Out of all the posters on here why would they pick you?


I would send everything you have to he admin, he should be able to see who has been checking out your account and shit. I have no idea why people do the shit they do. Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, how did you pay whomever it was?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I would send everything you have to he admin, he should be able to see who has been checking out your account and shit. I have no idea why people do the shit they do. Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, how did you pay whomever it was?


I didn't, but I did get an email address because they wanted paypal.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

I would take it up with paypal too then. I think there is only one bank here that works with paypal, I don't use them though.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I would take it up with paypal too then. I think there is only one bank here that works with paypal, I don't use them though.


Don't you want to know who dropped your name?


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh yes, please.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 27, 2017)

lolol why would you trust some random dude on a forum with you're money anyways idk why everybody is so scared of using the deep web ive ordered a bunch of drugs from drug source country in europe with no problems


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 27, 2017)

Why are You all trying to ruin this beautiful thread that I have worked so hard on ?


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 27, 2017)

it's fine. things will bounce right back.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 27, 2017)

LOL !!!!^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Well that is a good queation but you did mix two dif chems witch i wouldn't recommend in the first place how was your mood going into the trip ?


I really enjoy mixing lsd with 2cb.


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 29, 2017)

waht dafuq kind of siggi is that, bbq ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

"I AM ONE WITH THIS TABLE" !!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> waht dafuq kind of siggi is that, bbq ?


a good one.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

Gone git high with those people and sons of bitches.


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 29, 2017)

we gon do this Ry style.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

Gunna live every day like its My like last...


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 29, 2017)

you smoke too much heatless...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
'Street' doses are around [100 - 400 micrograms right now] ~
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*25 mics - * - first level / *microdose* threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a _microdose_. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1*

*
30 mics - *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa _with no tolerance_. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage. ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, *[ set and setting ].

40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~ *_Obviously _feeling the effects of LSD. _40+ micrograms is considered life changing. _Spiritual cord is found. Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. - [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] *~ Level 1






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


50 mics - " Tripping threshold " ~ *Optical illusions; the imagination starts to manifests... Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing.* Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. [ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]


60 mics- = Level 2 threshold -* Mild alice in wonderland type scenarios may emerge. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing _at a rapid rate_, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.*

*
90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours.* A great dose for visuals and trails. Mild-average lsd visual enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings] .This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member]. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Mild trails, blurs, and shutter smears.* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~*

*100 mics ~THE SWEET SPOT ~ *The most sought after LSD dosage.* " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Immense - provocative spiritual experiences. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.






*
150 mics ~-~ *"Level 3 threshold" *~-~ Getting into strong tripping territory.*~ Deep & meaningful insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. ~ Some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. ~ *Please consider the dose and amount of LSD You are consuming.

LSD's effects increase dramatically past this line
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]* | One hit of LSD can put You here, people... Cut those doses up! ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*_*.* _[Deep over analyzations _may _manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is _somewhat_lifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible *~~~~~~~ *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

*200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less but more profound... *Healing / Spiritual experiences. *Profound spiritual experiences will happen. Your mind is racing: sped up thoughts/ intense ideas / manifestations. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. High voltage, GTA and hot pursuit. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ Level 2 - some report some Level 3 attributes @ 200 micrograms. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak.*~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ A lot like 2 grams of mushrooms. This is an intense dose, people. When the comedown started, he was fine though; and then he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing things are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~ Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
*
300 mics- ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into heavy, powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. *This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.* At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.* People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *VERY intense during peak.* ~Level 3 ~






*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ This dose will always knock You on Your ass ~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People _always_ report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high. *Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *( "Two Hits of LSD" ) *The "I Want My Mommy" dosage. During the trip, that is NOT a joke.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2017)

*~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone. [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. DMT body high. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Unusual thoughts and speech. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations ~Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Jaw clenching ~Auditory hallucinations. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _People WILL think You are insane. - _Some may report the feeling of dying. Feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. *Profound &Dangerous *emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ) Music controls / vividly affects mood. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior may be exhibited [getting naked / punching holes in walls]. *Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise.* However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. *~~~~ After effects last 24+ hours [ aka HPPD and/or flashbacks ]

500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going, this scared Me settled. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad] *~ Level 3 - 4






700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once. *It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. You want to talk about life changing experiences?... Blending of the senses. INTENSE perspective conversions. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals.
*

800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Strong _feeling_ of another presence. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. Effects are so intense that it could scare the living shit out of someone. Many would end up dialing 911 if they could read the numbers on the phone and are alone. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Million dollar ideas come to life.






*1000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement, most throw up. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most_people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high. God / DMT entity contact is usually most often always reported. Little Joey Diaz's have been seen running around before...
*

1200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, no matter what, depending on Your karma. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Harsh teachers will arise [metaphorically speaking...or not]. ~ Level 3 - 5 ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.*






*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.
*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Sep 30, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> waht dafuq kind of siggi is that, bbq ?


the kind of siggy u make when you drop acid everyday like heatless lol hes seeing the matrix everyday


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 30, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> the kind of siggy u make when you drop acid everyday like heatless lol hes seeing the matrix everyday


Just Like Seth MacFarLaine


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 3, 2017)

just like my bike


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 3, 2017)

have you all heard of albert hoffman ?


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

I'll go credit con on Your ass


WildCard008 said:


>


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)

i want to save u girl, come here to shady's world, lmao mdma at its finest


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)

god damn alchol shakes , my body is like oh fuck not again


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> god damn alchol shakes , my body is like oh fuck not again


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


LOL the look my entire family gives me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

Such a tragedy . . .


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Such a tragedy . . .


yea might as wel do it right


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> yea might as wel do it right


Come on...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

Dat


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.

It is also recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before they start venturing into Strong Tripping territory. WARNING: Taking Level 3 trips outside to wrong set or setting is a recipe for regret; such as work, concerts, public events, or operating mechanical machinery /equipment.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold)
25 mics - - first level / *microdose threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Some slight euphoria and body high. Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1

30 mics - Many use this as a daily "microdose". *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.* ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, 
[ set and setting ].

40 mics - " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~*Obviously feeling the effects of LSD. Therapeutic. Color enhancement. 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. Spiritual cord is found. Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. Left and Right brain signals synch even more.= Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. -Colors are brighter and energy is slightly more sensitive/active. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. *- [some report Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] ~ Level 1

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Common Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold)
50 mics - " Mild Tripping threshold " ~ Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Optical illusions; the imagination starts to manifests... Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals, especially with edible cannabis. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 mics- ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.

90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours. *A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member] credit to South Park. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it].* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~
*
*100 mics ~ THE SWEET SPOT ~ *The most sought after LSD dosage.* " Common tripping threshold " **~ *Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Therapeutic, psychological reflection. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. Immense - provocative spiritual experiences. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.

*LSD's effects increase dramatically past this line
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
150 micrograms - 1,200+ micrograms*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

*






Strong Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold)
150 mics* _*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose._* ~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less; but more intense...

150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people... Cut those doses up! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics.
*Recommended to not drive on doses this high*
*
200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less; but more profound... Profound spiritual experiences will happen. Your mind is racing: sped up thoughts/ intense ideas / manifestations. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak.*~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ A lot like 2 grams of mushrooms. This is an intense dose, people. When the comedown started, he was fine though; and then he became a rockstar. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing things are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual. After a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it, especially if You smoke cannabis. ~
*
300 mics- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*. *People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *Level 3* ~

*Heavy Tripping Section*
*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 ~ This dose will always knock You on Your ass ~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People _always_report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high. *Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *( Two Hits of LSD may get You here ) *The "I Want My Mommy" dosage. During the trip, that is NOT a joke.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 3, 2017)

*Extremely Powerful Tripping Section
~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line._ ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _People WILL think You are insane. ~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Million dollar ideas and thoughts. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. 
*Please consider the dose and amount of LSD You are consuming.

500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]* ~ Level 3 - 4

700 mics- It is very psychologically dangerous for anyone to do 700+ micrograms, all at once.* It is recommended to gain tolerance before doing a dose this high. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?... INTENSE perspective conversions. Mind fracturing, extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals.The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. Blending of the senses.

*800 mics- *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. God / DMT entity contact is usually reported. Ability to discern can be thrown off; causing over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE.

*1,000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *It is extremely dangerous to do a dose this high with no tolerance to LSD.*

*1,200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~ *If You are a newbie to LSD... You better back off... or else.

A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## steff44 (Oct 4, 2017)

I dont know the mics In the acid I took.I was with mates in back seats of car driving about.I was looking out the car window & seen a woman in black & white walking a Dalmatian dog.So I asked my mates if they had seen her & they all where laughing telling me I'm seeing things.So were driving along for about 10 or 20 minutes & a woman in black & white walking a Dalmatian dog comes around the street corner & I start shouting " That's her can you see her" & they where as dumbstruck as me.After a short pause we all said now that was fcking freaky!Weird shit & to this day I still wonder how that small event took place.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 5, 2017)

steff44 said:


> I dont know the mics In the acid I took.I was with mates in back seats of car driving about.I was looking out the car window & seen a woman in black & white walking a Dalmatian dog.So I asked my mates if they had seen her & they all where laughing telling me I'm seeing things.So were driving along for about 10 or 20 minutes & a woman in black & white walking a Dalmatian dog comes around the street corner & I start shouting " That's her can you see her" & they where as dumbstruck as me.After a short pause we all said now that was fcking freaky!Weird shit & to this day I still wonder how that small event took place.


Can You explain Your experience more in detail?...


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 5, 2017)

holy fuck that would put me in a bad trip i should stick to 50-150 ug


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 5, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> holy fuck that would put me in a bad trip i should stick to 50-150 ug


Exactly.


----------



## steff44 (Oct 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Can You explain Your experience more in detail?...


In what way?I was tripping & seen the woman & dog as we drove by.She was walking along a path.Friends in the car said there was nobody on the path.10 or 20 minutes later driving along the woman & dalmatian was walking by & everyone in the car seen her (3where sober)We pulled over discussed the freaky event then drove on.I've always wondered about that weird event seeing something that actually wasn't there but shortly after appearing just as I had described her.Odds on that being a coincidence must be about About a Billion to 1


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 5, 2017)

steff44 said:


> In what way?I was tripping & seen the woman & dog as we drove by.She was walking along a path.Friends in the car said there was nobody on the path.10 or 20 minutes later driving along the woman & dalmatian was walking by & everyone in the car seen her (3where sober)We pulled over discussed the freaky event then drove on.I've always wondered about that weird event seeing something that actually wasn't there but shortly after appearing just as I had described her.Odds on that being a coincidence must be about About a Billion to 1


Ah ha!!! The good ol' !!!! 

Glad to hear YOU have SEEN such things.
Perhaps HER DOG was guiding HER and YOU ?


----------



## steff44 (Oct 6, 2017)

Weird unexplainable experience!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 8, 2017)

Blitzed out on skaliwags Today, mate.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

Just took 100 ugs.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 9, 2017)

wang bang doodles on wanker


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> wang bang doodles on wanker


Apparently...

LOL !!!!!


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 9, 2017)

THAT is the subject heatlessbbq... chill the bloody out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> THAT is the subject heatlessbbq... chill the bloody out


I'm fine, brother.

I just hope others are laughing as hard as others. and possibly YOU


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 9, 2017)

they are...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

Well cheers to YOU, mate.

Ho]e You have agreat outlandish out of a day. breaking skaliwag.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

*




*
*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.*
*A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
*~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.*

*It is recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before going into Strong Tripping territory. If YOU wanna get to Level 2 and stay there... I suggest smoking a lot of weed and microdosing.*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis*
*25 mics - - first level / *microdose threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 mics - Many use this as a daily "microdose". *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.* ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ]. <-----click here to learn more

40 mics - ~ Level 1 " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~* Therapeutic, psychological reflection. 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. Spiritual cord is found. Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. Left and Right brain amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. *- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Common Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis. *
*50 mics - ~" Mild Tripping threshold "   Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Optical illusions; the imagination starts to manifests... Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 mics- ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations.* ~ Effects last about 6-8 hours.

90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours. *A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member] credit to South Park. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind is racing: intense, rapidly sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations.* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~*

*100 mics ~ " Common tripping threshold " THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI ~ *The most sought after LSD dosage. *~ *Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or freaky on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation.

*LSD's effects increase dramatically past this line*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
150 micrograms - 1,200+ micrograms*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

*




*
*Strong Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - Cannot be achieved with cannabis by One's lonesome, needs LSD assistance to get into Level 3 *
*150 mics* _*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak. _* ~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less; but more intense...

150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.* *Recommended to not drive on doses this high

200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less; but more profound... Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. The environment start coming to life. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. *~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ The peak can be intense as fuck but the come down is a lot more enjoyable. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing things are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. ~
*
300 mics- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *Level 3* ~

*Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as psilocybin mushrooms and MDMA.*
*400 mics- ~~ Level 3 - Level 4 ~ Intense Extra Sensory Perception effects start to manifest. *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high. *Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *(Two Hits of LSD may get You here) *The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2017)

One day I was sitting on my friend's porch, high as fuck on Lucy.
I hear this commotion coming down the street, sounded loud enough to be the second coming.
Few seconds later come walking into sight a 20-foot tall dalmatian great dane pulling its two owners down the street.
I got up and went inside, shit was about to get whack.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

*Extremely Powerful Tripping Section*
*~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line._ ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. ~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals.
*
500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Auditory hallucinations.~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]* ~ Level 3 - 4

700 mics~* Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?... INTENSE perspective conversions. Exquisite, brain expanding ESP type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. Blending of the senses.

*800 mics- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. God / DMT entity contact is usually reported.

*1,000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Most people will never go this high. Some report and experience teleporting and seeing beings walk through walls, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. That being said... This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose.

*1,200 mics ~~* Impossible, astonishing things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~
*
A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> One day I was sitting on my friend's porch, high as fuck on Lucy.
> I hear this commotion coming down the street, sounded loud enough to be the second coming.
> Few seconds later come walking into sight a 20-foot tall dalmatian great dane pulling its two owners down the street.
> I got up and went inside, shit was about to get whack.


i would of laughed hysterically lol


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just took 100 ugs.


on a level of 1 - groovy how melted are you feeling? haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> on a level of 1 - groovy how melted are you feeling? haha


700 micrograms is some intense, shit, brother.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 700 micrograms is some intense, shit, brother.


wouldn't even go there


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> One day I was sitting on my friend's porch, high as fuck on Lucy.
> I hear this commotion coming down the street, sounded loud enough to be the second coming.
> Few seconds later come walking into sight a 20-foot tall dalmatian great dane pulling its two owners down the street.
> I got up and went inside, shit was about to get whack.


I know You are one to not "pussy foot" around with the dosage, @ANC ; especially in terms of LSD 
but YOU get MY MIND wandering to the dosage You consumed.

You always seem to leave that as a mystery.
Do You not remember the dose or is it hard to judge to amount You consumed?


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2017)

Don't know man, people were not always that much into dick measuring back then when it came to drugs.
Shit was strong, a single stamp or microdot was usually enough to produce full meltdown.
In all these years I have never even bothered weighing weed I grow for myself.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Don't know man, people were not always that much into dick measuring back then when it came to drugs.
> Shit was strong, a single stamp or microdot was usually enough to produce full meltdown.
> In all these years I have never even bothered weighing weed I grow for myself.


IT would be interesting to know... Seeing as many find this interesting.

I know it may be a ball park, hard guess... but can You make an educated guess?
How many stamps or microdots did You take ?


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)

Most days not more than 2. Back then a single stamp would kick most peoples' arse.
Then it became watered down and then all the substitutes started happening.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Most days not more than 2. Back then a single stamp would kick most peoples' arse.
> Then it became watered down and then all the substitutes started happening.


thats why u get it from europe using the dark web its strong as shit, ive tried american white on white it was two tabs supposedly 125 ug each and it felt the same as 150 ug from europe

i should get some more stuff is the bomb


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)

Lol I was a working man when I bought my first 28000 baud modem.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)

I would say about the same as the 400 mic drops you get now in effect. You just barely black out for short periods. Audio circuits start messing up and everything sounds like distortion on a speaker is added to it.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 10, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


>


lol what have u been smokin


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 10, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> lol what have u been smokin


Looks like She might be going for a walk down the bushes.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 10, 2017)

for fakes fukcs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 10, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.*
*A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
*~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.*

*It is recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before going into Strong Tripping territory. If YOU wanna get to Level 2 and stay there... I suggest smoking a lot of weed and microdosing.*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis
25 mics - - first level / *microdose threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 mics - Many use this as a daily "microdose". *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.* ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ]. <-----click here to learn more

40 mics - ~ Level 1 " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~* Therapeutic, psychological reflection. 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. Spiritual cord is found. Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. Left and Right brain amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. *- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Common Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis. 
50 mics - ~" Mild Tripping threshold "   Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Optical illusions; the imagination starts to manifests... Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 mics- ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. 

90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours. *A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member] credit to South Park. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind is racing: intense, rapidly sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations.* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~ Level 2*

*100 mics ~ " Common tripping threshold " THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI ~ *The most sought after LSD dosage. *~ *Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. *Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.*

*LSD's effects increase dramatically past this line
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
150 micrograms - 1,200+ micrograms*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 10, 2017)

*





Strong Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - Cannot be achieved with cannabis by One's lonesome, needs LSD assistance to get into Level 3 
150 mics* _*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional. _* ~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less; but more intense...

150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.* *Recommended to not drive on doses this high

200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less; but more profound... Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. The environment start coming to life. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. *~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ The peak can be intense as fuck but the come down is a lot more enjoyable. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing things are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. ~
*
300 mics- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *Level 3* ~

*Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
400 mics- ~~ Level 3 - Level 4 ~ Intense Extra Sensory Perception effects start to manifest. *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. *Some people regret taking doses this high. *Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ *(Two Hits of LSD may get You here) *The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 10, 2017)

*Extremely Powerful Tripping Section - Used as sacrament and dedicated psychonauts that really want to explore.
~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line._ Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _ ~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. _Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals.
*
500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as trilobites, mitochondria, hovers, DNA cells...etc ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]* ~ Level 3 - 4

700 mics~* Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?... INTENSE perspective conversions. Exquisite, brain expanding ESP type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. Blending of the senses.

*800 mics- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. God / DMT entity contact is usually reported. Ridiculous, intriguing, and monumental experiences that make One question everything.

*1,000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

*1,200 mics ~~* Impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~
*
A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 11, 2017)

me when i do acid lol


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *
> 150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* _*Recommended to not drive on doses this high
> *


 lol i did two times on 150ug


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 12, 2017)

opiates +


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2017)

What Level are YOU on, @boozer-woozer ?


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What Level are YOU on, @boozer-woozer ?


easy hot chicks that like hard drugs 

150 ug brother


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 13, 2017)

god i love alcohol


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 13, 2017)

https://genius.com/Alice-in-chains-rotten-apple-lyrics


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 15, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 16, 2017)

Just HIT 150,000 views.

*THANK YOU ALL FOR SUPPORTING !!!!!*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 23, 2017)

*SET AND SETTING
Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience 
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

*DO NOT MIX LSD WITH ANY SSRI OR ANTI PSYCHOTIC!!!!

If LSD's effects weren't powerful enough... 
Mixing any anti psychotic and/or SSRIs will in fact increase LSD's effects so much to a degree that it could literally potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not WEEKS... This is NO joke.
It is literally a spell for disaster and a curse upon One's life.*

People really need to rethink the chemicals AND dosage They are consuming.
Even mixing alcohol with LSD really isn't an all around good decision.

*STAY SAFE PEOPLE.!!!*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

reupdating this ninja.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 25, 2017)

jus' like that.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience 
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place
~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.*

*It is recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before going into Strong Tripping territory. If YOU wanna get to Level 2 and stay there... I suggest smoking a lot of weed and microdosing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis.

~
25 mics - - first level / *microdose threshold. Mild euphoria and mood lift. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Soft - moderate energy stimulant. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers" [ Pot always brings back the visuals at this dose, especially during a sleepy comedown. ] Creativity starts to manifest itself.* ~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 mics - Many use this as a daily "microdose". *Increase in associative/social/creative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling dose. Meaningful expanding thoughts. Philosophical banter rants / jibber jabber / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa with no tolerance. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.* ~ Easier to handle for Newbies, [ set and setting ]. <-----click here to learn more

40 mics - ~ *Level 1* " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~* Therapeutic, psychological reflection. 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. Spiritual cord is found. Confusion may arise. Cerebral head change; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things to start happening. Left and Right brain amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time. *- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics] 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Common Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis.*
50 mics_ - ~*" Mild Tripping threshold " *_*Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Optical illusions; the imagination starts to manifests... Slow come up. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up, this effect can be overwhelming for newbies. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 mics- ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some newbies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. 

90 mics- Whole duration is about 8+ hours.* A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Mild-intense change of short term memory [you’ll ‘member] credit to South Park. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind is racing: intense, rapidly sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations.* ~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~ Level 2*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

*100 mics ~ " Common tripping threshold " THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI ~ The most sought after LSD dosage. *_~ _Mildly tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to tap into source. This dose is used for sacrament. Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.

*Strong Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - Cannot be achieved with cannabis by One's lonesome, needs LSD assistance to get into Level 3 
150 mics*_*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional. _*~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less; but more intense...

150 mics - 400 mics: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show newbies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*.Recommended to not drive on doses this high

200 mics*-~~ Effects are a lot like 150 micrograms or less; but more intense... Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. The environment start coming to life. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Mild object swelling and detailed deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. *~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 mics- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ The peak can be intense as fuck but the come down is a lot more enjoyable. ~ Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Peak effects are intense, spiritual harmony and/or discord, and hearing things are very likely. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is more uncomfortable the higher the dose} ~
*
300 mics- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-um [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, flashbacks and unpleasant/blissful visions probably will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals are very pronounced on surfaces, this is fact ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~ People have reported profusely sweating. ~ *Level 3* ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

*Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
400 mics- ~~ Level 3 - Level 4 ~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest.* This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ (Two Hits of LSD may get You here) The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.

*
Extremely Powerful Tripping Section - Used as sacrament and dedicated psychonauts that really want to explore.
~ 400-800 mics ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line._ Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. ~ PROFOUND contemplative insights into One's situations/lifestyle. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature [Most males end up shaving and/or cutting their hair]. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. _Extremely abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. However, _some_ do not regret these experiences.~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Melting / wire frame objects are usually reported; open or closed eye visuals.
*
500 mics- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. CEV and OEV start to blend together. Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as trilobites, mitochondria, hovers, DNA cells...etc ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]*~ Level 3 - 4

700 mics~* Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?... INTENSE perspective conversions. Exquisite, brain expanding ESP type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. Blending of the senses.

*800 mics- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *Blatant, overwhelming visuals during peak lasting hours. Intense trails and after imaging. Shocking and overwhelming optical displays. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Awfully appealing / moving kaleidoscopic OEV and CEV. Dissolving of boundaries between self and other. God / DMT entity contact is usually reported. Ridiculous, intriguing, and monumental experiences that make One question everything.

*1,000 mics-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

*1,200 mics ~~* Impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~
*
A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 25, 2017)

*DO NOT MIX LSD WITH ANY SSRI OR ANTI PSYCHOTIC!!!!

If LSD's effects weren't powerful enough... 
Mixing any anti psychotic and/or SSRIs will in fact increase LSD's effects so much to a degree that it could literally potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not WEEKS... This is NO joke.
It is literally a spell for disaster and a curse upon One's life.*

People really need to rethink the chemicals AND dosage They are consuming, IMO.
Even mixing alcohol with LSD really isn't an all around good decision.

*STAY SAFE PEOPLE.!!!*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 27, 2017)

*10/27/2017*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2017)

If I want a good, laughing time...
Edibles + smoke weed

If I don't want to fall asleep...
Microdose LSD.

If I want to have more visuals...
Eat more microdoses + smoke sativa + edibles

If You want to change Your consciousness in the most profound ways possible... Eat edibles + smoke sativa and normals doses of lsd or mushrooms

If You want to fall asleep...
Eat some edibles + smoke indica

If You want Your mind to be fucking boggled to the most extreme ways You could ever imagine... Eat 500+ micrograms of LSD + edibles + smoke weed

If You want to have a conversation with Your furniture...
Microdose LSD and psilocybin at the same time.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2017)

Microdoses are anywhere from 1/9 of a dose to 1/16 of a dose.

40 mics = 2 microdoses


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-much-acid-should-i-take-lsd-dosage-are-you-taking-too-much.931009/

PLEASE read this thread ^ if YOU or know anyone who does LSD


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2017)

*More research notes:* All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Each microgram benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD. Much love and microdoses.

~BBQ


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2017)

*Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience 
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place ~ Considering "set and setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.*

*It is recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before going into Strong Tripping Territory. If YOU wanna get to Level 2 and stay there... I suggest smoking a lot of weed and microdosing. ~ LSD's tolerance 'half life' is 2 - 3 days; meaning You are back to baseline two to three days AFTER administration. After waiting 2-3 days, the magic will be back [aka 'no tolerance'] ~ Psilocybin Mushrooms are notorious for this , especially psilocybe cubensis [golden cap] mushrooms. LSD packs a more powerful punch, that is why more people microdose LSD over psychedelic mushrooms.*


----------



## boozer-woozer (Nov 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Microdoses are anywhere from 1/9 of a dose to 1/16 of a dose.
> 
> 40 mics = 2 microdoses


1/16 of a tab lol good luck cutting that


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2017)

Just let somebody slap you really hard, it feels about the same and may last longer.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Nov 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just let somebody slap you really hard, it feels about the same and may last longer.


lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 10, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> 1/16 of a tab lol good luck cutting that








I guess I am a genius... ^


ANC said:


> Just let somebody slap you really hard, it feels about the same and may last longer.


Absolutely... boozer,woozer got slapped by 2-3 doses by Your mother last night.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2017)

My mom slaps so hard that the wall slaps the other cheek.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> My mom slaps so hard that the wall slaps the other cheek.


ASll the way into next Thursday ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2017)

i haven't done acid for years, used to get it from a guy named Lyle, who had a big Boa constrictor that he would wear around his neck. he looked like one of thulsa dooms lieutenants from Conan. it was really good acid that i bought by the book.if i hadn't done any in a week or so, one hit would get me off. next day, it would take two or three, the day after that, i would lose count. i had to take a day off or it was just pointless. i can't imagine even feeling one 16th of a hit of blotter


----------



## boozer-woozer (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 11, 2017)

klassic buuuuuuuuuuddy !!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 11, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> klassic buuuuuuuuuuddy !!!


Yup...

Now back to acid...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 11, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place
~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust.*

*It is recommend for "first time" or "it's been a while" LSD users to take Level 1 or Level 2 trips before going into Strong Tripping Territory. ~ LSD's tolerance 'half life' is 2 - 3 days; meaning You are back to baseline two to three days AFTER administration. After waiting 2-3 days, the magic will be back [aka 'no tolerance'] ~ Psilocybin Mushrooms are notorious for this , especially psilocybe cubensis [golden cap] mushrooms. LSD packs a more powerful punch, that is why more people microdose LSD.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis.

~
5 ugs - 45 ugs - First level / 'Microdose' threshold. ~ *Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Cliffhanger follow ups, extensions, and protractions [post heavy trip curiosity/ideas]. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. _Manifest YOUR dreams._ Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Uncomfortable, cramping lifestyle / job changes. Relationship / career / Lifestyle interference / repairs. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being. Weird brain feelings. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Wicked and waggish hairstyles. Appreciation and production for life. Need / want to enrich and adorn "Set and Setting" with colors, candles, torches, tapestries, rugs, smells...etc. Individual / group / architectural improvements. Monumental ideas and manifestations. Slight mucus production, jaw clenching and eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Music / artwork acknowledgment and admiration. Amplified bass dropping, electric UM beatjams. Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. Visuals and levels increase, open and closed eye _after_ consecutive drops.
*~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. ~ Level 1 - 2 ~

25 ugs - - Many beginners find this dose comfortable and a good place to start. ~ *Soft - moderate euphoria and mood lift. Creativity and pleasure becomes extremely apparent. Daily energy boost / stimulant / enhancer [it's like a cup of coffee but trippier]. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers". Visual experiences are very mild and gentle. Some people may not even see visuals.
*~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 ugs - Many use this as a daily "microdose" *[Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker]* ~ *Increase in creative / social / associative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling / working dose. Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up [noobs find this uneasy at first but the come down more comfy]. Philosophical banter rants / psychedelic jibber jabbers / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. Many artists grind on this dose. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance. Who wants to laugh Their ass off? *~ Easier to handle for Noobies, [ set and setting].

40 ugs - ~ *Level 1_* " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_*~ A great beginner dose ~ *40+ micrograms is considered life changing. ~ Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection [this effect increases the higher the dose]. Third Eye and spiritual cord is found [confusion may arise.; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things start to happen]. Telepathic interaction and advanced communication. Achieving higher Left and Right Neuro-Brain Cues; aka Sensual Enhancement. Amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time; especially with weed.
*- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Noob Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis.
50 ugs*_ - ~*" Mild Tripping threshold " *_*Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Slow come up. ~ Visuals and optical illusions start to manifest and show. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind / thought pattern alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 ugs- ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some noobies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
*
90 ugs- Whole duration is about 8+ hours.* A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Eye dilation is very prominent. Mild-intense change of short term memory. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind starts racing more rapidly and sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations. *~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~ Level 2*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 11, 2017)

*Common Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - Cannot be achieved with cannabis by One's lonesome, needs LSD assistance to get into Level 3
100 ugs ~ " Common tripping threshold " THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI ~ The most sought after LSD dosage. *_~ _Chronically tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to lose the ego. This dose is used for communion, ceremonies, and rituals even though 250 ugs is the true "sacrament". Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up; Your body and spirit is talking to You. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.

* 
150 ugs*_*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Flowing energy and rushing brain activity. ~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional.
_*~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less.

150 ugs - 400 ugs: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. ~ Extremely sensitive to energy. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Aggressive vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. ~Hang over effects increase the higher the dose ~ This is where things can get powerful. These doses always show noobies how powerful acid really is. ~*Megalomania may come up*. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like visuals/phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / inappropriate ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*. Recommended to not drive on doses this high

200 ugs*-~~ This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Subtle - abnormal fun house situations. Bulging, and obvious deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. Energy stimulant and muscle contractions.
*~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 ugs- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ The peak can be intense as fuck but the come down is a lot more enjoyable. ~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Talented expressions. Peak effects are intense / delightful / scary. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [karma]. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Spiritual harmony and/or discord. Idler auditory hallucinations and whispers [hearing things are very likely]. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Interesting - uncomfortable brain / body feelings. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is more uncomfortable the higher the dose} ~ High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage. After glow / side effects seem to stick in both, positive and negative ways.
*
300 ugs- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-om [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks and wanted / unwanted visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals start to show and appear. CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~~ *Level 3* ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 11, 2017)

*Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
400 ugs- ~~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest.* This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. People have reported profusely sweating. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV and OEV start to blend together. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things ["Who are You?"]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Clock distortions and some moments of time being non existent after second peak. The environment starts to come to life. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report experiencing intense, maternal, divine intervention or going through a rough, but much needed spiritual carwash. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a noobie.~ (Two Hits of LSD may get You here) The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.

*
Extremely Powerful Tripping Section - Used as sacrament and dedicated psychonauts that really want to explore.
~ 400-800 ugs ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 6-7 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. * ~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _HEARTFELT contemplative insights into One's and others situations/lifestyle. Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Blending of the senses. ~Extremely deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. ~ _ Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Body / Brain / Muscle feelings and contractions become so sensitive, the most powerful use hydrotherapy to relieve this effect. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ Exceedingly abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. ~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. *Achieving Higher States of Consciousness.*
*
500 ugs- "Four way / Four Square" - *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. ~ Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as trilobites, mitochondria, hovers, DNA cells...etc ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]. The spiritual veil is lifted so much that it becomes inevitably indescribable.*~ Level 3 - 4

700 ugs~* *Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?*... INTENSE perspective conversions. Exquisite, brain expanding ESP type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns.

*800 ugs- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *This dose is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to LSD. *~ *Superficial, digitally animated visuals during peak [this is mind boggling]. X - ray vision, intense trails and after imaging. Astounding and life transformational optical displays and visions. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. God / DMT entity contact is often reported, open and closed eye visual. Ridiculous and intriguing experiences that makes One question everything.* ~* *Level 4*

*1,000 ugs-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

*1,200 ugs ~~* Impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Dissolving of ego and boundaries between self and other. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~
*
A dose like 700 ugs and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 ugs and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.


More research notes: *All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Each microgram { µg } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.
~~~ Much love and microdoses.

*~BBQ*


----------



## New Age United (Nov 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
> 400 mics- ~~ Level 3 - Level 4 ~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest.* This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD.Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak.~ The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things [take it easy]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences; typically world war III box theories. Time distortions and some moments of eternity after second peak. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report feeling of getting chewed up and spit out; and/Or going through a rough spiritual carwash. Some people regret taking doses this high. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a newbie.~ (Two Hits of LSD may get You here) The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.
> 
> *
> ...


That has to be the best description of lsd ever, I've read books and many articles but nothing compared to that. I've experienced all these things on my first 2 trips 5 hits of California sunshine and 5 of alien candy.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Nov 11, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


>


 grass +cocaine+excessive alchol + a girl you have the hots for + 0.2 molly each + few vallium for the crash + grass and perks for the morning top it with 150ug of lsd




can't forget the fucking cigarettes


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 16, 2017)

This guy gets so fucking high, it's awesome .


----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 19, 2017)

took two tabs yesterday... wasn't strong enough.

just took 1/2 of one to think about what happened yesterday.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Nov 23, 2017)

Damn I wane trip bas miss it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 23, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Damn I wane trip bas miss it


You dont got that website anymore, @throwdo ?


----------



## throwdo (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm in bad place finace wise


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This guy gets so fucking high, it's awesome .


I watched this vid a week ago. lol.. 700 mcgs I believe he took and hardly affected him other then seeming high on weed.. I would of been crawling on floor drooling at that dose..lol.. fucking amazing how assburgers affects lsd..


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I watched this vid a week ago. lol.. 700 mcgs I believe he took and hardly affected him other then seeming high on weed.. I would of been crawling on floor drooling at that dose..lol.. fucking amazing how assburgers affects lsd..


yeah,i watched it too awhile back.dude was solid the whole night.i thought it a bit funny when the narrator said he started acting a bit "bizarre" during one of the interviews lulz.id be asking for thorazine


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2017)

i also was impressed when he said he wouldnt trip like that again.he got everything he was looking for from that experience.
nice vid @HeatlessBBQ


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> yeah,i watched it too awhile back.dude was solid the whole night.i thought it a bit funny when the narrator said he started acting a bit "bizarre" during one of the interviews lulz.id be asking for thorazine


yeah he got a little out there at one point , but fuck! he was coherent and having a conversation with no problems.. I would of been talking gibberish..lol..


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 24, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> yeah he got a little out there at one point , but fuck! he was coherent and having a conversation with no problems.. I would of been talking gibberish..lol..


think it was the aspergers or his size? im curious to know whether it helped him long term


----------



## throwdo (Nov 24, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I watched this vid a week ago. lol.. 700 mcgs I believe he took and hardly affected him other then seeming high on weed.. I would of been crawling on floor drooling at that dose..lol.. fucking amazing how assburgers affects lsd..


I seen that vid and the one were he took mdma I think it affected him more than he said


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i also was impressed when he said he wouldnt trip like that again.he got everything he was looking for from that experience.
> nice vid @HeatlessBBQ


LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

Super fly guy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

Yup.... Oh yeah.... Mhmm.... That is right.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
Doses are currently [ 60 - 400 micrograms a single dose / hit ]
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place
~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip.

Flashbacks and HPPD [hallucinogen persisting perception disorder] become more and more common the more One uses psychedelic substances. This includes reading fairy tale novels, radically questioning authority, and smoking copious amounts of marijuana.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis, low doses of LSD and psilocybin, and low - small amounts of MDMA [60-100 mgs].

~
5 ugs - 45 ugs - First level / 'Microdose' threshold. ~ *Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Visuals gently appear and flutter. Weird brain feelings. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. _Manifest YOUR dreams._ Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Passionate / Uncomfortable, cramping lifestyle / job changes / placements. Relationship / career / Lifestyle interference / repairs. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Wicked and waggish hairstyles / wardrobe. Appreciation and production for life. Need / want to enrich and adorn "Set and Setting" with colors, candles, torches, tapestries, rugs, smells...etc. Individual / group / architectural improvements. Monumental ideas and manifestations. Slight mucus production, jaw clenching and eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Music / artwork acknowledgment and admiration. Amplified bass dropping, electric UM beatjams. Cliffhanger follow ups, extensions, and protractions [post heavy trip curiosity/ideas]. Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. Visuals, effects, and levels increase, open and closed eye _after_ consecutive drops. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. ~ Level 1 - 2 ~

25 ugs - - Many beginners find this dose comfortable and a good place to start. ~ *Soft - moderate euphoria and mood lift. Creativity and pleasure becomes extremely apparent. Daily energy boost / stimulant / enhancer [it's like a cup of coffee but trippier]. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers". Visual experiences are very mild and some people may not even see visuals. *~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 ugs - Many use this as a daily "microdose" *[Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker]* ~ *Increase in creative / social / associative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling / working dose. Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up [noobs find this uneasy at first but the come down more comfy]. Philosophical banter rants / psychedelic jibber jabbers / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. Many artists grind on this dose. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance. Who wants to laugh Their ass off? *~ Easier to handle for Noobies, [ set and setting].

40 ugs - ~ *Level 1_* " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_*~ A great beginner dose ~ *40+ micrograms is considered life changing. ~ Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection [this effect increases the higher the dose]. Third Eye and spiritual cord is found [confusion may arise.; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things start to happen]. Telepathic interaction and advanced communication. Achieving higher Left and Right Neuro-Brain Cues; aka Sensual Enhancement. Amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time; especially with weed.
*- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Noob Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis and/or mixing with low - small amounts of lsd and psilocybin together. Level 2's effects obviously increase with dosage.

50 ugs*_ - ~*" Mild Tripping threshold " *_*Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Slow come up. ~ Visuals and optical illusions start to manifest and show. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind / thought pattern alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. *[ a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA ]*

*60 ugs- ~ The typical low quality blotter ~ *Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some noobies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
*
90 ugs- Whole duration is about 8+ hours.* A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Eye dilation is very prominent. Mild-intense change of short term memory. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind starts racing more rapidly and sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations. *~ A lot like half a gram of mushrooms ~ Level 2*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

*Common Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - This is the threshold where a true trip occurs. Pretty much where all trippers want to end up when taking LSD.
100 ugs ~ " Common tripping threshold " *THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI_* ~ *_The most sought after LSD dosage. _~ _Chronically tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to lose the ego. This dose is used for communion, ceremonies, and rituals even though 250 ugs is the true "sacrament". Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up; Your body and spirit is talking to You. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.

*110 ugs ~* A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to become very entertaining and starts to go with the music. Giggly underwater head high that feels a lot like smoking weed for the first time.

*150 ugs*_*~-~ *_*Getting into strong tripping territory. ~* Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Flowing energy and rushing brain activity. ~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional.
_*~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less.

150 ugs - 400 ugs: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ [1 - 2 tabs of LSD]*_* |* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. These doses always show noobies how powerful acid really is. ~Visuals can be whimsical / playful / scary [don't be a pussy]. Mild - Extreme heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Chakra Energy enhancement / shattering. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Alert / Aggressive / Emotional vibes will arise.* Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. [*Hang over effects increase after consecutive drops] Will power progression / blockage ~Megalomania may come up. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like visuals/phenomenon], Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction, and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. This is where ego loss starts to become a thing. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / inappropriate ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*. Recommended to not drive and go out in public on doses this high

200 ugs*-~~ This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Subtle - abnormal fun house situations. Bulging, and obvious deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. Energy stimulant and muscle contractions.
*~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 ugs- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ The peak can be intense as fuck but the come down is a lot more enjoyable. ~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks and strong intuitive experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Talented expressions. Peak effects are intense / delightful / terrifying. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [karma]. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Spiritual harmony and/or discord. Idler auditory hallucinations and whispers [hearing things are very likely]. Giggly underwater cerebral head / body high. Interesting - uncomfortable brain / body feelings. Cotton mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is more uncomfortable the higher the dose} ~ High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage. After glow / side effects seem to stick in both, positive and negative ways.
*
300 ugs- ~ ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.* Its a lot like 250 mics.* ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-om [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks and wanted / unwanted visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals start to show and appear. CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~~ *Level 3* ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2017)

*Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
400 ugs- ~~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest.* This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. People have reported profusely sweating. Increase in heart rate. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV and OEV start to blend together. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things ["Who are You?"]. Some dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Clock distortions and some moments of time being non existent after second peak. The environment starts to come to life. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report experiencing intense, maternal, divine intervention or going through a rough, but much needed spiritual carwash. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a noobie.~ (Two Hits of LSD may get You here) The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.

*
Extremely Powerful Tripping Section - Used as sacrament and dedicated psychonauts that really want to explore.
~ 400-800 ugs ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 5-6 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. *~ _Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. _HEARTFELT contemplative insights into One's and others situations/lifestyle. Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Auditory hallucinations. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Blending of the senses. ~Extremely deep / introspective personal revelations. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Astral Projections are possible. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. ~_Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Body / Brain / Muscle feelings and contractions become so sensitive, the most powerful use hydrotherapy to relieve this effect. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ Exceedingly abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise. ~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. *Achieving Higher States of Consciousness.

500 ugs- "Four way / Four Square" - This is the dose, this will get You there. ~ *Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. ~ Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as trilobites, mitochondria, hovers, DNA cells...etc ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]. The spiritual veil is lifted so much that it becomes inevitably indescribable.*~ Level 3 - 4
[this dose is considered 10 hits of acid back in 2011] ~ After effects are 24+ hours

700 ugs~Do You want to talk about life changing experiences?*... INTENSE perspective conversions. Exquisite, brain expanding ESP type phenomena. Intense open and closed eye imagery from Mexican, Greek, Hindu, American, Buddhist, Aztec, French, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. Profound time distortions. ~ Objects / cognition / audio / emotions / visuals blend into the environment. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns.

*800 ugs- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *This dose is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to LSD. *~ *Superficial, digitally animated visuals during peak [this is mind boggling]. X - ray vision, intense trails and after imaging. Astounding and life transformational optical displays and visions. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. God / DMT entity contact is often reported, open and closed eye visual. Ridiculous and intriguing experiences that makes One question everything.* ~Level 4*

*1,000 ugs-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Most people _will_ think they are dying. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

*1,200 ugs ~~* Impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Dissolving of ego and boundaries between self and other. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. If One has no experience/tolerance with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are _very_ common at these doses. Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. ~
*
A dose like 700 ugs and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 ugs and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Each microgram { µg } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.
~~~ Much love and microdoses.

*~BBQ*


----------



## throwdo (Nov 24, 2017)

Dank that's a read


----------



## throwdo (Nov 25, 2017)

So im in the woods wish i had some l good place to trip


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

info from Justice_Fish on shroomery.org
10/08/07 11:56 AM (10 years, 1 month ago)
"
60 mics- = Tripping, but in my opinion nothing like even one gram of shrooms. Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- This is where it starts getting weird, because it is most certainly more intense for some people than a gram of mushrooms.

110 mics- like a gram and a half of mushrooms. "medium boundary dissolving"

150 mics- For alot of people this is quite amazing and intense.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.

200 mics- equal to about an 8th of mushrooms [fresh dried], (or more for some people).

250 mics- scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well. This is the dose at which some can become very confused [depending on set and setting]. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. "Shamanic camaraderie and compassionate/irritated aid / guidance."

300 mics- your getting into intense / deep introspective changing places.

"400 ugs - repressed emotions outbursts / cleansing "

500 mics- pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. "It seemed liked I had transcended biological life, lived an entire lifetime in the trip, and could see a total reality of everything being energy and a dream."

700 mics- This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. "I felt I was so far out that there were no objects or reference points. From that perspective it seemed there wasn't any farther to go because I was already in nothingness."

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Visionary threshold

1000 mics- Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. 1700 mics being the most I have ever done.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Very few people have used this much lsd. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways." "Still, it is no more threatening than mushrooms. So dont get me wrong.

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....But I wouldnt give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything."

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
divided sky says: "2 hits of white fluff (mini-blotter paper): Extremely intense, really loud, came on in less than 30 min, lasted for almost 15 hours with effects going on for over 24 hours. Massive episodes of time dilation, complete boundary dissolusion, "x-ray" type vision where you see people's bones and skull, fish eye warping, everything melting and morphing to the degree that there is no reference point, thus nothing is a visual because it is total. Everything is in motion. Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions, human and prehuman genetic archetypes/symbols, extreme spacial expansion/boundlessness, mushroom like empathy with plants and animals but the scope is far greater. People's features seem caricatured." estimated to be 400-800 micrograms


----------



## throwdo (Nov 26, 2017)

That is one of the better reads iv read in awhile


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So im in the woods wish i had some l good place to trip


Which woooods ?


----------



## throwdo (Nov 26, 2017)

A green place in colorado


----------



## throwdo (Nov 26, 2017)

So that is someone else's perspective good to read


----------



## throwdo (Nov 26, 2017)

Bbq we got to hang out one day get tripped out


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> A green place in colorado


Is it all jungle-like ?


----------



## throwdo (Nov 26, 2017)

Not quite I may take pics later but yea it's green


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bbq we got to hang out one day get tripped out





throwdo said:


> Not quite I may take pics later but yea it's green


Quite the contrary, how does YOUR garden grow ?

We used to arrange HS hang-outs at 'bayside' parking lot in co springs.
Near the black sheep. Just that was then and this is now... and soon will be even more soon to be...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

Shaaaaa.


----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 26, 2017)

whats up guys !!!! I am so fucking high right now!!!!
who else is getting down ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> whats up guys !!!! I am so fucking high right now!!!!
> who else is getting down ?


Coming down... More drugs is always a weird thought...


----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 26, 2017)

okay sailor


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> okay sailor


???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

Pounding rowdies all night.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
Doses are currently [ 400 micrograms a single dose / hit ]
The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place
~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with low - moderate amounts of cannabis, low doses of LSD and psilocybin, and low - small amounts of MDMA [60-100 mgs].

~
5 ugs - 45 ugs - First level / 'Microdose' threshold. ~ * Visuals gently appear and flutter. Weird brain feelings. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Passionate / Uncomfortable, cramping lifestyle / job changes / placements. Relationship / career / Lifestyle interference / repairs. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Wicked and waggish hairstyles / wardrobe. Appreciation and production for life. Need / want to enrich and adorn "Set and Setting" with colors, candles, torches, tapestries, rugs, smells...etc. Individual / group / architectural improvements. Monumental ideas and manifestations. Slight mucus production, jaw clenching and eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Music / artwork acknowledgment and admiration. Amplified bass dropping, electric UM beatjams. Cliffhanger follow ups, extensions, and protractions [post heavy trip curiosity/ideas]. Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. Visuals, effects, and levels increase, open and closed eye _after_ consecutive drops. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. ~ Level 1 - 2 ~

25 ugs - - Many beginners find this dose comfortable and a good place to start. ~ *Soft - moderate euphoria and mood lift. Creativity and pleasure becomes extremely apparent. Daily energy boost / stimulant / enhancer [it's like a cup of coffee but trippier]. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers". Visual experiences are very mild and some people may not even see visuals. *~ Level 1 without cannabis ~

30 ugs - Many use this as a daily "microdose" *[Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker]* ~ *Increase in creative / social / associative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling / working dose. Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up [noobs find this uneasy at first but the come down more comfy]. Philosophical banter rants / psychedelic jibber jabbers / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. Many artists grind on this dose. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance. Who wants to laugh Their ass off? *~ Easier to handle for Noobies, [ set and setting].

40 ugs - ~ *Level 1_* " Spiritual Birthing Dose " *_*~ A great beginner dose ~ *40+ micrograms is considered life changing. ~ Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection [this effect increases the higher the dose]. Third Eye and spiritual cord is found [confusion may arise.; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things start to happen]. Telepathic interaction and advanced communication. Achieving higher Left and Right Neuro-Brain Cues; aka Sensual Enhancement. Amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time; especially with weed.
*- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Noob Tripping Section (Level 2 Threshold) - can be achieved with heavy amounts of cannabis and/or mixing with low - small amounts of lsd and psilocybin together. Level 2's effects obviously increase with dosage.*

*50 ugs*_ - ~*" Mild Tripping threshold " *_*Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. *Slow come up. ~ Visuals and optical illusions start to manifest and show. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind / thought pattern alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. [*a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA]*

*60 ugs*_*- ~ *_Some consider tripping but some would argue. Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some noobies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.* 
Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 ugs- Whole duration is about 8+ hours.* A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Eye dilation is very prominent. Mild-intense change of short term memory. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind starts racing more rapidly and sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations. *~ Level 2*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

*Common Tripping Section (Level 3 Threshold) - This is the threshold where a true trip occurs. Pretty much where all trippers want to end up when taking LSD.
100 ugs ~ " Common tripping threshold " *THE "SWEET SPOT" credit to SCI_* ~ *_The most sought after LSD dosage. _~ _Chronically tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. ~Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to lose the ego. This dose is used for communion, ceremonies, and rituals even though 250 ugs is the true "sacrament". Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up; Your body and spirit is talking to You. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.

*110 ugs ~ *Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to become very entertaining and starts to go with the music. Giggly underwater head high that feels a lot like smoking weed for the first time. Medium boundary dissolving / disillusion. "* A like a gram and a half of mushrooms. *

*150 ugs*_*~-~*_*~* For a lot of people this is quite awesome and extreme. Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Flowing energy and rushing brain activity. ~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional.
_*~ *_*Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less.

----------------------------------------------------------------------*
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.
*
150 ugs - 400 ugs: " Strong Tripping Territory "~ *_*|* One hit of LSD can put You here, people! *~ *_*Healing / Spiritual experiences* - Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. These doses always show noobies how powerful acid really is. ~Visuals can be whimsical / playful / scary [don't be a pussy]. Environment's / People's features are very caricatured, bejeweled, and embossed. Mild - Extreme heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Chakra Energy enhancement / shattering. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Alert / Aggressive / Emotional vibes will arise.* Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. *[Hang over effects increase after consecutive drops] Will power progression / blockage ~Megalomania may come up. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Shamanic camaraderie and compassionate/irritated aid / guidance. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like visuals/phenomenon]. Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. This is where ego loss starts to become a thing. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / inappropriate ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an _inexperienced _tripper; just in case*. Recommended to not drive and go out in public on doses this high

200 ugs*-~~ This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Subtle - abnormal fun house situations. Bulging, and obvious deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. Energy stimulant and muscle contractions. A lot like an 8th of mushrooms [fresh dried], (or more for some people) *~ A lot like 150 mics.

250 ugs- ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~* This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. You can see what You are doing but You can totally trip the fuck out. ~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks, strong intuitive experiences, and strong/intense emotional recall. [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Talented expressions. Peak effects are intense / delightful / terrifying. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [karma]. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Spiritual harmony and/or discord. Interesting - uncomfortable brain / body feelings.
*
Heavy Tripping Section (Level 4 Threshold) - can be achieved with any psychedelic combination such as mixing psilocybin mushrooms, cannabis, LSD and MDMA together.
*
*~ 300-500 ugs* ~ " *Intense tripping territory* " ~ HEARTFELT contemplative insights into One's and others situations/lifestyle. Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Idler auditory hallucinations and whispers [hearing things are very likely]. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Blending of the senses. ~Extremely deep / introspective personal revelations. Feelings of forgetfulness and vivid memory recall. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. _You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane._ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. _~_Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Body / Brain / Muscle feelings and contractions become so sensitive that most use hydrotherapy to relieve this effect. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Epic and forceful experiences can happen. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.}


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

*300 ugs- ~ ~ Getting into intense tripping territory. ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ *Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its a lot like 250 mics. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-om [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks and wanted / unwanted visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ OEV fractals start to show and appear. CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] *~~~~ Level 3 ~

400 ugs- ~~ *Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. *Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest.* This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a _Heavy_ dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV and OEV start to blend together. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things ["Who are You?"]. Some more dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. Clock distortions and some moments of time being non existent after second peak. The environment starts to come to life. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report experiencing intense, maternal, divine intervention or going through a rough, but much needed spiritual carwash. Please reconsider this dose before taking it if You are a noobie.~ (Two Hits of LSD may get You here) The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation.

*500 ugs - "Four way / Four Square" -~ * Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Intense alice in wonderland type scenarios. Visuals lay over everything. Vastly expanding. Zooming in and out. Micro and Macro features become aware and present in the most profound ways; [this effect is breathtaking at higher doses]. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. ~ Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as trilobites, mitochondria, hovers, DNA cells...etc ~~~ This dose _or higher _WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]. The spiritual veil is lifted so much that it becomes inevitably indescribable. pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. "It seemed liked I had transcended biological life, lived an entire lifetime in the trip, and could see a total reality of everything being energy and a dream."*~ Level 3 - 4 ~ 

Extremely Powerful Tripping Section - Used as sacrament and dedicated psychonauts that really want to explore.
~ 500-800 ugs ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) *These doses and higher can be VERY psychologically dangerous to anyone.* [Blackouts/psychotic episodes may happen]~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 3-6 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours.* Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Repressed emotions and vivid, time traveling memories. Open and closed eye imagery from Greek, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. _~ _DMT body high. _- _Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect]_ ~_ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. Exceedingly abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. People have reported profusely sweating. Increase in heart rate. Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Overwhelming, unwanted but needed experiences can arise. {It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these dose.} *~ After effects are 24+ hours ~*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2017)

*700 ugs~ Do You want to talk about life changing experiences? ~*Visuals, colors, and designs overlay entire visual field, open and closed eye. Out of Body experiences. Insane, thought provoking ESP type phenomena. Million dollar, novel ideas. Profound time distortions. INTENSE perspective conversions. Objects / cognition / audio / emotions blend into the environment. ~ The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose. Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions. Lunacy / empathy with plants and animals.
*
-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-*
Visionary threshold
*
800 ugs- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ *This dose is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to LSD. ~ Everything is in motion. Superficial, digitally animated visuals during peak, CEV and OEV [this is mind boggling]. X - ray vision, intense trails and after imaging. Astounding and life transformational optical displays and visions. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Closed Eye visuals are like smoked dmt visuals [outstanding intricate moving colors and designs]. Ridiculous and intriguing experiences that makes One question everything. *~Level 4

1,000 ugs-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ *Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify _most _people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,200 ugs ~~* Impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want.] ~ Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements are extremely confusing / disorienting. Dissolving of ego and boundaries between self and other. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your intellect and observations become one. ~ Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. ~

*1500 ugs*- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Some people have seen the type of stuff You read/see in children books, tv shows, or movies. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Very few people have used this much lsd. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

*A dose like 700 ugs and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 ugs and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Each microgram { µg } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.
~~~ Much love and microdoses.

*~BBQ*


----------



## throwdo (Nov 27, 2017)

Love you guys


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh so much love to You, @throwdo .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 29, 2017)

all updated dosage information can be found at link:

https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/24098995


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 29, 2017)

The dosage information is helpful. But I cannot help but wonder why you post it once or twice on almost every page of this thread?

Not anytime soon, someday I want a few grams to break down to liquid. Make the drops 600-1200 per drop. That way there is no kinda tripping about it. Everyone needs a proper Lsd experience. The only time I take a small dose is if I need to function in public. 

That is not what Lsd is for! Plus it is misleading. Much like only making it partway through the dmt doorway. You need more to correctly experience what dmt is about. Somewhere around 600ug the true purpose of Lsd reveals itself. The problem with large doses is a cultural one. If society properly prepared people for these experiences we would be better off. 

Just let go and let the acid do its work. Do not hold onto reality with such a grip.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> The dosage information is helpful. But I cannot help but wonder why you post it once or twice on almost every page of this thread?
> 
> Not anytime soon, someday I want a few grams to break down to liquid. Make the drops 600-1200 per drop. That way there is no kinda tripping about it. Everyone needs a proper Lsd experience. The only time I take a small dose is if I need to function in public.
> 
> ...


rollitup.org are great people and do not allow already made posts to be edited.

So what You are seeing of Me posting it once or twice in every thread is Me updating the dose information.

Not sure what YOUR intention is but I am not one to advocate taking heavy doses of LSD to get a point across..
even fucking 50 ugs can do that.... 
so I dont know how people like YOU can get so high and still cope like a "normal" person.

If One is trying to do such things as YOU... wouldnt You think that dmt would be a better start instead of fucking slamming 600 ugs - 1200 ugs on someones fucking face ?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

I think people need a good view of the other side. Some people it is slightly painful but with proper integration it is still a positive experience, maybe it just takes a few weeks or months
One example is an aquaintance of mine decided to go on a trippy bike ride with us this summer. I feed him 400ug because he assured me he was experienced. 
He lost his shit bad. I had to call and have someone he knew better help him out. He said he went to hell and was tormented by demons. After talking to his friends I learned he was a serious alcoholic with a troubled marraige due to his violent outbursts. Fast forward 6 months. He has been totally sober for 2 months, no cigeretes for 1 month. His wife has invited him back into her life. And he credits the lsd experience as the catalyst. 
Its ok to pass thru hell, just dont stay.


I also went to hell once. Fucked me up bad. But was a life improving event for sure.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

Also. If you take a clear look at what the L is trying to show you and make some changes these things will no longer haunt you. 
Maybe I am strange but it has been years since I had a bad trip. I usually dose in the 600ug neighborhood. And 1000 is not scary or uncomfortable. In fact I consider it very relaxing. I always wait between 2 and 4 weeks to dose again. That feeling where I can feel and see every cell in my existence melt into and combine with all the molecules in the universe is probably my favorite feeling ever. Like going home or a warm hug from my creator. It has not always been this way. I have listened to my lessons. Some about my actions and interactions with others. Some about my health and diet. Some about the universe and my role in it as well as how to help others on their path. Through these powerful experiences I feel I have healed myself. I was on a destructive path whem I was young. 

This is why I encourage mega dosing. It do not suggest it is to be taken lightly. I feel it is serious medicine for the soul, both of myself and this planet. 

I do not mean to harass you. Part fun and games, but mostly encouraging people to share what is.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

1,000 ugs... 'relaxing' ?!?!?! You must be on one hell of a mix up.

I hear heavenly things happening on that dose but not ever have heard the word "relaxing" for a dose of LSD that high.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

You crazy. @Bigtacofarmer . Like el' loco x 6 crazy.
You know whatI mean, mr mage sage dude man ?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You crazy. @Bigtacofarmer . Like el' loco x 6 crazy.
> You know whatI mean, mr mage sage dude man ?


Thank you.............
I think?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Thank you.............
> I think?


At least You are not _insane _like ME.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

We can cure you. Or get crazy crazy high trying. 

I think most of society is insane. So caught up in the rat race. 

I want good food, good people and a healthy planet. Not much more. Mostly I am a cave man living in a bankers world. I am doing my part to flip the table.

I know you care also. Your love shows more than your insanity.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

I have much help and aid from My mental health counselors and nurses.

I dont think society is as insane as Me. As I observe everyone, I am the most insane.

What do YOU consider "good" food oR people?...love?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

Good food is food that has been altered as little as possible. No pestucides or funny ingredients. I touch very little packaged food. For almost a year I have been learning to live on a plant based diet. Not sure if it will last but I plan to stick with it at least until I feel I fully undestand how to trive without meat. I am getting into bee keeping and that has given me access to several organic farms. I have also turned my whole city lot into a garden. As well as a failef attempt at aquaponics, I will build it again only this time it will not collapse under its own weight. I mostly avoid refined sugar and white flour.
As for good people this is an evolving concept. I try to look through the eyes of others and be respectful of their life choices. I can relate to anyone trying to improve themselves or others. I love to be surrounded by happy people so I try to make others lives better. Anyone who is willing to change for the better is good in my opinion. I had a fucked up period in my life and try not to judge. People change. I really like people who make things. And really have a hard time not disliking people that do not respect the enviroment. I love every living thing in this universe. 

We are all on spaceship earth together and it serves no purpose sitting back and watching part of it crash and burn. 

I hope this sums it up. I should be working in the garden and not interwebbing.


----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

LMAO ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is very advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.*

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-
Microdose threshold


~
*5 ugs - 45 ugs* - First level / 'Microdose' threshold. ~ Visuals gently appear and flutter. Weird brain feelings. Minor irritating / agreeable time distortions. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Passionate / Uncomfortable, cramping lifestyle / job changes / placements. Rewarding Euphoria. Mild - very irritating vasoconstriction [depending on individual dharma]. Relationship / career / Lifestyle interference / repairs. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being [this gets more intense the more One uses LSD; and higher doses]. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Wicked and waggish hairstyles / wardrobe. Appreciation and production for life. Need / want to enrich and adorn "Set and Setting" with colors, candles, torches, tapestries, rugs, smells...etc. Individual / group / architectural improvements. Monumental ideas and manifestations. Slight mucus production, jaw clenching and eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Music / artwork acknowledgment and admiration. Amplified bass dropping, electric UM beatjams. Cliffhanger follow ups, extensions, and protractions [post heavy trip curiosity/ideas]. Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. Visuals, duration, effects, and levels increase, open and closed eye after consecutive drops. ~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours* ~ Level 1 - 2 ~

*25 ugs* - - Many beginners find this dose comfortable and a good place to start. ~ Soft - moderate euphoria and mood lift. Creativity and pleasure becomes extremely apparent. Daily energy boost / stimulant / enhancer [it's like a cup of coffee but trippier]. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers". Visual experiences are very mild and some people may not even see visuals.

*30 ugs *- Many use this as a daily "microdose" [Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker] ~ Easy to abuse, trials and tribulation will lessons. Increase in creative / social / associative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling / working dose. Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up [noobs find this uneasy at first but the come down more comfy]. Philosophical banter rants / psychedelic jibber jabbers / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. Many artists grind on this dose. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance. Who wants to laugh Their ass off? ~ Easier to handle for Noobies, [ set and setting].

*40 ugs *- ~ Level 1 " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ *A great beginner dose* ~ 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. ~ Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection [this effect increases the higher the dose]. Third Eye and spiritual cord is found [confusion may arise.; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things start to happen]. Telepathic interaction and advanced communication. Achieving higher Left and Right Neuro-Brain Cues; aka Sensual Enhancement. Amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage. A great laughing time; especially with weed.
- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics]

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-
Minor threshold

*50 ugs *- ~" Mild Tripping threshold " Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. Slow come up. ~ Visuals and optical illusions start to manifest and show. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind / thought pattern alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. Melting and bending optical illusions become obvious but mild. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ lucy, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing. [a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA]

*60 ugs*- ~ Some consider tripping but some would argue. Starting to get into some interesting places. Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some noobies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
*~ Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms ~*


*90 ugs*- Whole duration is about 8+ hours. A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places [good/bad]. Playful / cartoony type scenarios. Tingly sensation up the spine / limbs / shivers. Eye dilation is very prominent. Mild-intense change of short term memory. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind starts racing more rapidly and sped up thoughts/ ideas / manifestations. ~ Level 2


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Common threshold

*100 ugs *~ " Common tripping threshold " ~ The most sought after LSD dosage. ~ Chronically tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. ~ Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to lose the ego. This dose is used for communion, ceremonies, and rituals even though 250 ugs is the true "sacrament". Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Body buzzing is mild but sometimes euphoric and/or uncomfortable on come up; Your body and spirit is talking to You. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or distressing thoughts may arise]. Common vasoconstriction. Consciousness starts to blend with hallucinations. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Some realistic imagery / imagination thought trains. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. Deep meditation. Most report Level 3 mixed with cannabis.

*110 ugs* ~ Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to become very entertaining and starts to go with the music. Giggly underwater head high that feels a lot like smoking weed for the first time but more interesting / progressive. Medium boundary dissolving / disillusion. "* A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments mentioned above will stay the same but upping even 50 ugs will increase effects and become more intense than above the line)


*150 ugs - 400 ugs :* " Strong Tripping Territory "~ | One hit of LSD can put You here, people! ~ *Healing / Spiritual experiences*. This is where ego loss starts to become a thing. Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience {see dosage}.* Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual.* These doses always show noobies how powerful acid really is. ~Visuals can be whimsical / playful / scary. Moderate cropped / distorting hallucinations. Environment's / People's features are very caricatured, bejeweled, and embossed. Mild - Extreme heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others] Chakra Energy enhancement / shattering *[this effect become more positive with higher doses and correct set and settings]*. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Alert / Aggressive / Emotional vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. [Hang over effects increase after consecutive drops] Will power progression / blockage ~Megalomania may come up. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love] ~ Alice in Wonderland type scenarios. Shamanic camaraderie and compassionate/irritated aid / guidance. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like visuals/phenomenon]. Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / inappropriate ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Astral Projections are possible and mild out of body experiences may happen. ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an inexperienced tripper; just in case. *Recommended to not drive, to not go out in public, and to not go to work on doses this high*

*150 ugs*~-~~ For a lot of people this is quite awesome and extreme. Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. OEV fractals start to show and appear. Flowing energy and rushing brain activity. ~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent; this can be a trip. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional. ~ Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms or less.

*200 ugs*-~~ This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Extreme sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Subtle - abnormal fun house situations. Bulging, and obvious deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. Energy stimulant and muscle contractions. A lot like an 8th of mushrooms [fresh dried], (or more for some people) ~ A lot like 150 mics.

*250 ugs* ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. You can see what You are doing but You can totally trip the fuck out. ~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. ~ Memory flashbacks, strong intuitive experiences, and strong/intense emotional recall. [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Talented expressions. Peak effects are intense / delightful / terrifying. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [karma]. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Spiritual harmony and/or discord. Interesting - uncomfortable brain / body feelings. -very easy to over analyze things on the come up before peak effects.S trong energy sense on come up.
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Heavy threshold

~ *300-500 ugs* ~ " Intense tripping territory " ~ This is where things get trippy. HEARTFELT contemplative insights into One's and others situations/lifestyle. Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Idler auditory hallucinations and whispers [hearing things are very likely]. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Jumbling consciousness and sub ventures / intertwining. Clock distortions are fairly common and some moments of time being non existent after second peak. ~Extremely deep / introspective personal revelations. Feelings of forgetfulness and vivid memory recall. Head trip so intense that it's hard to concentrate on the visuals. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} You WILL think You are a genius. People WILL think You are insane. Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. ~Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Body / Brain / Muscle feelings and contractions become so sensitive that most use hydrotherapy to relieve this effect. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. Epic and forceful experiences can happen.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

*300 ugs*- ~ ~ Getting into intense tripping territory. ~ VERY intense during peak. ~ Careful... Patience... Getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its a lot like 250 mics. ~ Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continue-om [one up]. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks and wanted / unwanted visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves, [depending on karma]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ CEV are very pronounced / detailed at the peak & OEV are obviously seen on blank surfaces. ~ Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~~ Level 3 ~

*400 ugs*- ~~ Most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possession and really wanted to get pretty far out there. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. 400+ micrograms is considered a Heavy dose of LSD. Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV and OEV start to blend together. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss, slight splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things ["Who are You?"]. Some more dissolving of reality, “further tapping in”. [some may report the feeling of dying ] ~ Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. The environment starts to come to life. There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. Some report experiencing intense, maternal, divine intervention or going through a rough, but much needed spiritual carwash. ~

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Powerful threshold

~ *500-800 ugs* ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) ~ Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peak effects last 3-6 hours. Total effects last around 16-18 Hours. Strong hallucinations and visuals. Extreme sense of awareness. Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions. The environment , what You see becomes the visual field and area of focus. Repressed emotions and vivid, time traveling memories. Trippy hallucinating crops / skews. Open and closed eye imagery from Greek, Aztec, Mayan, Native American-esque, Indian, and African cultures are quite common. ~ DMT body high. - Some may report the feeling of dying or the feeling of loosing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides a dissociative effect] ~ Common - uncommon synesthesia (i.e. sensual blending, smelling sounds, hearing colors, seeing thoughts.) Mixing of senses / perception. "Sacrament syrup" is uncommon. ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. Exceedingly abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. Extremely sensitive to environment and temperature. Moderate - Severe vasoconstriction. People have reported profusely sweating. Increase in heart rate. Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. "Super Saiyan" Genesis., glitching body rushes. ~ Music can be so intense that it can control the trip / emotions. ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Overwhelming, unwanted but needed experiences can arise. ~ After effects are 24+ hours ~
*{It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these doses.}

500 ugs - "Four way / Four Square" -~* Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Visuals and fractals lay over everything. Picturing, designs, and images containing larger and smaller shapes that seem to go on forever. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. ~ Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as plant cells, galaxies, amoebas...etc ~~~ This dose or higher WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]. The spiritual veil is lifted so much that it becomes inevitably indescribable. ~ Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. ~ Level 3 - 4 ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

*700 ugs*~ Do You want to talk about life changing experiences? ~ Visuals, colors, and designs overlay entire visual field, open and closed eye. Out of Body experiences. Insane, thought provoking ESP type phenomena. Million dollar, novel ideas. Profound time distortions. INTENSE perspective conversions. Closed Eye visuals are like smoked dmt visuals [outstanding intricate, moving , cascading colors and designs] Objects / cognition / audio blend into the environment. Mandala kaleidoscope chrysanthemums are very apparent [this is amazing/overwhelming as can be] {starting to get into dmt land} - Lunacy / empathy with plants and animals. ~ The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Visionary threshold

*800 ugs*- Who wants to go to a different planet ?! ~ This dose is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to LSD. ~ Everything is in motion. Superficial, digitally animated visuals during peak, CEV and OEV [this is mind boggling]. X - ray vision, intense trails and after imaging. Astounding and life transformational optical displays and visions. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Ridiculous and intriguing experiences that makes One question everything. ~Level 4

*1,000 ugs*-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it's possible for people to pass out. Trails are so intense they become disorienting with movement. Ominous figures and melting walls come to life. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify most people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,200 ugs* ~~ Legendary, impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want...or will it?] ~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Profound / vivid hallucinations / vision quests / experiences. Complete altering of matter and visual connection with reality. Severe vasoconstriction and time dilation *{SET&SETTING}*. Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements can be confusing / disorienting at the peak. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. Your intellect and observations become one. Blending of the senses ~ The senses cease to function in the normal way. ~

*1,500 ugs*- It is almost exactly like 1,700 mics.* It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this.* This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Some people have seen the type of stuff You read/see in children books, tv shows, or movies. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same frequency. Very few people have used this much lsd. It would scare most people shitless. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it would only make sense that a lot of people would pass out. "Sacrament syrup" is extremely common. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). *Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.*

A dose like 700 ugs and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 ugs and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.


More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Each microgram { µg } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.
~~~ Much love and microdoses.

~BBQ


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Nov 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO ^


Not sure if this was your reply to my answering your question about good food and people? 

I see you posted your dosage info again.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Not sure if this was your reply to my answering your question about good food and people?
> 
> I see you posted your dosage info again.


What were We talking about again ?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 1, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What were We talking about again ?


I thought we were discussing the benefits of getting acustumed to high doses of LSD. But I forgot this thread is not actually a discussion or conversation about anything. It is just one persons opinion and a bunch of cut and paste. I am sorry you cannot actually conversate. This thread was a great idea but you wore it out long ago.


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 1, 2017)

wow... someone needs to vent on the interwebs ^ ahahahahahaha!!!!!

i have been following this page for a while and it is fucking crazy


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 1, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> wow... someone needs to vent on the interwebs ^ ahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> i have been following this page for a while and it is fucking crazy



You didn't notice it is for the most part the same text 300 times? 

I actually think it is great information. Probably best made into a sticky and left alone.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> You didn't notice it is for the most part the same text 300 times?
> 
> I actually think it is great information. Probably best made into a sticky and left alone.


*sigh* You people and thinking You control things.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


this guy and adam!!!! "yous a niggah, and im a niggah....we're all nigahs!!!!" ahahaa that part!!!

700 mics of lsd and autism really does nothing, my buddy has autism and he barley trippin'


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 3, 2017)

check this out bbq ;, trippin' on grocery day


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> check this out bbq ;, trippin' on grocery day


I remember that grocery trip to the Miflin Street Co-op inJuly 1970. White Barrel LSD.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> check this out bbq ;, trippin' on grocery day


Oh yeah!!!! Been most defs hanging out with the vegetable crew in aisle 5.




hillbill said:


> I remember that grocery trip to the Miflin Street Co-op inJuly 1970. White Barrel LSD.


Got a trip report to enlighten US further on Your journey ?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Been most defs hanging out with the vegetable crew in aisle 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a trip report to enlighten US further on Your journey ?


Can't remember!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Can't remember!


Just like the HS ... Nothing to report.


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 3, 2017)

is lsd an angel drug or something ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> is lsd an angel drug or something ?


Could be, @WildCard008 ...


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 3, 2017)

word


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*

Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.*

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-
Microdose threshold

*5 µgs - 45 µgs* - First level / 'Microdose' threshold. ~ Visuals gently appear and flutter. Weird brain feelings. Minor irritating / agreeable time distortions. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Rewarding Euphoria. Mild - very irritating vasoconstriction [depending on individual dharma]. Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being [this gets more intense the more One uses LSD; and higher doses]. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Appreciation and production for life. Monumental ideas and manifestations. Slight mucus production, jaw clenching and eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Amplified bass dropping, electric sissbeat jams. Visuals, duration, effects, and levels increase eye after consecutive drops. ~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours* ~ Level 1 - 2 ~

*25 µgs* - - Many beginners find this dose comfortable and a good place to start. ~ Soft - moderate euphoria and mood lift. Creativity and pleasure becomes very apparent. Daily energy boost / stimulant / enhancer [it's like a cup of coffee but trippier]. A lot of people use this dose as a microdose. Great for the daily 9 am- 5 pm "ers". Visual experiences are very mild.

*30 µgs* - Many use this as a daily "microdose" [Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker] ~Increase in creative / social / associative thinking. A great fellowship / interaction / chilling / working dose. Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Thought patterns are noticeably sped up. Philosophical banter rants / psychedelic jibber jabbers / [can be annoying; at times]. Visuals/effects become more pronounced with cannabis, but not as vivid as one would think. Creating art like painting or drawing becomes extremely enjoyable. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance. Who wants to laugh Their ass off? ~ *Easier to handle for Noobies* [ set and setting].

*40 µgs* - ~ Level 1 " Spiritual Birthing Dose " ~ A great beginner dose ~ 40+ micrograms is considered life changing. Broadcasting personnel passing through One's cerebral cortex; Your body and spirit is talking to You. ~ Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection [this effect increases the higher the dose]. Third Eye and spiritual cord is found [confusion may arise.; aka increase in thoughts, this is where next level / interesting things start to happen]. Telepathic interaction and advanced communication. Achieving higher Left and Right Neuro-Brain Cues; aka Sensual Enhancement. Amplification / collaboration of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. -Energy is more sensitive / active / energetic. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage.

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-
Minor threshold

*50 µgs* - ~" Mild Tripping threshold " Starting to feel LSD's 'tripping' effects. Slow come up. ~ Visuals and optical illusions start to manifest and show. Appreciation for music. Intense increase of energy. Mind / thought pattern alterations during come up / peak. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. One can start to see Closed Eye Visuals. ~ Intuition / awareness is greatly increased, ~ Mild visuals [ stats and data, trails, very mild patterning on surfaces], Natural perception filter is somewhat bypassed [10%-15%] ~ Short term memory lapses. - A great dose for meditation ~ Food smells/tastes amazing.
*[a lot like 150 mgs of MDMA]*

*60 µgs*- ~ *Some consider tripping but some would argue.* Emotional / thought recollection emerges. Healing space opens wider. Visuals: Tessellations start to appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. [this effect is very interesting, especially in higher doses] Trails / shuttering / after imaging / tracers. Thoughts and mind start racing at a rapid rate, [some noobies need to be left alone when this effect occurs]. ~Dream / memory experience recall~ Slight blissful euphoria.. Visual acuity is enhanced. This dosage makes for a good time. Closed Eye Visuals are calm, pretty, and gentle , [some report 2D visuals with color, objects, and geometry]. Memory smells / odor hallucinations. Nature and hikes are great at this dosage.
*~ Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms ~*


*90 µgs*- ~ A great dose for visuals, mindscapes, and trails [noobs find this uneasy at first but the come down more comfy]. LSD visual, color enhancement [ very ‘real’ looking surroundings]. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places. Playful / cartoony / eerie scenarios. Slight lysergic body movements / body aches. Eye dilation is very prominent. Mild-intense change of short term memory. ~ Increased distractive thought patterns. ~Total trip outs and fuck withs can happen. [it’s good for You, YOU can take it]. Your mind starts racing more rapidly and sped up thoughts/ creativity/ ideas / manifestations. ~ Level 2


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~
Common threshold

*100 µgs* ~ " Common tripping threshold " ~ The most sought after LSD dosage. ~ Chronically tapping into source. Most people have been caught laughing their asses off for no reason at this dose. Most report this dose as a thought provoking / fun, entertaining time. ~ Starting to revert back to natural instincts / starting to lose the ego. This dose is used for communion, ceremonies, and rituals even though 250 ugs is the true "sacrament". Primitive senses and impulses may come up. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations. [comforting and/or mildly distressing thoughts may arise]. Sensitive / meaningful semblance and symbolism; intuition becomes more present. Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose. *Deep meditation.* ~

*110 µgs* ~ Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Nipples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to become very entertaining and starts to go with the music. Giggly underwater head high that feels a lot like smoking weed for the first time but more interesting / progressive. Medium boundary dissolving / disillusion. " *A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 µgs - 400 µgs* : " Strong Tripping Territory "~ | One hit of LSD can put You here, people! ~ Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where ego loss starts to become a thing. Most people will wind up here if They voyage LSD's profound mind altering effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable for people with no tolerance / experience *{see dosage}*. Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ but less visual. These doses always show noobies how powerful acid really is. ~Visuals can be whimsical / playful / scary. Moderate cropped / distorting hallucinations. Environment's / People's features are very caricatured, bejeweled, and embossed. Mild - Extreme heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions. Mild loss of ego. [Strong empathy and compassion for others]. Music controls / vividly affects mood. Empathic / Alert / Aggressive / Emotional vibes will arise. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realizations can happen. Will power progression / blockage ~Megalomania may come up. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] - Relationship interference / repairs [it is important to trip with the ones You love]. Shamanic camaraderie and compassionate/irritated aid / guidance. Surreal Emerginative Portal Fractals [dmt like visuals/phenomenon]. Ancient Ancestor Energetic Interaction and Theological Spiritual Warfare; [spiritual veil is somewhatlifted]. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, heatwaves, and rolling thunder. ~ Aura bubble air wave visuals. Funny slurs / speech impediments. Wonderful dance moves. *Beautiful colors are everywhere.* Tessellation Aztec Designs are all over surfaces and the ground. Intense energy flashes and pulsating nerves ~-~ Abnormal / inappropriate ideas and behavior [getting naked]. Mild Astral Projections are possible [the process by which the human consciousness temporarily leaves the physical body and functions independently; while the physical body lays still and passive throughout the entire experience], ~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. This can be potentially life threatening to ANYONE. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an inexperienced tripper; just in case. *Recommended to not drive, to not go out in public, and to not go to work on doses this high*

*150 µgs*~-~~ For a lot of people this is quite awesome and extreme. Deep & meaningful emotional insight into One's own life; contemplative thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. OEV fractals start to show and appear. Flowing energy and rushing brain activity. ~Moonlit nights, meaningful moments, and divine rays. Meaningful judgement into One's own life / situations. Auditory hallucinations become mildly apparent. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories come to life. Closed eye visuals are very apparent during peak and start to become 3-Dimensional.

*200 µgs*-~~ Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. ~ Life transformational, spiritual experiences will happen. Communication, the third eye, consciousness, and visions become very present; tapping in. Abnormal, overly confident energy / will power. Wild sense to energy / vibes, sometimes overwhelming depending on set and setting. Bulging, and obvious deviations. ~ Some people can handle it quite well but some may FREAK OUT during the peak. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. Energy stimulant and muscle contractions. ~

*250 µgs* ~- " Entheogenic threshold "~ *Sacrament ~ *This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; this is a true LSD trip. ~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Rich sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Strong energy sense on come up. ~ Memory flashbacks, enlightening intuitive experiences, and strong/intense emotional recall. [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Talented expressions. Peak effects are intense / delightful / terrifying. Sometimes mild-extreme confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose [karma]. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. Detailed shuttering / after imaging / trails / shutter smears. Spiritual harmony and/or discord. Interesting - uncomfortable brain / body feelings. -very easy to over analyze things on the come up before peak effects. Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration. Do not abuse or take with a grain of salt. This is dose and higher is not for partying. -Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Heavy threshold

*300-500 µgs* ~ " Intense tripping territory " ~ This is where things get trippy and very heady [meaning these doses are more of a head trip]. HEARTFELT contemplative insights into One's and others situations/lifestyle. Communication with God and/or higher powers. Extraordinary spiritual experiences. Jumbling consciousness and sub ventures / intertwining. Clock distortions are fairly common and some moments of time being non existent after second peak. ~Deep / introspective personal revelations. Feelings of forgetfulness and vivid memory recall. Extra Sensory Perception type experiences. Profound / Hard knocking / Individualized emotions emerge ( joyful, depressed, fearful, giddiness, anger, relieved, unsure, courageous, irritated, blissful {depending on set & setting} ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. ~Very sensitive to environment and temperature. Epic and forceful experiences can happen.

*300 µgs*- ~ Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks, visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. ~~~ ClosedEyeVisuals are very pronounced / detailed at the peak & OEV are obviously seen on blank surfaces. Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~~ Level 3 ~

*400 µgs*- ~~ *Profound healing / spiritual experiences*. Glitter and icicles. Deep hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences. ~ People report this dose as thought provoking and / or life changing. Intense Extra Sensory Perception and communication effects start to manifest. This is where things start to get real crazy, profoundly meaningful, and ridiculous. 400+ micrograms IS considered a Heavy dose of LSD. ~ Still able to move and walk about, no problem. There can be mild synesthesia (i.e. seeing sounds, tasting colors, hearing others thoughts etc.) ~ CEV and OEV start to blend together. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [25%-45%]; 1/4 identity loss ["Who are You?"]. Some more dissolving of reality, “further tapping in” ~ The environment starts to come to life. This is where One really starts playing Willard's game. ~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~--~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
Powerful threshold

~ *500-800 µgs* ~ " HEAVY tripping territory " ~ (2 - 5 hits of acid) ~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. Extreme sense of awareness. Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are contradicting things simultaneously). Heavy emotional intensity, repressed emotions. The environment , what You see becomes the visual field and area of focus. Repressed emotions and vivid, time traveling memories. ~ DMT-esque body high; some may report the feeling of losing One's body. [LSD at doses this high provides an OBE effect] ~ Common - uncommon synesthesia (i.e. sensual blending, smelling sounds, hearing colors, seeing thoughts.) ~ Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. Exceedingly abnormal / "inappropriate" ideas and behavior will be exhibited. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People have reported profusely sweating. Increase in heart rate. Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. "Super Saiyan" Genesis., glitching body rushes. ~ Music can be so compelling that it can control the trip / emotions. ~ During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. ~ It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea. Overwhelming, unwanted but needed experiences can arise. ~ After effects are 24+ hours ~ *{It is very wise to consider SET AND SETTING at these doses.}*

*500 µgs* - "Four way / Four Square" -~ Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Meaningful - Profound life changing experiences. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic visual improvements / designs. Profound hallucinations and visuals. Visuals lay over everything. Picturing, designs, and images containing larger and smaller shapes/fractals that seem to go on forever. ~ Auditory hallucinations. Intense imagery within the subconscious / imagination such as plant cells, galaxies, amoebas...etc ~~~ This dose or higher WILL show anyone profound things about Themselves, no matter what. [good or bad]. *~ Level 3 - 4 ~*

*700 µgs*~ ~ Visuals, colors, and designs overlay entire visual field, open and closed eye. Insane, thought provoking ESP type phenomena. Million dollar, novel ideas. Profound time distortions. INTENSE perspective conversions. Lunacy / empathy with plants and animals. *Out of Body experiences *[the process by which the human consciousness temporarily leaves the physical body and functions independently; while the physical body lays still and passive throughout the entire experience]. Closed Eye visuals are like smoked dmt visuals [outstanding intricate, moving , colors and designs] Objects / cognition / audio blend into the environment. Mandala kaleidoscope chrysanthemums are very apparent [this is amazing/overwhelming as can be] {starting to get into DMT land} ~ The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*800 µgs*- ~This dose is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to LSD. ~ *Everything is in motion.* Superficial, digitally animated visuals during peak, CEV and OEV [this is mind boggling]. X - ray vision, intense trails and after imaging. Astounding and life transformational optical displays and visions. Thoughts/ ideas come to life. Feeling/s of being teleported into another dimension has been reported, [depending on set and setting]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Ridiculous and intriguing experiences that makes One question everything. ~Level 4

*1,000 µgs*-~ " Heroic threshold " ~ Some report and experience teleporting and seeing things You normally would not see, depending on set and setting. Only visionaries and those who really seek will go this high. If you have 100 mic. and up hits of acid, this is where a "full strip" will put you. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending geometric hallucinations. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. ~ Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. This dose will terrify most people shitless because they were not ready for this dose. *Most people will never go there*. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,200 µgs* ~~ Legendary, impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. [That doesn't mean it will always be what You want...or will it?] ~ You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Profound / vivid hallucinations / vision quests / experiences. Complete replacement of intellect and visual connection with reality. Severe vasoconstriction and time dilation {SET&SETTING}. Extremely vivid time lapses. [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening all at once] - Body movements can be confusing / disorienting at the peak. Trails are so intense You can see what You were/are doing in Your past / present / future; the transition between each moment blends together. Your intellect and observations become one. *Blending of the senses.* ~ The senses cease to function in the normal way. ~ This dose will test to see if YOU got any hair on those guts of YOURS.

*1,500 µgs*- It is almost exactly like 1,700 mics. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Some people have seen the type of stuff You read/see in children books, tv shows, or movies. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same frequency. Very few people have used this much lsd. It would scare most people shitless. Some people forget to breathe frequently, and it would only make sense that a lot of people would pass out. "Sacrament syrup" is very common. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns.
*Satorienlightenment* (and other such labels).

*A dose like 700 ugs and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 ugs and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*







More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person. Everyone trips differently and has Their own unique stories / body chemistry. Each microgram { µg } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on. However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD. ~~~ Much love and microdoses.

~BBQ


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Can't remember!


The barrels were supposed to be 1000 mics. Others were said to be 2000. Intense. Doors of Perception and all that. “Are you experienced or have you ever been experienced? Well, I have.”


----------



## throwdo (Dec 4, 2017)

Id love to try those barrels never tried a toy before


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Id love to try those barrels never tried a toy before


----------



## throwdo (Dec 5, 2017)

Meant micro dot


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

How bout “Orange Sunshine“?


----------



## throwdo (Dec 5, 2017)

Iv tried orange sunshine it was a clearer trip then needlepoint id say smoother


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv tried orange sunshine it was a clearer trip then needlepoint id say smoother


How potent are those orange sunshine tabs going around?


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 8, 2017)

for realz. i heard those things get you fucking going?

whats up wit dis passive lsd AL lanaguange orange sunshine ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Meant micro dot


Those things are crazy. I wonder why They are not around anymore...


hillbill said:


> How bout “Orange Sunshine“?


Is Orange Sunshine. LSD ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 8, 2017)

lol too far gone ! what the fack?!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> lol too far gone ! what the fack?!!


What?

@throwdo was talking about toys ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 8, 2017)

bah! !! national geographic


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 8, 2017)

da-ha!........dAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> bah! !! national geographic


AlT Day !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

*



LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. - Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide.*


*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics*- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 8, 2017)

whast wit the super short edit, bruh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> whast wit the super short edit, bruh








I am just sharing passed on information from generation to generation...


----------



## throwdo (Dec 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Those things are crazy. I wonder why They are not around anymore...
> 
> Is Orange Sunshine. LSD ?


The orange sunshine I tried were mellow and smooth they were on blotter
And there are still Microdots out there iv seen them that cost more not sure how strong they are iv heard stories that you could split them in half


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 8, 2017)

throwdo said:


> The orange sunshine I tried were mellow and smooth they were on blotter
> And there are still Microdots out there iv seen them that cost more not sure how strong they are iv heard stories that you could split them in half



A few times in my life I have been at rainbow gatherings or dead shows an lucky enough to be gifted some really special liquid. So clean with the most vivid electric visuals. All of the paper I have had has been nice, some really really good but never the quality of that liquid. Well these dot are crystal put in a pill press. Everybit as good as the liquid. The idea being they are airtight and no degradation happens. Turns out when dealing with real pure L that freshness is a big thing.

No idea why you would want to split one. Most of my friends refuse to take more than 2. Last time I took a 30 day break because my tolerance was building I started back up with 10 dots. It was fucking amazing!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2017)

High doses were pretty common late 60s early 70s. Orange Sunshine was a popular name for orange LSD tabs, not always the same at all. Still had sugar cubes even. It was a time in many ways that will never return.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 8, 2017)

hillbill said:


> High doses were pretty common late 60s early 70s. Orange Sunshine was a popular name for orange LSD tabs, not always the same at all. Still had sugar cubes even. It was a time in many ways that will never return.


Good.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Good.


Why? Those things were supposed to be legendary.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 9, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Why? Those things were supposed to be legendary.


I say this as kind as can be... 
You are a straight up dolt.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I say this as kind as can be...
> You are a straight up dolt.


For someone who claims to like LSD it seems you are actually afraid of it. 

Not sure what a dolt is but I assume it must be some sort of compliment. 

I am a fan of the psychedelic experience. I feel everybody should breakthrough at least once. I feel lack of cultural background, bad set and setting and bad karma are the source of negative psychedelic experiences. When I have attempted to discuss this with you, you change the subject.

Just my opinion but maybe you need to work on yourself. From my experience the substances when used correctly and not as a party favor almost always improve the lives of those who use them.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> For someone who claims to like LSD it seems you are actually afraid of it.
> 
> Not sure what a dolt is but I assume it must be some sort of compliment.
> 
> ...


You said "Last time I took a 30 day break because my tolerance was building I started back up with 10 dots.".... 10 dots?!?!? TEN DOTS?!?!?!? How fucking old are You, kid?

You sound like some hipster hippie wannabee that wishes he was a part of the scene and helped produce acid or do something of that matter so YOU can feel like YOU are a part of at least SOMETHING.

YOU sir, sound like the one who is afraid of LSD.

What even is a 'breakthrough'? Is it an astral projection of types or is it actually breaching some sort of gap between worlds and allows amazing things to happen.

Do YOU wanna talk about set and setting / karma, @Bigtacofarmer ?!?!
I can talk to YOU about that ALt day.

Go work on that solar plexus chakra, breh... Looks like You are lackin in the packin'.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

I consider a breakthrough something like a full blown dmt experience. Where no resemblence of everyday reality is left.

I am 42. I grow organic herbs and produce. I help beekeep. I volunteer on organic farms. I like to exercise. During the summer I frequently ride my bike 30 to 50 miles. I eat healthy. Mostly vegan but not strictly. I have 4 healthy children between 1 year and 15. All of which are good students with healthy social lives. I also find a powerful psychedelic experience to be very relaxing. Like a warm hug from my maker. When I do this I am either in the safety of my home or out in nature. I do like to eat small amounts and go to a concert or festival.

You like to post the effect of different doses. I prefer to see for myself. 

I like your post. All 30 or so of them. Very useful to beginners. 

I am not friends with any chemist or part of gd family. I am one person interested in exploring my mind its relationship with the universe. 

Like you. I love my maker and all life.

Thanks for the insults. Your opinion now means less to me and probably anyone else who reads them.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

Really? Local Area Networks are telling Me You are not even 30...

I find it hard to believe someone like YOU, with an interest in the psychedelic experience has that many kids. I think it's weird You show up all of a sudden in these boards.

Like I said... I find it very hard to believe that someone with YOUR lifestyle is actually interested in this sort of stuff... and thanks for thrashing My thread. @Bigtacofarmer records winner.

You seen Joey Rozic ?

Again... Thanks for thrashing My thread.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

I was here years ago but attracted a troll. Did not post for about 5 years. Not sure about my age on here. I might have lied when signing up. Trust me. Im 42. I trip one or 2 times a month and have for many years. Not always big doses. When I do I need to be in a special frame of mind. 

Your are welcome to meet me anytime. I have a great group of friends and I try to keep a clean scene. I do not approve of hard drugs and make that clear to people around me.

Sorry if I come accross harsh or rude.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Honestly. I tried to contribute to your thread. I am sorry. No hard feelings I hope. I am like to be happy and the best way is to make other people happy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Trust me. Im 42. I trip one or 2 times a month and have for many years. Not always big doses. When I do I need to be in a special frame of mind.


Oh yeah... then what are the doses ?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Rarely ever under 200ug for L. Boomers I like to go 5 grams or more (I actually find small amount uncomfortable). I am not a big fan of mdma but I will occasionally eat some anyways. I have had little access to mescaline but also found a gram to be more pleasant than a half gram. But L is my favorite, she treats me well.

As for big amounts. Maybe two or three times a year. Anytime I trip and find it irrelevant I stop for a month or so. I will be attending an ayausca ceremony next month and have actually quit everything until then. Even cannabis. Weening myself of my beloved dark cup of coffee every morning. No more refined sugars. I intend to go into it with as clean of body and mind as I can.

I would hate for her to tell me I am a major pothead. I already knew that. Yesterday was 3 weeks no ganja for the first time in many years.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Rarely ever under 200ug for L. Boomers I like to go 5 grams or more (I actually find small amount uncomfortable). I am not a big fan of mdma but I will occasionally eat some anyways. I have had little access to mescaline but also found a gram to be more pleasant than a half gram. But L is my favorite, she treats me well.
> 
> As for big amounts. Maybe two or three times a year. Anytime I trip and find it irrelevant I stop for a month or so. I will be attending an ayausca ceremony next month and have actually quit everything until then. Even cannabis. Weening myself of my beloved dark cup of coffee every morning. No more refined sugars. I intend to go into it with as clean of body and mind as I can.
> 
> I would hate for her to tell me I am a major pothead. I already knew that. Yesterday was 3 weeks no ganja for the first time in many years.


WoW... You have quite some magnitude. 5 children, a wife, the ability to with hold a job/career, and You still have time to do drugs like mdma "on the occasion" along with several psychedelic trips.

If I didn't know any better ... You must be Lord and Savior, Himself.

Listen to what You just said... For real... Re read it... You sound the headiest fucking Dad ever.
"Anything is possible."... right?


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 10, 2017)

DAYUM !!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

*



LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. - Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide.*


*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics*- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.
Its alot like 250 mics.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol. 4 kids. I grow herb and help farmers and a beekeeper. I make my scedule. Jobs and I do not get along well. I am a hard worker. Sometime for days on end. Then I can reward myself with vacations. I am not the lord. Just part of his creation. And yes, I am a heady dad. My kids are wonderful and some of the most loving and caring people I know. My wife is also amazing. We have now been together 19 years. A few rocky ones but we love each other more now than ever. 

I do credit my being able to be free very much to my psychedelic experiences. I refuse to be a sheep and find great joy in freeing sheep from their mental cage.


----------



## throwdo (Dec 10, 2017)

BBQ what is your biggest dose ? I'm thinking of getting 200 Aug tabs next time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> BBQ what is your biggest dose ? I'm thinking of getting 200 Aug tabs next time


Like what's the biggest dose I have ever taken in My life?
~ I took a solid 600 micrograms around 6 p.m. [with tolerance]
and then after the peak ended around 10 or 11 p.m. I took another 600+100 more mics.
Around 2 or 3 in the morning, I was communicating with people who were not there with Me at the time.
The visuals and experience is so profound. I dont know how else to explain it. I only remember bits and pieces because I was so far out there... and what I mean by so far out there, I mean I literally forgot I was keeping track of the trip. I was so immersed into the experience, it was like I wasn't even there.
I mean, I was there but I was so concentrated that I cannot tell if it was the acid that made Me forget or if it was the experience itself that made me so consciously unconscious. 

There have been other times that I have taken a solid 500 mics.
But I believe I have not experienced yet, what it is like to have a 800+ mic trip.
I have an idea what will happen from past 700+ mic trips, which is very few.

What about You, @throwdo ? Are You re upping Your supply before the New Year ?


----------



## throwdo (Dec 10, 2017)

Doutful but yea I wanted to Get some soon id like to get some jellys again those were cool but im wanting to try some other kinds beside needlepoint iv tried orange sunhine and family fluff I liked the sunshine better


----------



## throwdo (Dec 10, 2017)

600 Aug is a high dose


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

So much yummy


----------



## throwdo (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice are those zeldas? Who is that guy on those blotters


----------



## throwdo (Dec 10, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> So much yummy


Are those x pills


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 10, 2017)

Bob weir. That is all LSD


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Nice are those zeldas? Who is that guy on those blotters


Zelda Coins ?!?!?! 
WoW!!!!!!

That is Bobby from that one band... The Grateful Dead.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Are those x pills


OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 15, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> OH YEAH!!!!!


Nope


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2017)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Nope


Yup.

that HeatlessBBQ is quite the heady character.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2017)

Just picked up some flame.

200 ugs of LSD + 250 mgs of this stuff will keep Me in Heaven for 8 hours + after glow.


----------



## throwdo (Dec 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just picked up some flame.
> 
> 200 ugs of LSD + 250 mgs of this stuff will keep Me in Heaven for 8 hours + after glow.


Got your self some champagne it looks like candy fliping sounds fun


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 17, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Got your self some champagne it looks like candy fliping sounds fun


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## throwdo (Dec 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


Bbq I think we're gonna meat in the future we got stuff in common lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2017)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. - Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide.*


*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics;
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics*- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. 
Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*


*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. *Its alot like 250 mics.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2017)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. Legendary, impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Everything is in motion. Your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 18, 2017)

sing really load to make mushrooms grow massive fruits..


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 8, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just picked up some flame.
> 
> 200 ugs of LSD + 250 mgs of this stuff will keep Me in Heaven for 8 hours + after glow.


Don't mind my newb, but wtf is the substance In those rocks? Lsd crystals?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 8, 2018)

Buddy has access to vials of clean "best he has ever had" Lucy. Going for 400. What do you old heads Think?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2018)

Spot on note, good squire.
Clocks are on this one. 

Those rocks are crack good buddy. Nice solid rock hard crack.

Been hearing that liquid going around right now is from a Owsley vault, hand me down.
*The recipe runs deep.* The dark entities certainly will back off this batch, unless You disagree.

Looking forward to testing some out Myself.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 9, 2018)

So, are you assuming that this product was synthesized in the 60s and stored until now? 
From my readings about owsley, he was one of the first to mass produce the chemical. Ita been reported owsleys chemical was more speedy than the Sandoz government produced Lsd, it's even reported it lacked something psychedelic, less clarity. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So, are you assuming that this product was synthesized in the 60s and stored until now?
> From my readings about owsley, he was one of the first to mass produce the chemical. Ita been reported owsleys chemical was more speedy than the Sandoz government produced Lsd, it's even reported it lacked something psychedelic, less clarity.
> What are your thoughts?


No, I am not assuming. This batch of liquid was "synthesized" back in the late 70s/early 80s.
This new batch of liquid out now has literally been taken out of a storage area for current use.
Have You ever heard of "straight out of the vault"?

Owsley and His crew literally made several of these 'time capsules', over many years.

You sound like You have been watching too many youtube videos and not listening to enough of the real members of Our so called "cult" as You like to call it in Your own personal life, @SensiPuff.
Since You have such a big mouth in that realm, I suggest seeking out some real dead heads and having a real conversation with them instead of "assuming" You know everything about OUR family.

LSD... Speedy?! LMAO!!!! You really have no idea what You are talking about.

For real, Sensipuff... You need to get out more and get aquatinted with the truth.
Because You ain't gunna find any real information on the subject by spending time hiding behind a computer / cell phone screen. Because You may just be getting a lot of misguided information.

The force is strong with this BBQ.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 9, 2018)

Damn bbq, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way. I didn't mean to come off as a dumbass with a shithead attitude. My lack of knowledge on the subject is no secret. I ask questions because I have no clue. 
I live in the middle of bumfuck no where. The spread of information and drugs is slowed. 
I didn't know about the owsley vaults until you mentioned it. So i resereached it on Google and asked some questions that I developed after reading an article from google. Perhaps it was pure bullshit. I've only done acid once and it was pretty weak. Got a few friends big into it and he gifted me two tabs of the same substance I was speaking of (400 dollar vials) 
I'm ready to open my mind to some good Lucy. I'm not here to brag or sound cool, was just wondering what you old heads thought, cause in my area there ain't many of those old heads to talk to about it. 
That's another reason I was interested in a vial or half vial, for keepsake because it's so hard to come across for me. 
You can laugh at me all you want, but I'm here with good vibes brotha. 
Thanks for the info. I love the idea of these time capsules out of the vault. Don't take offense to my ignorance


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> cause in my area there ain't many of those old heads to talk to about it.


Then We are doing a good job.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> sing really load to make mushrooms grow massive fruits..


Singing really loud into someone's ear on a cocaine binge is always a good idea.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 11, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Singing really loud into someone's ear on a cocaine binge is always a good idea.


I'm no lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2018)

This video is quite out of context and honestly the way it says...
Stupid.

I have to let You know, Terence McKenna was an insane maniac that had too much to say.
Most of what He has to offer is bewildering most of the public through UFOs crash landing from Mars. 

Are You a fan of the Area 51 conspiracy and the megalord junction of alpha 7?


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

I like the message. We are all insane maniacs, only some of us figured it out by now.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> I like the message. We are all insane maniacs, only some of us figured it out by now.


Yup completely crazy with out a dout


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2018)

throwdo said:


> Yup completely crazy with out a dout


Mate, You are making Me want an exquisite lasagna from a truly pleasant Italian restaurant.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2018)

IF YOU FOLLOW THIS THREAD.
YOU ALL HAVE BEEN GETTING FUCKED WITH AND TRICKED. JUST LIKE ME.

I QUIT. I CANT DO THIS ANYMORE

IM NOT GOING TO DO THIS ANYMORE.
I WILL STILL EAT LSD BUT I AM DONE PROMOTING IT.
AND IF I DO IT AGAIN IT'S BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR MONTHS/YEARS.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2018)

MASS MANIPULATION BY MY FAMILY


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 13, 2018)

Explain...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 250 mics.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. ~ Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid"
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc.
Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory, Its a lot like 250 mics. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2018)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. Legendary, impossible, breath taking things will always happen at this dose. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Everything is in motion. Your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Intense euphoria. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## throwdo (Jan 14, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> MASS MANIPULATION BY MY FAMILY


Brainwashed to spread the love lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2018)

throwdo said:


> Brainwashed to spread the love lol







Age of Aquarius


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2018)

Well hither another simple agenda... 
To all attending Our spectacular concept and fellowship of ideals...

Y'ell have not depleted an adequate measure.

"Is everybody in? The ceremony is about to begin!!!"


----------



## throwdo (Jan 18, 2018)

Wish i had some L been awhile it will find me when its time i could get some but i fill it will come to me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 19, 2018)

throwdo said:


> Wish i had some L been awhile it will find me when its time i could get some but i fill it will come to me


Do tell when You do...

@throwdo , dismissing the www dispatching of lsd tablets, are We?
Going beyond cryptocurrency, crony?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2018)

Lol bbq you never no what throwdos gunna do


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2018)

throwdo said:


> Lol bbq you never no what throwdos gunna do


Ye nevermore, see where ye blinkered, @throwdo .


----------



## throwdo (Jan 23, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Ye nevermore, see where ye blinkered, @throwdo .


Just going were the windblows my friend taking days as they come


----------



## 420BongRips (Jan 24, 2018)

I love the organic stuff, hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, a lot milder but more theraputic. We have those on our website and a bunch of other party stuff haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 24, 2018)

420BongRips said:


> I love the organic stuff, hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, a lot milder but more theraputic. We have those on our website and a bunch of other party stuff haha


"more theraputic" ... Tosh.
What a load.

Why dontcha take a mickey of lucy and see it's true colours?

HBWS are a bunch of bullocks.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 24, 2018)

@420BongRips , thanks anyway, mate.


----------



## 420BongRips (Jan 24, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @420BongRips , thanks anyway, mate.


I do from time to time but I like the HBWRs when I go to work


----------



## Ryhet (Jan 29, 2018)

Respect Hoffman!!! The Niacin is tone down the LSD's effect.

Niacin:

1) As mentioned above, the more ill you are, the more niacin you can hold without flushing. In other words, if you need it, you physiologically soak up a lot of niacin. Where does it all go? Well, a good bit of it goes into making nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide, or NAD. NAD is just about the most important coenzyme in your body. It is made from niacin, as its name implies.

2) Niacin is also works in your body as an antihistamine. Many persons showing psychotic behavior suffer from cerebral allergies. They need more niacin in order to cope with eating inappropriate foods. They also need to stop eating those inappropriate foods, chief among which are the ones they may crave the most: junk food and sugar.

3) There is a chemical found in quantity in the bodies of schizophrenic persons. It is an indole called adrenochrome. Adrenochrome (which is oxidized adrenalin) has an almost LSD-like effect on the body. That might well explain their behavior. Niacin serves to reduce the body’s production of this toxic material.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 29, 2018)

Ryhet said:


> Respect Hoffman!!! The Niacin is tone down the LSD's effect.
> 
> Niacin:
> 
> ...


I'm schizophrenic, where exactly can I get niacin?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2018)

@Ryhet , get out of here with that hard cheese.

Spending too much time in front of the idiot box
or gone misleading the world, have We?


----------



## Ryhet (Jan 30, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I'm schizophrenic, where exactly can I get niacin?


Drink energy drink.Scizofrenia is not a real desease dont worry.The whole is mental balance,and transformation, but somebody give it a name.Like when the man transforms into a bloodwolf, and somebody take a photo of the helf transformed man and sad he is schizophren.


----------



## Ryhet (Jan 30, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @Ryhet , get out of here with that hard cheese.
> 
> Spending too much time in front of the idiot box
> or gone misleading the world, have We?


HAHA i m not stay too much in the front of the box.The niacin is only an information, i not suggaest it in a trip only if you want to came down from the trip.The world is not misleadable if you not segment of the world you misleadable.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 30, 2018)

Ryhet said:


> Drink energy drink.Scizofrenia is not a real desease dont worry.The whole is mental balance,and transformation, but somebody give it a name.Like when the man transforms into a bloodwolf, and somebody take a photo of the helf transformed man and sad he is schizophren.


Ok I am now going to dismiss everything you say and recommend you see a psychiatrist what the hell are you smoking man lol!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2018)

*




*
*LSD Effects in Micrograms*
*Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 250 mics.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Set = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE. ~ Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. Microdosing and tripping are very much a different thing. It is wise to consider all of this before dropping.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid"
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc.
Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. 
~ *Effects last 8+ hours ~*

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory, Its a lot like 250 mics. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2018)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Quite an ass-kicking of a dose. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 1, 2018)

Not sure on the hoagies in the States but a mate just brought over some WoW over seas.

Said He got it from some long haired fellow and a beard at a bar in Maine.
Me Mate ended up eating only 2 bloody units and went *completely bonkers*.

Says He got "dimethyltryptamine-like visuals", communicated with the extra terrestrials, and astral projected at the peak of His experience that lasted at least 5-6 hours. and on the come down lasting another 6-7 hours.

Anyone else got word on the boat about these floating around?
Approximately 400+ mics a square.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 8, 2018)

Feeling a tizz Today, pudd mutten waters.


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 18, 2018)

sup yall tryna get more acid just ate my last doses last night


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 18, 2018)

Buddies', off His wanker taking a full 350; Tonight.

Hard on report Tomorrow for Yas.


----------



## tooktoomuch (Feb 18, 2018)

Triangles and intersecting circles and astral colours on reverse. Extra large blotters, half does me fine for social interaction. But then after all, I am a banana, that took too much...so I'm not certain of the mics


----------



## tooktoomuch (Feb 19, 2018)

If I wasn't a banana I would invent a drug that combined the best of LSD and MDMA into one wonder fuck of a pill. That would be great.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2018)

So the mate wound up having a good ol' blast.

Says He found that 350 mics is quite the time. Says the onset reminded Him of that American film Speed Racer or like an edited image with extra colouree brilliance and vibrancy.
At the peak He found Himself emerged with the laughys and recollection of His past remembrance of suppressed times that buried deep within His loins. He described coloures and forms all over. He even had a visual/s that He wishes to not name. Says "love is all", however veritable and honest, He attested.
"You get what You give"

Went deep into His brain and picked it apart. Suggesting doing more or less next time.
The main thing is the mass coloure patterning and spandrels all over artifacts.
"They are beauty!", He described.

Sonic wave themes and "The Rippling Effect".
Touching or throwing an object would leave radiant traces of wakes and flows.
By surprise noticed He could be left stargazing into the ground.
Every constellation would be there in an instant.

"Brilliant!" He said. "Bloody Brilliant!"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 25, 2018)

found some back in the game y'all about to drop 500 mcg/s


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 26, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> found some back in the game y'all about to drop 500 mcg/s


How'd that go, mate?


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 28, 2018)

lost my head at first and homie on the front talked me through it
spent a lot of time smoking and drinking yuengling


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 28, 2018)

i was tripping fierce but forgot most of the trip


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> lost my head at first and homie on the front talked me through it
> spent a lot of time smoking and drinking yuengling


Was it the reefer that got Yourself into a tizzLe, @WildCard008?

Pardon Myself, took 500 mics?


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 1, 2018)

before i go out i remember the weed set it off but the alcohol helped get rid of it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 1, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> before i go out i remember the weed set it off but the alcohol helped get rid of it


Recent studies however show that marijuana does bring on an LSD trip.

People have been reported going bonkers smoking on acid, especially with no tolerance to marijuana.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 2, 2018)

Sole individuals have elucidated the spiritual nature of cannabis era after era after era. Exclusively mixed with other psychoactive plants such as LSD and psilocybin mushrooms.

Not certainly too sure of why people may bang wild when they go green while tripping...
The only guess is that it has to do with clairvoyance, the spirit realm, and ESP type phenomena.


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 2, 2018)

quite interesting im not sure of this type of stuff im not vrey spiritual


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 2, 2018)

i dont really feeling like tripping anymore


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 2, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 250 mics.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
*
*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *The data within this thread was recorded with NO TOLERANCE.** ~ Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. Microdosing and tripping are very much a different thing. Also smoking / eating cannabis will greatly increase LSD effects so much it becomes ineffable. It is wise to consider all of this before dropping Lysergic-'acid'-Diethylamide.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid"
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping.* Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.*

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. 
A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. "When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar." Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
~ *Effects last 8+ hours ~*

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Visual field starts to fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 2, 2018)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.)
Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses (i.e. smelling or hearing colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Quite an ass-kicking of a dose. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 15, 2018)

yo bqq where do y'all find this information man and how do y'all know how much y'all are taking?


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 15, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
> There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.)
> Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.
> 
> ...


Ayahuasca trips in rituals with the indians can be like over 1000 mics I heard

They change you, but be noted this is for those that need that change... Like go live with indians 6 months for a spiritual healing thing...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 17, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bqq where do y'all find this information man and how do y'all know how much y'all are taking?


Found it floatin' around the webs.

And to answer Your second question... Judgement and experience.
Trials and Tribulations fancy familiar to You?




Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Ayahuasca trips in rituals with the indians can be like over 1000 mics I heard
> 
> They change you, but be noted this is for those that need that change... Like go live with indians 6 months for a spiritual healing thing...


Reaching the astral levels is a shaman's duty.

Ayahuasca ceremonies are known for Their rituals, in high percentages.
Cultures from all over the world sport this psychedelic respect for Their Mother Earth.

5+ grams of Psilocybe mushroom trips can resemble a 1,000 mic or more acid trip.
Depending on how You control Your set and setting.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 17, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Found it floatin' around the webs.
> 
> And to answer Your second question... Judgement and experience.
> Trials and Tribulations fancy familiar to You?
> ...


5+ gs? I don’t know what kind of acid you get but when I too 400ug it was definitely way stronger the 5gs....shrooms are inherently more visual then lsd but as far as level of tripping I would say 400ug is prolly closer to 8ish gs of boomers


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 19, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> 5+ gs? I don’t know what kind of acid you get but when I too 400ug it was definitely way stronger the 5gs....shrooms are inherently more visual then lsd but as far as level of tripping I would say 400ug is prolly closer to 8ish gs of boomers


Contradictoires... 

400 mics of LSD is much like 1.75 - 3.5 grams boomies; tops.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 20, 2018)

No way dude...you must get some weak acid..or insaiy strong boomers...never done 1000ug acid but I would imagine it being in the neighborhood of like 1/2oz of shrooms, which I have done...that being said smoking a fat bowl of dmt while tripping on shrooms is unlike anything els


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 21, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> No way dude...you must get some weak acid..or insaiy strong boomers...never done 1000ug acid but I would imagine it being in the neighborhood of like 1/2oz of shrooms, which I have done...that being said smoking a fat bowl of dmt while tripping on shrooms is unlike anything els


The most extraordinary / potent psilocybin experiences are often recently harvested.
Some will go around and lose Their potency from light, oxygen, and heat.
Psilocybe cubensis are notorious for losing potency in less than a month after harvest.

60 mics ~ Similar but last longer than a gram of 'shrooms.
110 mics ~ A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.
400 mics ~ 1.75 - 3.5 grams of psilocybe cubensis {golden teachers}
750 mics ~ 5 grams of boomers. Psychedelic "mind manifesting" plateau 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[this higher the dose, the more You will realize how different mushrooms are to LSD.]

All though comparable [LSD to psilocybin], not exactly the same.
The higher dose You take of LSD will show You how different LSD is compared to mushrooms.
Sure, there are similar traits but the visuals and headspace is much, much different.

Eating an eighter [3.5grams] of freshly picked and dried mushies will definitely get You a different high than 400 micrograms of LSD. LSD is a very introspective substance, however psilocybin can compared to LSD. 400+ mics of LSD will always be an exhausting trip. And eating an eighter of boomies will be just as exhausting [that is depending on what spiritual work needs to be done]. ~ 400 mics will always present One with seeing the matrix, fractalized visual field. Mushrooms will give a similar visual effect but no where near the same. There is a certain plateau and dosage ratio. 500 - 750 mics of acid is getting a little close.
Like smoking dmt but longer.
Can be one of the most spectacular / wildest experiences ever, if You play Your cards right.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 21, 2018)

High doses of mushrooms leave the Tripper bewildered with the thoughts They have and experience.
High doses of LSD leave the Tripper bewildered with what They see and experience.


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 24, 2018)

*clears throat*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> *clears throat*


What is it, mate?

Will it be of necessary to report Me to the authorities on this one, yeah?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2018)

*Tolerance Update:*
Assuming as some of You may now know after past boards...
*There be about 200+ microgram DOSES spotted around right now!*
The LSD around Today is much different than the LSD going around in 2011 [when this thread was written]. LSD's purity AND potency are a very real deal. [ there is a difference . 2011 is the year this thread was created. ] Purity means the quality / crystal. Potency means how much is laid onto a square piece of paper or measured out in liquid. Standard doses of LSD are much more potent and pure the year 2017 compared to years prior... Acid hasn't been this strong since the GD stopped touring through since the 90s. 
Especially in the 70s and early 80s. That stuff was wicked intense.

So like stated in the first page's posts....
*LSD and Magic Mushies's tolerance lasts 2-3 days at tripping doses.*
Mushies are notorious for this tolerance affect/effect.
However possible, and safe to Lucy every single day [in lower doses]... However, after increasing the dosage over a drop or two [tripping, NOT microdosing], every day lad... You very well could end up in a twist.

Recently, I have successfully microdosed LSD every winking day for a month [25-75 mics a day-NO MORE] 
[ 25-30 days ] Some days [3-5 days out of the 25-30] were "tripping" days, I guess You could say... [100-200 mics]. the rest of the days were microdose days [25-75 mics]. All it can witherswow, if You have the acid floating around TODAY, You can get high on LSD EVERY SINGLE DAY with it. This LSD is that pure AND potent compared to the acid in 2011.... Trust Me.

However, if wanting to *trip* every day [ 250+micrograms ] BLESS YOU. ^This can be very dangerous to You, Your mental health, and even physical health. I don't even think Your body, brain, and even the molecule itself will let You do that. *Please Be Careful ! ! !*

*I've gotten a bit agitated and annoyed at the tinniest, of tiniest of things when eating 1-3 squares of LSD every day. This got Me into grip of stroking bullocks with the police forces. An LSD hangover can be very well if Using in higher doses every single day. Especially mixed with cannabis. I assume this is due to LSD lowering serotonin levels.*

*I wish YOU ALL wisdom and mindfulness throughout YOUR LSD journeys. *
If YOU have any questions , I have an open PM box.* much love and peace, mates.*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 25, 2018)

I don’t know what kinda lsd n booms you do, but your dosages are way off ....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 25, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don’t know what kinda lsd n booms you do, but your dosages are way off ....


There are not of Mine.


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 27, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What is it, mate?
> 
> Will it be of necessary to report Me to the authorities on this one, yeah?


keep it closed Q


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 28, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> keep it closed Q


Rubbish.

Orally active THC and LSD with a hint of smoke.


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 28, 2018)

no for real


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 28, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> no for real


Spawny clever. 

The energy's motion.


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 5, 2018)

just got off probation


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 5, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 250 mics.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *~ THIS THREAD WAS RECORDED WITH NO TOLERANCE. Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. Microdosing and tripping are very much a different thing. Also smoking / eating cannabis will greatly increase LSD effects and duration so much that it becomes ineffable. It is wise to consider all of this before dropping Lysergic-'acid'-Diethylamide. A lot of Needlepoint and White Fluff crystals going around now. Paper and Liquid.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.
Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid"
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping.*Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.*

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. "When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar." Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
~ *Effects last 8+ hours ~*

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Visual field starts to fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. A lot like 1.75 - 3.5 grams of dried psilocybe cubensis mushies.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 5, 2018)

*400 mics*- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.)
Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc. Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses (i.e. smelling or hearing colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek [visionaries] will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Quite an ass-kicking of a dose. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice posts. Good to see You still around here


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 14, 2018)

Kinda wierd experience, and sorry if this ain't the place for it, I had an insanely realistic dream several months before trying lsd the first time, like some kind of third person viewpoint maybe considered out of body just because I guess I was the camera seeing what was happening to myself. Fast forward I pop a tab and dude hands me 3 more when I say nothing really happening, for whatever reason there was some miscommunication and I took all 3, these were 150 ug each so 600ug first trip, long story short ends up a bad trip with me being hospitalized, now the strange part, after it wears off enough to where I can think clearly, I realised I'm in the hospital room from my dream cuffed to the bed, same doctors and nurses, same room layout. The dream was strange because it was so clear and I didn't forget any details. I knew what they were all going to say because I had already seen it happen, everything was word for word, all their questions and what they said to each other. No idea what the right question or answer is but I'm left wondering why did I see all that almost 4 months before tripping. Sorry for the length but I figured this might be a worthy story.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 17, 2018)

Skuxx said:


> Nice posts. Good to see You still around here


Glad to still sees You still in the boardroom.




Randomestguy said:


> Kinda wierd experience, and sorry if this ain't the place for it, I had an insanely realistic dream several months before trying lsd the first time, like some kind of third person viewpoint maybe considered out of body just because I guess I was the camera seeing what was happening to myself. Fast forward I pop a tab and dude hands me 3 more when I say nothing really happening, for whatever reason there was some miscommunication and I took all 3, these were 150 ug each so 600ug first trip, long story short ends up a bad trip with me being hospitalized, now the strange part, after it wears off enough to where I can think clearly, I realised I'm in the hospital room from my dream cuffed to the bed, same doctors and nurses, same room layout. The dream was strange because it was so clear and I didn't forget any details. I knew what they were all going to say because I had already seen it happen, everything was word for word, all their questions and what they said to each other. No idea what the right question or answer is but I'm left wondering why did I see all that almost 4 months before tripping. Sorry for the length but I figured this might be a worthy story.


Very worthy, indeed.

LSD and dreams always have a unique and meaningful synchronicity to Their synergy.

Lotses of people wonder if LSD can aid You into seeing Your' own destiny.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 17, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Glad to still sees You still in the boardroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tru, to add on that, I think it's like a catalyst that broadens your scope to more dimensions which in turn makes time more tangible so you stop seeing the now, and start seeing everything. At least attempting to word such a broad subject, I barely remember that trip but the bits and pieces hot damn.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 21, 2018)

Heatless heatless heatless! What's up brother


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2018)

mikek420 said:


> Heatless heatless heatless! What's up brother


Fancy seeing You again, @mikek420.
Been missing You around these boards.

Where've the travels brought You thus far?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 22, 2018)

Im writing a book about psychedelic experiences. I remember some of your posts I'm going to encorporate or quote, I'll let you know when I make it around to that part.

I think mescaline may be my absolute most favorite thing of all time! Sometimes I get psychedelic experiences and visuals on weed. A few times, as in maybe two days maaaaaaaaybe three since my trip, you know the one I mean, I've not seen little red and blue and green etc squiggles when my eyes are closed. Sometimes I get really spacy like I'm focused 100000 miles away.

Started a new job tho might start traveling around again. I really want to go to some fests


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2018)

mikek420 said:


> Im writing a book about psychedelic experiences. I remember some of your posts I'm going to encorporate or quote, I'll let you know when I make it around to that part.
> 
> I think mescaline may be my absolute most favorite thing of all time! Sometimes I get psychedelic experiences and visuals on weed. A few times, as in maybe two days maaaaaaaaybe three since my trip, you know the one I mean, I've not seen little red and blue and green etc squiggles when my eyes are closed. Sometimes I get really spacy like I'm focused 100000 miles away.
> 
> Started a new job tho might start traveling around again. I really want to go to some fests


Have any reports on those mescaline trips?

I really would like to see more of Your documentation on these experiences.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 6, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Tru, to add on that, I think it's like a catalyst that broadens your scope to more dimensions which in turn makes time more tangible so you stop seeing the now, and start seeing everything. At least attempting to word such a broad subject, I barely remember that trip but the bits and pieces hot damn.









~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~

*Past - Present - Future*
The keys to the gateway of consciousness.

DMT always gives that short time burst of LOADS of information.
Trying to remember that much valuable information at once can be overwhelming.

Perhaps this is why We do not remember Our trips in full, most of the time?

Ever gone into a K . - hole? You'll remember all of this stuff.
But when You get out of the k - hole... it's just a memory.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 10, 2018)

yo bbq just picked up my spring doses for the summer whats going around right now? have you heard of those gamma goblins?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq just picked up my spring doses for the summer whats going around right now? have you heard of those gamma goblins?


Not sure about the gammas.

What did You end up getting?


----------



## WildCard008 (May 19, 2018)

i ate 1 and a half tabs the other day and its killer stuff i was up all night watching game night and the house smoked a whole eighth and had to deal with the neighbors doing normal things while on acid is a trip


----------



## WildCard008 (May 19, 2018)

im looking for some mushrooms i really got into the feeling of tripping and want more whats the difference between mushrooms and acid? i know someone who can get mushrooms for $10 a gram is that a good deal?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> im looking for some mushrooms i really got into the feeling of tripping and want more whats the difference between mushrooms and acid? i know someone who can get mushrooms for $10 a gram is that a good deal?


I know a bloak in Ireland who sells eighths for 20 euros.

$10 a gram is a much. Better deals for quantity?


----------



## WildCard008 (May 19, 2018)

it is? how much is 20 euros in american dollars? and would a gram be enough for someone who has never done mushrooms?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> it is? how much is 20 euros in american dollars? and would a gram be enough for someone who has never done mushrooms?


It is standard for a first time mushy trip to be around half an eighth to a full eighth.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

Just buy a half ounce and experiment with the dosage, @WildCard008


----------



## WildCard008 (May 19, 2018)

he does say it gets cheaper the more you buy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 250 mics.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

*THIS THREAD WAS RECORDED WITH NO TOLERANCE. *
~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting"means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole trip. *~ Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. Microdosing and tripping are very much a different thing. Also smoking / eating cannabis will greatly increase LSD effects and duration so much that it becomes ineffable. It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.
Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid"
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping.*Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.*

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. "When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar." Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
~ *Effects last 8+ hours ~*

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Visual field starts to fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2018)

*400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.). Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc. Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses (i.e. smelling or hearing colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek [visionaries] will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Total loss of reality. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2018)

*5 ugs - 45 ugs - Microdose threshold. ~ *Exhilarating, hopeful butterflies and eager Beavers. Visuals gently appear and flutter. Weird brain feelings. Significant / refreshing synchronicities. _*Manifest YOUR dreams.*_ Meaningful / important Family moments. Medium rare; exciting and charged occasions. Passionate / Uncomfortable, cramping lifestyle / job changes / placements. Relationship / career / Lifestyle interference / repairs. Calm findings, reasons for purpose, and point of being. Moderate - Extreme metaphysical and spiritual attraction / interests. Wicked and waggish hairstyles / wardrobe. Appreciation and production for life. Need / want to enrich and adorn "Set and Setting" with colors, candles, torches, tapestries, rugs, smells...etc. Individual / group / architectural improvements. Monumental ideas and novel productions. Slight mucus production / jaw clenching / eye dilation. Daydreaming elation stations. Music / artwork acknowledgment and admiration. Amplified bass dropping, electric UM beatjams. Cliffhanger follow ups, extensions, and protractions *[post heavy trip curiosity/ideas]*._ Hedonism hang overs and headaches [overly moderate use]. _Visuals, effects, and levels increase, open and closed eye _after_ consecutive drops. *~ Effects last about 6-8 hours. ~ Level 1 - 2 ~*


----------



## Moldy (Aug 1, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.). Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous.
> 
> *500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
> Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc. Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences.
> ...


How many mics before you puke blood? STP 4/way tab - 1966 3 days of hell...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2018)

Moldy said:


> How many mics before you puke blood? STP 4/way tab - 1966 3 days of hell...


STP is not pure LSD-25. 

I have no research on the matter.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2018)

A bloak visit Me and says US has a lot of bunk test chemicals floating around being sold as LSD. 

Yood have to be a fooking idiot to purchase this crap and an even bigger dumbarse selling STP DOM.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 7, 2018)

If One may desire to follow through with Their 'fancies' with LSD...
It is wise to be attentive to Their intentions, dosage, and appreciably slogging for it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm not some neuroscientist with a fancy degree but if I didn't know any better... I think We may be starting Our LSD journeys a little too fast . . .
*No wonder people are freaking out ! ! !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 16, 2018)

*UPDATE:*
LSD should not be taken more than 3 - 4 times a week.
I know people who have successfully tripped off the same batch of acid the next day after tripping.
You _do_ have to take more but it isn't much {75ugs - 100 ugs}.

Example: If One were to administer 150 ugs of LSD with no tolerance and wanted to trip again with the same effects the next day, They are going to have to take 225 ugs - 250 ugs to get the same effects.

*LSD's tolerance only takes 2-3 days to recalibrate. [same with psilocybin.]*
Psilocybin is notorious for this tolerance pause. If One were to administer 2.5 grams of dried psilocybin cubensis with no tolerance and wanted to trip the same effects again the next day. You are going to have to down at least 5+ grams.

HOWEVER!
MDMA, psilocybe mushrooms, DMT, and LSD's cross tolerance can over lap and cause a potent batch of either LSD or MDMA to not work at all. Even at high doses.

One night this bloak ate a grip of molly, stayed up all night and ate a fat 5 strip and barley tripped at all. He dropped the L like 14 hours after rolling at the club all night.

If you plan on mixing any psychedelic with MDMA or with *any* drug at that matter. The user needs to realize that there ALWAYS is going to be a cross tolerance... No matter what. 
This can be extremely dangerous, in so many different ways.
Usually when other drugs are added to the mix, the desired effect/s from the substance will not be achieved due to an over lap of neurotransmitters / endorphins / chemicals.
This can cause a plethora of unwanted side effects.

LSD is _not_ like a bag of weed. "There is no such thing as smoking too much weed."
On the contrary, there is such a thing as too much LSD.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 26, 2018)

> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-much-acid-should-i-take-lsd-dosage-are-you-taking-too-much.931009/


Have You read this yet? ^

It has been validated that strong doses of ANY psychedelic will cause fear.
However... experience and tolerance makes the experience/s much more tolerable.
If One is wanting to journey into Their psyche through psychoactive substances... Take it rather slow.
Dosing Your dosages lower than normal is wise; and if it’s not enough...
...Take another low dose.

Remember... You cannot untake what You already took...
... But You can always take more.

~BBQ


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 31, 2018)

BBQ!!!!

im thinking about taking 350 micrograms, how many tabs is that?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 1, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> BBQ!!!!
> 
> im thinking about taking 350 micrograms, how many tabs is that?


Unlikely that We have the same batch but 
350 micrograms of LSD could potentially be on 1 - 3½ a hits of LSD.
Depending on Your distributer.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 3, 2018)

Just had a Mate report back to Me that 3 hits of LSD can get One to a 1,200 microgram trip that lasts 12+ hours. The peak is going to be 5-6 hours.

Will be updating dosage information soon
*Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 400 mics.*


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 4, 2018)

Was gifted a strip recently. Haven’t tripped on L in close to two years. It’s very potent and very clean. Have been eating less than I normally would, just a couple slivers compared to a full square. Kicked in close to 90 minutes on a full stomach and was teasing me a bit with a very nice body buzz. I was tripping balls 2hrs later. Very comfortable and mentally stimulating trip. Listened to JGB for hours on the porch once it got dark and looked up into the stars. Felt very connected to other people through out the trip and a strong “glowing effect” the day after which I woke up feeling refreshed and like my brain had taken a bath.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2018)

Iriemedicine said:


> Was gifted a strip recently. Haven’t tripped on L in close to two years. It’s very potent and very clean. Have been eating less than I normally would, just a couple slivers compared to a full square. Kicked in close to 90 minutes on a full stomach and was teasing me a bit with a very nice body buzz. I was tripping balls 2hrs later. Very comfortable and mentally stimulating trip. Listened to JGB for hours on the porch once it got dark and looked up into the stars. Felt very connected to other people through out the trip and a strong “glowing effect” the day after which I woke up feeling refreshed and like my brain had taken a bath.


Rather exciting news, right here.

It sounds like this experience You had was less than 150 micrograms, yes?


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 4, 2018)

im not sure if that was 350 one tab got me seein designs and colors everywhere


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just had a Mate report back to Me that 3 hits of LSD can get One to a 1,200 microgram trip that lasts 12+ hours. The peak is going to be 5-6 hours.
> 
> Will be updating dosage information soon
> *Today [ 2018 ], most doses are 100 - 400 mics.*


I think your original chart is bang on heatless I've done CID as recently as last December 2 hits and it was no where near a 1200 mic trip.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> im not sure if that was 350 one tab got me seein designs and colors everywhere


Who knows, Mate?
"Do You fancy LSD often?



New Age United said:


> I think your original chart is bang on heatless I've done CID as recently as last December 2 hits and it was no where near a 1200 mic trip.


"Bang on". Not sure where You are abouts but
You Americans just spit out words to justify what's on Your mind, at the time.

Sorry Mate, but word around the global network that links information; there are very potent hits of LSD floating around the world right now. 2 hits can get you to 720 microgram trips these days.


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 5, 2018)

that was like my 4 hard trip on cid guys


----------



## WildCard008 (Sep 5, 2018)

lasted for 10 hours


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2018)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], doses can be up to 100 - 400 mics per dose.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
*Setting* = Who You are with, the environment, atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place

*THIS THREAD WAS RECORDED WITH NO TOLERANCE. *
~ Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. "Set and Setting"means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust _for the entire trip_. *~ Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. Microdosing and tripping are very much a different thing. Also smoking / eating cannabis will greatly increase LSD effects and duration so much that it becomes ineffable. It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*

thank you to Justice_Fish on shroomery for the information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria, mood lift, and body high. Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid".
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent.
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- energy / focus boost:
obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Slow come up. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. *Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.*

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. "When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar." Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
~ *Effects last 8+ hours ~*

*300 mics*- some report crossing into the time-space continuum. your getting into heavy territory. Visual field starts to fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2018)

*400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.). Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movements start to become difficult and disorienting. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous.

*500 mics*- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc. Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Superficial, digitally animated visuals [Closed and Open Eye]. X - ray vision. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. intense trails and after imaging. Blending of the senses (i.e. smelling or hearing colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1,000 mics*- Some people will never go this high. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Total loss of reality. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone. Body movement are difficult and disorienting.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Who knows, Mate?
> "Do You fancy LSD often?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it has anything to do with being American, we all speak our minds that's just human nature. I'm sure there are 400 mic hits and I'm sure there always has been, just not your avg hit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> that was like my 4 hard trip on cid guys


Congratulations, Mate!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 9, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with being American, we all speak our minds that's just human nature. I'm sure there are 400 mic hits and I'm sure there always has been, just not your avg hit.


It very well could, Rozzer.

Curious; many reports all over the world wide web describe two hundred not even being a whole dosage. This has been known for a decade or two, Mate. Four hundred on one dosage unit really is not an average hit of WoW LSD-25.

Always has been?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 9, 2018)

*Bump*


----------



## New Age United (Sep 9, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> It very well could, Rozzer.


Why do you see the spec that is in your brothers eye but do not notice the log that is in your own eye


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Why do you see the spec that is in your brothers eye but do not notice the log that is in your own eye


Ahhh; the Christianity approach.

Look Mate, I'm not one for dogma; nor fancy it at all.
Being able to look Oneself in the mirror is a mighty, fine trait.
But when One starts chanting phrases that make You look like the typical American; 
that's when I begin to tune out.

Good day.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 10, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Ahhh; the Christianity approach.
> 
> Look Mate, I'm not one for dogma; nor fancy it at all.
> Being able to look Oneself in the mirror is a mighty, fine trait.
> ...


So in other words I'm supposed to watch what I say, and give a fuck whether you're gonna be an ignorant jackckass or not? Right that'll be the day.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 10, 2018)

*Microdose Section (Level 1 Threshold) - can be achieved with common amounts of cannabis, low doses of LSD and psilocybin, and low - small amounts of MDMA [60 mgs].*

*25 ugs  ~ *Visual experiences are very mild and some people may not even see visuals.
*
30 ugs - *[Helps / aids in getting a job done quicker]* ~* Meaningful, harmonic, expanding thoughts. Visuals / effects become more pronounced with cannabis. This is kind of like smoking a high end sativa but with no tolerance to the ganja. If You are a chronic weed smoker than You can handle this dosage of LSD.
*
40 ugs* *~* Interesting, come up effects. Soothing but mellow therapeutic, psychological reflection. Sensual Enhancement. Amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated. feelings are deeper. etc]. If You want stronger visuals, You gotta take a higher dosage.
*- [Level 2 with cannabis or other psychedelics]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> So in other words I'm supposed to watch what I say, and give a fuck whether you're gonna be an ignorant jackckass or not? Right that'll be the day.


Whether I am an ignorant jackass or not will not justify the means of what You say.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 12, 2018)

Been on a bit of a browse and found some moving images that could replicate LSD's closed eye visuals.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 16, 2018)

*Tolerance Update:*
Assuming as some of You may now know after past boards...
The LSD around Today is much different than the LSD going around in 2011
[when this thread was started/written].

LSD's purity AND potency are a very real deal. Purity means the quality / crystal. Potency means how much is laid onto a square piece of paper or measured out in liquid form. Standard doses of LSD-25 are much more potent and pure in 2017 compared to years prior... Acid hasn't been this strong since the GD stopped touring through since the 90s. Especially in the 70s and early 80s.
That stuff was wicked intense. [400+ mcgs]

Now there are more modified doses of LSD that are 150 ugs.
Which is almost twice the amount of 60 microgram dosages back in 2011.

Recently, research has been made up about microdosing LSD.
[25-75 mics a day] [ 25-30 days ]
Some days [3-5 days out of the 25-30] were "tripping" days, at doses of 100-200 mcgs. The rest of the days were microdose days [25-75 mics]. Doing this is not suggested.
If You have the acid floating around TODAY, You can get high on LSD EVERY SINGLE DAY with it. This LSD is that pure AND potent compared to the acid in 2011.

If wanting to *trip* every day [ 250+micrograms ] or *microdose* every day [ 20-45 ugs ]... This can be very dangerous to You, the people around You, Your mental health, and even physical health. I don't even think Your body, brain, and even the molecule itself will let You do that.
*Especially mixed with cannabis and/or other drugs / alcohol. 
I assume this is due to LSD/ drugs lowering serotonin levels.*


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 17, 2018)

The most potent L I have ever had was in liquid form. A tiny drop was imho equal to 4-5 quarter inch x quarter inch white on white unperferated blotters or maybe more. I have used lsd between 100-200 times over the past 5-10 years or so. Spent a lot of time going to music festivals and concerts around the US and have taken it in many different settings with many vastly different experiences.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

Anyone ever see micro-dots around anymore? Yellow micro-dots were some of the cleanest most visual LSD I have ever tried.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

Haven't dosed in years. All the good acid came to a stop there when the labs in Kansas were shut down. (Everyone was taking LSA being sold as LSD after that) Glad to hear it is back again. The Feds said the Kansas labs that Pickard was running were supplying 90% of the world's LSD. The world? Crazy! Wish it was an easier synth for a clandestine chemist to pull off. The precursors are a bit hard to come by I imagine. (E.T. or E.C. especially) I haven't seen white crystal since 2000. Would love to find some clean LSD. I enjoy vaping n-DMT. It has a lot to teach. Can be very healing as well.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

Earth to @Kid Kannabi5, the year just so happens to be 2018.

I find it rather odd that word on the boat says "...90% of the world's LSD...".
Searching for LSD is not much of a problem since the dark net has it readily available at any time.

Not to worry, Mates. Plenty of LSD going around now.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

Hold the American cheese, please.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

Steady.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], doses can be up to 100 - 400 mics per dose.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ *Considering Set and Setting and Dosage before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable* due LSD's radical effects. Set and Setting means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. It is recommended to trip with people You do trust _for the entire trip_. 
*Note: *LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. *It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Set and Setting:*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience.
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes that is presented during the experience.

*More: *Who You are with or even around, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially where You will be tripping. Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 250 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects. [Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal / professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dosage:*

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria, mood lift, and body high. Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid".
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent.
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- energy / focus boost:
obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Slow come up. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. *Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.*

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be very intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. Shutter smears, puzzle pieces, and after imaging. Closed eye visuals are amazing.

"Scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, much like an 8th of mushrooms. This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour."

*300 mics*- You're getting into heavy territory. Some report crossing into the time-space continuum. Visual field starts to fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line; if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

*400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some slight confusing of the senses (i.e. feeling sounds as colors etc.). Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.

*500 mics*- Most people would never take this much unless they knew how potent Their LSD is and really wanted to get pretty far out there. Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Superficial, digitally animated visuals [Closed and Open Eye]. X - ray vision. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Intense trails and after imaging. Blending of the senses (i.e. smelling or hearing colors, seeing sounds etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects dissipate with tolerance and the effects are very similar to an even higher dose with no tolerance.

*1,000 mics*- Some people will never go this high. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Total loss of reality. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and I'd imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks mate. Appreciate the update. Since i dont/wouldn't eat LSD anymore. Yeah, that number sounded crazy to me too. If youre not familiar with what happened in Kansas, or care to watch a very interesting short "Vice" documentary. Go to You Tube search engine and type "Underground LSD Palace". Very interesting if nothing else. I'm almost positive on that video they quote the 90% of the world's LSD. We all know the feds are full of sh*t anyway. Glad to hear real LSD crystal is plentiful again. Everyone should experience a powerful LSD experience at least once in their lifes. Or another powerful tryptamine like mescalline, or N-DMT. Thanks for responding


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate the update. Since i dont/wouldn't eat LSD anymore. Yeah, that number sounded crazy to me too. If youre not familiar with what happened in Kansas, or care to watch a very interesting short "Vice" documentary. Go to You Tube search engine and type "Underground LSD Palace". Very interesting if nothing else. I'm almost positive on that video they quote the 90% of the world's LSD. We all know the feds are full of sh*t anyway. Glad to hear real LSD crystal is plentiful again. Everyone should experience a powerful LSD experience at least once in their lifes. Or another powerful tryptamine like mescalline, or N-DMT. Thanks for responding


Much obliged.
Why do You not want to venture anymore, @Kid Kannabi5?

Have anything to share with Your experience on n,n-DMT?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Much obliged.
> Why do You not want to venture anymore, @Kid Kannabi5?
> 
> Have anything to share with Your experience on n,n-DMT?


 Don't let the screen name fool you I'm 36, and have two teenage boys, and a 2 yr old girl now so I haven't the time to spend 10 hrs tripping. Thats not the only reason however. I have had a hard crazy life and carry ALOT more anxiety than i did in my younger care free days as a dj and was immersed in the US West Coast rave scene. Basically LSD and the like have much too long of a duration. N-DMT and Ketamine are short acting for one, and two I go far enough out of my physical body I'm almost too high to even know what anxiety is. (On a higher dose of course) Have a hard time remembering specifics at that level. Or if I do it fades within a minute or two. Kind of like a dream sometimes. If I only vape 1 rip, it is more memorable. Geometric patterns over landscapes of more symbols and geometric patterns. Also I get the strong feeling a lot the times that there is another entity watching everything with me out of my periferial vision. Almost cheek to cheek. Other times I have seen entities with a translucent figure (Almost like the movie Predator, the way it looked "cloaked") with a spiked crown, almost reminded me of the spikes on The Statue of Liberty. Hard to remember exactly. Face was almost alien. It gave off the feeling/impression that it was of a higher being. Spoke to me. Its mouth did not move. It was more like telepathy. I'm not religious either. I could go on and on. I think that's enough 4 now. Ketamine is a different story all together. Cheers


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 29, 2018)

> I'm almost too high to even know what anxiety is.





> Have a hard time remembering specifics at that level.


Then why do You do it, Mate?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 30, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Then why do You do it, Mate?


Try it. Then you'll understand.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 30, 2018)

If i am on a lighter DMT experience, and feel a bit of anxiety, I take cofort in knowing I'll be sober as a nun in 15-30 minutes or so. Not another 8 hours or however long.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 1, 2018)

Honestly, I used to be a bit into those experiences a too much there.

I don't know about You but I like My substances to last as long as possible.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 2, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Honestly, I used to be a bit into those experiences a too much there.
> 
> I don't know about You but I like My substances to last as long as possible.


depending on mood. Also dependant on what responsibilities I have the following day. Lol


----------



## reynescabruner (Oct 3, 2018)

20 mics will do for me. I just love the feeling of mood lift.


----------



## the rock (Oct 3, 2018)

I believe Ive only been over 500 mics once or very close twice,one was a great trip and the other was never ending panic.


----------



## the rock (Oct 3, 2018)

That was over 10 years ago though,now im a lightweight(schrooms mainly)


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 4, 2018)

With DMT you can go as far into any dimension your heart desires, and be back in time for dinner!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> With DMT you can go as far into any dimension your heart desires, and be back in time for dinner!


What is Your go to desired dosage, @Kid Kannabi5?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

the rock said:


> I believe Ive only been over 500 mics once or very close twice,one was a great trip and the other was never ending panic.


Oh the close five hundred micrograms will always deliver.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

reynescabruner said:


> 20 mics will do for me. I just love the feeling of mood lift.


Welcome moodies and lifties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 4, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What is Your go to desired dosage, @Kid Kannabi5?


To be honest I never weigh out or have a specific dose. I just load a couple tenths of a gram in a bubble and vape. The trick is putting the pipe onto a safe surface before I completely blast off. I have dropped and broke em, also burned my pants and shirt from holding in big hits and forgetting to set the pipe down. Noob days. Now i would use a dab rig! I haven't had any DMT in a while. Used to extract from mimosa hostillis root bark. Can't get as easy any more. Same with sasafrass essential oil. Hard to find.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 4, 2018)

gunna drop 250 tonight wish me luck everyone


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> To be honest I never weigh out or have a specific dose. I just load a couple tenths of a gram in a bubble and vape. The trick is putting the pipe onto a safe surface before I completely blast off. I have dropped and broke em, also burned my pants and shirt from holding in big hits and forgetting to set the pipe down. Noob days. Now i would use a dab rig! I haven't had any DMT in a while. Used to extract from mimosa hostillis root bark. Can't get as easy any more. Same with sasafrass essential oil. Hard to find.


Do You go as far as You can go?
or do You have a specific range or level You like to achieve?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], doses can be up to 100 - 400 mics per dose.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ *Considering Set and Setting and Dosage before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable* due LSD's radical effects. Set and Setting means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Dosage is the amount You take. 
It is recommended to trip with people You do trust _for the entire trip_. 
*Note: *LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. *It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Set and Setting:*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience.
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes that is presented during the experience.

*More: *Who You are with or even around, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially _where_ You will be tripping. Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 250 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects. 
[Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal / professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dosage:*

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria, mood lift, and body high. Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid".
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent.
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- energy / focus boost:
obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Slow come up. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, surfaces start to move or breathe slightly. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics *- Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become slightly apparent. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
*Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. Some consider 250 mic acid trips as sacrament. The peak can be very intense or even scary but just like any LSD trip; the peaking effects will ware off and the coming down effects of the LSD trip will become more comfortable.

"Scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, much like an 8th of mushrooms. This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour."

Closed eye visuals are amazing.

*300 mics*- You're getting into heavy territory. Visual field starts to vividly fractalize. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line; if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 4, 2018)

*400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc.). Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.

*500 mics*- Most people would never take this much unless they knew how potent Their LSD is and really wanted to get pretty far out there. Strong hallucinations and visuals. Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. Objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- OBE, NDE and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Superficial, digitally animated visuals [Closed and Open Eye]. X - ray vision. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Intense trails and after imaging. Obvious confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting sounds, seeing sounds as colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects dissipate with tolerance and the effects are very similar to an even higher dose with no tolerance.

*1,000 mics*- Some people will never go this high. Total loss of reality. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd all at once. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and I'd imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 4, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What is Your go to desired dosage, @Kid Kannabi5?


When I was taking LSD. 200ug was plenty for a good night. The biggest dose I ever ingested was liquid form. 3 drops. Felt it in about 5 mins. That scared me a bit. I had never had any orally ingested chemical take hold so fast. Caused an anxious come up. Was already seeing full patterns after only 15 min. After an hour all I could do was lay there in a complete visual, and auditory hallucination, for 10 hrs b4 I could function and sleep. Couldn't have preformed the simplest task if my life depended on it when tripping that hard. Teleportation,


HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You go as far as You can go?
> or do You have a specific range or level You like to achieve?


Every time is a little different. Sometimes I see entities that communicate with me. Sometimes nothing more than bursting through crazy geometric planes and 3d symmetrical patterns and fractiles. Some similar trips but always different. I haven't had anything in the last year my friend still has a 1/2 oz of DMT crystal but won't come off any. (Even though I helped him make it)Dick!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 4, 2018)

There is a cool video on you tube called "underground LSD palace" vice made it. Check it out.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 11, 2018)

Ah, Krystle Cole.
I fancy Her whipped up mixed goods of videography on YouTube.
Much rather miss Her videos from back in the day.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 11, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Every time is a little different. Sometimes I see entities that communicate with me. Sometimes nothing more than bursting through crazy geometric planes and 3d symmetrical patterns and fractiles.


So what is that?... Two hits of pure DMT?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2018)

* 
100 µgs* ~ Chronically tapping into source. Obvious mind altering effects. Sped up thoughts / mind alterations / mental transitions. Simultaneously experiencing the selfish and the selfless as 1,2, and 3. Extreme questioning and mystery arises. Starting to revert back and forth to natural instincts. [Such as feeling at home for the first time, being at one with the universe, awareness of the bear necessities, or the environment complimenting the visual and mental experience] - Memory Trances / Visions are possible at this dose, especially after the peak, taking a walk down memory lane, and smoking a lot of cannabis during the come down. *Deep meditation.* ~

*110 µgs* ~ Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Nipples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to appear. " *A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 µgs - 400 µgs* : ~ Healing / Spiritual experiences. This is where many ego loss effects can manifest. Alternating disintegration of the psyche. [ex. going in and out of multiple personas, individual identification] Visuals on surfaces are artificially intricate, embossed and can be in motion. Come down effects are described as ‘more comfortable’ and cannabis will bring back the visuals.
~ Most always report a Level 2 or 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other psychedelics such as MDMA. At this dose, it is wise to consider a trustworthy tripper to watch over an inexperienced tripper; just in case.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

It is possible to have a completely safe experience on 500 - 600 micrograms of LSD all at once.
Especially if One is an experienced psychonaut.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

dude BBQ people are freaking out whats going on


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

like for real


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], doses can be up to 100 - 400 mics per dose.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ *Considering Set and Setting and Dosage before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable* due LSD's radical effects. Set and Setting means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Dosage is the amount You take.
It is recommended to trip with people You do trust _for the entire trip_.
*Note: *LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. *It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Set and Setting:*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience.
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes that is presented during the experience.

*More: *Who You are with or even around, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially _where_You will be tripping. Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 250 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects.
[Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal / professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dosage:*

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria, mood lift, and body high. Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid".
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent.
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- energy / focus boost:
obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Slow come up. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals start to synch which creates an amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.

*110 mics *- This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to appear. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 mics-* Profound visions and insight. This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD. *Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

"*200-300 mics*- effects start in 45 min - 1hr, swelling and morphing of objects, definate clear defined peak, maybe some fractal/unexplainable visuals, total effects lasting at least 12 hours, visuals slowly tapper away around 8-10 hours after administration. Nice CEV during peak." [from an unknown source]

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- 250 mics- This is the classic and legendary acid trip dose; this is a true LSD trip. This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual.
Closed eye visuals are amazing.
-very easy to over analyze things on the come up before peak effects.
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.

*300 mics*- You're getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line; if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

*400 mics*- People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. There is some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc.). Intense visions and/or imaginative experiences. There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be potentially hazardous. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off from work post trip is a really good idea.

"*500-800ug+* - Effects are coming on within the first half hour, very noticable tryptamine shakes/body rush, some confusion at onset, plastered stupid grin, bodily sensation, total trip out, colors, massive swelling, fractal patterns over EVERYthing, impossible to see in the dark, actual hallucinations about what is seen (ie: poles poking up from the water, swirling around),, beautiful CEV's, bodily/time/self distortions, music appreciation, ideas of self coming and going, insight into one's situations, strong emotions (happy, sad, scared, relieved, unsure, ecstatic), strange ideas and behavior/persecptions. Insane novel ideas. Etc etc etc. , light visual tint for about a days worth of time. Some tiredness next day." [from an unknown source]

*500 mics*- Most people would never take this much unless they knew how potent Their LSD is and really wanted to get pretty far out there. Strong hallucinations and visuals. Some loss of reality. Time distortions and some moments of eternity. Objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously) Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.

*700 mics*- OBE, NDE and ESP type phenomena. Superficial, digitally animated visuals [CEV and OEV]. Moving / crescendo kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Intense trails and after imaging. Time becomes meaningless. Obvious confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting sounds, seeing sounds as colors etc.). Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects dissipate with tolerance and the effects are very similar to an even higher dose with no tolerance.

"*1mg *- All of above with longer duration, more intense peak, insanely fast come up (20-30min.?), and exhaustion. Eyes feel all jacked up, and maybe a little sleepy the next day. Definitely more thoughtful for weeks or for ever, could be either good or bad" [from an unknown source]

*1,000 mics*- Some people will never go this high. Total loss of reality. You basically cant see anything but visuals. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose, no matter what. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1,500 mics*- Very few people have used this much lsd all at once. It's a lot like 1,700+ mics.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and I'd imagine a lot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measurable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....
But I wouldn't give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.

*A dose like 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

cheapskate


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

I have no what idea You are talking about, Mate.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

people do not listen to HeatlessBBQ he is deceiving you all


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 14, 2018)

for real he is a fucking loon selling you all a bill of fake goods


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

Whatever, Mate. 

You are hysterical.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

WoW.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms
Today [ 2018 ], doses can be up to 100 - 400 mics per dose.
A single dose of acid is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ *Considering Set and Setting and Dosage before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable* due LSD's radical effects. Set and Setting means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip. Dosage is the amount You take.
It is recommended to trip with people You do trust _for the entire trip_.
*Note: *LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. *It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Set and Setting:*

*Set* = The mindset and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience.
*Setting* = The environment, atmosphere, and vibes that is presented during the experience.

*More: *Who You are with or even around, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially _where_You will be tripping. Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 250 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects.
[Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal / professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dosage:*

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria, mood lift, and body high. Most people will get slight visual effects.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics; "high on acid".
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent.
~ *Effects last about 6-8 hours*

*40 mics*- energy / focus boost:
obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit

*60 mics*- = The typical low quality blotter [2011]. Slow come up. Body high "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics*- Bright colors, Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. This is the dose where the mind can start to go to weird places. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Left and Right brain signals start to synch which creates an amplification of the senses [.ie. music sounds wider, smells / tastes are more saturated.etc]. Surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.

*110 mics *- This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. CEV become more apparent and 2d images start to appear. Sensual enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified]
*A like a gram and a half of mushrooms.*

*150 mics-* Profound visions and insight. This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD. *Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.*

----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Your mind is racing. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics*- This is the classic and legendary acid trip dose; this is a true LSD trip. This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. Sometimes confusion or thought loop lessons can happen at this dose. Fish eye lense warping, curve visuals. Visual acuity is vividly enhanced. Long and detailed shuttering after imaging / trails. Peak effects are intense/beautiful. Come down effects are often described as ‘more comfortable’ and less visual.
Closed eye visuals are amazing.
-very easy to over analyze things on the come up before peak effects.
-strong energy sense on come up
- Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration
- Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This is dose and higher is not for partying.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.

*300 mics*- You're getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line; if they are experienced.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

You better watch out.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 14, 2018)

Edited by Your anonymous.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 17, 2018)

How long should One wait before going at it again?
2-3 days.

Stay safe.

~BBQ


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 17, 2018)

thur we go son!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2018)

Pardon, Mate.

How are things over at sea bay?


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 20, 2018)

they aight' got lots to show for what i'm working for been dealing with parent struggles and proving others wrong that i can do it no matter what they say fuck that haters keep it strong and live long


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 21, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> they aight' got lots to show for what i'm working for been dealing with parent struggles and proving others wrong that i can do it no matter what they say fuck that haters keep it strong and live long


Way to go, Mate.
That's the cheshire way!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2018)

I feel the need to post this here...



> the information in this thread was generously provided by Chinacat72 and ~strangeland (guest) from Mycotopia.net



"I will discuss LSD crystal and what happens with it. This info is from my experiences a long time ago.
I can safely offer it because I have retired from this line of work and stay far away from it."

First I will briefly discuss the people or family as there called so you can get an appreciation for what they do and have done. The family is motivated to spread LSD because we believe that LSD is a key givin to us from above. LSD was givin to man from god to help him see the error of his ways. Why do you think it was discovered during the most horrible time in history. It is the antidote for the atomic bomb. It`s doesn`t matter if you beleive this or not ,because what i`m trying to express is how deeply important the family feels about the sacred value of LSD. Those who are at the upper level`s of the family will gladly sacrifice there lifes and freedom to do this work.

OK now down to the crystal. I have little knowlege about LSD manufacture so i`m going to talk about the final product the crystal. On tour crystal came in brown glass bottles with 1-10 grams in them. The bottles were sealed and contained CO2 and crystal. You can`t just buy crystal from family. First you have to be taught how to lay it. Also you have to do a THUMBPRINT(eat it) there are no exeptions to this rule.The reason is to make sure your Karma is clean enough to handle this sacred work.







TYPES OF CRYSTAL

*Needlepoint* -very pure(95%) white , off white powerdery crystal, [looks like a ground up nail] still available in small amounts. The best of the best usually sold as white on white; effects are more active and edgy

*White Fluff* -Very pure(95%) white light flakes of crystal. very pure sometimes sold as white on white, sometimes sold as liquid; effects are more peaceful and calm. Still around and the most sought after.

*Silver* -Good and clean(85-90%)-light greyish crystal. Was an unbelievable amount of this around in the late eighty`s and early nineties. Very good stuff. My first thumbprint was this kind. If you ate acid in the 80-90`s you probably sampled some silver. Effects all a lot like needlepoint but less potent and pure.

*Amber* -Decent(70%?) This crystal varied from a light amber color to an almost dark brown color.Was always available.One batch called quadricept amber was the color of light honey and was very good. Lot`s a people worked with this crystal but I always would use silver instead since it was better and the same price.

*Lavender* -(60-70%?) light purple to almost black colored crystal. Like amber it varied batch to batch. A single dose is less potent than normal but honestly, not that bad at all.

*TJ* (tornado juice) - purity unknown. I seen this shit in about four different colors and it always scared me.
No experiance with it.

*Champagne* -(50-60%) black crystal, nasty stuff IMHO.
I worked with it once and swore to never touch it again.


----------



## canndo (Oct 22, 2018)

throwdo said:


> The orange sunshine I tried were mellow and smooth they were on blotter
> And there are still Microdots out there iv seen them that cost more not sure how strong they are iv heard stories that you could split them in half


No. Orange sunshine, the real thing, was in orange flat sided or domed pills (I don't recall which). We could carefully slice one in half but few did. It was so good that many insisted that it was not LSD at all but some other "new" chemical. Of course we now know that it was tim scully and his associate (I think he had one then). That made it.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 23, 2018)

@canndo whats orange sunshine?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2018)

From research, orange sunshine is a lysergamide precursor to LSD. Like many other types of LSD; each compound is differently structured with divergent isotopes on a molecular level.


----------



## WildCard008 (Oct 30, 2018)

i dont get all these names and blue to complex how many kinds of acids are there?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 30, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> i dont get all these names and blue to complex how many kinds of acids are there?


It actually depends on several things, Mate.

Lysergic acid diethylamide, or LSD; just so happens to be the smallest psychedelic known to man. One can fit enough dosages into a briefcase to dose the whole United States of America at least five times. It is stated that "(250 micrograms of LSD, or 0.00025 of a gram, weighs less than two salt grains) [source: https://science.howstuffworks.com/lsd.htm ]

Since LSD is such a teenie, tiny, compact substance, it's almost impossible to judge the exact potency without taking a test run. It doesn't matter what form of LSD You come upon whether it's laid on paper, comes in liquid, placed in tablets, gelled into tabs, or occurring upon crystal. It is known that it can be difficult to determine how much LSD is on a single dosage. Directed by what ever time period You are currently in, what kind of acid You are purchasing, and Your intentions with LSD.

Anyone that is equipped and capable of understanding the effects of LSD recognizes the amount and knows how to determine any dosage from experience.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 30, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Since LSD is such a teenie, tiny, compact substance, it's almost impossible to judge the exact potency without taking a test run.


I can vouch for that! Truth is, a dose is a dose isnt usually the case.
I have tried straight liquid out of a dropper, geltabs, and blotter. Each one wasnt what i expected. Some stronger, some not so much. Strongest ive had was actually some fake looking blotter i picked up at a show. All things are not equal when it comes to lsd


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 30, 2018)

I agree can't depend on size for dosage ... Only really tried blotter and only a blue gel tab which did kick in fast than any blotter.... I say 20 minutes in and started feeling funny on gel...... I remember going to get some tabs for the weekend but was very disappointed in the size of 3 hits I got.... Hard to say how much but basically were slivers of paper ..... So all disappointed took all 3 sliver but a hour in I knew wasn't gonna be a light trip .... Very potent....had a question though was it bad to put a tab under my eyelid?? Tried it twice ...once to see if it worked ..a small white tab about 100 mic... And second time one under each lid and one on the tongue.... Really didn't burn at all


----------



## yummy fur (Oct 30, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with less than 500mcg,


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 1, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> I can vouch for that! Truth is, a dose is a dose isnt usually the case.
> I have tried straight liquid out of a dropper, geltabs, and blotter. Each one wasnt what i expected. Some stronger, some not so much. Strongest ive had was actually some fake looking blotter i picked up at a show. All things are not equal when it comes to lsd


Glad to see We've got another comrade on board.



zmb187 said:


> I agree can't depend on size for dosage ... Only really tried blotter and only a blue gel tab which did kick in fast than any blotter.... I say 20 minutes in and started feeling funny on gel...... I remember going to get some tabs for the weekend but was very disappointed in the size of 3 hits I got.... Hard to say how much but basically were slivers of paper ..... So all disappointed took all 3 sliver but a hour in I knew wasn't gonna be a light trip .... Very potent....had a question though was it bad to put a tab under my eyelid?? Tried it twice ...once to see if it worked ..a small white tab about 100 mic... And second time one under each lid and one on the tongue.... Really didn't burn at all


Not so sure of putting tabs in One's eyelid, Mate.
A few tabs will get One going; that's for sure.
Slivers sound a great way to regulate One's experience with LSD.
But "Let's take all three slivers; shall We?" 



yummy fur said:


> I wouldn't bother with less than 500mcg,


Two hundred and fifty seems to be adequate for tripping dosages, Mates.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 1, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Glad to see We've got another comrade on board.


My tripping days are long past. That last one was much much more than i would ever want to experience again. After reading your detailed descriptions, i would put it was in the 500 mic range.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 1, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> My tripping days are long past. That last one was much much more than i would ever want to experience again. After reading your detailed descriptions, i would put it was in the 500 mic range.


Have any energy to write a short trip report on the experience, @Boatguy?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 1, 2018)

Five hundred is quite a memorable experience


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 1, 2018)

*Justice_Fish said:*
There it is:

20 mics- threshold, and some people see visuals, some dont. I personally do very easily.

30 mics- threshold, same

40 mics- obviously tripping a little bit but again, some people wouldnt see visuals.

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Tripping, but in my opinion nothing like even one gram of shrooms. It makes for a good time though. Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- This is where it starts getting weird, because it is most certainly more intense for some people than a gram of mushrooms.

110 mics- like a gram and a half of mushrooms. A hit of some really good lsd.

150 mics-For alot of people this is quite amazing and intense. Obvious and interesting for anyone who is not a vegetable.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.

200 mics- equal to about an 8th of mushrooms, (or more for some people).

250 mics- scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, much like an 8th of mushrooms. This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics though.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.

500 mics- pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth.

700 mics- most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dieing. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. 1700 mics being the most I have ever done. Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego. A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. Still, it is no more threatening than mushrooms. So dont get me wrong.

Will I ever take 1000+ mics again? Hell no....But I wouldnt give up those ridiculously heavy experiences for anything.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 1, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Five hundred is quite a memorable experience


When not planned for, it certainly is. Not even sure if planning would have helped. 
To see yourself from someone elses perspective is pretty mind blowing. Separation from self or complete ego loss is an excellent description.


----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 3, 2018)

dude heatless im wildin out over here


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 10, 2018)

@canndo, have anymore information for Us?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 11, 2018)

*Level 1*
This level produces a mild 'tripping' effect even though not considered tripping, with some visual enhancement (i.e. brighter colours etc.). Some short term memory anomalies. Left/right brain communication changes causing music to sound 'wider'. Can be achieved with regular doses of cannabis and MDMA and with low doses of psilocybin mushrooms.

*Level 2*
Bright colours and visuals (i.e. things start to move and breathe). Some 2-dimensional patterns become apparent upon shutting eyes. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Vast increase in abstract thought becomes apparent as the natural brain filter is bypassed. Can be achieved with high doses of cannabis, low to moderate doses of psilocybin mushrooms, moderate doses of mescaline cacti, and normal doses of MDA.

*Level 3*
Very obvious visuals, everything looking curved and/or warped patterns and kaleidoscopes seen on walls, faces etc. Closed-eye hallucinations become 3-dimensional. There is some confusing of the senses. Time distortions and 'moments of eternity'. Movement at times becomes extremely difficult (too much effort required). Can be achieved with normal doses of LSD, psilocybin mushrooms,
and normal to high doses of mescaline cacti.

*Level 4*
Some loss of reality. Strong hallucinations, [objects morphing into other objects] Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. Things start talking to you or you find Yourself feeling contradictory towards things simultaneously. OBE, NDE, and ESP type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Can be achieved with high doses of LSD, normal doses of DMT, high doses of psilocybin mushrooms,
and very high doses of mescaline cactus.

*Level 5*
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist. Can be achieved with very high doses of LSD, extremely high doses of psilocybin mushrooms (10+ dried grams cubensis), and high doses of DMT.



*LSD Trip Levels based on Timothy Leary's Psychedelic Experience.*
This level dosage range is an estimate with LSD only. The levels will increase if mixing with other psychedelics drugs; such as cannabis, MDMA, DMT, psilocybin mushrooms, ketamine..etc.
LSD's side effects [hang over effects] will increase with mixing with other drugs;
such as cocaine, cannabis [THC/CBDs], alcohol, methamphetamine..etc
It is possible to achieve higher levels by mixing other psychedelics with LSD.

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Level 1*
20 mics of LSD-
30 mics of LSD-
40 mics of LSD-
60 mics of LSD-
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Level 2*
90 mics of LSD-
110 mics of LSD-
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Level 3*
150 mics of LSD-
200 mics of LSD-
250 mics of LSD-
300 mics of LSD-
400 mics of LSD-
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Level 4*
500 mics of LSD-
700 mics of LSD-
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Level 5*
1000 mics of LSD-
1500+ mics of LSD-


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 12, 2018)

Just got to *220,000 views* this last weekend, Mates!

*THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 17, 2018)

If You All do not mind... 
I am going to leave this hyperlink here for You All to view / ponder.

https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/25613903


----------



## SB85 (Nov 17, 2018)

I've always wanted to take a trip, but doubt could find any in my area.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 22, 2018)

SB85 said:


> I've always wanted to take a trip, but doubt could find any in my area.


It is around, Mate. 

Just like all You Americans say "...just gotta poke around".


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 22, 2018)

A message from the outskirts beyond normal.
How to Open Your Third Eye:

*Psychedelics open Your third eye.*
[Such as Cannabis Sativa, LSD, MDMA, psilocybin, n,n-dimethyltryptamine, ketamine...etc]
*Non psychedelic drugs will close Your third eye *
[Such as cocaine, caffeine, methamphetamine, alcohol {notorious for this one}...etc]
non psychedelics open You up to the negative spiritual world; much easier. 
No matter what anyone says.

Have Your ever noticed when One mixes a non psychedelic drug such as alcohol or caffeine with a psychedelic drug; 
the user is more likely to have a negative experience? 
Or One who does non psychedelic drugs are least likely to do any psychedelic drug?... At all.
There is some type of spiritual aspect attached to this.

It makes One wonder why people who use only psychedelic drugs [cannabis included] are more likely to have a more positive experience. 
And these users are usually abstinent from other drugs such as cocaine, alcohol..etc.







This being said...

There is a intra-dimensional universe that We cannot normally see; unless We Our high on psychedelic substances. 
It makes One ponder the idea that there could be an opposition between psychedelic drugs and non psychedelic drugs; spiritually speaking. 
One being one side and the other being another. 
It get's a bit touchy; due to non psychedelic drugs having no consciousness attached to the access of the spirit realms. 
Not to mention how non psychedelic drugs are Their own conscious 'spirit' by Themselves. 
It's not until One starts using psychedelic drugs; One will become conscious how the non psychedelic's 'spirit's' true nature actually exists.



Shall We go to the North?...







~BBQ


P.S. Everyone is familiar with the war on drugs, yes?

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-

There has been a major backlash on psychedelic substances for decades now.
And why do We call it "the war on drugs" when other drugs that are not psychedelic are included? 
Could this be a hint to what's going behind the scenes to the background of Our own spirit?
Since We are on the topic of drugs and spirituality... And as a matter of a fact, yes; alcohol is a drug.
We call alcoholic beverages 'spirits' and this makes sense because what We consume becomes a part of Our soul. 
We may as well call any drug a "spirit" at this point, Mates. 

But what about the psychedelic substances influencing Our 'spirit'?
Surely, out of any the drugs One can chose; psychedelics obviously will affect Our spirituality in some way. 
Seeing as psychedelic drugs gives Us access to the 'spirit' realms; 
it only makes obvious sense that any type of drug will grant Us access to the spirit world.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 25, 2018)

Have been pondering how much psychedelics push humanity forward into a healthy state of physical, spiritual, and mental well being. 
Along with the preparation and the process.

Every time I get the urge to fizzle some adam beans at the club; I feel this is not helping My holistic, desired state of wellbeing. 
Especially waking up the next day, dehydrated, hung over, with junk food crumbs rolling off the leisure shirt, not a want in the world to get up...

Am I helping in aiding My spiritual path to enlightenment? 
Or am I fueling My childish wants and desires; while pushing My duties and accomplishments aside? 
While possibly wondering "why this person's life is the way it is while Mine isn't."

I strongly sense that psychedelic drugs > non psychedelic drugs have to potential to be of benefit in these pursuits of wants, goals, and dreams. 
I believe psychedelics grant Us the opportunity to seek the treasure that has been hidden from Us; to bring about an energetic enthusiasm. 
I can genuinely say that psychedelics open Us up to the positive, spiritual realms that promote health, well being, and success. 
Not to mention how this may becoming Your new, psychedelic side job / project.

Be receptive to the universal law that guides and aid Us... 
It may actually get something through to YOU.



Much love and 'til thens.

~BBQ

P.S. To all those who find this message hokey and unappealing... 
You are the exact competition that One has no need to worry about.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## WildCard008 (Nov 30, 2018)

dude heatless . wtf is going on?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> dude heatless . wtf is going on?


What do You mean, fellow space traveler?

If MY intuition is correct; are You wondering about the current state of LSD?


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 2, 2018)

ya man me and my homies are trippin yo 
we bought a pound of mushrooms and have had some fuked up nights recently with the bunk dats why we got the shrooms you know whats going around right now heatless?


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 2, 2018)

In my circles, we've got wow paper, and some nice liquid. Had some oversized tabs a few months ago. They were decent, but I prefer the liquid if I have a choice .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 2, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> ya man me and my homies are trippin yo
> we bought a pound of mushrooms and have had some fuked up nights recently with the bunk dats why we got the shrooms you know whats going around right now heatless?


Most of the LSD-25 going about right now is WoW [unperforated] and liquid vials.

I'm still confused by with what exactly is Your inquiry, @WildCard008?
Are You wondering about the fake LSD going around?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 2, 2018)

There certainly is some fake LSD floating about.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Most of the LSD-25 going about right now is WoW [unperforated] and liquid vials.
> 
> I'm still confused by with what exactly is Your inquiry, @WildCard008?
> Are You wondering about the fake LSD going around?


Buddy just hooked me up with some unperforated wow.. straight creeper. Some of the cleanest cid Ive had in my life. First 55 minutes I was convinced it was bunk lol thank god I didnt chew a third.

I appreciate your posts brother!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Buddy just hooked me up with some unperforated wow.. straight creeper. Some of the cleanest cid Ive had in my life. First 55 minutes I was convinced it was bunk lol thank god I didnt chew a third.
> 
> I appreciate your posts brother!


Was it Your first time in a while, Mate?

Sending smiles Your way.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 3, 2018)

*Justice_Fish from shroomery.org said:*
There it is:

20 mics- threshold, and some people see visuals, some dont. I personally do very easily.

30 mics- threshold, same

40 mics- obviously tripping a little bit but again, some people wouldnt see visuals.

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Tripping, but in my opinion nothing like even one gram of shrooms. It makes for a good time though. Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- This is where it starts getting weird, because it is most certainly more intense for some people than a gram of mushrooms.

110 mics- like a gram and a half of mushrooms. A hit of some really good lsd.

150 mics-This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
For alot of people this is quite amazing and intense. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.

200 mics- equal to about an 8th of mushrooms, (or more for some people).

250 mics- scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour.
much like an 8th of mushrooms.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.
Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.

500 mics- pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth.

700 mics- most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dieing. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. 1700 mics being the most I have ever done. Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out.
You will loose your ego.

A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. Still, it is no more threatening than mushrooms. So dont get me wrong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 3, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Was it Your first time in a while, Mate?
> 
> Sending smiles Your way.


yessir.. over 5 years. It was everything I remembered.. absolutely glorious. Your posts were part of what made me look again, thank you!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> yessir.. over 5 years. It was everything I remembered.. absolutely glorious. Your posts were part of what made me look again, thank you!


You are welcome, divine One.

May I inquiry on how You came about these posts?
If not, I understand.


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2018)

200 and above for me too


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 13, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You are welcome, divine One.
> 
> May I inquiry on how You came about these posts?
> If not, I understand.


I used to really enjoy trippin when I was younger but as I got older and had more responsibilities I lost track of my buddies and fell out of the circles.. I would kinda live vicariously through your posts.. then I put the feelers out and linked up with a really cool deadhead and the rest is history right? I tripped balls that first night but since then have been much more responsible lol.. mostly micro-low level doses. It's done me good though, thanks again for the great reports!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 16, 2018)

Does anyone know the difference between LSD-25 and all the other lsd crystals ?







*This thread is dedicated to all talk on LSD types, crystals, and quality.*

Ranging from _LSD-25, WHITE FLUFF, NEEDLEPOINT, SILVER, LAVENDER, AMBER . . ETC_

It seems there is SO many different kinds of LSD going around. Varying types.^
*And they all literally do have different effects* even though they have the same LSD effects. ~Meaning a higher quality LSD type will last longer, giving more potent/saturated visuals, and all in all better quality of the whole experience. White fluff _has been known_ to give more desirable / positive effects than other LSD.

Back in 2011,
there was talk going around that WoW doses being AT LEAST 100 micrograms. After testing lsd-25 compared to those experiences/doses, these numbers do not add up...
ONE single hit of lsd-25 [1/4 by 1/4 inch] feels like 4-6 doses [150 micrograms] from back in 2011. Thinking that particular acid back then was extremely potent. [when it really only was around 20-60 micrograms. true 100 if You knew sources then]... Sure, it _was_ white fluff AND needlepoint then....but not lsd-25...like the blank WoW going around _now_.

It also seems with lsd-25, there isn't much of a tolerance loss, compared to low quality blotters [20-60 microgram doses]. Meaning One can have a great 95 microgram trip on LSD-25 with no tolerance and after coming down, sleeping and waking up the next day, taking the same dose will give almost the same effects and there will be a _slight_ tolerance. But if One were to take _true_ low quality blotters [20-60 micrograms] and have a 100 microgram trip, and eat the same dose the next day, the effects will be so bleak and dulled down, You _will_ have to eat more product [2-5x more] to get to the same state of mind. Especially if combined with other psychoactive like psilocybin mushrooms, dmt, MDMA, MDA, and even ketamine. These combos will diminish LSD effects with tolerance, dramatically.

Higher quality LSD most certainly can increase the dangerous attributes 
that are unfortunately associated with LSD. 

*LSD is not for everyone* and should be _used_ with care;
and to be handled with the utmost respect and wisdom.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I used to really enjoy trippin when I was younger but as I got older and had more responsibilities I lost track of my buddies and fell out of the circles.. I would kinda live vicariously through your posts.. then I put the feelers out and linked up with a really cool deadhead and the rest is history right? I tripped balls that first night but since then have been much more responsible lol.. mostly micro-low level doses. It's done me good though, thanks again for the great reports!


It feels good to bring it back, doesnt' it Mate?

It's curious to wonder what exact piece of literature instigated You to find some more dosages.
And I could not agree more, man. The rest IS all history and much more to come.

It's good to know other LSD users out there are being responsible.
Isn't that what We want, man?! "SHALL WE GO YOU AND I WHILE WE CAN"?!

It is My pleasure; think nothing of it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 16, 2018)

> https://www.rollitup.org/t/types-of-lsd-crystal-and-how-to-lay-it-the-true-deadhead-way.441671/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 16, 2018)

*LSD synthesis is a lot like a DMT extraction*; with or without the exception of certain steps.

So You've got Your unknown amount of *plant / fungus material* that contains the psychedelic substances precursor. Then You extract the DMT or synthesize the LSD with other unknown chemicals / molecules. 
Once the first step of the process has *evaporated*; You are left with an *LSD tartrate* or *DMT crystals*. 

Depending on how many times You do this process will determine the *quality* AND *potency*. 
*Not to mention, You can literally see it; let alone feel it. *

*Some say You can go "further" with unprocessed DMT crystals. *
Crystals that range from colours i.e. *red, orange, yellow, brown*...etc. 
LSD is the same; with quality and type of experience. Potency is harder to judge. But it obvious that higher quality DMT and LSD have a more saturated quality in effects and are obviously more sought out after. *Perhaps One can go "further" with lower quality LSD crystals too? *

Not too sure though; if there are names for certain types of qualities of dimethyltryptamine.


Also 'white lightening' was a type of white fluff 
that only _a few batches_ were created in the early 70s and late 60s.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2018)

> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-much-acid-should-i-take-lsd-dosage-are-you-taking-too-much.931009/


*^ ^ ^ . ^ . ^ . ^ . ^*

The good ol' 1 hit of lsd "*will do the 'trick'*".
*100 micrograms is simply TOO MUCH ! ! !*

LSD is one of the most healing compounds known to man, to date.
However, it has been taken advantage of...

_"They" say the average hit of lsd is around 75-125 micrograms..._

First of all... HOW THE FRIG AM I SUPPOSED WEIGH THAT?!?!? How am I supposed to know the exact amount that I am about to consume ? How the heck am I supposed to know the exact amount of acid on this small square piece of paper OR liquid?! There is no way to tell... However, there are people out there who have gone through many trials and tribulations to show You how to _correctly_ eat this healing substance.

*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ MICRODOSING ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*

I'm not some neuroscientist with a fancy degree but if I didn't know any better... I think We may be starting Our LSD journeys a little too fast . . .
*No wonder people are freaking out ! ! !*


*Please check out the thread - The Effects of Tripping*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-effects-of-tripping.439775/
*^ ^ ^ . ^ . ^ . ^ . ^*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2018)

> Since LSD is such a profound and powerful substance; LSD can drain One's energy quickly and not to mention; manifest One's own motives. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle, preserving Your energy, and keeping a steady composure combats the negative side effects of LSD hang overs. The higher the dosage, the more likely of a chance to experience LSD's side effects. Mixing other drugs with LSD will increase the negative side effects as well.
> Note: Higher quality acid most certainly can escalate the dangerous attributes that are associated with LSD.
> 
> And if LSD's effects weren't strong enough...
> Mixing any anti depressant, anti psychotic and/or any SSRI will in fact increase LSD's effects so much to a degree that it could literally and potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not, weeks. Just some food for insight.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 6, 2019)

dude bbq ive asked before but does puffing herb increase LSD's effects?


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 6, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq ive asked before but does puffing herb increase LSD's effects?


Always seemed to me that it did. More noticeable effect with shrooms, but maybe because its a bit more low key. 
Good for taking the edge off in the beginning of the trip, and was always good for a bump back up after peaking.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 6, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq ive asked before but does puffing herb increase LSD's effects?


I dont trip without weed. I try to have 3-4 blunts prerolled to enjoy through out the whole trip without having to fuck with rolling mid trip.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *^ ^ ^ . ^ . ^ . ^ . ^*
> 
> The good ol' 1 hit of lsd "*will do the 'trick'*".
> *100 micrograms is simply TOO MUCH ! ! !*
> ...


well I wouldn't say 100 mics is too much, but it is a solid standard dose. 
if the hippies are doing their job right,
1 gram of lsd gets dissolved into 10,000 hits. 10 10 packs. 1000 sheets. 100 mics per hit, give or take. 

that's why whenever you hear someone talking about " these hits have 200 mics bla bla bla ", you almost know they are bullshitting. the people that laid the acid would have to dissolve 2 GRAMS of crystal lsd into the same amount of liquid. that is another 1000 sheets they could have sold separately for profit. do the math.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq ive asked before but does puffing herb increase LSD's effects?



i am scared shitless to smoke while frying. takes it up from a 1 to 10, in a bad way. not fun. i have some friends that smoke the whole way through though with no ill effect.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> do the math.


 *snickers* 

Ahahahaha.



> Buss Relville said:
> 
> 
> > i am scared shitless to smoke while frying. takes it up from a 1 to 10, in a bad way. not fun. i have some friends that smoke the whole way through though with no ill effect.


You don't smoke weed, do You, Mate?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2019)

> https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/25707662/page/2


2018 LSD tab updates. ^


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jan 7, 2019)

canndo said:


> No. Orange sunshine, the real thing, was in orange flat sided or domed pills (I don't recall which). We could carefully slice one in half but few did. It was so good that many insisted that it was not LSD at all but some other "new" chemical. Of course we now know that it was tim scully and his associate (I think he had one then). That made it.


We still get the pills, look kinda like little barrels. They are 325 mics and half of one will have you glowing and easily enjoying yourself in a crowd, a whole one is fun too but make sure you are with friends.. Even then I found myself wandering the wrong way out of a show, but was a needed walk for the 3 of us to reconnect to this realm...

Much more mellow trip for me on them...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq ive asked before but does puffing herb increase LSD's effects?


Seeing as everyone has answered this question.

Yes. Cannabis does increase LSD's effects.





Thundercat said:


> I dont trip without weed. I try to have 3-4 blunts prerolled to enjoy through out the whole trip without having to fuck with rolling mid trip.


I'm with You, Mate.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2019)

*




*

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*

A single dose of LSD is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
-Any dose can range from 60 mics - 400+ mics a dose.
-Some rare street LSD can be very potent at 400 or more micrograms of LSD per dose.

Since LSD is such a profound and powerful substance; LSD can drain One's energy very quickly and not to mention; manifest One's own motives.
Maintaining a healthy lifestyle, preserving Your energy, having the will power, and keeping a steady composure combats the negative side effects of LSD hang overs. Mixing other drugs with LSD will increase the negative side effects as well.
The higher the dosage and amount of redosing, the more likely of a chance to experience LSD's side effects.
Note: Higher quality / more potent acid most certainly can escalate the dangerous attributes that are associated with LSD.

The psilocybin mushroom dosage range, equivalent to LSD's dosage is not similar in effects but alike; in terms of being able to handle.
[This chart describes the classic golden capped 'psilocybe cubensis' mushroom. Other potent species of psilocybin mushrooms are unknown.]

And if LSD's effects weren't strong enough...
Mixing any anti depressant [prozac, zoloft, lexapro...etc], anti psychotic [risperdal, seroquel...etc] and/or any SSRI will in fact increase LSD or psilocybin mushroom's effects so much to a degree that it could literally and potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not, weeks.

*Justice_Fish from shroomery.org said:*
There it is:

20 mics- threshold, and some people see visuals, some dont. I personally do very easily.

30 mics- threshold, same

40 mics- obviously tripping a little bit but again, some people wouldnt see visuals.

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Tripping, but in my opinion nothing like even one gram of shrooms. It makes for a good time though. Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- This is where it starts getting weird, because it is most certainly more intense for some people than a gram of mushrooms.

110 mics- like a gram and a half of mushrooms. A hit of some really good lsd.

150 mics-This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
For alot of people this is quite amazing and intense.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.

200 mics- equal to about an 8th of mushrooms, (or more for some people).

250 mics- scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour.
much like 2 - 2.5 grams of mushrooms.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.
Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.

500 mics- pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth.

700 mics- most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dieing. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. 1700 mics being the most I have ever done. Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out.
You will loose your ego.

A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. Still, it is no more threatening than mushrooms. So dont get me wrong.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *snickers*
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> ...


I smoke daily tbh, I think i just have a hypersensitive reaction to thc. i think i get more baked than your average stoner. and my bad bro, i did not see you had already linked that chinacat page. legendary stuff!


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

Never had the pleasure of trying confirmed ALD -52. but I did get to try some AL LAD. shit was fire. confirmed 150 mics per hit. 3 had me trippn pretty good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2019)

Mate, if You smoke everyday then smoking cannabis on LSD shouldn't be a problem.
At all, really.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Mate, if You smoke everyday then smoking cannabis on LSD shouldn't be a problem.
> At all, really.


it's weird. I can be on say, 3 tabs, then smoke a few bowls, and then it will feel like i am on 6 tabs. except all the light happiness the lsd brings goes away, and is replaced by this intense cannabis paranoia, horrible visuals containing skulls & dripping/watching eyes in everything.

I am naturally paranoid, so i guess while frying my brain takes that into overdrive.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2019)

i was once on a few tabs, and started taking these massive hash oil hits with my buddy. we were watching some trippy space show, and the music got all eery and i heard something like " and he is never coming back again" started hallucinating visually an officer pointing a flashlight at me with this weird smile, and the image would not go away. i convinced myself i got so high that my mind and body were in 2 different places, and 1 was trying to catch up with the other. almost put my head through a wall, but i called it a night and tried to sleep. lol. 

i could have eaten twice as much lsd and been fine. the hash oil absolutely set me off.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> it's weird. I can be on say, 3 tabs, then smoke a few bowls, and then it will feel like i am on 6 tabs. except all the light happiness the lsd brings goes away, and is replaced by this intense cannabis paranoia, horrible visuals containing skulls & dripping/watching eyes in everything.
> 
> I am naturally paranoid, so i guess while frying my brain takes that into overdrive.


In that case... 
*If I were You; I would stay far away from cannabis. LSD included.*

People like You are not supposed to do psychedelic drugs.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 8, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> In that case...
> *If I were You; I would stay far away from cannabis. LSD included.*
> 
> People like You are not supposed to do psychedelic drugs.


2nd bad trip in a row was enough for me to stop the acid. Seemed like after the first bad one just the feeling of it kicking in gave bad mojo. Nothing worse than checking your watch every 30 sec for 8 hours to see if its wearing off yet. 
Mushrooms dont give me that uneasy feeling ever, regardless of quantity. 1/8 with no problem. Last time though, i ate 2 caps and a stem and within 20 min i had to pull over and find a place to enjoy it. They were awesome. No bad feelings for that one.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> In that case...
> *If I were You; I would stay far away from cannabis. LSD included.*
> 
> People like You are not supposed to do psychedelic drugs.


eh, I have still seen people have worse trips than me. generally my trips are pretty cherry. as long as set & setting permit. 

and i been smoking weed damn near every day for the past 12 years. hasn't done me wrong yet!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2019)

Nothing wrong with smoking weed. 
I agree with You there, Mate.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 13, 2019)

yo bbq you should check out my thread about mixing pot with acid mayun you have inspired me to help people out that use pot and acid together

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mixing-cannabis-marijuana-with-psychedelic-substances.983034/#post-14688130


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2019)

Well done, Mate.

This excites and provokes.
Thank You much, man.

May I hyperlink in other threads?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jan 27, 2019)

yup no problem do it up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

*LSD Effects in Micrograms*


*A single dose of LSD is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
-Any dose can range from 60 mics - 400+ mics a dose.
-Some rare street LSD can be very potent at 400 or more micrograms of LSD per dose.


Since LSD is such a profound and powerful substance; LSD can drain One's energy very quickly and not to mention; manifest One's own motives. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle, preserving Your energy, having the will power, and keeping a steady composure combats the negative side effects of LSD hang overs [aggression and/or depression]. Mixing other drugs with LSD will increase the negative side effects as well. Note: Higher quality / more potent acid most certainly can escalate the dangerous attributes that are associated with LSD. *The higher the dosage and amount of redosing, the more likely of a chance to experience LSD's side effects.*


The psilocybin mushroom dosage range, equivalent to LSD's dosage is not similar in effects but alike; in terms of being able to handle.
[This chart describes the classic golden capped 'psilocybe cubensis' mushroom. Other potent species of psilocybin mushrooms are unknown.]


And if LSD's effects weren't strong enough...
Mixing any anti depressant [prozac, zoloft, lexapro...etc], anti psychotic [risperdal, seroquel...etc] and/or any SSRI will in fact increase LSD or psilocybin mushroom's effects so much to a degree that it could literally and potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not, weeks.


-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~


*Set & Setting:*


*Set = The mindset [where You are in Your life] and expectations that One has before the psychedelic experience
Setting = The environment [where], atmosphere, and vibes where the psychedelic experience will take place*


Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects.
"Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how One feels before/during/after the trip.
It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole entire trip.

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal / professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors.*

*More on Set & Setting: *Who You are with or even around, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially _*where*_ You will be tripping. Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 250 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects. *[Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]*


-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~


*Dosage:*


*20 mics-* Microdose [increase of focus and energy]. Visual acuity is enhanced. Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent. Some euphoria, extreme mood lift, and body high.
Extraordinary weather conditions. Total effects last about 6-8 hours


*1Single Microdose Increments ['Maths', Diverging Crescendo, Geometry key]:*
60 microgram tabs = 1/2 of a Tab
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares
360+microgram tabs = 21+ pieces


*40 mics- *Obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit. Beneficial increase of energy and accuracy. Bizarre confidence and courage. A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. Slight sensory enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified a little bit]. Exquisite pleasure and leisure; especially when mixed with alcohol, cocaine, and cannabis. Hedonism and endurance hang overs [depression and/or aggression from over use]. Slight breach out of the ego barrier [aka tripping] but still 'sober'. A great dose for meditation. "Synchronicity City." Appreciation for music. Very slight visuals, patterning, and optical illusions start to appear. CEVs are barley noticeable. -Sometimes some use this as an intermediate microdose [increase of focus and energy]. -Short term astral projections and memory lapses are common; especially with cannabis. *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*

Level 1


----------------------------------------------------------------


*60 mics -* Low tripping effects. The typical, low quality blotter. Slow come up with no tolerance. Very sensitive to energy and vibes. Brain high and euphoric energy; mental and physical stimulation. Thought patterns are noticeably altered. Interesting cognition. Your field of vision is brighter, colors are more vibrant. There is some after imaging and obvious trails. Some barley get any closed eye visuals at all. Visual acuity is very enhanced along with focus. -This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. *Lasts longer and is similar to a low dose of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis.*

*90 mics- *This is where One starts to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. Eye dilation can be prominent. Rise of anticipation. You start to think more, increase in brain activity. Your thoughts really start to speed up and you become more aware of everything. Bright colors, surfaces start to warp or breathe slightly, there can be some shuttering and fluttering. Designs are visible. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories surface and emerge. Insightful thoughts and moments of clarity.
Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Confused or reminiscent thoughts. - Very real looking surroundings, [noticeable changes in reality and perception]. - Sensory and sensual enhancement [Food smells / tastes amazing].
- A great dose for vivd mindscapes and decent visuals.
*Lasts longer and is similar to a gram of shrooms or 150 mgs of MDMA.*

*110 mics -* Visuals are getting more obvious now [i.e. tracers, trails, shimmering...etc]. Natural perception filter is somewhat dropped [10%-15%]. Profound over analyzations, expansive thoughts, and epiphanies [especially when mixing with cannabis]. Some people have been caught laughing their arses off for no reason at this dose [literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab]. Synesthesia can appear [Conscious or not; easier to tell at higher dosages]. Trippy sensory stimulation & enhancement. Visual acuity is further increased. Some realistic visions & imaginary thought trains. Closed eye visuals are calm and faint.
-This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with.
-Memory Trances are possible [Deep meditation and appreciation].
-Profound wonder, euphoria, and mystery can arise.
*Most that intend to have a level 3 trip and do not take enough usually get here 
[under entheogenic threshold].*
Whole experience lasts 8-12 hours -

Level 2

----------------------------------------------------------------
(Increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

*150 ugs - 350 ugs: *" ~ *Entheogenic threshold* - These are the main dosages people try to get to if they looking for LSD's tripping effects. A lot like 1.5 grams - 3 grams of shrooms [dried], with a longer duration. There can be some synesthesia. Memory flashbacks and strong emotional experiences [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Very heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Music controls / vividly affects mood. This is where ego loss starts to become a thing. Experiences can be whimsical / playful / scary. Surfaces are bejeweled and embossed. Tessellations are all over surfaces and the ground. Psychedelic polka dots, speed racing rainbows, liquid gamma rays, GTA, and hot pursuit. Gasoline glow, honeycomb patterns, and bubble shades. Focal point landscapes, expanding clouds, & rolling thunder. Aura air wave visuals. Meaningful moments, moonlit nights, and heavenly rays. Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Cotton 'moist' mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is less desirable the higher the dose}. The peak is usually always uncomfortable and intense at first for people with no tolerance / experience {see dosage}. It's good to work Your way up.
-Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration.
-Closed eye visuals are pronounced and obvious [CEVs can be very entertaining].
*Recommended to not drive and go out in public on doses this high *

Spiritual progression / blockage ~Megalomania may come up. [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix] -
~ Most always report a Level 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other drugs.
The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event / thought / situation. *[Hang over effects and 'macro'dose issues increase after consecutive drops such as aggression and/or depression]*

*-------------------------------------------

150 mics - *Healing / Spiritual experiences - Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common. "Ripples" and "Waves" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Meaningful & emotional insight into One's own life. Contemplative thoughts. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Vivid visual and cognition enhancement. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Very sensitive to energy [sounds are wider/deeper, emotions are strong and heavy, feelings and senses are vividly stimulated]. -Noticeable after glow and some side effects when over used; such as tiredness, depression, or hang over sensitivities. 
*Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

*-------------------------------------------

150 mics - *Healing / Spiritual experiences *- *Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common. "Ripples" and "Waves" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Meaningful & emotional insight into One's own life. Contemplative thoughts. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Vivid visual and cognition enhancement. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Very sensitive to energy
[sounds are wider/deeper, emotions are strong and heavy, feelings and senses are vividly stimulated]. -Noticeable after glow and some side effects when over used; such as tiredness or hang over sensitivities.
*Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.*

*200 mics- *This is where things get intense. Your thoughts are sped up; intense ideas and manifestations. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose.
Extreme sense to energy [during the peak]. Closed eye visuals being to blend with open eye visuals. If you have never done LSD this dosage and higher is simply too much for you.
*-Playful / Frightening.*

*250 mics-* This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. This dose is intense as fuck! This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; "This is a full on acid trip, man." [25% filtered] Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Ample sensory input / speed racing color enhancement. Color / opaque / hue changing visuals. The peak is very intense, delightful, or even scary. Long and detailed after imaging / trails / shuttering. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose especially if You smoke cannabis after a good nights rest, the next day always has a brighter sparkle/vibe to it. High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage [after consecutive doses and/or mixed with other drugs]. -Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This dose and higher is not for partying.-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air. -Major energy sense on come up
*A lot like 2.5 grams of shrooms [psilocybe cubensis], with a longer duration. *

*300 mics- *You're getting into powerful places. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage. Extremely vivid memories, absorbing flashbacks and visions, emotions, and regressions will manifest themselves. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. Your visual field starts to fractalize. CEV & OEV are very detailed / entertaining at the peak. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continuum [one up]. Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.] ~~~~ Level 3 unless mixed with other drugs ~ *Its a lot like 250 micrograms.*


Level 3


----------------------------------------------------------------


*400 mics-* Most people would never take this much acid unless they knew how much they have in their possession and really want to get far out there. People usually report this dose as life changing and very thought provoking. This is where things start to get real insane, profoundly intense, and outrageous. Disorientation and confusion may start to appear. Dissolving and understanding in the 'self', ego, universe, or other such names. Intense hallucinations, visions, and/or imaginative experiences.
Some detachment of natural perception.
[Some may report the feeling of an ego death].
Time distortions and some "moments of eternity".
There is some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc.). 1/4 identity loss, fragmented splitting of the ego or starting to feel contradictory towards things all at once.

There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive.
It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing a situation *[More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli]*.
400+ micrograms is considered a Heavy dose of LSD.

*500 ugs-* Strong hallucinations and visuals. Some loss of reality. Things can reorganize, move, or change. Obliteration or mixed signaling of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find yourself contradicting multiple things simultaneously). Powerful - Profound life changing experiences. Time becomes meaningless. This dose will alter anyone's perception in such a profound way, that describing the experience is ineffable. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is can overwhelming. DMT body high. Ability to almost see through body during peak effects / profound trails. Futuristic / historic visual improvements / designs / computer technologies. Very detailed Closed Eye Visuals containing 3D imagery and never ending fractals. Visuals lay over everything. Intense energy and psychedelic movement.
Alice in wonderland like scenarios.

*400-650 mics- *A lot like 4-7 grams of mushrooms. *[Psychotic episodes may happen]*
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. These doses and higher can be psychologically dangerous to anyone. Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peaking effects last 6-7 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours.
Extreme rise of anticipation. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. The biometric reality filter is bypassed [40%-65%]. Hallucinations and visuals are undeniably detailed. Deep & introspective personal scenarios, and revelations may happen. A series of rapidly changing or consistent individualized EMOTIONS emerge. ( joyful, sad, blissful, fearful, giddy, angry, relieved, uncertain, courageous, distrusting, comforted, irritated, excited, exhausted). PROFOUND recognition and contemplative insights into One's demeanor, situations, lifestyle, and awareness... or not.

Music can be so intense/profound that it can control the trip and emotions. Auditory hallucinations. Hypersensitivity to self, temperature, and environment. Unusual thoughts and speech. Jaw clenching. {It is very wise to consider a shaman [someone who has been this high] and a proper Set and Setting at these dosages or higher} *[All effects that are described less than these doses will be apparent.]*

Total trip lasts around 16-18 Hours. Side effect hang over effects last 24+ hours.
It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when redosing and/or taking doses this high. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day. Taking a day off or two from work after the experience is a really good idea. *Recommended that the tripper work His / Her way up to these types of dosages.*

Level 3 -4


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

*----------------------------------------------------------------*

*700 mics-* OBE, NDE and ESP type phenomena is common. Difficulty integrating or recalling experience [not to mention the length]. Profound and detailed, digitally animated closed eye and flower of life visuals. X - ray vision [ability to see through objects or matter]. DMT moving and cascading kaleidoscopic visuals and holographic blueprints. Intense trails and after imaging.
Obvious confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting sounds, seeing sounds as colors etc.).
Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common. [ This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dosage [with no tolerance]. Also, this is where "more acid" becomes less important because the visuals and effects dissipate with tolerance. ]

During the peak, Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns. For some, physical motion is difficult and disorienting. DMT body high. Definite crossing into the space / time continuum. Some may report an "ego death" or the feeling of loosing One's body. *[LSD at higher dosages can bring on dissociative like effects].* Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise if not prepared or experienced.


*1,000 mics-* Most people will never go there. *[Psychotic episodes and/or blackouts may happen]*
Providing a quality Set and Setting and shaman [someone who has experience a dosage this high or higher] is extremely advised. If not prepared nor experienced; some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.
~ Rapid come up and intense tryptamine rushes. DMT visuals and like phenomena.
Fierce energy and Lysergic power [psychedelic movement x2].
You basically cant see anything but visuals. Strung out time lapses. The transition between each moment seems to blends together [reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening; all at once]. Almost complete loss of ego; 3/4 identity loss, getting close to that saturation point. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Your intellect and observations become one.
Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.
-Amazing things happen on this dose; no matter what.

Level 4 - Level 5


----------------------------------------------------------------

*1,500 mics-* Very few people have used this much LSD at once.
*It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose.*
Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe.
You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way.
Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light.
You will loose your ego,
but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place.
They are much smarter than human beings.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic.
If One has no tolerance / experience with LSD; paranoia, terror, and panic are very common at these doses. *This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! *Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*9,600 micrograms- *[Thumbprint] ~ This is literally like dying and coming back to life. Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ Divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. ~ Angel or Demon interaction / encounters. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an ego death. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing.] ~~~ Peak lasts 12+ hours.
[DMT / Near Death / Out of Body like experiences]

Level 5


*A dose 700 mics [level 4] and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 ugs [level 3 - level 4]+ and above have changed many lives 
in both positive and negative ways.*


-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~


*More research notes:* All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person.
Each microgram { ?g } benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on.
However, YOU may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges.
It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.



~BBQ


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 31, 2019)

wheres my psytrancers at?

surely someone in the psychedelic thread listens to psytrance!?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> wheres my psytrancers at?
> 
> surely someone in the psychedelic thread listens to psytrance!?


Have You ever heard Shulman? 

Hallucinogen is My go to.

What about You, Mate?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 31, 2019)

*





LSD Effects in Micrograms*

A single dose of LSD is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]
-Any dose can range from 60 mics - 400+ mics a dose.
-Some rare street LSD can be very potent at 400 or more micrograms of LSD per dose.

Since LSD is such a profound and powerful substance; LSD can drain One's energy very quickly and not to mention; manifest One's own motives.
Maintaining a healthy lifestyle, preserving Your energy, having the will power, and keeping a steady composure combats the negative side effects of LSD hang overs. Mixing other drugs with LSD will increase the negative side effects as well.
The higher the dosage and amount of redosing, the more likely of a chance to experience LSD's side effects.
Note: Higher quality / more potent acid most certainly can escalate the dangerous attributes that are associated with LSD.

The psilocybin mushroom dosage range, equivalent to LSD's dosage is not similar in effects but alike; in terms of being able to handle.
[This chart describes the classic golden capped 'psilocybe cubensis' mushroom. Other potent species of psilocybin mushrooms are unknown.]

And if LSD's effects weren't strong enough...
Mixing any anti depressant [prozac, zoloft, lexapros...etc], anti psychotic [risperdal, seroquel...etc] and/or any SSRI will in fact increase LSD or psilocybin mushroom's effects so much to a degree that it could literally and potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not, weeks.

*Justice_Fish from shroomery.org said:*
There it is:

20 mics- threshold, and some people see visuals, some dont. I personally do very easily.

30 mics- threshold, same

40 mics- obviously tripping a little bit but again, some people wouldnt see visuals.

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Tripping, but in my opinion nothing like even one gram of shrooms. It makes for a good time though. Lasts longer than a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- This is where it starts getting weird, because it is most certainly more intense for some people than a gram of mushrooms.

110 mics- like a gram and a half of mushrooms. A hit of some really good lsd.

150 mics-This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
For alot of people this is quite amazing and intense.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.

200 mics- equal to about an 8th of mushrooms, (or more for some people).

250 mics- scares the living daylights out of some people, yet some people handle it really well, This is the dose at which I have witnessed someone become very confused. He could "see" but he didnt know where he was(in his best friends driveway). When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. It was one of the best experiences of his life. (thats what I get for tripping with people around for the first time in a long while) Me and one friend had to talk this guy down for about a half hour.
much like 2 - 2.5 grams of mushrooms.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced.
Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.

500 mics- pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth.

700 mics- most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go there. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what. It would scare most people shitless. Some people will think they are dieing. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- is almost exactly like 1700 mics. 1700 mics being the most I have ever done. Very few people have used this much lsd. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out.
You will loose your ego.

A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things.
Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways. Still, it is no more threatening than mushrooms. So dont get me wrong.


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 2, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Have You ever heard Shulman?
> 
> Hallucinogen is My go to.
> 
> What about You, Mate?


will have to look up shulman.

and hell yea! i raged this party


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 4, 2019)

Last time that I saw that sweet heart was when He had a special treat involving multi coloured lazers, a digitally mapped visualizer board, and a little guidance; at that.


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 4, 2019)

haha so sick!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 10, 2019)

Was looking through some older posting back in 2012 when people at more LSD.
Found this little bugger that I could not say better Myself. Especially the bold / underlined text.


In the reddit thread: 
Different dosage of LSD explained. From 20ug-1500ug. Great for every tripper to know

...give_me_more_lsd says:


> I am of the opinion that personal body chemistry is very relevant when attempting to relate to a scale such as the one provided. When I first started dosing, It became very obvious that I had a very high natural tolerance to The Molecule, as the doses I would take regularly would cause other people to feel effects far stronger than was comfortable for them. This has always been the case. Around three weeks ago, I had a 1200µg experience with a close friend who is also accustomed to such doses. At no point did the visual effects overpower reality, though I must admit it was difficult to walk, as the cabin we were residing in seemingly moved like a small ship on an angry sea. I would say this scale of effects is subjective, and *the best way to know your limits is to start small and learn you capacity for tolerance before continuing on to larger doses.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 16, 2019)

yo bbq some of my friends keep bringing up their cell phones when they are tripping and how the emfs or electromagnatic whatevers are interfering with their trip causing anxiety and some ghost busters shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq some of my friends keep bringing up their cell phones when they are tripping and how the emfs or electromagnatic whatevers are interfering with their trip causing anxiety and some ghost busters shit


I don't know what You mean, Mate.

Unless You are referring to Electro Magnetic Frequencies?
Seeing as You are mentioning tripping; have You heard of orgonite?


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 19, 2019)

nah my homies be trippin about their phones dawg they cant stay away from them theyre sayin how they get all anxious when theyre around electronic equipment


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## skuba (Feb 23, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> nah my homies be trippin about their phones dawg they cant stay away from them theyre sayin how they get all anxious when theyre around electronic equipment


Tell em to turn them phones off


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 23, 2019)

skuba said:


> Tell em to turn them phones off


On a good dose my phone is a bout as useful as my nipples..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> On a good dose my phone is a bout as useful as my nipples..


I thought at first it read "On a good dose i use my phone with my nipples."

Excuse Me, Mate.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 23, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I thought at first it read "On a good dose i use my phone with my nipples."
> 
> Excuse Me, Mate.


shit.. I suppose if the dose is good enough there's no telling what I may use my nips for


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> shit.. I suppose if the dose is good enough there's no telling what I may use my nips for


Depends on who You really are, really.

There may be a naked, bearded Apollo looking fellow carrying naked My wife without consent because We did not air out the room. Buzz off, Me caldron. She'll be back to normal in a minute, Mate!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 13, 2019)

I have been editing and rewriting back and forth to which way this should make LSD sound. I want to help people with LSD but at the same time give Them fore warning from MY OWN past experiences that have been both good and bad; if You will. In the below quote is some serious facts about LSD and how We should educate Ourselves, Our family, Our love Ones, and everyone around Us about what exactly LSD is and how it should be treated, respected, and taken.

I hope We all can build from this. I see it, do You?
Please read the following quote carefully, if You must.
Let Me know what YOU ALL think. Really.
Putting in and giving as much effort as You can can ripple a positive change to make this world a bigger, better, strong, and an appropriately faster place that WE ALL deserve IS POSSIBLE.

MUCH LOVE AND MICRODOSES!!!!
~BBQ



> *[ C A U T I O N ]*
> Just like Cannabis, LSD can be mentally addictive. Tolerance issues with LSD may occur upon increasing the dosage.
> 'Side effects' from LSD such as: 'Bad trips'; illusions, panic, paranoia, and anxiety are common psychological byproducts when abused, having no experience, and clearly ignoring the basic rules to psychedelic substances like LSD.
> LSD is well known to cause a psychological after effect called a “flashback’. A ‘flashback’ is another form of HPPD [hallucinogen persisting perception disorder]. ‘Ego loss’ is another after effect from LSD and other psychoactive drugs. These after effects dissipate upon no further useage.
> ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Tolerance Update:*
> So as some of You may now know after past discussions...
> The LSD floating around Today is much different than the LSD going around in 2011.
> Purity AND potency. [ there is a difference .. most of the tabs ive been picking up are artwork, perforated ]
> ...


This is a quote from May 29th, 2017. I did a bunch of research in regards to microdosing every single day for at least 25 days. Check it out... I have reposted this quote over and over again within this thread on page 67 going up. I highly suggest skimming through the thread and reading if You have the time to see exactly what and where this research has gone with microdosing LSD.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

CHA.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*DO THE MATH!!!*

*{Eating 1-2 'hits' could put You at 50ugs - 800ugs, people!}*
*{Eating 2-3 'hits could put You at 100ugs - 1,200ugs, people!}
{Eating 3-4 'hits' could put You easily at 1,000ugs - 1,600ugs}
[Some rare street LSD can be very potent at 360 or more micrograms of LSD per 'hit'.]*

Staying familiar with what type of LSD You are eating will bring Your attention to the following chart.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

There it is: 
_*{https://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/596806-Subjective-Effects-of-Various-LSD-dosages}*_
_*Flickering on bluelight.org said and quoted Justice_Fish from shroomery.org on Nov-07-2011*_

*The information in this thread originated from justice_fish on theshroomery.org and is continued by heatlessbbq. LSD "Thumbprint" knowledge and experience is from chinacat72 from theshroomery.org. Also be sure to check out The Psychedelic Experience by Timothy Leary and the legendary "Trip Levels". [Level 1 and Level 2 are relatively a whole lot easier to handle than Level 3 or higher.] The psilocybin mushroom dosage range, equivalent to LSD's dosage is not similar in effects but alike; in terms of being able to handle. [This chart describes the classic golden capped 'psilocybe cubensis' mushroom. Other potent species of psilocybin mushrooms are unknown.] [This thread's research has been recorded with chronic, daily marijuana use and a relatively low tolerance to LSD.]







LSD's Effects in Micrograms (µg)
*
*Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD) *is a ridiculously small, potent, psychoactive, mind altering substance and hallucinogenic drug. LSD intensifies Our daily stigmas and amplifies / changes Our normal senses / perception. Many people report hallucinations, disorientation [at higher dosages], and life changing visions. Considering "Set and Setting" and "Dosage" before any LSD 'trip', is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects. Duration and effects usually last up to 8 to 12 hours; depending on dosage.

LSD is typically used for hallucinogenic, entheogenic, spiritual, performance / mental enhancement reasons; and to help gain awareness and insight into One’s life. Many people report having life altering experiences when not having been planned. Which could lead to wanting to further seek LSD's mystical, 'life changing' effects [psychonautics]. However, there are many who do get to see what LSD is like but do not get into it like 'psychonauts' do. This chart is dedicated to anyone who is curious and wants to further explore LSD with having the knowledge and warning of LSD's intense effects 
*[**especially** at higher dosages].*






*Doctor Albert Hoffman *was the first person to synthesize and to accidentally discover LSD. LSD was possibly the very reason to end war. Hoffman was on the hunt to discover a new vaccination for Polio and found out about LSD's psychedelic properties in 1943. The CIA got a hold of LSD in the 1950s and thought LSD would be helpful in mind control and came up with a program called Project MKUltra. LSD is currently listed as a schedule 1 controlled substances by the UN as of 1971. Doctor Albert Hoffman also was the first person to discover how to 'microdose' LSD correctly. In a pair of research notes that Hoffman left behind implies [a side note] that LSD has a tolerance in accordance to 'microdosages'. The note simply states: "2-3 days". LSD currently has no legal, medical use.

For LSD prices [page 35]… *Click Here*


*[ C A U T I O N ]*
Just like Cannabis, LSD can be mentally addictive. '*Tolerance'* *issues with LSD may occur upon increasing the dosage. *'Side effects' from LSD such as: 'Bad trips'; illusions, panic, paranoia, and anxiety are common psychological byproducts when having no experience and no knowledge on psychedelic substances such as LSD. LSD is well known to cause a psychological after effect called a “flashback’. A ‘flashback’ is another form of HPPD [hallucinogen persisting perception disorder]. ‘Ego loss’ is another after effect from LSD and other psychoactive drugs. These after effects dissipate upon no further useage. Since LSD is such a profound and powerful substance; using LSD _every day_ can drain Your energy very quickly and not to mention; manifest Your own motives. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle, preserving Your energy, having the courage, and keeping a steady composure will aid the negative side effects from LSD usage. *Mixing other drugs with LSD most certainly will increase the negative and dangerous side effects that LSD has.*

*YOU CANNOT UNDO / REDO A DOSE. YOU CAN ALWAYS ADD AND DOSE MORE.*

And if the effects of LSD weren't strong enough...
Mixing any anti depressant [prozac, zoloft, lexapro...etc], anti psychotic [risperdal, seroquel...etc] and/or any SSRI will in fact increase LSD or psilocybin mushroom's effects so much to a degree that it could literally and potentially make someone trip FOR DAYS... If not, weeks. If You are using SSRI's and You are wanting to trip; it is very wise to stop doing the SSRI/s before consuming the psychedelic. It is also suggested to take _half_ the recommended dosage to avoid any of the above side effects [100ugs could feel like 200+ugs][1.25grams of shrooms could feel like 2.5grams]. SSRIs can act as a type of MAOi that increases the effects of psychedelic substances, which really affects the body chemistry. 
*[Psychotic episodes are common when mixing ANY SSRI with LSD at any dosage!!!]*


*Tolerance: Dropping LSD 2-5 times in a matter of a week is absolutely possible and safe. *However, taking LSD 4-7 times in a short amount of time [especially in higher dosages] is possible but will clearly initiate dangerous side effects that are associated with LSD, very quickly. *Using LSD every day as a 'daily vitamin' has some very dangerous side effects. Taking a 2-3 day break off from eating any LSD will regain a normal, safe tolerance to the substance. **Note: Higher quality / more potent acid most certainly can escalate the dangers that are associated with LSD. The higher the dosage and amount of redosing, the more likely of a chance to experience LSD's side effects.*

Cannabis (Marijuana, Buds, Flower...etc) and 'Hashish' aids the side effects from LSD {in smaller-higher dosages}. [THC, CBD, and Cannabinoid containing 'Hashish' can get rid of aggression, depression, and boredom.] However, in concentrated [BHO, hash oil..etc], edible forms [50+ mgs], and in heavier dosages of Cannabis increases LSD's side effects. Such as aggression, megalomania, volatile behavior, and psychotic episodes.

In other words:* Smoking the buds of the cannabis plant is much safer when mixing with LSD than with highly concentrated or edible forms. *This is due to the plant material containing higher amounts of cannabinoids [CBDs] When butane or other solutes are ran through cannabis plant matter to create hash oils; key ingredients and psychedelic material is left behind and wasted in this process; not to mention some of the THC is wasted too. These compounds are called 'cannabinoids". Cannabinoids {CBD} promotes healing and growth. THC provides the psychedelic head trip and awareness. Cannabinoids provide pain relief and 'trigger' ease. When THC and CBDs mix or 'synergize' They potentiate and compliment each other. CBD can instigate a Level 2 trip when mixed with THC and in high concentrated forms. CBDs and low quality THC is almost impossible to get to Level 2 when having a tolerance to cannabis. This can be harmful to anyone using LSD as a hallucinogen, enthogen, or used for a 'microdose regimen'. *Having good weed around for any LSD journey is highly advised. *[32% is the highest percentage of THC / cannabinoids in marijuana buds to date and tastes just great!] [Edibles and concentrates can have up to 75-99% THC and contain absolutely no cannabinoids such as CBD.] *Some are looking into 'the gumby hash method' and 'hashish' [iron pressed kief] to get as many cannabinoids as possible.*








*

↓ SCROLL FOR 'SET AND SETTING' & IMPORTANT DOSAGE INFORMATION ↓*

*
*​


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*Set & Setting:






The way You use the substance.*

Considering "Set and Setting" before any LSD voyage, is extremely advisable due LSD's radical effects.
"Set and Setting" means where the trip will occur and how You feels before/during/after the trip.
*It is recommended to trip with people You do trust for the whole entire trip.*

*Set = *The mindset *[where You are in Your life]* and expectations *[intention]* that You have before the psychedelic experience.
*Setting = *The atmosphere, vibes, and environment *[where the trip is]* and where the psychedelic experience will take place.

More on Set & Setting: Who You are with or even around, the dosage, the time of the day or year, the diet, thoughts, feelings, and actions You have before, during, and after the experience. And especially _where You will be 'tripping'. _Considering that the peak is the strongest part of the trip, driving on dosages above 150 mics is not wise until You are coming down. The coming down effects are much more subtle and calm compared to the peaking effects.
*[Peak effects are 5-6 hours] - [Coming down effects are 3-5+ hours after]

Note: LSD is much easier to handle with experience, an interest in astronomy, and tolerance to Lysergic-acid-Diethylamide. 
It is wise to consider all of this before dropping LSD. {see 'Doctor Albert Hoffman' and 'Tolerance'}*

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal & 
professional life will greatly dictate Your LSD endeavors {see dosage}.






*
*Considering, reading, and understanding the whole "Set and Setting" Section is advised.*
*
-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*


*Types, Quality, & Potency: LSD's quality and potency dramatically effects the experience [even pre and post trip]. Obtaining higher quality acid [WoW, fluff, or needlpeoint] will rise the 'dosage experience'. Having the opportunity to trust, check, and recognize what kind of LSD is available before 'tripping' is most wise. Since LSD is microscopic, it is almost impossible to judge [even remotely close] the exact amount before consuming it; even if the LSD is on paper or in liquid. *Higher potency crystals such as 'white fluff' and 'needlepoint' are the most sought after; typically found on 'white on white', unperforated blotter paper. Crystals such as [Silver, Amber, Lavender...etc.] still have affective LSD-25 attributes but are no where near as potent OR quality as 'white fluff' or 'needlepoint'.

White Fluff- White, fluffy crystals. 98%+ pure / unadulterated LSD-25. White fluff is typically laid at a lower rate [50ugs-150ugs a 'hit'] due to white fluff's phenomenal and sparing quality that can produce notorious hang over effects; if abused and not taken lightly. There is less fear and less intense/ overwhelming feelings. Visuals are reported as more round and cumulus. Also profound clarity, joy, the sensation of floating, euphoria, and bliss is common with white fluff. 
White fluff can be found on WoW, perforated artwork blotter paper, or even in liquid.

Needlepoint- White, needly looking crystals. 95% pure / unadulterated LSD-25. Always laid _at least_ 100+ugs a 'hit'. 
Very strong / potent, some white fluff qualities and has some edgy characteristics. Also known as 'Swiss', 'Sandoz', or 'European Czech'.
Most always found on white on white paper [there are some reports of people getting liquid needlepoint {very strong liquid}.

Silver- Very needly, chrome looking crystals. 85-90% clean / unadulterated LSD-25. Typically laid 70ugs -100ugs [the very most] a 'hit'.
A little edgy like needlepoint, some white fluff qualities, and trace amounts of side effects [i.e. itchiness, tingling..etc].
Can be found on Wow or liquid but typically found on perforated artwork blotter paper.

Amber- *"*_Decent(70%?)_ This crystal varied from a light amber color to an almost dark brown color. Was always available. One batch called quadricept amber was the color of light honey and was very good. Lot`s a people worked with this crystal but I always would use silver instead since it was better and the same price. *" *[source from chinacat72 on shroomery.org]

Lavender- Absolutely sticky crystals and obvious impurities that dispels purple, violet, or lavender colours. [Usually 50-60ugs a 'hit']
60-70% LSD-25 quality. Lavender has a shorter half life; which means it doesn't last as long, doesn't affect One's tolerance as much, is easier to handle, and has less visual / positive effects. Typically found in liquid. It has been seen dripped on paper before [identified as fake LSD-25].
A _very_ powerful and mysterious LSD crystal.

'Mop-up' Eggshell- This crystal is further being researched and is quite unknown. Eggshell seems to be a marketing gimmick and satire.

*-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*



*Dosage:





Any 'hit' of real LSD can range from 50 - 400+ micrograms a 'hit'.
YOU could be easily eating 150-400+ micrograms on ONE 'hit' of LSD, right now [2019].
[Some rare street LSD can be very potent at 360 or more micrograms of LSD per 'hit'.
Eating 3-4 'hits' of this stuff could put You easily at 1,000ugs - 1,600ugs.]
*
LSD is a microscopic, psychoactive substance that is active in micrograms [ug].
Which is nearly impossible to be seen by the naked eye and to be weighed out on paper or liquid.
*A single 'hit' of LSD is [1/4 inch x 1/4 inch paper] or [1 full gravity weight drop ~ liquid]*
Above average: 200+ugs per 'hit'.
Average: 50-150ugs per 'hit'.
Below average: 20-75ugs per 'hit'.

*DO THE MATH!!!*

*{Eating 1-2 'hits' could put You at 50ugs - 800ugs, people!}
{Eating 1/2 a 'hit' - a whole 'hit' could put You at 25ugs - 400ugs}*
*{Eating 2-3 'hits' could put You easily at 100ugs - 1,200ugs, people!}
{Eating 3-4 'hits' could put You anywhere between 150ugs - 1,600ugs, people!}*

Staying familiar with what type of LSD You are eating will bring Your attention to the following chart.


*----------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*LSD seems to secrete pineal nectar at any dosage {Level 2 or above} [read into meditation and yoga].
[This thread's research has been recorded with chronic, daily marijuana use and a relatively low tolerance to LSD.]
Cannabis increases LSD's effects, even the closed eye visuals.*


OBE = Out of Body Experiences ~ NDE = Near Death Experiences ~ ESP = Extra Sensory Perception
OEV = Open Eye Visuals ~~~ CEV = Closed Eye Visuals ~~~ TEV = Third Eye Visuals [Synesthetic imagery]


*10 ugs *- Microdose [increase of focus and energy]. Feeling LSD's effects to the slightest.
Rushing senses [conscious or not]. Marijuana increases the effects of LSD.
*Lasts longer and is similar to a microdose [0.1 grams] of shrooms. *

*20 ugs *- Some euphoria, extreme mood lift, and body high. Visual acuity is enhanced.
Creativity and pleasure become extremely apparent. Extraordinary weather conditions.
Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear.
Total effects last about 8 hours. Slight rise in tolerance.

*1STingle Microdose Increments ['Maths', Diverging Crescendo, Geometry key]:*
60 microgram tabs = 1/2 of a Tab
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares [google: '16 squares']
360+microgram tabs = 21+ pieces

----------------------------------------------------------------

*30 ugs *- Low 'tripping' effects. Your imagination is increased, improved, new, and unfamiliar. 
Some use this as an intermediate 'microdose' [increase of focus and energy]. 
A lot more sensitive to emotions and energy. Going in and out of consciousness is common. 
Slight sensory enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified a little bit]. Appreciation for music.
Very slight visuals, patterning, and optical illusions start to appear. 
Some Third Eye Visuals. No Closed Eye Visuals.

*40 ugs *- Obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit. Slight breach out of the ego barrier [aka 'tripping' but still 'sober'].
Some psychedelia; [i.e. some flashing, 'trippy' moments, appreciation and some awareness...etc]
CEVs are barley noticeable. There can be some TEVs or imaginations [a great dose for meditation].
Beneficial increase of energy, confidence, accuracy, and courage. Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear.
Hedonism and endurance hang overs from over use [such as depression, aggression, and/or boredom].
*Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects.*

*Level 1 ~ {10ugs - 40ugs}*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*50 ugs* - Medium 'tripping' effects. Slow come up with no tolerance. Thought patterns are noticeably altered.
Brain high and euphoric energy; mental and physical stimulation. Interesting cognition. Very sensitive to energy and vibes. Your field of vision is brighter, colors are more vibrant. There is some flashing, after imaging, and noticeable trails. Some barley get any closed eye visuals at all. Visual acuity is further enhanced along with focus and increased distractive thought patterns. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered 'tripping'. 
*Lasts longer than You think and is similar to a low dose of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis.*

*75 ugs *- This is where You start to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. {Eye dilation can be prominent. Rise of anticipation.}
Bright colors; surfaces start to bend or breathe slightly [there can be some shuttering and fluttering]. Designs are visible.
You start to think more; a vast increase in brain activity and appreciation. Your thoughts really start to speed up and you become more aware of everything.
Insightful thoughts and memorable moments of clarity. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories surface and emerge.
Change of short term memory lapses leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Confused or reminiscent thoughts; especially with marijuana.
- This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with.
- Very real looking surroundings, [noticeable changes in reality and perception].
- Sensory and sensual enhancement [Food smells / tastes amazing].
- Slow come up _with no tolerance_ ["should we take another?"]
- Closed eye visuals are calm and faint.
*Lasts longer and is similar to 1 gram of shrooms or 150 mgs of MDMA.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*100 ugs* - The most sought after LSD dosage *[Deep meditation and meaningful appreciation] - *"Yup! I feel it."
Visuals are getting more obvious now [i.e. tracers, trails, shimmering...etc]. Natural perception filter is somewhat dropped [by 10%].
A large increase in appreciation and surreal thoughts; trippy sensory stimulation & enhancement.
Profound wonder, expansive thoughts, and synchronicities [Memory Trances are possible.].
Some people have been caught laughing their arses off for no reason at this dose [literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab].
Profound over analyzations, epiphanies, and mystery can arise [especially when mixing with cannabis].
Some realistic, imaginary visions & thought trains [Third Eye Visuals].
Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear. There is some CEVs [2dimensional especially with cannabis]
*[A great dose for events, creativity, vivid mindscapes, and noticeable visuals.]*

*[Under Entheogenic Threshold]*
Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. -
Most that intend to have a level 3 trip and do not take enough usually get here.
*[Over use and tolerance issues increase after consecutive drops such as being spun out, aggression, depression, and boredom]*

*Level 2 ~ {50ugs - 100ugs}*

_*----------------------------------------------------------------*
(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_

*150 - 350 ugs*: " ~ High 'tripping' effects. A lot like 1.25 grams - 3 grams of shrooms ['new cubes'], with a longer duration.
This is where things get intense. These are the main dosages people try to get to if they looking for LSD's 'tripping' effects without freaking out. The peak is usually always uncomfortable and intense at first for people with no tolerance / experience {see dosage}. You should work Your way up. The come down is simply amazing. There will be: Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Cotton 'moist' mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is less desirable the higher the dose}. Effects come on 45 minutes - 90 minutes after administration. Peaking effects last 5-6 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours.

When these doses are over used spiritual progression / blockage may come up.
~Megalomania may also come up [Deep over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix]. Cannabis mixed with LSD can really set this off. Nothing a psychonaut can't handle... It's good to educate Yourself on what LSD does before doing it and
taking a "2-3 day" break from acid, smoke some good reefer instead, and watch a candle flicker is always good. Most always report a Level 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other drugs.
*[Hang over effects and tolerance issues increase after consecutive drops such as being spun out, aggression, depression, and boredom]*
_______________________________________________________
~ Healing / Spiritual experiences - Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common.
Strong emotional experiences and memory flashbacks [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].
Very heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Music vividly affects mood. This is where ego loss really starts to become a thing [15-35%].
Aura air wave visuals [i.e. color / opaque / hue changing visuals.]. Surfaces are bejeweled, embossed, and can be in motion.
Designs, kaleidoscopes, and Tessellations are all over surfaces and the ground.
Psychedelic polka dots, honeycomb patterns, speed racing rainbows, bubble tints, and 'visual snow'.
Focal point landscapes [i.e. expanding clouds, moonlit nights, rolling thunder, and heavenly rays.]
Synesthesia is absolutely present, contrasted, and realistic [memory flashbacks are common].
Meaningful moments, Fancy evenings, and harlequin romance. Gasoline glow, red hot riptide, GTA, and hot pursuit.
Pronounced recognition / awareness; extremely vivid imagination and actual, graphic TEVisuals.
Closed eye visuals appear; [can be 3Dimensional and very entertaining.]
*Recommended to not to go out in public or drive on doses this high!!!
-Experiences can be Whimsical / Playful / Scary. *

*150 ugs - *"Ripples" and "Waves" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc.
Meaningful & emotional insight into His/Her life. Contemplative and empathic thoughts. Uncommon / abnormal phenomenon may happen.
Vivid visual and cognition enhancement. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.
Very sensitive to energy. [sounds are wider/deeper, emotions are strong and heavy, feelings and senses are vividly stimulated].
-There usually is a noticeable after glow and there can be some side effects when this dose is over used; such as tiredness or hang over sensitivities.
*Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.*
[ Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms but more profound. ]

*200 ugs - *Rushing brain activity. Colorful visuals are everywhere. Rise of anticipation and extreme sense to energy.
ClosedEyeVisuals & OpenEyeVisuals are very apparent at this point. Progressive ideas and manifestations [making things happen].
Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose.
200-250 micrograms of LSD is considered 'sacrament' and 'entheogenic'.
*- Childish / Frightening.

250 ugs - *This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like.
This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; "This is a full on acid trip, man." This dose is intense as fuck! *[25% filtered]*
~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Speed racing color enhancement and rich sensory input.
The peak is very intense, delightful, or even scary. Long and detailed after imaging / trails / shuttering.
High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage [after consecutive doses and/or mixed with other drugs].
-With no tolerance there is usually a profound after glow. With a tolerance, 'triggers' can set You off very easily.
-Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
-Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This dose and higher is not for partying.
-Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
-Major energy sense on come up.
*A lot like 2.3 grams of shrooms [psilocybe cubensis], with a longer duration. *

*300 ugs - You're getting into heavy territory. *
Your visual field starts to become fractalized. Closed eye visuals begin to blend with open eye visuals.
Objects and things looking different and/or moved [a little bit of reality loss]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging.
Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continuum *[one up or breakthrough]*.
Emotions on high response and past regressions will come up [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].
Intense energy stimulant, body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches. ~~~~
Extremely vivid memory / time lapses, absorbing flashbacks and Third Eye visions.
Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.].
*One 'hit' of LSD can get You here* ~
"That was so unbelievably intense on My mind and spirit. I cannot sleep."

*You're getting into powerful places.*
Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage [be it; experience or taking several microdosages].
Level 3 unless mixed with other drugs [ive seen a person FLIP OUT on 2 tabs and 1/3 of a gram of molly before].
Its a lot like 250 micrograms or 3 grams of shrooms and lasts a whole lot longer. The coming down effects are amazing.
If you have never done LSD, 300ug is simply too much for you.

300ugs is still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line.

*Level 3 ~ {150ugs - 350ugs}*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*400-650 ugs-* Heavy 'tripping' effects. A lot like 'an eighth' - 6 grams of mushrooms [dried].* [Psychotic episodes may happen]*
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. If One has no tolerance or experience with LSD; fear, panic, and terror is common. There is a hypersensitivity to 'self', temperature, and the environment. Unusual thoughts, actions, and speech. Jaw clenching. Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peaking effects last 6-7 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours.
_______________________________________________________
~Extreme rise of anticipation. Deep & introspective personal scenarios, and revelations may happen.
A series of rapidly changing or consistent feelings / emotions emerge. (225ugs x2-3)
( curious, joyful, egoless, blissful, giddy, fearful, sad, angry, uncertain, distrusting, irritated, relieved, courageous, comforted, exhausted, excited..etc).
Profound recognition and contemplative insights into Your attitude, situations, lifestyle, and awareness.
Full empathy and 'tripping' effects; the biometric reality filter is bypassed [*40%-60%*].
~ Strong hallucinations and visuals. (i.e. fractals lay over everything, objects can breathe or turn into other objects..etc ).
Synesthesia senses come on strong and blends everything together. 'Everything goes together'.
Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Music can be so intense/profound that it can control the trip and emotions.
Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is overwhelming. Closed Eye Visuals fade away the moment the come down starts.
Mysterious, unforgettable TEVs; prophecies, visions, and premonitions. Out of Body Experiences and Astral Projections are possible.
*-Experiences can be Intense / Overwhelming / Life Changing. *

*These doses and higher can be psychologically dangerous to anyone.*
{It is very wise to consider a shaman [someone who has been this high] and a proper Set and Setting at these dosages or higher}
*[All effects that are described less than 400 ugs will be apparent.]*
[Most people would never take this much acid unless they knew how much they have in their possession and really want to get pretty far out there.]
[Some people take this much acid [or more] on accident because they did not know how much acid they had in their possession.]


*400 ugs- *This is where things start to get real insane, very intense, and outrageous.
Intense hallucinations, visions, and imaginative experiences. People usually report this dose as life changing and very thought provoking.
There can be some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc..). Time distortions and some "moments of eternity".
Empathy and understanding in the 'self', ego, universe, or other such names. There is a dissolving into consciousness.
1/3 identity loss, alchemical oscillation [the experience can go any direction], or You find Yourself contradicting multiple things simultaneously.
Disorientation and confusion may start to appear.

*This is where You can really start to lose touch with reality.*
There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of Your own feelings and drive.
The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event, thought/s, situation, or idea/s.
It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.
[More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli]. *400+ micrograms is considered a Heavy dose of LSD.*

*500 ugs- *Hallucinations and visuals are absolutely present.
[i.e. colorful fractals are literally everywhere, there can be some x-ray vision..etc]
Powerful - Profound life changing experiences. Futuristic / historic visual improvements, trails, and designs seen on grond, surfaces, faces etc..
Intense dissolving and separation of the ego; strong empathy and Some loss of reality. Ability to almost see through matter during peak effects.
TEVs and CEVs are absolutely guaranteed [i.e. never ending fractals, calendars, history, symbols, time travel...etc].
DMT body high. Time becomes meaningless. Alice in wonderland like scenarios. Things _start_ talking to You.
Strong energy stimulant, instinctual force, and psychedelic movement.

*600ugs- *is very similar to 500ugs.


*Level 3 - 4 ~ {400ugs - 650ugs}*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*750 ugs - *Heroic 'tripping' effects. A lot like 7+ grams of shrooms. *[Psychotic episodes and/or blackouts are common]*
Definite crossing into the space / time continuum. OBE, NDE and ESP type phenomena is common.
Life changing personal revelations; Idealistic, spiritual, and mystical experiences.
Difficulty integrating visuals or recalling experience [not to mention the length].
X - ray vision [ability to see through objects or matter]. Intense trails and after imaging.
Profound, intense, detailed, digitally moving, and animated kaleidoscopic CEVs and flower of life OEVs [much like DMT].
Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures is quite common.
Obvious blending or confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting colors, seeing music etc..).
TEVs essentially take over the whole experience; really.

During the peak, all You can basically see is visuals. For most, physical motion can be disorienting or difficult.
DMT body high. Some are reporting an "ego death" or the feeling of loosing Your body / ego.
Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise if not prepared or experienced.
*[LSD at higher dosages can bring on dissociative effects; which can be very dangerous].*
[ This is where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dosage {with no tolerance}.
This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the visuals and effects dissipate {with a tolerance} ]
*- Astounding / Terrifying [200 mics x 4].*

*1,000 ugs - *Most people won't go there without a tolerance.
Providing a quality Set and Setting and shaman [someone who has experienced a dosage this high or higher] is extremely advised. If not prepared nor experienced; some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.
~ Rapid come up and intense tryptamine rushes. DMT like visuals, body high, and phenomena. Fierce energy and Lysergic power [psychedelic movement x2].
Strung out TEV time lapses. The transition between each moment seems to blends together.
[Reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening; all at once.
Such as rolling a blunt inside, going outside, sparking it up, going back inside, and seeing it all happen in a matter of one _instant. _
or the experience becomes so immense that it is very difficult to interpret and reintegrate.]
Almost complete loss of ego; 3/4 identity loss, getting close to that saturation point. TEVs seem to invoke or spawn consciousness into actuality.
Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Your intellect and observations become one.
- Closed eye visuals appear 20-30 minutes in and are absolutely breathtaking.
Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.
*-Amazing things happen on this dose; no matter what.*

*Total trip lasts around 16-18 Hours. Side effect hang over effects last 24+ hours.*
(Exhaustion is common. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day.)
Taking a day off or two from work after the experience is a really good idea.
*Recommended that the tripper work His / Her way up to these types of dosages.
It is extremely important to stay, sleep, and eat healthy when redosing and/or taking doses this high.*

*
Level 4 - Level 5 ~ {750ugs - 1,200ugs +}

----------------------------------------------------------------*

*1,200 ugs- *Very Heroic 'tripping' effects.
"The Saturation Point" - This dosage and higher is when Your neuroreceptors are flooded with the molecule.
With no tolerance, You get the furthest You can possibly go while still having the slightest comprehension of what is actually going on.
Even though what is going on is completely changed, altered, and lysergic.
Complete loss of reality. Where the 'impossible' becomes "Possible".
It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose.
*[It's a lot like 750ugs just getting a little too dangerous]*

*1,500 ugs- *Very few people have used this much LSD at once. It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose.
You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Total loss of ego.
Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. Total loss of visual connection with reality.
The senses cease to function in the normal way. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light.
You will lose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place.
They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
They are condensed energy forms and subtle body energies.
The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic.
This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Extremely profound loop / thought lessons. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).
Paranoia, terror, panic, and mania are very common at these doses.
*[It's a lot like 1,200 micrograms and 1,700 micrograms.]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

*9,600 ugs - **[Thumbprint]** ~ This is where the whole dynamic of an LSD trip turns not only into an experience but a dream in Itself. *Absolute detachment from reality and extremely preoccupied mental / thought comprehension. _This dosage is literally like dying and coming back to life. _Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise.
~ Divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. Angel or Demon interaction / encounters. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an absolute loss of ego. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing a thumbprint.]
*Peak lasts 12+ hours. ~~~ [DMT "Breakthrough"]

Level 5 ~ {1,200ugs +}

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*

*More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person.*
Each microgram {ug} benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on [in this thread].
However, You may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges.
It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.

*~BBQ*


*A dose 700 mics [level 4] and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 ugs [level 3 - level 4]+ and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 24, 2019)

*HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY TO THIS BOARD, FORUM, AND THREAD.*

Born March 24th, 2011.


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 26, 2019)

HAPPY SPRING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2019)

I made an inquiry to Myself the other evening reminding Myself to make a note. The note implies I should let everyone know this certain piece of information on the boards.

Some research notes:
Every time I administer a high - strong dosage of LSD to Myself. Almost instantly or not even minutes later I get a flood of anxiety and rushing thoughts about My current mind 'set'. Not even 5 minutes after dosing, certain overwhelming emotions come up that used to be apparent when I first journeyed psychoactive substances. Those thoughts dissipate almost instanlty with a psychonaut's state of mind and experience. With the simple knowing that these thoughts are a '*surge*' or influx of prior thoughts and emotions right before taking the dose. It is almost like a rapid montage reel of Your own thoughts and emotions catch up right before You start coming up on the LSD. This is much easier to relate to or explain if One has taken over 500 micrograms of LSD at once. or separating that dose into two [250ugs x2] and taking the second dose an hour after the first. One _will_ become aware of these effects. It's just how One will react to Them.

Knowing all of this really has helped Me and I hope it can help YOU all as well.
I hope WE all can talk about this. I have an open message box.
Much respect and courtesy, Mates.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2019)

All right, Mates.

I am conducting a past, present, and future experiment Tomorrow for 4/19's celebrations.

The experiment consists of a certain method on taking LSD that has been past down from family.

This method described is:
*to eat 25mcgs, wait 30-45 minutes and repeat until the desired dosage is reached.*
If You are not familiar with 25mcg dosages, I suggest finding someone You know who is.
If You do not get the desired effects, just simply tack on more 25mcg dosages.

I plan on taking 3-4 25mcg dosages and dosing Them a bit differently on timing.
1. 25 mcgs; right as I wake. 6:30 a.m.
2. Another 25mcgs at 8:30 a.m.
3. Another at 10:30 a.m.
4. and perhaps the last at 12:30 p.m.

I do not expect a level 3 trip at all. I will post updates, if any.

Just some things to think about before We get super trippy Tomorrow.
Cheers and respects, Mates!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds interesting. What are the effects like, does it's feel like it keeps coming and going? I don't like that lol.


----------



## Forbinwasblue (Apr 21, 2019)

I haven’t read anything on this thread really but I'm curious if anyone’s testing their shit in the past few years. There’s some real garbage out there that is not L and a vast majority it seems doesn’t know the difference. Or they don’t care and just want a buzz. Im not looking for a buzz off L. I’m looking for more. Be careful out there. Test your shit. Don’t eat schwag. Love and Light


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Sounds interesting. What are the effects like, does it's feel like it keeps coming and going? I don't like that lol.


thats wut acid is kid turn up


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2019)

Forbinwasblue said:


> I haven’t read anything on this thread really but I'm curious if anyone’s testing their shit in the past few years. There’s some real garbage out there that is not L and a vast majority it seems doesn’t know the difference. Or they don’t care and just want a buzz. Im not looking for a buzz off L. I’m looking for more. Be careful out there. Test your shit. Don’t eat schwag. Love and Light


LSD is microscopic and very hard to identify the exact or even remotely close to the exact amount.

If You are looking for a buzz off LSD, You are going to have quite a long buzz there, Mates.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> All right, Mates.
> 
> I am conducting a past, present, and future experiment Tomorrow for 4/19's celebrations.
> 
> ...


Okay.

So I ran the experiment and above method on Bicycle day.
Took around the same chart as above and dosage. Timing and all...

I estimate I took around 125-155 micrograms of LSD total.
Since I spaced out so many individual microdosages [like the experiment intended], I wound up having a high Level 2 experience for 10 hours. There really was no come down except feeling a bit depleted of energy, smoking cannabis easily got rid of those side effects. Never got to Level 3.
I know though if I took those same microdosages all at once [125-155 mcgs] I would have gotten to Level 3. Absolutely 100%.

It honestly felt like I was at a Level 3 come down all day, maybe even some more visuals. There was absoultely no Level 3 peaking effects or experience though. Feeling like I was having a Level 3 come down all day was quite attractive and makes Me want to further do this method in the future; for when I intend to feel like I want to have a Level 3 come down all day, with absolutely no peak. LSD come downs after a Level 3 peak is very sought after IMO. Even though this _hallucinogenic_ experience was highly enjoyable. I do not find these types of experiences entheogenic or healing. More rather a good time filled with leisure and goofing off. I feel having a Level 3 peak is essential for healing and entheogenic / spiritual experiences.

I really enjoyed Myself though and figured this method would be great and useful for any novice or inexperienced LSD user, to help ease or experience Them into Level 3. Since the above experiment and method does not allow the user access to Level 3, it is unlikely that any psychedelic awakenings, spiritual healing, or entheogenic benefit will happen. *I'm sure this has to do with tolerance [spacing out the doses].*

It all depends on the intention. Nothing wrong with this method.
Just another way to usher newbies and the cautious into the Level 3 world.
Or... For the hard working psychonaut to take some fun time off from all Their Level 3 healing and microdosing work.

I hope all of this information helps.
Much respect and microdoses!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> thats wut acid is kid turn up


You're calling me kid and if says you're 25? K kid I'll turn up


----------



## WildCard008 (May 6, 2019)

lmafo!!!


----------



## zoosyl (May 6, 2019)

i just finially receieved some tabs might be bunk tho i hope not that would be cruel seems like ages since i last done it i hope i can still handle it lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> i just finially receieved some tabs might be bunk tho i hope not that would be cruel seems like ages since i last done it i hope i can still handle it lol


Have fun!


----------



## zoosyl (May 6, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Have fun!


thanks man kind of nervous lol


----------



## zoosyl (May 6, 2019)

i took a micro dose to start off 25 ug


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2019)

Always fun .


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)




----------



## zoosyl (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4331719


be funnier if the last line was an actual accurate lsd hullicnation like the floor moving


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 15, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Have fun!


Always, Mate.

Have You been partaking since April Nineteenth?


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Always, Mate.
> 
> Have You been partaking since April Nineteenth?


I micro dosed a couple times .


----------



## zoosyl (May 15, 2019)

ive noticed 1p lsd has a more intense body load then regular lsd and felt way less natural, besides that it was extremely similar, still a awesome experience though lsd has some serious euphoria


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 15, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I micro dosed a couple times .








Why'd Ya stop, Mate?


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2019)

I will be again saturday .


----------



## WildCard008 (May 16, 2019)

hye bbq have you tried mescaline


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 19, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> hye bbq have you tried mescaline


I have not partaken in "the all mighty mescalito".

Why do You ask, Mate?


----------



## WildCard008 (May 25, 2019)

everyone keeps talking about how they can get it and should try it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 26, 2019)

*Laughs*

If They really want it, They should grow it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 26, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> i took a micro dose to start off 25 ug





Thundercat said:


> Always fun .





Thundercat said:


> I micro dosed a couple times .





HeatlessBBQ said:


> Why'd Ya stop, Mate?





Thundercat said:


> I will be again saturday .


How'd that go, darling?


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2019)

Lol it went great . Had one in the morning and another in the afternoon to keep the ride smooth. I just got gifted some fresh laid paper I am excited to try out. Its supposed to be true 100ish mic hits.


----------



## zoosyl (May 26, 2019)

i tried a orange ectasy pill last night and it felt like a combination of lsd, mdma and what i think was amphetimine like a small amount of each strange buzz for sure but enjoyable, has anyone had weird ecstasy that made u trip out like lsd?


----------



## WildCard008 (May 26, 2019)

ya man most xtc is cut with meth got to stay up on those test kits


----------



## zoosyl (May 26, 2019)

not a single drug on the planet that fuck your brain up faster then pure mdma, abuse is like guaranteed depression and anxiety disorder with suicide attempts, talking from personal experience, but no experience dealing with meth users i have no idea thats a major usa problem


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2019)

Those purple haired American Female Mothers...







You Americans sure know how to let it go...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2019)

*Original post:*

20 mics- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

30 mics- threshold, same as 20 mics

40 mics- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- Bright colors, surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.
Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

110 mics- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

200 mics- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

250 mics- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

500 mics- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


700 mics- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common.
Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mdma-dosage-effects-tolerance.932162/ <--- click here



zoosyl said:


> not a single drug on the planet that fuck your brain up faster then pure mdma, abuse is like guaranteed depression and anxiety disorder with suicide attempts, talking from personal experience, but no experience dealing with meth users i have no idea thats a major usa problem...


Wouldn't You mean Crystal Meth, @zoosyl?
Where is Your sourcing for this literature or information?

Seeing as Our society is accepting and looking into MDMA being a potential to cure PTSD; this does not make any sense unless overly abused and taken irresponsibly.
Also since it's the year 2019, We are not very evolved into the idea of using MDMA beyond those terms, Mate. We have a long way to go and We as a species are not ready as of now but will be someday.

MDMA eases people's psychological pain more than people give MDMA credit for.
Also... America is notorious for meth addicts getting paranoid, having depression, and attempting suicide.

When I used to tour with the dead in the 90s there was so much meth and crank.
It was insane.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if You were a meth addict, @zoosyl.


----------



## WildCard008 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## zoosyl (May 29, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if You were a meth addict, @zoosyl.





HeatlessBBQ said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/mdma-dosage-effects-tolerance.932162/ <--- click here
> 
> Wouldn't You mean Crystal Meth, @zoosyl?
> Where is Your sourcing for this literature or information?
> ...


to clarify what i said not once did i say mdma was worse then meth or just as bad, meth is 20 times more addictive, 20 times more physcially harmful and toxic, both is extremely bad for serotonin receptors and i think mdma might even be a bit worse for serotonin, and nah to be perfectly honest with ya I'm more of a drunk, pillhead lol


----------



## zoosyl (May 29, 2019)

we should stop talking about crank now


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> to clarify what i said not once did i say mdma was worse then meth or just as bad, meth is 20 times more addictive, 20 times more physcially harmful and toxic, both is extremely bad for serotonin receptors and i think mdma might even be a bit worse for serotonin, and nah to be perfectly honest with ya I'm more of a drunk, pillhead lol


Therefore...
By logic and YOUR words, meth is 20x "worse" than MDMA.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 29, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> we should stop talking about crank now


I agree...

Let's talk about MDMA.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 30, 2019)

or LSD, mushies, and ketamine...


----------



## WildCard008 (May 31, 2019)

yo bbq whast the deal with molly these days


----------



## zoosyl (May 31, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq whast the deal with molly these days


molly happens to be my area of expertise, but im canadian they don't treat drug users like hardcore criminals here so the quality down there is probably shit

watching cops americans being tossed in jail for a few grams of weed, meanwhile im ordering ounces of high quality kush for 118$ US off the internet like it aint shit takes 2 days to show up, around here cops will probually smoke a joint with ya if they stop by being nosy lmao


----------



## zoosyl (May 31, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 31, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq whast the deal with molly these days


In My personal opinion. Molly is shit and absolute garbage.
I much rather take an ILY or two.


----------



## zoosyl (May 31, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> In My personal opinion. Molly is shit and absolute garbage.
> I much rather take an ILY or two.


Ive literately done molly cut with bath salts before, mdma is supposed to last about 3-4 hours, not 10-12, thats the bath salts or crank laced in it, mdma dosen't make you grind your teeth non stop


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 31, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> Ive literately done molly cut with bath salts before, mdma is supposed to last about 3-4 hours, not 10-12, thats the bath salts or crank laced in it, mdma dosen't make you grind your teeth non stop








I'll keep an eye out for those "cut" ecstasy pills.


----------



## zoosyl (May 31, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I'll keep an eye out for those "cut" ecstasy pills.


that guy right there is on a combo of bath salts , meth and mdma, trust me i know


----------



## zoosyl (May 31, 2019)

mdma is like a EXTREMELY euphoric , lovey dovey, feeling of a drug, its the other crap that makes you feel extremely wired and i got to say mdma cut with other crap is truly awesome you just can't abuse it or it'll fuckin ruin you


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 1, 2019)

yo bbq whats your spiritual beliefs like and why dont you talk about shrooms more


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2019)

I got gifted a big bag of penis envy shrooms the other day by a buddy . I havn't eaten them yet but I'm excited to try them.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I got gifted a big bag of penis envy shrooms the other day by a buddy . I havn't eaten them yet but I'm excited to try them.


Been a while for me. I got out of the Navy in late 1983. The next spring we had the biggest crop of shrooms I had ever seen. Being broke and not having any weed going yet, I did mushrooms too often. And did too many. Fucked up one of my kidneys pretty good. Had to stop drinking tea right away. And beer and soda a few years down the line.

So enjoy in moderation.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 1, 2019)

*Original post:*

20 mics- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

30 mics- threshold, same as 20 mics

40 mics- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- Bright colors, surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.
Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

110 mics- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

200 mics- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

250 mics- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

500 mics- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


700 mics- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common.
Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## macsnax (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Been a while for me. I got out of the Navy in late 1983. The next spring we had the biggest crop of shrooms I had ever seen. Being broke and not having any weed going yet, I did mushrooms too often. And did too many. Fucked up one of my kidneys pretty good. Had to stop drinking tea right away. And beer and soda a few years down the line.
> 
> So enjoy in moderation.


That's really interesting. I didn't know that shrooms could be that hard on the body. Good to know too, my liver isn't on the best shape from years of drinking. So I try not to overdo anything anymore.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah I won't be over doing it thats for sure . I had my years of hard tripping, I learned a lot about my self. I'm over that these days. I still might eat 2-3g but this is the first time I've had shrooms in a few years at this point.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's really interesting. I didn't know that shrooms could be that hard on the body. Good to know too, my liver isn't on the best shape from years of drinking. So I try not to overdo anything anymore.


There is a little strychnine in magic mushrooms. I had been doing them every day for a week or so. That night I had peed red in the shower, but was tripping so, I didn't trust my sight. Next day I was still peeing red. I didn't have money or insurance, so I just learned to live with it. Mostly drinking lots of water, and not drinking anything that hurts. My kidney will let me know if it's not good for me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strychnine_poisoning


----------



## macsnax (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is a little strychnine in magic mushrooms. I had been doing them every day for a week or so. That night I had peed red in the shower, but was tripping so, I didn't trust my sight. Next day I was still peeing red. I didn't have money or insurance, so I just learned to live with it. Mostly drinking lots of water, and not drinking anything that hurts. My kidney will let me know if it's not good for me.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strychnine_poisoning


Ya know I'll be honest, I'm pretty sure I knew that at one point years ago..... Pissing blood can't be any fun. Even if it wasn't painful, it would mess with your head pretty bad, lol.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Ya know I'll be honest, I'm pretty sure I knew that at one point years ago..... Pissing blood can't be any fun. Even if it wasn't painful, it would mess with your head pretty bad, lol.


I lived at the house by the pond then. The well pipe was the old black iron, and the water was always rusty red. I was in the shower when I saw it, so I kind of thought it was just the rusty water being extra colorful because of the trip. It didn't freak me out at all. Next day when I realized something was wrong was kind of scary. {tripping hard has a weird kind of hangover anyway}

I had drank half a gallon of iced tea every day of my life. But the first time I drank a glass after that I learned that wasn't going to work. Stopped drinking alcohol and sodas about 25 years ago. Over the years it had gone from a six pack hurting, to one beer hurting. So I hung it up. Saved a ton money.

Once in a while it will let me know it's not happy. Mostly when i do too many edibles or smoke too much.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> I lived at the house by the pond then. The well pipe was the old black iron, and the water was always rusty red. I was in the shower when I saw it, so I kind of thought it was just the rusty water being extra colorful because of the trip. It didn't freak me out at all. Next day when I realized something was wrong was kind of scary. {tripping hard has a weird kind of hangover anyway}
> 
> I had drank half a gallon of iced tea every day of my life. But the first time I drank a glass after that I learned that wasn't going to work. Stopped drinking alcohol and sodas about 25 years ago. Over the years it had gone from a six pack hurting, to one beer hurting. So I hung it up. Saved a ton money.
> 
> Once in a while it will let me know it's not happy. Mostly when i do too many edibles or smoke too much.


Well at least you figured out how to control it. If I drink to much caffeine my liver will swell these days, lol. Me and the wife are going to start the keto diet, we have off and on and the food is actually pretty good. Lots of meat and cheese and veggies. Time to live a little healthier, probably quit smoking cigs this year too.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Well at least you figured out how to control it. If I drink to much caffeine my liver will swell these days, lol. Me and the wife are going to start the keto diet, we have off and on and the food is actually pretty good. Lots of meat and cheese and veggies. Time to live a little healthier, probably quit smoking cigs this year too.


I had forgot caffeine. Yea, that will let me know it too. But the wife had to go decaf several years back, and I'm not making two pots of coffee, so. . . . . .

My wife is cooking more veggies. The garden is just now getting going. Had leftover squash tonight.

I never smoked cigs, but when I stopped smoking pot in 2004, I stopped smoking cigars too. I still have a couple of Cubans in the metal tubes.

I won't lump you in with the rest, because you are going to stop, but tobacco is a sneaky way for the government to get taxes out of poor people. And smokers do save us billions of dollars in SS every year. As much as I would like to see SS on a more solid footing, I would rather see you stop smoking.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

Lol thanks man. I'm getting there, won't be too much longer.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2019)

"...YOU were everything that was killing ME but I survived..."


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 2, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq whats your spiritual beliefs like and why dont you talk about shrooms more


I am very agnostic and libertarian viewed.

I used to grow mushies and never kept up with dosage information; for some odd reason.

Perhaps IT's an agenda to remind there is a lot more to go?



macsnax said:


> won't be too much longer.


YOU are telling ME, Mate.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> "...YOU were everything that was killing ME but I survived..."


Lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 2, 2019)

yall are fucking crazy


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yall are fucking crazy


Fucking tell me about it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 3, 2019)

Riots in London last night.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Riots in London last night.


Yikes


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 3, 2019)

yall are making m e want some mushrooms


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 3, 2019)

I love going out in the woods or out on a beach with a few friends having a fire and tripping on lsd during summer always such a goddamn good time


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Been a while for me. I got out of the Navy in late 1983. The next spring we had the biggest crop of shrooms I had ever seen. Being broke and not having any weed going yet, I did mushrooms too often. And did too many. Fucked up one of my kidneys pretty good. Had to stop drinking tea right away. And beer and soda a few years down the line.
> 
> So enjoy in moderation.


jesus are you sure it wasn't from something else? first time I heard of any serious physical side effects from psychedelics, it usually causes problems mentally with abuse


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 3, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am very agnostic and libertarian viewed.
> 
> I used to grow mushies and never kept up with dosage information; for some odd reason.
> 
> ...







hey heatless can you explain what this is going on with this dude lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2019)

[ source: https://www.hipforums.com/forum/threads/lsd-microgram-dosage-thread-how-much-acid-should-i-take.480864/ ]











OBE = Out of Body Experiences 
NDE = Near Death Experiences 
ESP = Extra Sensory Perception 
OEV = Open Eye Visuals
CEV = Closed Eye Visuals 
TEV = Third Eye Visuals [Synesthetic imagery]


*10 ugs *- Microdose* [increase of focus and energy]*. 
Feeling LSD's effects to the slightest. Rushing senses [conscious or not]. 
Marijuana increases the effects of LSD.
*Lasts longer and is similar to a microdose [0.1 grams] of shrooms. *

*20 ugs *- Some euphoria, extreme mood lift, and body high. *{10ugs x 2}*
Synesthesia [a state of mind that reintegrates the senses] or confusion can appear. Visual acuity is enhanced, micro perspective convergences. and some unpredictable object torsion {this effect increases with dosage}.
Creativity and pleasure becomes very apparent. Extraordinary weather conditions. Total effects last about 8 hours. Slight rise in tolerance.

*1STingle Microdose Increments 
['Maths', Diverging Crescendo, Geometry key]:*
50 - 60 microgram tabs = 1/2 of a Tab
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares [google: '16 squares']
360 microgram tabs = 21+ pieces
550 microgram tabs = 45+ pieces

----------------------------------------------------------------

*30 ugs *- Low 'tripping' effects. Some use this as a 'microdose' 
*[additional increase of focus and energy]. *
A little bit more sensitive to emotions and energy. Going in and out of consciousness is common. Your imagination is increased and improved. Very slight visuals, patterning, and optical illusions start to appear. Slight sensory enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified a little bit]. Appreciation for music. Some Third Eye Visuals. 
No Closed Eye Visuals, at all.

*40 ugs *- Clearly buzzing and undergoing LSD's effects. Slight breach out of the ego barrier [aka 'tripping' but still 'sober']. Beneficial increase of energy, confidence, accuracy, and courage. Mild 'Synesthesia', euphoria, or confusion can appear x2. Some psychedelia; [i.e. some flashing, 'trippy' moments, appreciation and some awareness...etc]
CEVs are barley noticeable. There is an enhancement of the imagination and there can be some minor TEVs [a great dose for meditation]. Hedonism and endurance hang overs *from over use *[such as depression, aggression, and/or boredom].* {360+ micrograms in a week}*

*Level 1 ~ {10ugs - 40ugs}*

----------------------------------------------------------------

*50 ugs* - Medium 'tripping' effects. {Slow come up with no tolerance.} *Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects, especially with cannabis. *
Your field of vision is brighter, colors are more vibrant. There is some more flashing, after imaging, and noticeable trails. 
Your thought patterns are noticeably altered. Brain high and euphoric energy; mental and physical stimulation. {Interesting cognition.}
Focus and visual clarity is further increased; along with distractive thought patterns. Heightened sense of awareness and intellect. Obvious change in consciousness. A lot more sensitive to energy and vibes.
Some barley get any closed eye visuals at all; some do very easily.
-This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered 'tripping'.
*Lasts longer than You think and is similar to a low dose of shrooms or incredibly high amounts of cannabis.*

*75 ugs *- This is where You start to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. {Slow come up, Eye dilation can be prominent. Rise of anticipation.}
Bright colors; surfaces start to bend or breathe slightly [there can be some shuttering and fluttering]. Left and Right brain cues and signals. You start to think a lot more; a vast increase in brain activity and appreciation.
Insightful thoughts and memorable moments of clarity. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories surface and emerge.
Change of short term memory lapses leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Distracted or reminiscent thoughts; especially with marijuana.
Closed eye visuals can be apparent. Sensitive to energy, vibes, and music. Extraordinary weather conditions x2.
- This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with.
- Very real looking surroundings
- Noticeable changes in reality and perception.
- Sensory and sensual enhancement [Food smells / tastes amazing].
- Slow come up _with no tolerance_ ["should we take another?"]
*Lasts longer and is similar to 1 gram of shrooms or 150 mgs of MDMA.*

*100 ugs* - The most sought after LSD dosage *[Deep meditation and meaningful appreciation] - *"Yup! I feel it."
Visuals are getting more obvious now [i.e. tracers, trails, shimmering...etc]. Natural perception filter is somewhat dropped [by 10%].
A large increase in appreciation and surreal thoughts; trippy sensory stimulation & enhancement. Profound wonder, expansive thoughts, and synchronicities [Memory Trances are possible.].
Some people have been caught laughing their arses off for no reason at this dose [literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab].
Profound over analyzations, epiphanies, and mystery can arise [especially when mixing with cannabis]. Some realistic imagery, 'make belief' visions & imaginary thought trains [Third Eye Visuals].
Going in and out of consciousness is very common. Very sensitive to energy and vibes. Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear x3. There is some CEVs [2dimensional especially with cannabis]
*[A great dose for events, creativity, vivid mindscapes, and noticeable visuals.]*

*[Under Entheogenic Threshold]*
Most that intend to have a level 3 trip and do not take enough usually get here. Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. -


*Level 2 ~ {50ugs - 100ugs}*
Recommended to not work at Level 2.

_*----------------------------------------------------------------*
(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2019)

*125 - 350 ugs*: " ~ Common-High 'tripping' effects. A lot like 1.20 grams - 3 grams of shrooms ['new cubes'], with a longer duration. *This is where things get intense. *These are the main dosages people try to get to if they looking for LSD's 'tripping' effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable and intense at first for people with no tolerance / experience {esp. at 250+ugs}. *Try working Your way up. *Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Cotton 'moist' mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is less desirable the higher the dose}. Effects come on 45 minutes - 90 minutes after administration. Peaking effects last 5-6 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours. *Recommended to not to go out in public or drive on doses this high!!!*

*When these doses are over used* spiritual progression / blockage may come up. ~Megalomania may also come up [Profound over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix]. Cannabis and other drugs mixed with LSD can really set this off. Nothing a psychonaut can't handle... It's good to educate Yourself on what LSD does before doing it and taking a "2-3 day" break from acid, smoke some good reefer instead, and watching the tele is always good. Most always report a Level 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other drugs. *[Hang over effects and tolerance issues increase after consecutive drops such as being spun out, aggression, depression, and boredom]*
_______________________________________________________
~ Healing / Spiritual experiences - Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common.
Strong emotional experiences and memory flashbacks [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].
Very heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Music vividly affects mood. This is where ego loss really starts to become a thing [13-35%]. Aura air wave visuals [i.e. color / opaque / hue changing visuals.]. Surfaces are bejeweled, embossed, and can be in motion. Designs, kaleidoscopes, and Tessellations are all over surfaces and the ground. Psychedelic polka dots, honeycomb patterns, speed racing rainbows, bubble tints, and 'visual snow'.
Pronounced recognition / awareness. Mind boggling / abnormal phenomenon may happen. Some perspective convergences. Focal point landscapes [i.e. expanding clouds, moonlit nights, rolling thunder, and heavenly rays.]
Synesthesia is absolutely present, contrasted, and realistic [memory flashbacks are common].
Meaningful moments, Fancy evenings, and harlequin romance. Gasoline glow, red hot tide, GTA, and hot pursuit.
Extremely vivid imagination and actual, graphic TEVisuals. Closed eye visuals appear; [can be 3Dimensional and very entertaining.] The coming down effects are amazing. *-Experiences can be Whimsical / Playful / Scary.*

*150 ugs - *Aura "Ripples" and see through "Waves" over lay your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Meaningful & emotional insight into His/Her life. Vivid visual and cognition enhancement [compared to 100ugs]. Contemplative and empathic thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours. Very sensitive to energy. [sounds are wider/deeper, emotions are strong and heavy, feelings and senses are vividly stimulated]. -There usually is a noticeable after glow and there can be some side effects when this dose is over used; such as tiredness or hang over sensitivities. *Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out. *
[ Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms but more profound. ]

*200 ugs - *This dose is valued as Vital and for those looking to seek LSD's healing powers; lasts around 12 hours.
Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. There can be some disorientation [i.e. slight loss of senses and direction]. Rushing brain activity. Colorful visuals are everywhere. Rise of anticipation and extreme sense to energy. ClosedEyeVisuals & OpenEyeVisuals are very apparent at this point. Progressive ideas and manifestations [making things happen]. 200-250 micrograms of LSD is considered 'sacrament' and 'entheogenic'.
*- Experimental / Frightening.
*
*250 ugs - *This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; "This is a full on acid trip, man." This dose is intense as fuck! *[25% filtered]*~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Speed racing color enhancement and rich sensory input. The peak is very intense, delightful, or even scary. Long and detailed after imaging / trails / shuttering. High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage [after consecutive doses and/or mixed with other drugs]. -With no tolerance there is usually a profound after glow. 
With a tolerance, 'triggers' can set You off very easily.
-Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose. -Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This dose and higher is not for partying. -Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration. -Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air. -Major energy sense on come up. *A lot like 2.3 grams of shrooms [psilocybe cubensis], with a longer duration.*

*300 ugs - You're getting into heavy territory. *Your visual field starts to become fractalized. Black and White, Hubcaped, laced lattice. Closed eye visuals begin to blend with OEVs. Objects and things looking different and/or moved [a little bit of reality loss]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging. Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continuum *[one up or breakthrough]*. Emotions on high response and past regressions will come up [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful]. Extremely vivid memory / time lapses, absorbing flashbacks and Third Eye visions. Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.]. 
*One 'hit' of LSD can get You here* ~
"That was so unbelievably intense on My mind and spirit. I cannot sleep."

*You're getting into powerful places. *Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage [be it; experience or taking 21+ microdosages]. Level 3 unless mixed with other drugs [ive seen a person FLIP OUT on 2 tabs and 1/3 of a gram of molly before]. Its a lot like 250 micrograms or 3 grams of shrooms and lasts a whole lot longer. However, getting into the 300ugs rage of LSD... There will be intense energy / body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches; for hours. {While 250-ugs has less aches.} Trigger point / myofacial release techniques and hydrotherapy relieves these effects. 
*If you have never done LSD, 300+ug is simply too much for you.*

Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line.


*Level 3 ~ {125ugs - 350ugs} <-------*


----------------------------------------------------------------
_(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 100ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)

_


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2019)

*400-650 ugs-* Heavy 'tripping' effects. A lot like 'an eighth' - 6 grams of mushrooms [dried].* [Psychotic episodes may happen] *Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. If One has no tolerance or experience with LSD; fear, panic, and terror is common. There is a hypersensitivity to 'self', temperature, and the environment. Unusual thoughts, actions, and speech is common. Jaw clenching. Overwhelming muscle aches, energy / body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes. [Which is not only exhausting but could provoke a psychotic episode.] Tryptamine pressure and bodily sensations. 
Some are reporting an "ego death" or the feeling of losing Your body / ego. 
*Disorientation, disassociation and confusion can happen; which could lead to unwanted or dangerous experiences. 
Look more into 'disorientation' and how that can be an unpleasant experience; to say the least.*

*These doses and higher can be physically and psychologically dangerous to anyone. *Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peaking effects last 6-7 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours. [Some people take this much acid [or more] on accident because they did not know how much acid they had in their possession.] [Most people would never take this much acid unless they knew how much they have in their possession and really want to get pretty far out there.] Cannabis initiates flashbacks and other unknown effects. This can be viewed as detrimental or absolutely the coolest thing a person could ever experience. *It is extremely important to eat, sleep, and stay healthy when redosing and/or taking doses this high.*
_______________________________________________________
~All effects stated above { 10 ugs - 350 ugs } absolutely could be present. These doses are absolutely life changing and innovative. Full empathy and 'tripping' effects; the biometric reality filter is bypassed [*40%-60%*]. Extreme rise of anticipation. Profound, weird, & intense introspective personal scenarios; revelations may happen. A series of rapidly changing or consistent feelings / emotions emerge. (225ugs x2-3) ( curious, joyful, egoless, blissful, giddy, fearful, sad, angry, uncertain, distrusting, irritated, relieved, courageous, comforted, exhausted, excited..etc). Profound recognition and contemplative insights into Your attitude, situations, lifestyle, and awareness. ~ Strong hallucinations, perspective convergences, and visuals. (i.e. everything is in motion, colourful rainbows are literally everywhere, objects can breathe or turn into other objects..etc ). Synesthesia senses come on strong and blends everything together. 'Everything goes together'. Extraordinary weather conditions x3. Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Music can be so intense/profound that You can taste it. Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is overwhelming. Closed Eye Visuals dissipate the moment the come down starts. Mysterious, unforgettable TEVs; prophecies, visions, and premonitions. Out of Body Experiences and Astral Projections are possible. 
*-Experiences can be Intense / Overwhelming / Life Changing.*

*400 ugs- *Everything is in motion. This is where things start to get real insane, very intense, and outrageous. Intense hallucinations, visions, and imaginative experiences. People usually report this dose as life changing and very thought provoking. There can be some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc..). Time distortions and some "moments of eternity". Empathy and understanding in the 'self', ego, universe, or other such names. There is a dissolving into consciousness. 1/3 identity loss, alchemical oscillation [the experience can go any direction], or You find Yourself contradicting multiple things simultaneously. 
Disorientation, disassociation and confusion may appear.

*This is where You can really start to lose touch with reality. *There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of Your own feelings and drive. The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event, thought/s, situation, or idea/s. It is recommended that there be a trustworthy person to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard. [More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli]. *400+ micrograms is considered a Heavy dose of LSD.*

*500 ugs- *Hallucinations and visuals are absolutely present. [i.e. fractals lay over everything, there can be some x-ray vision..etc] Time becomes meaningless. DMT body high. Alice in wonderland like scenarios. Things start talking to You. Powerful - Profound life changing experiences. Futuristic / historic visual improvements, trails, and designs within floors, surfaces, faces etc.. Intense dissolving and separation of the ego; strong empathy and Some loss of reality. Ability to almost see through matter during peak effects. TEVs and CEVs are absolutely guaranteed [i.e. never ending fractals, calendars, history, symbols, time travel...etc]. Strong energy stimulant, instinctual force, and psychedelic movement.

*600ugs- *is very similar to 500ugs.


*Level 3 - 4 ~ {400ugs - 650ugs}*

*----------------------------------------------------------------
(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 150ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2019)

*750 ugs - *Heroic 'tripping' effects. A lot like 7+ grams of shrooms. *[Psychotic episodes and/or blackouts are common] *
Definite crossing into the space / time continuum. OBE, NDE and ESP type phenomena is common.
Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures is quite common.
Profound, intense, detailed, digitally moving, and animated kaleidoscopic CEVs and flower of life OEVs [much like DMT]. Life changing personal revelations; Idealistic, antagonistic, spiritual, and mystical experiences. Still conscious; however "remembering bits and pieces". Difficulty integrating visuals or recalling experience [not to mention the length]. Obvious blending or confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting colors, seeing music etc..). *X* - ray vision [ability to see through objects or matter]. Intense trails, after imaging, and perspective convergences. TEVs essentially take over the whole experience; really.
*- Astounding / Terrifying [200 mics x 4].*
*
Total trip lasts around 16-18 Hours. Side effect hang over effects last 24+ hours. [ This is where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dosage {with no tolerance}.*
Also... This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the visuals and effects dissipate {with a tolerance} ] (Exhaustion is common. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day.) Taking a day off or two from work after the experience is a really good idea. *Recommended that the tripper work His / Her way up to these types of dosages.*

*1,000 ugs - *Most people won't go there without a tolerance. Providing a quality Set and Setting and shaman [someone who has experienced a dosage this high or higher] is extremely advised. If not prepared nor experienced; some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.
~ Rapid come up and intense tryptamine rushes. DMT like visuals, body high, and phenomena. Fierce energy and Lysergic power [psychedelic movement x2]. Strung out TEV time lapses. The transition between each moment seems to blends together. [Reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening; all at once. Such as rolling a blunt inside, going outside, sparking it up, going back inside, and seeing it all happen in a matter of one _instant. _or the experience becomes so immense that it is very difficult to interpret and reintegrate.] Almost complete loss of ego; 3/4 identity loss, getting close to that saturation point. TEVs seem to invoke or spawn consciousness into actuality. Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Your intellect and observations become one. - Closed eye visuals appear 20-30 minutes in and are absolutely breathtaking. Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated. 
*-Amazing things happen on this dose; no matter what.*

*{LSD is much like any benzodiazepine at heavy-heavier dosages} 
[LSD at higher dosages can bring on dissociative-like effects; which can be very dangerous]. *During the peak, all You can basically see is visuals. For some, physical motion _can be_ immensely disassociating, difficult or disorienting. Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise if not prepared or experienced. 

*
Level 4 - Level 5 ~ {750ugs - 1,200ugs +}

----------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2019)

*1,200 ugs- *Very Heroic 'tripping' effects. *Complete loss of ego and mental coordination.*
"The Saturation Point" - This dosage and higher is when Your neuroreceptors are flooded with the molecule.
With no tolerance, You get the furthest You can possibly go while still having the slightest touch with reality.
Even though what is going on is completely changed, altered, and lysergic. Mystical intervention x2.
Complete loss of reality. Where the 'impossible' becomes "Possible".
It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose.
*[It's a lot like 750ugs just getting a little too dangerous]*

*1,500 ugs- *Very few people have used this much LSD at once. 
*Paranoia, terror, panic, and mania are very common at these doses. *It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. You will lose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place.
They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. "they" *are self conscious psychology. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! 
*Extremely profound 'ego death' effects. [100%]*
& profound loop / thought lessons. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).
*[It's almost exactly like 1,200 micrograms and 1,700 micrograms.]*

*9,600 ugs - **[Thumbprint]** ~ This is where the whole dynamic of an LSD trip turns not only into an experience but a dream in Itself. *Absolute detachment from reality and extremely preoccupied mental / thought comprehension. _This dosage is literally like dying and coming back to life. _Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise. ~ Divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. Angel or Demon interaction / encounters. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an absolute loss of ego. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing a thumbprint.] 
*Peak lasts 12+ hours. ~~~ [DMT "Breakthrough"]

Level 5 ~ {1,200ugs +}

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*

*More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person.*
Each microgram {ug} benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on [in this thread].
However, You may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. Also if You were to take 1,500 micrograms {for example} over a period of time [6-10 hours] in consecutive dosages [total trip/s {together} lasting 16+ hours], You technically can get some of the said effects from that said dosage range. More information found in the 750ugs section of this thread. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.

*~BBQ*

*A dose 700 mics [level 4] and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 ugs [level 3 - level 4]+ and above have changed many lives 
in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 4, 2019)

that dude looks like bath salts or some dirty pressies some dipped square in some PCP flakka shit


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 4, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> that dude looks like bath salts or some dirty pressies some dipped square in some PCP flakka shit


I want to hear a trip report from these flakka nut jobs


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2019)

zoosyl said:


> View attachment 4345024 got a few larfs out of this


Ya that kid is off his rocker. He posted a whole thread full of propaganda about how cannabis and LSD don't mix, and how he can't handle it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Ya that kid is off his rocker. He posted a whole thread full of propaganda about how cannabis and LSD don't mix, and how he can't handle it.





> https://www.rollitup.org/t/mixing-cannabis-marijuana-with-psychedelic-substances.983034/


Are YOU speaking of THIS ONE?^


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Are YOU speaking of THIS ONE?^


lol yeah


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 6, 2019)

Talking to Yourself again, @Thundercat?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 6, 2019)

No I was responding to you...thus why i quoted your post....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 9, 2019)

so bbq why do you talk so funny i cannot understand what the fuk you are saying sometimes


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> so bbq why do you talk so funny i cannot understand what the fuk you are saying sometimes


That's hilarious, Mate.

Currently residing in the UK doesn't really resonate with Americans, does it?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 11, 2019)

that molly was crazy whoa my mouth hurts though anyone kno what up with that


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 13, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> [ source: https://www.hipforums.com/forum/threads/lsd-microgram-dosage-thread-how-much-acid-should-i-take.480864/ ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, I just read an article talking about the black market Kool Aid trade....serious

Apparently, some of the older, rare packs are going for hundreds of dollars....lmao


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Bro, I just read an article talking about the black market Kool Aid trade....serious
> 
> Apparently, some of the older, rare packs are going for hundreds of dollars....lmao


Wonder...

If there is any raw LSD in those?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 19, 2019)

i want some boys


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 19, 2019)

lsd crystal


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2019)

*Original post:*

20 mics- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

30 mics- threshold, same as 20 mics

40 mics- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

60 mics- = The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

90 mics- Bright colors, surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.
Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

110 mics- A hit of some really good lsd.
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent.


150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)

200 mics- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

250 mics- This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

300 mics- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.

400 mics- most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

500 mics- Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless.
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


700 mics- Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common.
Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

1000 mics- Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

1500 mics- Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 26, 2019)

YOU ALL might want to check this thread out...


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/proper-pure-n-n-dmt-pull-extraction.991291/#post-14961713





HeatlessBBQ said:


> SWIM sourced some root bark and is tempted to do an extraction.
> 
> This is SWIMs first time doing a pull like this or anything like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 6, 2019)

yo bbq how much does a microodose weigh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo bbq how much does a microodose weigh


Typically 25 mics.

It all depends on the cut.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 7, 2019)

word i meant the actual weight we gota gem scale and trying to find out how much a microdose weighs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

That is quite comical, Mate.

Is that even such a thing? LOL!!!...

. . . So... Mate, You are telling Me...
You and Your bloaked headed Americans are weighing microdoses on a scale?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> word i meant the actual weight we gota gem scale and trying to find out how much a microdose weighs


Dude, 25 mics is the weight. LSD is measured in microgram doses. I'm pretty positive you don't have a scale that you could think about weighting a microdose on. 

Also what the fck are you trying to weight a piece of blotter acid, a drop of liquid, or did you some how get your hands on crystal lsd?

Really no matter what you got you won't be able to weigh a microdose. That being said I bet if you tried to weight crystal like that there is a good chance there would be a funny story that insues.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Dude, 25 mics is the weight. LSD is measured in microgram doses. I'm pretty positive you don't have a scale that you could think about weighting a microdose on.
> 
> Also what the fck are you trying to weight a piece of blotter acid, a drop of liquid, or did you some how get your hands on crystal lsd?
> 
> Really no matter what you got you won't be able to weigh a microdose. That being said I bet if you tried to weight crystal like that there is a good chance there would be a funny story that insues.


nah yo the paper itself how much doesthe paper wegigh wow does no one understand my questions on here


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> nah yo the paper itself how much doesthe paper wegigh wow does no one understand my questions on here


We understood the question you asked. However, you didn't communicate what that question actually was until I offered you options.

You aren't gonna be able to weight out micro dose either way though. How big are you hits of blotter, 1/4inch like usual? Then usually cut that into 4 equal pieces and you have a microdose.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Dude, 25 mics is the weight. LSD is measured in microgram doses. I'm pretty positive you don't have a scale that you could think about weighting a microdose on.
> 
> Also what the fck are you trying to weight a piece of blotter acid, a drop of liquid, or did you some how get your hands on crystal lsd?
> 
> Really no matter what you got you won't be able to weigh a microdose. That being said I bet if you tried to weight crystal like that there is a good chance there would be a funny story that insues.


That's last sentence made me laugh. Let's touch a bunch of it and try to weight it, lol.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 7, 2019)

so the weight of the paper doesnt mean anythin


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> We understood the question you asked. However, you didn't communicate what that question actually was until I offered you options.
> 
> You aren't gonna be able to weight out micro dose either way though. How big are you hits of blotter, 1/4inch like usual? Then usually cut that into 4 equal pieces and you have a microdose.








You are going to have the _utmost caution_ 'four squaring' a full tab...

As LSD *microdoses goes,* seeing as there is 360+ microgram doses currently going about...

I suggest following this chart...

Increments for 1/4" by 1/4" tab of LSD:
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares [google: '16 squares']
360 microgram tabs = 21+ pieces
550 microgram tabs = 45+ pieces


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You are going to have the _utmost caution_ 'four squaring' a full tab...
> 
> As LSD *microdoses goes,* seeing as there is 360+ microgram doses currently going about...
> 
> ...


Dude, there might be some strong doses out there, but I've never been given one without being told it was strong. Most doses aren't really even a full 100mic, closer to 85-90mics considering impurities in crystal and loses during the laying process. 

Strong doses are great, and if you take a 1/4 hit its still great, just not as micro as with a normal hit lol. I usually eat 1/3 of a 1/4inch blotter when I micro dose. Micro dosing with liquid is tougher unless you actually drop it on paper and cut it up. Usually when I micro dose on liquid I add it to a water bottle and drink 1/4 of the bottle. Usually I'll finish the bottle over the day, but I try to space out the doses by a few hours to keep it micro .


----------



## New Age United (Jul 7, 2019)

Ya heatless, I've never seen these 300+ hits either, maybe in California but not here on the East coast.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

Should I take a picture of My tongue?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

If I four square My LSD tabs, ONE 1/4 is a solid 100-110 mic trip.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Should I take a picture of My tongue?


Congrats you have strong tabs bud . I've had strong tabs before too, but it wasn't a surprise. I was told "hey dude guess what we have strong tabs this time". Usually they cost more too, only twice did I get something stronger for the same price. It was from the same person both times because they were "fam". That was for the dead 50th show a few years back. Those were only about 250mics though, I've never gotten anything over 300. Guess I need a better connect .

You obviously have a great hook up if they are laying paper at 400mics like you say. Is this needle point they are laying that heavy? or are they just mixing their solution that strong?

Either way the average person isn't being given 400 mic hits without warning or paying more. Normal doses are 85-90 mics, maybe 100-120 if you've got something good. Either way 1/4 hit micro doses is pretty normal.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> ...Those were only about 250mics though, I've never gotten anything over 300. Guess I need a better connect .


Totally, man. (~)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

You should try some of the WoW I have right now.

Tastes so delicious.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

SOunds top notch!


----------



## TrippleDip (Jul 7, 2019)

Good info Heatles, you wrote some of those posts like you are trying to scare people, lol (the red text a page or two back)

Do you think microdosing would be helpful for someone who used to do a lot of acid, but recently has had a bunch of bad trips?

I think your thread has inspired me to take some shrooms and try to get back to a place where I can enjoy tripping..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

TrippleDip said:


> Good info Heatles, you wrote some of those posts like you are trying to scare people, lol (the red text a page or two back)
> 
> Do you think microdosing would be helpful for someone who used to do a lot of acid, but recently has had a bunch of bad trips?
> 
> I think your thread has inspired me to take some shrooms and try to get back to a place where I can enjoy tripping..


From My experience...

Microdosing LSD is only a good idea when You recently have had good trips.


----------



## TrippleDip (Jul 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> From My experience...
> 
> Microdosing LSD is only a good idea when You recently have had good trips.


Thx, I kindof expected it would make me feel icky and that's why I haven't tried it yet. I never liked microdosing anyways, but I want to do a higher dose trip again, it's like the cid just doesn't want me to do it. Not sure how to get back to that place.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2019)

TrippleDip said:


> Not sure how to get back to that place.















Do the right thing.






~~~~~~~


----------



## New Age United (Jul 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> From My experience...
> 
> Microdosing LSD is only a good idea when You recently have had good trips.


Same as mushrooms


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 8, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> word i meant the actual weight we gota gem scale and trying to find out how much a microdose weighs





WildCard008 said:


> so the weight of the paper doesnt mean anythin


LOL!!!!!

Mate, You'd have to excuse Me... I just re read page 126 of this thread and found these.
And *must* I tell You... I have _never_ laughed *so much in My life.*

The weight of the paper will not determine anything at all.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 9, 2019)

dam i was tryna run an experiment


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 11, 2019)

Mate, You still have My curiousity...

Why are You wanting to do this? 
Did You eat equivalent sizes of microdosages?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

i wanna just weigh it out man its hard to read your words sometimes i dont eat acid my homies do


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

my homies wanna know where are those microdose videos at they used to show you how to microdose acid but me and my homies cant find it


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> my homies wanna know where are those microdose videos at they used to show you how to microdose acid but me and my homies cant find it


Dude we have explained how to microdose. You can't weigh it out. You seriously are a little retarded I think. Stop doing so many research chems.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Dude we have explained how to microdose. You can't weigh it out. You seriously are a little retarded I think. Stop doing so many research chems.


Did YOU know...

That RCs *[research chemicals / test chemicals]* do NOT induce '_entheogenic'_ experiences?
Typical RCs include 2BC, 2CT2, 2Ci, DoB, DoC, *nBOME*, bath salts, MXE, 5-MeO-DIPT {Foxy}, fentanyl, amphetamines, 5meoDMT, 5-meo-AMT, 2CT7, MDE are the most common.]
There are MANY more; typically Phenethylamines.



That means, *taking ANY dosage of ANY RC will NOT induce any of the following psychedelic effects...*
1.) *Synchronicity* - Beyond meaningful moments that resonate with One's life / "coincidences".
2.) *Connection* to consciousness and/or reality.
3.) Strong *empathy* / *irritability*.
4.) Divine *channeling* / *intervention*/ *links*.
5.) Radical and unexplainable *POSITIVE change* / *ambition*.
6.) Genuine actions, body movements, and expressions.
7.) "Inner demon" interference / 'Negative Opponent "Chess Moves"' *Awareness*.
8.) *Spiritual Awakenings.*






~~~~~~~


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did YOU know...
> That RCs [research chemicals / test chemicals] do NOT induce entheogenic experiences?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've never had any interest in doing RCs. I've always thought it was pretty stupid honestly. I've known a few guys over the years that totally fried themselves out on RCs, and that's exactly the impression I get from most of wildcards posts.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> ...I've never had any interest in doing RCs.I've always thought it was pretty stupid honestly...


You are telling Me, Mate...

Lol.

WildCard008 is doing just fine...
The recent PMs have instructed a very interesting 'n,n-DMT pull' method and tek.

Bless Him and His "homies".


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

yall are tripping me up what is going on


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

for real where are those microdosing videos at the guy wearing a labcoat and glasses


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Are You speaking of this man, @WildCard008?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

yeauh just not that video yo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

*



https://www.hipforums.com/forum/threads/lsd-microgram-dosage-thread-how-much-acid-should-i-take.480864/

Click to expand...

*Sourcing in above link.

















*LSD's Effects in Micrograms (µg).
The information in this thread originated from justice_fish on theshroomery.org and is continued by heatlessbbq. LSD "Thumbprint" knowledge and experience is from chinacat72 from theshroomery.org. Also be sure to check out The Psychedelic Experience by Timothy Leary and the legendary "Trip Levels". [Level 1 and Level 2 are relatively a whole lot easier to handle than Level 3 or higher]. The psilocybin mushroom dosage range, equivalent to LSD's dosage is not similar in effects but alike; in terms of being able to handle. [This chart describes the classic golden capped 'psilocybe cubensis' mushroom. Other potent species of psilocybin mushrooms are unknown.] [This thread's research has been recorded with chronic, daily marijuana use and a relatively low tolerance to LSD.] Cannabis increases LSD's effects, even the closed eye visuals.*


*~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~


THE PSYCHEDELIC EXPERIENCE BY TIMOTHY LEARY
"A BOOK BASED OFF THE TIBETAN BOOK OF THE DEAD"
Revamped by heatlessbbq... Shout out to Chance!


Level 1:
Chronically tapping into source; Acute mood lift, short change in cognition, slight sensory enhancement. Visuals are minuscule but noticeable. At times; Some barely notice They are at Level 1. Some Chance and unpredictable / imaginative psychedelia; Level 2 has more fancy. Tolerance cessation; most with a high tolerance stay at this Level. CEVs are rare. *Cannabis [Smoked]: No Tolerance{0.025-0.05grams} ~ With Tolerance{0.025-0.4grams} ~ Cannabis [Eaten]: No Tolerance{-4mgs} ~ With Tolerance{5-30mgs} ~ LSD={10-40ugs} ~ Psilocybe Cubensis={-0.25gram} ~ MDMA={50-200mgs}
*
Level 2:
Obvious change in consciousness, sensory enhancement, and visuals. Personality, creativity, and imagination enhancement. More Chance and unpredictable / imaginative psychedelia. Hedonism / endurance hang overs are common. CEVs are uncommon. Some slowed down time changes. *Cannabis [Smoked]: No Tolerance{0.05+grams} ~ With Tolerance{0.4+grams} ~ Cannabis [Eaten]: No Tolerance{4+mgs} ~ With Tolerance{30+mgs} ~ LSD={40-125ugs} ~ Psilocybe Cubensis={0.25-0.75gram} ~ MDMA={200+mgs}
*
Level 3:
Healing / Spiritual experiences. Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common. Obvious visuals & Connection / Fear of consciousness. Some synesthesia and time distortions. Muscle aches are rare but possible. Coming down effects are a lot like Level 2. Intense hang over effects and tolerance issues when over used. Pupil Dilation and Closed Eye Visuals are common. *LSD={125-400ugs} ~ Psilocybe Cubensis={0.75-2.5grams} ~ n,n-DMT={2-20mgs}
*
Level 4:
Absolute Chance and Daze. Fear / connection of consciousness AND reality. Strong visuals, obvious fractal patterns, and Intense visions. Third Eye Perception / Ancestor wisdom / Energetic Interaction. Agonizing / abnormal muscle aches and bodily sensations are possible but uncommon. Dissociative / Out of Body experiences and 'Moments of Eternity'. *LSD={400-1,200ugs} ~ Psilocybe Cubensis={2.5-7grams} ~ n,n-DMT={20-40mgs}
*
Level 5:
"Breakthrough" Most that use DMT get to this Level or at least receive characteristics of this Level. Complete Connection / Detachment of consciousness AND reality. Absolute "reality loss". Experiencing ultimate awareness, surreality and imagination. Third Eye Perception / Ancestor wisdom / Energetic Interaction x2 / SatoriEnlightenment. Incomprehensible, intangible, and 'hard to focus' Experiences. Encountering hyper dimensional beings from other worlds or planets. Encountering other worlds, time portals, or foreign objects / visuals [OEVs and CEVs]. DMT body high and Sucking Pressure. Feeling of getting blasted out of a cannon into the universe. Abnormal bodily sensations are common. *LSD= {1,200+ugs} ~ Psilocybe Cubensis={7+grams} ~ n,n-DMT={40+mgs} ~ Ketamine=1 mg / lb* PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!! DO NOT ABUSE... OR ELSE...

All dosages are based on 'single substance use'.
Mixing other psychedelic drugs or even other drugs with said dosages can escalate One into a higher Level/s, easily.*


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yall are tripping me up what is going on





WildCard008 said:


> for real where are those microdosing videos at the guy wearing a labcoat and glasses


Dude, what part about this is tripping you up? Its super fucking simple. You really can't cut a little square of paper into 4 pieces with out watching a video????


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Dude, what part about this is tripping you up? Its super fucking simple. You really can't cut a little square of paper into 4 pieces with out watching a video????








It is more than FOUR pieces. However, it may be half a hit if You have very weak LSD.

*Increments for 1/4" by 1/4" tab of LSD:*
50 - 60 microgram tabs = 1/2 of a Tab
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares [google: '16 squares']
360 microgram tabs = 21+ pieces
550 microgram tabs = 45+ pieces


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> It is more than FOUR pieces You thin skinning nimskull.


lol no it really isn't not for average LSD blotter doses. Thanks for being rude and choosing to insult me though, it really shows how woke you must be.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> what are you talking about you troll


Lol you are the fool that can't read a simple answer to the question you asked. Don't bother calling me a troll, I've provided plenty of helpful information. You're in ability to comprehend basic words in the form of a sentence is really sad.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> It is more than FOUR pieces, actually.


You must have melted your brain dude. If you cut a 1/4 inch blotter square into 16 pieces like your picture here shows, each piece would be between 5.5-6.5 ug which is below the lowest threshold point. 

Most common blotter is no more then 90ug which then you divide that by 4 and you have an actual microdose of 22.5ug . 

Maybe just maybe if you are a total light weight or don't have much body mass you could cut them into 5-6 pieces, but 16 is just down right silly.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> You must have melted your brain dude. If you cut a 1/4 inch blotter square into 16 pieces like your picture here shows, each piece would be between 5.5-6.5 ug which is below the lowest threshold point.
> 
> Most common blotter is no more then 90ug which then you divide that by 4 and you have an actual microdose of 22.5ug .
> 
> Maybe just maybe if you are a total light weight or don't have much body mass you could cut them into 5-6 pieces, but 16 is just down right silly.





> https://www.hipforums.com/forum/thr...ge-thread-how-much-acid-should-i-take.480864/


Source.



*DO THE MATH!!!*

*{Eating 1-2 'hits' could put You at 50ugs - 800ugs, people!}*
*YOU could be easily eating 150-400+ micrograms on ONE 'hit' of LSD, right now [2019].*
*{Eating 2-3 'hits' could put You easily at 100ugs - 1,200ugs, people!}*
*YOU could be easily eating 300-800 micrograms on TWO 'hits' of LSD, right now [2019].*
*{Eating 3-4 'hits' could put You anywhere between 150ugs - 1,600ugs, people!}*
*YOU could be easily eating 450-1,200 micrograms on TWO 'hits' of LSD, right now [2019].*



Staying familiar with what type of LSD You are eating will bring Your attention to the following chart:

~~~~


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

~ OBE = Out of Body Experiences
~ NDE = Near Death Experiences
~ ESP = Extra Sensory Perception
~ OEV = Open Eye Visuals
~ CEV = Closed Eye Visuals
~ TEV = Third Eye Visuals [[Sensory Collaboration]]


10 ugs - Microdose [increase of focus and energy]. Feeling LSD's effects to the slightest.
Rushing senses [conscious or not]. Marijuana increases the effects of LSD.
Lasts longer and is similar to a microdose [-0.25 grams] of shrooms. 

20 ugs - Some euphoria, extreme mood lift, and body high. {10ugs x 2}
Synesthesia [a state of mind that reintegrates the senses] or confusion can appear. { see TEV }
Visual acuity is enhanced, micro perspective convergences. and some unpredictable object torsion {this effect increases with dosage}.
Creativity and pleasure becomes very apparent. Extraordinary weather conditions.
Total effects last about 8 hours. Slight rise in tolerance. {see Hedonism/ Hangovers @ 40ugs & 125-350ugs}

1STingle Microdose Increments ['Maths', Diverging Crescendo, Geometry key]:
50 - 60 microgram tabs = 1/2 of a Tab
150 microgram tabs = # 9
250 microgram tabs = 16 squares [google: '16 squares']
360 microgram tabs = 21+ pieces
550 microgram tabs = 45+ pieces

30 ugs - Low 'tripping' effects. Some use this as a 'microdose' [additional increase of focus and energy]. 
Slight rise in anticipation. Obvious change in consciousness. A little bit more sensitive to emotions and energy.
Distracted or reminiscent thoughts; especially with marijuana. [Going in and out of consciousness is common.]

Your imagination is increased and improved. Very slight visuals, patterning, and optical illusions start to appear.
Slight sensory enhancement [colors, emotions, and senses are amplified a little bit]. Appreciation for music.
Some Third Eye Visuals. No Closed Eye Visuals, at all.

40 ugs - Clearly buzzing and undergoing LSD's effects. Slight breach out of the ego barrier [aka 'tripping' but still 'sober'].
Profound over analyzations, epiphanies, and mystery can arise [especially when mixing with cannabis].
Beneficial increase of energy, confidence, accuracy, and courage. There is an enhancement of the imagination
Mild 'Synesthesia', euphoria, or confusion can appear x2. {see 20ugs}
Some psychedelia; [i.e. some flashing, 'trippy' moments, appreciation and some awareness...etc]
CEVs are barley noticeable. Some minor TEVs [a great dose for meditation].
Hedonism and endurance hang overs from over use [such as depression, aggression, and/or boredom]. {360+ micrograms in a week}
*
Level 1 ~ {10ugs - 40ugs} ~ LSD

----------------------------------------------------------------*


50 ugs - Medium 'tripping' effects. {Slow come up with no tolerance.} Starting to feel the next level of LSD's effects, especially with cannabis. 
Your field of vision is brighter, colors are more vibrant. There is some more flashing, after imaging, and noticeable trails.
Your thought patterns are noticeably altered. Brain high and euphoric energy; mental and physical stimulation. {Interesting cognition.}
Focus and visual clarity is further increased; along with distractive thought patterns.
Heightened sense of awareness and intellect. A lot more sensitive to energy and vibes.
Some barley get any closed eye visuals at all; some do very easily.
-This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered 'tripping'.
Lasts longer than You think and is similar to half a gram of shrooms or _incredibly high_ amounts of cannabis.

75 ugs - This is where You start to feel LSD’s ‘tripping’ effects. {Slow come up, Eye dilation can be prominent. Rise of anticipation.}
Bright colors; surfaces start to bend or breathe slightly [there can be some shuttering and fluttering].
Left and Right brain cues and signals. You start to think a lot more; a vast increase in brain activity and appreciation.
Insightful thoughts and memorable moments of clarity. Flashbacks to past experiences / memories surface and emerge.
Change of short term memory lapses leads to continual distractive thought patterns.
Closed eye visuals are faint and start to appear. Sensitive to energy, vibes, and music. Extraordinary weather conditions x2.
- This is a great dose to go out in nature and on hikes with.
- Very real looking surroundings, [noticeable changes in reality and perception].
- Sensory and sensual enhancement [Food smells / tastes amazing].
- Slow come up _with no tolerance_ ["should we take another?"]
Lasts longer and is similar to 125 mgs of MDMA [just more visuals/ consciousness].

100 ugs - The most sought after LSD dosage [Deep meditation and meaningful appreciation] - "Yup! I feel it."
[A great dose for events, creativity, vivid mindscapes, and noticeable visuals.]
Visuals are getting more obvious now [i.e. tracers, trails, shimmering...etc]. Natural perception filter is somewhat dropped [by 10%].
A large increase in appreciation and surreal thoughts; trippy sensory stimulation & enhancement.
Profound wonder, expansive thoughts, and synchronicities [Memory Trances are possible.].
Some people have been caught laughing their arses off for no reason at this dose [literally to the point where they grow a six pack ab].
Some realistic imagery, 'make belief' visions & imaginary thought trains [Third Eye Visuals].
Going in and out of consciousness is very common. Very sensitive to energy and vibes.
Synesthesia, euphoria, or confusion can appear x3 {see 20ugs & 40ugs}.
There is some CEVs [2dimensional especially with cannabis]

[Under Entheogenic Threshold]
Most that intend to have a level 3 trip and do not take enough usually get here.
Whole experience lasts 10-12 hours. -


*Level 2 ~ {40ugs - 125ugs} ~ LSD*
Recommended to not work at Level 2.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

_*----------------------------------------------------------------*
(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_

125 - 350 ugs: " ~ Common-High 'tripping' effects. A lot like 0.75 grams - 2.5 grams of shrooms ['new cubes'], with a longer duration.
This is where things get intense. The main dosages people try to get to if they looking for LSD's 'tripping' effects. The peak is usually always uncomfortable and intense _at first_ for people with no tolerance / experience. Try working Your way up. Coming down effects are much more comfortable and desirable.
Dilated, mysterious, eerie pupils. Cotton 'moist' mouth / body shivers / vasoconstriction. {This effect is less desirable @ 225+ugs}.
Effects come on 45 minutes - 90 minutes after administration. Peaking effects last 5-6 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours.
Recommended to not to go out in public or drive on doses this high!!!

When these doses are over used spiritual progression / blockage may come up.
~Megalomania may also come up [Profound over analyzations may manifest Themselves within the self conscious matrix].
Cannabis and other drugs mixed with LSD can really set this off.
Most always report a Level 3 experience but some can report a Level 4 experience mixed with other drugs.
[Hang over effects and tolerance issues increase after consecutive drops such as being spun out, aggression, depression, and boredom]
It's good to educate Yourself / gain experience with LSD before doing it!!!

_______________________________________________________
~ Healing / Spiritual experiences - Deep therapeutic & psychological reflection. Spiritual awakenings are common.
Strong emotional experiences and memory flashbacks [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].
Very heightened sense to vibes, energy, and awareness. Music vividly affects mood. This is where ego loss really starts to become a thing [13-35%].
Aura air wave visuals [i.e. color / opaque / hue changing visuals.]. Surfaces are bejeweled, embossed, and can be in motion.
Designs, kaleidoscopes, and Tessellations are all over surfaces and the ground.
Psychedelic polka dots, honeycomb patterns, speed racing rainbows, bubble tints, and 'visual snow'.
Pronounced recognition / awareness. Mind boggling / abnormal phenomenon may happen.
Some perspective convergences. Focal point landscapes [i.e. expanding clouds, moonlit nights, rolling thunder, and heavenly rays.]
Synesthesia is absolutely present, contrasted, and realistic [memory flashbacks are common].
Meaningful moments, Fancy evenings, and harlequin romance. Gasoline glow, red hot tide, GTA, and hot pursuit.
Extremely vivid imagination and actual, graphic TEVisuals.
Closed eye visuals appear; [can be 3Dimensional and very entertaining.]
The coming down effects are amazing.
-Experiences can be Whimsical / Playful / Scary. 

150 ugs - Aura "Ripples" and see through "Waves" over lay your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures appear on walls, surfaces, faces etc.
Meaningful & emotional insight into His/Her life. Vivid visual and cognition/ spiritual enhancement [compared to 100ugs].
Contemplative and empathic thoughts. Visuals are so saturated and attractive that One can get caught staring at a wall for hours.
Very sensitive to energy. [sounds are wider/deeper, emotions are strong and heavy, feelings and senses are vividly stimulated].
-There usually is a noticeable after glow and there can be some side effects when this dose is over used; such as tiredness or hang over sensitivities.
Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.
[ Effects are a lot like 100 micrograms but more profound. ]

200 ugs - This dose is valued as Vital and for those looking to seek LSD's healing powers. 'ENTHEOGENIC'
Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. There can be some disorientation [i.e. slight loss of senses and direction].
Rushing brain activity. Colorful visuals are everywhere. Rise of anticipation and extreme sense to energy.
ClosedEyeVisuals & OpenEyeVisuals are very apparent at this point. Progressive ideas and manifestations [making things happen].
200-250 micrograms of LSD is considered 'sacrament'.
- Experimental / Frightening.

250 ugs - You're getting into heavy territory. 
This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like.
This is the classic and legendary acid trip dosage; "This is a full on acid trip, man." This dose is intense as fuck! [25% filtered]
~ Remarkable, life transformational experiences. Speed racing color enhancement and rich sensory input.
The peak is very intense, delightful, or even scary. Long and detailed after imaging / trails / shuttering.
High bet chances of lifestyle benefit and/or wreckage [after consecutive doses and/or mixed with other drugs].
-With no tolerance there is usually a profound after glow. With a tolerance, 'triggers' can set You off very easily.
-Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.
-Sacrament - Do not abuse or take lightly. This dose and higher is not for partying.
-Can see patterning and trails 45 minutes after administration.
-Strong attraction to natural light and fresh cool air.
-Major energy sense on come up.
A lot like 2.3 grams of shrooms [psilocybe cubensis], with a longer duration. 

300 ugs - Your visual field starts to become fractalized. Black and White, Hubcaped, laced lattice. Closed eye visuals begin to blend with OEVs.
Objects and things looking different and/or moved [a little bit of reality loss]. Detailed trails, tracers, and after imaging.
Some report experiencing crossing the space / time continuum [one up or breakthrough].
Emotions on high response and past regressions will come up [this can be incredibly painful and/or incredibly beautiful].
Extremely vivid memory / time lapses, absorbing flashbacks and Third Eye visions.
Communication with nature [birds, animals, etc.].
One 'hit' of LSD can get You here ~
"That was so unbelievably intense on My mind and spirit. I cannot sleep."


You're getting into powerful places.
Recommended that the tripper work his / her way up to this type of dosage [be it; experience or taking 21+ microdosages].
Level 3 unless mixed with other drugs [ive seen a person FLIP OUT on 2 tabs and 1/3 of a gram of molly before].
Its a lot like 250 micrograms or 3 grams of shrooms and lasts a whole lot longer. However, getting into the 300ugs rage of LSD...
There will be intense energy / body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes/muscle aches; for hours. {While 250-ugs has less aches.}
Trigger point / myofacial release techniques and hydrotherapy relieves these effects.
If you have never done LSD, 300+ug is simply too much for you.

Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line.

*Level 3 ~ {125ugs - 400ugs} ~ LSD*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

*----------------------------------------------------------------*
_(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 100ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_

400-650 ugs- Heavy 'tripping' effects. A lot like 2.5 grams - 7 grams of mushrooms [dried]. [Psychotic episodes may happen]
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. If One has no tolerance or experience with LSD; fear, panic, and terror is common.
There is a hypersensitivity to 'self', temperature, and the environment. Unusual thoughts, actions, and speech is common. Jaw clenching.
Overwhelming muscle aches, energy / body shivers and noticeable tryptamine shakes. [Which is not only exhausting but could provoke a psychotic episode.]
Tryptamine pressure and bodily sensations. Some are reporting an "ego death" or the feeling of losing Your body / ego.
Disorientation, disassociation and confusion can happen; which could lead to unwanted or dangerous experiences.
Look more into 'disorientation' and how that can be an unpleasant experience; to say the least.

These doses and higher can be physically and psychologically dangerous to anyone.
Effects come on within the first 3 minutes - half hour. Peaking effects last 6-7 hours. Coming down effects lasts another 5+ hours.
[Some people take this much acid [or more] on accident because they did not know how much acid they had in their possession.]
[Most people would never take this much acid unless they knew how much they have in their possession and really want to get pretty far out there.]
Cannabis initiates flashbacks and other unknown effects. This can be viewed as detrimental or absolutely the coolest thing a person could ever experience.
It is extremely important to eat, sleep, and stay healthy when redosing and/or taking doses this high.
_______________________________________________________
~All effects stated above { 10 ugs - 350 ugs } absolutely could be present.
These doses are absolutely life changing and innovative. Full empathy and 'tripping' effects; the biometric reality filter is bypassed [40%-60%].
Extreme rise of anticipation. Profound, weird, & intense introspective personal scenarios; revelations _may_ happen.
A series of rapidly changing or consistent feelings / emotions emerge. (225ugs x2-3)
( curious, joyful, egoless, blissful, giddy, fearful, sad, angry, uncertain, distrusting, irritated, relieved, courageous, comforted, exhausted, excited..etc).
Profound recognition and contemplative insights into Your attitude, situations, lifestyle, and awareness.
~ Strong hallucinations, perspective convergences, and visuals.
(i.e. everything is in motion, colourful rainbows are literally everywhere, objects can breathe or turn into other objects..etc ).
Synesthesia senses come on strong and blends everything together. 'Everything goes together'. Extraordinary weather conditions x3.
Extremely extraordinary spiritual experiences. Music can be so intense/profound that You can taste it.
Peak effects seem to keep going and going, this is overwhelming. Closed Eye Visuals dissipate the moment the come down starts.
Mysterious, unforgettable TEVs; prophecies, visions, and premonitions. Out of Body Experiences and Astral Projections are possible.
-Experiences can be Intense / Overwhelming / Life Changing. 

400 ugs- Everything is in motion. This is where things start to get real insane, very intense, and outrageous.
Intense hallucinations, visions, and imaginative experiences. People usually report this dose as life changing and very thought provoking.
There can be some blending of the senses (i.e. feeling colors etc..). Time distortions and some "moments of eternity".
Empathy and understanding in the 'self', ego, universe, or other such names. There is a dissolving into consciousness.
1/3 identity loss, alchemical oscillation [the experience can go any direction], or You find Yourself contradicting multiple things simultaneously.
Disorientation, disassociation and confusion may appear.

This is where You can really start to lose touch with reality.
There is an extreme heightened sense of awareness of Your own feelings and drive.
The ability to discern can get thrown off; which in turn causes over analyzing an event, thought/s, situation, or idea/s.
It is recommended that there be a trustworthy person to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.
[More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli]. 400+ micrograms is considered a Heavy dose of LSD.

500 ugs- Hallucinations and visuals are absolutely present. [i.e. fractals lay over everything, there can be some x-ray vision..etc]
Time becomes meaningless. DMT body high. Alice in wonderland like scenarios. Things _start_ talking to You.
Powerful - Profound life changing experiences. Futuristic / historic visual improvements, trails, and designs within floors, surfaces, faces etc..
Intense dissolving and separation of the ego; strong empathy and Some loss of reality. Ability to almost see through matter during peak effects.
TEVs and CEVs are absolutely guaranteed [i.e. never ending fractals, calendars, history, symbols, time travel...etc].
Strong energy stimulant, instinctual force, and psychedelic movement.

600ugs- is very similar to 500ugs.



*Level 3 - 4 ~ {400ugs - 750ugs} ~ LSD*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

*----------------------------------------------------------------*
_(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 150ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_

750 ugs - Heroic 'tripping' effects. A lot like 7+ grams of shrooms. [Psychotic episodes and/or blackouts are common]
Definite crossing into the space / time continuum. OBE, NDE and ESP type phenomena is common.
Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures is quite common.
Profound, intense, detailed, digitally moving, and animated kaleidoscopic CEVs and flower of life OEVs [much like DMT].
Life changing personal revelations; Idealistic, antagonistic, spiritual, and mystical experiences.
Still conscious; however "remembering bits and pieces". Difficulty integrating visuals or recalling experience [not to mention the length].
Obvious blending or confusion of the senses (i.e. smelling or tasting colors, seeing music etc..).
X - ray vision [ability to see through objects or matter]. Intense trails, after imaging, and perspective convergences.
TEVs essentially take over the whole experience; really.

Total trip lasts around 16-18 Hours. Side effect hang over effects last 24+ hours.
[ This is where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dosage {with no tolerance}.
Also... This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the visuals and effects dissipate {with a tolerance} ]
(Exhaustion is common. There will be a lot of tiredness the next day.)
Taking a day off or two from work after the experience is a really good idea.
Recommended that the tripper work His / Her way up to these types of dosages.

1,000 ugs - CAUTION/DANGER: Most people won't go there without a tolerance.
Providing a quality Set and Setting and shaman [someone who has experienced a dosage this high or higher] is extremely advised. If not prepared nor experienced; some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.
~ Rapid come up and intense tryptamine rushes. DMT like visuals, body high, and phenomena. Fierce energy and Lysergic power [psychedelic movement x2].
Strung out TEV time lapses. The transition between each moment seems to blends together.
[Reports of experiencing past, present, and future events happening; all at once.
Such as rolling a blunt inside, going outside, sparking it up, going back inside, and seeing it all happen in a matter of one _instant. _
or the experience becomes so immense that it is very difficult to interpret and reintegrate.]
Almost complete loss of ego; 3/4 identity loss, getting close to that saturation point. TEVs seem to invoke or spawn consciousness into actuality.
Your mind as a whole is infinitely connected with its self and your external environment. Your intellect and observations become one.
- Closed eye visuals appear 20-30 minutes in and are absolutely breathtaking.
Microdots used to get people here before Lysergic Acid Diethylamide started to become more regulated.
-Amazing things happen on this dose; no matter what.

{LSD is much like any benzodiazepine at heavy-heavier dosages}
[LSD at higher dosages can bring on dissociative-like effects; which can be very dangerous].
During the peak, all You can basically see is visuals. For some, physical motion _can be_ immensely disassociating, difficult or disorienting.
Unwanted and overwhelming experiences can arise if not prepared or experienced.
- Astounding / Terrifying [250 mics x 4].

*
Level 4 - Level 5 ~ {750ugs - 1,200ugs +} ~ LSD*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

*----------------------------------------------------------------*

1,200 ugs- Very Heroic 'tripping' effects. Complete loss of ego and mental coordination.
"The Saturation Point" - This dosage and higher is when Your neuroreceptors are flooded with the molecule.
With no tolerance, You get the furthest You can possibly go while still having the slightest touch with reality.
Even though what is going on is completely changed, altered, and lysergic. Mystical intervention x2.
Complete loss of reality. Where the 'impossible' becomes "Possible".
It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose.
[It's a lot like 750ugs just getting a little too dangerous]

1,500 ugs- Very few people have used this much LSD at once. Paranoia, terror, panic, and mania are very common at these doses.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose.
You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face.
Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. Total loss of visual connection with reality.
The senses cease to function in the normal way. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light.
You will lose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place.
They are much smarter than human beings. They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
"they" *are self conscious psychology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easier to handle and explain in terms of measurable changes in perception, reality, and thought patterns. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies logic.
This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist!
Extremely profound 'ego death' effects. [100%]
& profound loop / thought lessons. Satorienlightenment (and other such labels).
[It's almost exactly like 1,200 micrograms and 1,700 micrograms.]


9,600 ugs - [Thumbprint] ~ This is where the whole dynamic of an LSD trip turns not only into an experience but a dream in Itself. 
Absolute detachment from reality and extremely preoccupied mental / thought comprehension. _This dosage is literally like dying and coming back to life. _
Extremely profound, deep, contemplative, meaningful, introspective thoughts will arise.
~ Divine intervention. Senses on overdrive. Angel or Demon interaction / encounters. Warm & blissful. Pure, complete bliss/terror/solitude/spookiness/unsureness/contentment. Visually experiencing the environment folding in on itself like a pop up book. People report feeling ALL the good and bad feelings they ever made anyone feel or felt from anyone else. [life flashing before Your very eyes]. Intense wall dripping / ego shattering [dissolving of reality visual phenomenon.] Intense release of endorphins [dopamine surges / serotonin ecstasy / adrenaline rushes]. Feelings of getting electrocuted and/or abducted. Some of the most profound energetic experiences are reported. Interactions with galaxies, technological / ancient landscapes, and quasars. Nuclear holocaust type scenarios. Futuristic, communicative ceremonies. Melding into the environment. All consuming visuals / out of body experiences / near death experiences. Strong - profound feeling of connection to set and setting / universe. Most people will be so high that they will not want to move / can't move for hours; [dmt sleep mode] ~Landscapes reaching out for eons. Animals and DNA becomes subject. Beams of energy visually pour out emotions, liquid, metal, jewels, silica..etc. You will have an absolute loss of ego. The Out of Body Experience is so profound, One will gain insights upon His/Herself, no matter what. DMT phenomena. [It is advised to fast and go to the bathroom before dosing a thumbprint.]
Peak lasts 12+ hours. ~~~ [DMT "Breakthrough"]
*
Level 5 ~ {1,200ugs +} ~ LSD

-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*

*More research notes: All dosage information on the effects of LSD may vary person to person.*
Each microgram {ug} benchmark and trip level reached is pretty spot on [in this thread].
However, You may experience some of the effects said in other microgram ranges. Also if You were to take 250ugs or 1,500 micrograms {for example} over a period of time [6-10 hours] in consecutive dosages [total trip/s {together} lasting 12-16+ hours], You technically can get some of the said effects from that said dosage range ['Flashbacks' are associated with this]. More information found in the 750ugs section of this thread. It is important to stay informed and updated with Your doses, knowledge, and quality of LSD.

*~BBQ*


*A dose 700 mics [level 4] and above will show anyone some very profound things. 
Doses like 500 ugs [level 3 - level 4]+ and above have changed many lives 
in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *DO THE MATH!!!*
> 
> *{Eating 1-2 'hits' could put You at 50ugs - 800ugs, people!}*
> *YOU could be easily eating 150-400+ micrograms on ONE 'hit' of LSD, right now [2019].*
> ...


OMG dude you are fried. I just did the math for you in my last post. Stop trying to scare people. NO ONE gets 100+ug hits without being told they are strong hits. Not many people really get 100ug hits because most crystal isn't that pure. Most fluff is 90-95% lsd so average blotter doses are 90-95ug. If its not even as good as fluff, then you are looking at 80-90% purity, and even lower ug doses.


EDIT: Also flooding every page with the exact same post about the various levels of experience is pretty silly. It really makes this thread extra long for zero reason.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

The most common dosage for LSD on any blotter is 110-150 micrograms a tab [1/4 inch by 1/4 inch piece of white on white blotter paper].

I happen to have some dosages right now that are white on white; and it is possible to get doses as high as 360 micrograms per tab [1/4 inch by 1/4 inch piece of white on white blotter paper].
AKA ... I currently have 360-400 ugs dosages. <--------------

I've been following the grateful dead and rainbow family, literally for years.
Don't bother if You don't believe Me, Mate...


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 14, 2019)

are you for real gunna infore me again common bbq


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

You have to excuse Me.
Been a frenzy over here.




WildCard008 said:


> for real where are those microdosing videos at the guy wearing a labcoat and glasses





WildCard008 said:


> yeauh just not that video yo


I seem to not be able to find that video any longer.

Apologies.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 16, 2019)

dude bbq yo there is so much good info in this thread my homies like love you homie


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 16, 2019)

thanks for replying i appreciate that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> OMG dude you are fried. I just did the math for you in my last post. Stop trying to scare people. NO ONE gets 100+ug hits without being told they are strong hits. Not many people really get 100ug hits because most crystal isn't that pure. Most fluff is 90-95% lsd so average blotter doses are 90-95ug. If its not even as good as fluff, then you are looking at 80-90% purity, and even lower ug doses.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also flooding every page with the exact same post about the various levels of experience is pretty silly. It really makes this thread extra long for zero reason.


I am here to help.

I really do not appreciate people like You.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq yo there is so much good info in this thread my homies like love you homie


Please tell Them many thank Yous and comforts.

Like I said, I am here to help.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did YOU know...
> 
> That RCs *[research chemicals / test chemicals]* do NOT induce '_entheogenic'_ experiences?
> Typical RCs include 2BC, 2CT2, 2Ci, DoB, DoC, *nBOME*, bath salts, MXE, 5-MeO-DIPT {Foxy}, fentanyl, amphetamines, 5meoDMT, 5-meo-AMT, 2CT7, MDE are the most common.]
> ...


I personally prefer the naturals but am not totally against lab-grown versions. For example, there isn't enough Sonoran Desert Toad's for everyone to experience the real deal; yet, the synthetic version does seem to be therapeutic and spiritual for some.

You don't think lab-made 5-MeO-DMT is capable of spiritual awakenings and positive change?

That being said, I don't experiment with research chemicals, per se, but have been thinking of acquiring some 5-MeO-DMT for the medicine bag.....I think there is a benefit for some people....there must be a reason it is dubbed the "God Molecule" ?

I did lots of acid in my high school years ...... but, personally, have zero interest in it now.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 16, 2019)

why you no acid quad i stopped cuz of probation all my homies are all about the natural never hear about these crazy ass drugs rcs and such


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> why you no acid quad i stopped cuz of probation all my homies are all about the natural never hear about these crazy ass drugs rcs and such


Sounds like your homies know wat up 

Been there done that and had some good times. In my experience, mushrooms (cubensis) are safe, natural, and more powerful teachers. Having an ally that is an ancient, conscious, being is rewarding in more ways than one.

I am not against anyone that wants to take acid. The main problem is that unless you know the chemist personally, you don't know what else you are ingesting.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am here to help.
> 
> I really do not appreciate people like You.


Lol I'm here to help people too, I offered solid advice to questions asked. 

What exactly is a "people like you" or in the case a people like me?


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> all my homies are all about the natural never hear about these crazy ass drugs rcs and such


You know about the toad?

I think you may live not too far away from them?


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 17, 2019)

idk never heard of that


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2019)

Is it true that 5-MeO-DMT is the venom of a particular toad that is excreted when the toad is threatened?

If that is true...
That must mean people who harvest 5MeO are tormentors?

I am not quite sure, Mates...


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 22, 2019)

why is dmt so hard to get ahhhhhh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> why is dmt so hard to get ahhhhhh


It isn't that hard to get, Mate.

It will, _however_, depend on the type of experience You have while obtaining the molecule.
{Who You encounter, the quality, the energy felt, the price, and that instinctual notion.}


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 22, 2019)

I have always been told not to look for DMT, that it will find you. It's supposed to be a spiritual medicine, not a party drug. 

That being said I've had some in the cupboard that was gifted to me almost a year ago now. And frankly, I've been anxious to use it. From everything I've read DMT is powerful medicine.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 22, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> You know about the toad?
> 
> I think you may live not too far away from them?





WildCard008 said:


> idk never heard of that





HeatlessBBQ said:


> Is it true that 5-MeO-DMT is the venom of a particular toad that is excreted when the toad is threatened?
> 
> If that is true...
> That must mean people who harvest 5MeO are tormentors?
> ...


Sorry, don't want to take your thread off topic so I'll answer over here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-god-molecule-5-meo-dmt-natural-and-vs-synthetic-forms.992806/

However, my original point was that I think your statements are *NOT* , fully, accurate regarding the following (especially 5 MeO DMT):



HeatlessBBQ said:


> Did YOU know...
> 
> That RCs *[research chemicals / test chemicals]* do NOT induce '_entheogenic'_ experiences?
> Typical RCs include 2BC, 2CT2, 2Ci, DoB, DoC, *nBOME*, bath salts, MXE, 5-MeO-DIPT {Foxy}, fentanyl, amphetamines, 5meoDMT, 5-meo-AMT, 2CT7, MDE are the most common.]
> ...


@HeatlessBBQ - What do You think ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)

You have to excuse Me, Mate.
5-MeO may have healing properties....

It's just... 
SWIM and people like Myself would rather use _other_ weapons of choice.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 22, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You have to excuse Me, Mate.
> 5-MeO may have healing properties....
> 
> It's just...
> SWIM and people like Myself would rather use _other_ weapons of choice.


Pardon..... That doesn't take away from the fact that your statements regarding research chemicals are NOT ACCURATE! 

Or am I missing something?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)

That is fine.

It would be interesting if You agreed with everything I say.

5-MeO-DMT is not for Me.
I will lick a toad; it's just... When?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)

I am not an advocate for harvesting 5-MeO-DMT.
*&*
I will concur and let You know that
*PREVIOUSLY IN THIS THREAD WHAT I HAVE STATED; I AM WRONG on 5-MeO-DMT being non-hallucingenic/ entheogenic.*

*By now it is fact that 5-MeO-DMT IS considered a psychedelic.

Excuse Me.*


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 22, 2019)

this thread gives me a headache


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> this thread gives me a headache


You are telling Me, Mate. . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2019)

Lol looks like your stuck on repeat...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 23, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Lol looks like your stuck on repeat...







Excuse Me...


----------



## WildCard008 (Jul 23, 2019)

yo bbq you should watch this my homies are playin every episode and this one has changed my life make sure you smoke as much weed as you can while watching it and make sure you watch the whole thing watch it 2 or three times if you have to they talk about conspiracy theories world events aliens sacred secrets and the meaning of life i got a long way to go my life has changed i am going through so much right now and my homies say i am waking up my spirit i am very happy with life right now this is one of the best feelings ever this video changed muy life


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Excuse Me...


lmao I didn't stutter.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2019)

Who are YOU?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2019)

*Please Note: Your current lifestyle choices and circumstances with Your personal &
professional life will greatly dictate Your psychedelic journeys; esp LSD and DMT. {see dosage}*



> https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/dangers-mixing-mdma-with-lsd-level-4.877054/


You all might want to read this passage from bluelight.org.
Scratching the surfaces on *MDMA+LSD*... On how that can be a very dangerous combination.






~~~~~~~


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 5, 2019)

dude bbq ive had enough of that molly man why are you promoting that shit


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 5, 2019)

LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> dude bbq ive had enough of that molly man why are you promoting that shit


Excuse Me...
Been getting a lot of backlash for this topic recently...

MDMA is not what it is supposed to be; as it used to be. LOVE.
MDA is going rampant through the scene, being sold as "molly".

There isn't much MDMA floating around anymore. It's all MDA.

Read the link I posted above...



> https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/what-is-wrong-with-the-mdma-available-today.791073/page-108


And this one.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 6, 2019)

MDA _or_ MDMA is sold as molly. And NEVER found in ecstasy. Only MDMA is found in ecstasy.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 7, 2019)

the molly is ever git is moon rocks or powders of all different colors at different times


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 8, 2019)

yo heatless my homie just took two hits and is freaking out what should i do for real you are like the only one who can help me right now


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 8, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo heatless my homie just took two hits and is freaking out what should i do for real you are like the only one who can help me right now


Lol, dude, deep breaths, remember and remind him its just a drug and at that dose it won't hurt him. Try to put on some sort of music or a movie that can focus his attention. Put on something positive, funny, upbeat, beautiful. Maybe take a walk to breathe and focus if you have someplace safe to do that where it won't draw attention to him or the fact that your tripping. If not, I personally would avoid any public exposure. 

Staying positive, calm, and upbeat are going to be key. Personally, I smoke weed heavily when I trip because it helps me keep all 3 of those things close.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo heatless my homie just took two hits and is freaking out what should i do for real you are like the only one who can help me right now


Don't listen to @Thundercat . SHE is living in fantasy land with scary monsters right now as We speak...

Two hits most definitely could cause potential danger or calling 9/11. @WildCard008 , were there any other drugs involved? With what wildcard008's postings recently, wildcard is around a cinema of drugs it sounds.

How is everything as of Today, WildCard008?
I could not get to the board's postings until now.

I am sending many benevolent and prayers to You and Your loved One's way.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Don't listen to @Thundercat . SHE is living in fantasy land with scary monsters right now as We speak...
> 
> Two hits could cause potential danger or calling 9/11. @WildCard008 , were there any other drugs involved? With what wildcard008's postings recently, wildcard is around a cinema of drugs it sounds.
> 
> ...


Dude seriously you need chill on your aggression. I provided solid advice to try to help Wildcard mitgate the situation he was in with his friend. I've said before to him it doesn't really seem like him or his buddies belonged doing these drugs if they are freaking out and can't handle them. 

I don't exactly understand why you think I (I'm a guy btw which if you paid any attention over the last 10 years that we have both been on this site and interacting you would know) am living in a fantasy world of scary monsters. I didn't say anything to scare him, on the contrary, I directed him in the most logical way to handle a situation where someone is "tripping out". 

What advice did you offer? NONE that's right because no matter how much you think you are some sacred shaman, *you aren't*.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow, very sad that you are attacking me when I simply offered you kind help. You really show your age and maturity with that kind of behavior. 

I havn't attacked or "trolled" anyone. Posting on the thread isn't trolling especially when I am offering helpful accurate advice. I choose to continue posting to do just that, offer helpful accurate advice.

2-3 hits of acid is not going to hurt you if you don't hurt yourself while on it. Which is why my advice was to help you calm him and help correct his MInd set, and Setting. 

If he chose to take other drugs along with the LSD then that is a risk. Personally I've never felt the need to mix anything other the cannabis. One time I had a couple beers a few hours before eating some a 1/4oz of mushrooms. Boy did I puke that night, learned a lot about myself too though.

Anyway listen to the advice or not, it doesn't matter to me. By offering it kindly and freely I have done my part to aid you the best I can.

I will again reiterate that it seems like you and your friends might be better off avoiding these drugs, or at least stop being so willy nilly with how you use them. I have never seen someone post so many reports of freak outs or issues as you do. These drugs are powerful and using them wisely will always have better results then carelessly. I would really hate to have your next post be about something terrible happening for whatever reason.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2019)

Ya I'm with thundercat you are pulling the troll card when all he did was try to help. For future reference I always find that turning the lights out(if its dark) will help to calm me down if I start getting anxious, lying down will also help to relax you.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> he is fine now he just couldnt see shit when the dob kicked in he was rollin and someone knocked him into eating two tabs of fake he calmed down when i got him some water and sat outside and watched the sunset


Well I'm glad to hear he is good, and that my advice worked perfectly as I hoped it would .


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> he is fine now he just couldnt see shit when the dob kicked in he was rollin and someone knocked him into eating two tabs of fake he calmed down when i got him some water and sat outside and watched the sunset


I got sum werdz for ya, we be up in that qua rollin up wear we otta be. You know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> totes you goat thundercat didnt help shit it was all me homie i hang out with real heads in the san fran scene ready to ramble to the next mo fo who bites on our trail


What does that mean? Why do I get the feeling that you are like a caveman only familiar with your tiny little area of the world? That is nowhere near a complete or tangible sentence. I expect better sentence composition from my children. Perhaps you would be better suited at finger painting or hieroglyphics?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> totes you goat thundercat didnt help shit it was all me homie i hang out with real heads in the san fran scene ready to ramble to the next mo fo who bites on our trail


Lol you're a silly kid that's for sure man. The fact that you don't realize knowledge and experience when it is shared with you speaks volumes about you. Keep hanging out with your "real heads" that freak out on 2 hits and that can't smoke weed and dose.....


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Who are YOU?


yo bbq dat u wildcard? LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

What are You all doing to My thread? :'(


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> What are You all doing to My thread? :'(


how long u live in uk?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> how long u live in uk?


5 years.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

Can We please get back on the topic of psychedelic substances?


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Can We please get back on the topic of psychedelic substances?


While under the influence of psychedelic drugs, and without a sufficient background or understanding of philosophy, psychology and theology, do you think it is possible for an individual to convince themselves of baseless fallacies and do themselves more harm than good?


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2019)

Voodu said:


> While under the influence of psychedelic drugs, and without a sufficient background or understanding of philosophy, psychology and theology, do you think it is possible for an individual to convince themselves of baseless fallacies and do themselves more harm than good?


Well if you ain't gonna answer bbq I will. Yes, just as a person is prone to make baseless fallacies when they are sober, even if they do have a background in philosophy, psychology and theology, so to can they make these fallacies on acid or mushrooms (the only two I have experience with), thing is on acid or mushrooms everything is amplified so these fallacious beliefs will likely stick with you and be woven into the fabric of you mind and personality, same with MDMA I just don't consider that a psychedelic, so this will leave you pondering for a few days after the trip just like trying to remember last nights dream, but whether you can make sense of it or not it is likely to shape shift your beliefs and perspectives, our brains are really just information processors, very powerful ones at that but still prone to misinformation and irrational thinking.


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Well if you ain't gonna answer bbq I will. Yes, just as a person is prone to make baseless fallacies when they are sober, even if they do have a background in philosophy, psychology and theology, so to can they make these fallacies on acid or mushrooms (the only two I have experience with), thing is on acid or mushrooms everything is amplified so these fallacious beliefs will likely stick with you and be woven into the fabric of you mind and personality, same with MDMA I just don't consider that a psychedelic, so this will leave you pondering for a few days after the trip just like trying to remember last nights dream, but whether you can make sense of it or not it is likely to shape shift your beliefs and perspectives, our brains are really just information processors, very powerful ones at that but still prone to misinformation and irrational thinking.


Then how does an individual separate the lies from the truth? In your opinion. How do you trust ANY thoughts for that matter? Sober or not.

I have noticed some people hold up figments of an idea, proclaiming wisdom, yet without any reason behind it. To a stranger, it may appear to be inane ramblings of an unstable individual.

If some people lack the capability to communicate their knowledge in anyway that is understandable. What is the point in leaving a trail of nonsensical, broken half thoughts? Maybe some people are barely clutching onto sanity and only desire to appear wise and truthful?

This is just my opinion


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2019)

Voodu said:


> Then how does an individual separate the lies from the truth? In your opinion. How do you trust ANY thoughts for that matter? Sober or not.
> 
> I have noticed some people hold up figments of an idea, proclaiming wisdom, yet without any reason behind it. To a stranger, it may appear to be inane ramblings of an unstable individual.
> 
> If some people lack the capability to communicate their knowledge in anyway that is understandable. What is the point in leaving a trail of nonsensical, broken half thoughts?


Intuition you can never trust, logic you often break, but the five senses will never fool you, whether pain or Bliss, be right here, right now, just Be

Edit: unless of course your tripping lol, in which case reality is gone


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2019)

Voodu said:


> Then how does an individual separate the lies from the truth? In your opinion. How do you trust ANY thoughts for that matter? Sober or not.
> 
> I have noticed some people hold up figments of an idea, proclaiming wisdom, yet without any reason behind it. To a stranger, it may appear to be inane ramblings of an unstable individual.
> 
> ...


Since you edited, I myself am schizophrenic, I am literally psychotic, the only sanity I have is thanks to my medication. That being said there is truth in this world, there is a tangible reality, stop thinking, just open your eyes, the secret is not that your thoughts create your reality, the secret is that the earth is Paradise, reality is heaven, eternity, not the mortal hell that your mind makes it out to be.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

All right...

I have asked YOU ALL kindly to get back on topic.

I am reporting this to the moderators of rollitup.org.
I would have kicked you off a long time ago but I am not an admin.


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> All right...
> 
> I have asked YOU ALL kindly to get back on topic.
> 
> ...


Why don't you take a deep breath, relax and divine us with some of your abstract clip art wisdom that makes you appear deep and mysterious? That would probably put us back on track to talk about drugs.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> All right...
> 
> I have asked YOU ALL kindly to get back on topic.
> 
> ...


We could've reported you for all your countless same posts heatless, but without calling you one I'm not one of those little squiggly squirmy things


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

@rollitup


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said,

_"All right..._

_I have asked YOU ALL kindly to get back on topic._

_I am reporting this to the moderators of rollitup.org._
_I would have kicked you off a long time ago but I am not an admin."_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This conversation is on TOPIC ..... DO NOT DELETE @rollitup .

It is about the effects of* LSD! *And I am learning a lot from the last few pages! Very valuable information so PLEASE do not delete! Thank You. - quad breath


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 9, 2019)

What happened to Wildcard's posts?

Any ideas @HeatlessBBQ?


----------



## Voodu (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> _(increments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 100ugs becomes more intense than above the line.)_
> 
> 
> ...



At this point, I'm pretty sure you simply copy and paste information that is readily accessible from a google search. Do you actually have any pictures or a step by step of your own experience on making or dosing LSD? I have been active again for the last couple months and I have yet to see you make an actual post where you are growing plants or fungus.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> All right...
> 
> I have asked YOU ALL kindly to get back on topic.
> 
> ...


Lmao that's not how this works. You do not own this thread and hold no sway over whom posts or what gets posted sorry. This is a public forum and this is a public thread.

I'm sorry that it doesn't seem like you can enjoy an actual conversation about anything. You seem to only enjoy reposting the exact same cut and paste info just to make this thread longer. 

Others of us actually enjoy real discussion. And what better place to talk about LSD and it's affects then a thread about LSD and it's affects.....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

Then You are free to be who You are...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2019)

Voodu said:


> At this point, I'm pretty sure you simply copy and paste information that is readily accessible from a google search. Do you actually have any pictures or a step by step of your own experience on making or dosing LSD? I have been active again for the last couple months and I have yet to see you make an actual post where you are growing plants or fungus.


Yes.

Google: lsd dosage effects + tolerance


----------



## Voodu (Aug 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


You really seem like an intelligent and considerate individual. Assuming you are from the San Francisco area, I am guessing you are one of the many uneducated homeless people living in squalor?
I don't have to be cruel to you, because you are already living a painful and terrible life.
If telling you to make something of yourself and become educated makes you want to kill me with a bat, what does that say about you? Do you resent it when people tell you to stand up and help yourself? For that matter what is it preventing you from being a happy and successful person? It seems to me that you want to create pain and suffering in the world because you personally are suffering in pain.
I have been around the world, I have been to Syria, Libya and the UAE. I know what war and pain look like. I know what war and pain feel like. I'm pretty sure the only thing you truly know is suffering with vagabonds and reprobates. Probably because you take comfort in suffering with others like you. I hope one day you lift yourself out of your squalor. You don't need to suffer.


----------



## Voodu (Aug 10, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Yes.
> 
> Google: lsd dosage effects + tolerance



I guess you did provide a snappy little GIF to enhance your copy and paste work. You are indeed deep, wise and mysterious. Please provide your years of wisdom to my eager eyes and ears. Preferably with vague pictures and plagiarized, readily available information. Make sure you don't express any tangible thoughts and make sure you don't express them in a way that anyone but you know what they mean.
To appear wise and powerful one must shroud themselves with vagueness.

Why don't you make a guide with pictures on how to dose your LSD properly? I'm pretty sure you don't know how to synthesize ergot grain fungus, did the dead heads get tired of your nonsense? Perhaps your only claim to fame is wandering around parking lots pretending to sell beer and snacks, while you sell weak blotter acid manufactured by groupies. Very deep and mysterious indeed....


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Lmao that's not how this works. You do not own this thread and hold no sway over whom posts or what gets posted sorry. This is a public forum and this is a public thread.
> 
> I'm sorry that it doesn't seem like you can enjoy an actual conversation about anything. You seem to only enjoy reposting the exact same cut and paste info just to make this thread longer.
> 
> Others of us actually enjoy real discussion. And what better place to talk about LSD and it's affects then a thread about LSD and it's affects.....



Exactly! Thank you for stating the obvious. I hope the whiners take this as gospel.

Also, Wildcard008 has deleted his posts soon after posting.

The only posts that I've deleted are HeatlessBBQ's spam posts and nudity. None of that is gonna fly!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Exactly! Thank you for stating the obvious. I hope the whiners take this as gospel.
> 
> Also, Wildcard008 has deleted his posts soon after posting.
> 
> The only posts that I've deleted are HeatlessBBQ's spam posts and nudity. None of that is gonna fly!


Hehe thanks for the back up Sir!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2019)

If he got kicked out, I would bet it was for posting nudity.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> the mods obviously got hacked



Are you two roommates? You're posting from the same place.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 10, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Are you two roommates? You're posting from the same place.


I already called this. See my third eye lol 

And there be more than two but only one .... LOL 

He-she, she-he, he-she-he, she-he-she, hehehehehehehehehe, LMFAO


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 10, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Who are YOU?





QUAD BREATH said:


> yo bbq dat u wildcard? LOL


  LMFAO


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Are you two roommates? You're posting from the same place.


No way lol, are you saying that HeatlessBBQ made an alternate account no way lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


>


Heatless you are too fuckin funny buddy


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2019)

im not heatlessbbq im the reincarnation of jerry garcia hoLmes


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2019)

Lmao who ever these people are clearly they are fools.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 11, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> im not heatlessbbq im the reincarnation of jerry garcia hoLmes



Well, it appears that you and heatless are posting from the same internet connection. So how does that happen? That's why I asked if you are roommates, I already asked heatless and he had a conniption fit.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 11, 2019)

you are the one of the same internet connection are yu some computer hacker hacking into @rollitup 's account


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 11, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> you are the one of the same internet connection are yu some computer hacker hacking into @rollitup 's account



That is exactly what heartless just wrote to me in PM. Hmmm.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 11, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> you are the one of the same internet connection are yu some computer hacker hacking into @rollitup 's account


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2019)

Lmao wow. I wonder if after all these years BBQ finally lost there mind, or if it was all just some silly sock puppet game.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 11, 2019)

this is one of wildcards homies and would you all just stop and take a look at what you are doing look back and read everything what is going on think about it


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Lmao wow. I wonder if after all these years BBQ finally lost there mind, or if it was all just some silly sock puppet game.


*2009 - 2019*
*Ten Years After - I'd Love to Change the World*


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Lmao wow. I wonder if after all these years BBQ finally lost there mind, or if it was all just some silly sock puppet game.



Or it could just be a massive flashback.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 11, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Or it could just be a massive flashback.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Or it could just be a massive flashback.


Yeah that crossed my mind. That BBQ had some sort of mental break, and it resulted in a reversion to his earlier self.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 11, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> this is one of wildcards homies and would you all just stop and take a look at what you are doing *look back and read everything what is going on think about it*


LOL ......ok, if you really want to........



QUAD BREATH said:


> You know about the toad?
> 
> I *think* you may *live* not too far away from them?


The *Colorado* River toad *?* 

*"do You understand the toad ?" *- Mike Tyson


----------



## Mtrip1 (Aug 24, 2019)

So I had a trip about 7 months ago an took about 15 hits an some crazy shit happened. My friend play a song an I literally felt like I made a deal with the devil, like sell my soul type stuff, ever since I haven't been able to connect with anyone romantically or vibe with people I haven't had a good trips evers an have tryed like 5-6 times. I feel scared an have anxiety which I've never had before an just can't fry or anything. Honestly felt like I died an I feel nothing now. Anyone have an insight on maybe what happend?. Feel like I'm fucked up


----------



## canndo (Aug 25, 2019)

Mtrip1 said:


> So I had a trip about 7 months ago an took about 15 hits an some crazy shit happened. My friend play a song an I literally felt like I made a deal with the devil, like sell my soul type stuff, ever since I haven't been able to connect with anyone romantically or vibe with people I haven't had a good trips evers an have tryed like 5-6 times. I feel scared an have anxiety which I've never had before an just can't fry or anything. Honestly felt like I died an I feel nothing now. Anyone have an insight on maybe what happend?. Feel like I'm fucked up



It happens. Do yourself a favor and quit smoking herb and no hallucinogens for 6 months or so. Everything will work out especially if you dont sweat it.


The universe is just telling you to back off. Always listen to the universe before that universe decides you arent serious about its lessons.


If you still have problems then consider seeing someone. If you are over 25 or so you got nothing to worry about. If you are younger, your odds are still very good that everything will smooth out for you.

But as I said, you will likely perpetuate your issues if you continue to smoke. Dont cheat. 

I suppose beer or wine is ok. Point is to stay grounded.

We care about our brothers and sisters dude. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Mtrip1 (Aug 25, 2019)

canndo said:


> It happens. Do yourself a favor and quit smoking herb and no hallucinogens for 6 months or so. Everything will work out especially if you dont sweat it.
> 
> 
> The universe is just telling you to back off. Always listen to the universe before that universe decides you arent serious about its lessons.
> ...



Thanks for the advice I actually have felt alot better now. No smoking for 6 days an don't think I really want too. Meditated last night an it honestly found my faith an I feel like that is maybe what I lost when all that went down. I lost who I was but found my self an had such an amazing day today it's unbelievable. I felt high on life. I think I found my path an I'm gonna stick to it an not stray. Thank you for the advice ! I appreciate that truly


----------



## Houstini (Sep 3, 2019)

I haven’t read this thread, but yes tolerance is a bitch. And when you’re 4 days into a bottle of lavender and your buddy wants to keep up with you....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## skuba (Sep 6, 2019)

I haven’t read this thread in a while, I assumed it was just 100 pages of the same useless regurgitated information. 
This is real entertainment! Thanks for those doing the good work. 
@BBQ you are truly hilarious and/or insane, what a troll


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2019)

I used to know YOU, skuba. RIP.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Sep 6, 2019)

skuba said:


> I haven’t read this thread in a while, I assumed it was just 100 pages of the same useless regurgitated information.
> This is real entertainment! Thanks for those doing the good work.
> @BBQ you are truly hilarious and/or insane, what a troll


Don't know if troll is the right word...more like a con job


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 17, 2019)

So I have been looking at exactly how many micrograms of LSD am I eating when I microdose?

I have come to see it is usually *around 25*; every single time.
Sometimes it is more. Sometimes it is less.

The thing with LSD is... You have to wait and be patient before taking more.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 25, 2019)

Sorry folks!
Current and most updated dosage information on page 121.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## TrippleDip (Oct 15, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> The thing with LSD is... You have to wait and be patient before taking more.


You can always inject it. Save yourself half the time..


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Oct 15, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>











HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am grade A.





QUAD BREATH said:


> LOL
> 
> If you insist, "grade A" pork it is
> 
> How many socks does your precinct employ?





Thundercat said:


> Yeah that crossed my mind. That BBQ had some sort of mental break, and it *resulted in a reversion to his earlier self*.


LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> *Yeah that crossed my mind.* That BBQ had some _sort_ of mental break, and it resulted in a reversion to his earlier self.


YOU ALL may want to check this thread out: If You are wondering on how to grow 'shrooms. Click here.
Especially if You are wondering how it's done from start to finish in 8 weeks!!!


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Oct 15, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> YOU ALL may want to check this thread out: If You are wondering on how to grow 'shrooms. Click here.
> Especially if You are wondering how it's done from start to finish in 8 weeks!!!


LOL



HeatlessBBQ said:


> IF YOU FOLLOW THIS THREAD.
> YOU ALL HAVE BEEN GETTING FUCKED WITH AND TRICKED.





HeatlessBBQ said:


> MASS MANIPULATION BY MY FAMILY


you do speak some truth

LOL



HeatlessBBQ said:


>


lmao

is it safe to say, that the number of fists are in the double digits

or am I not giving you enough credit?


----------

